# All children by C-section tribe )_(



## Silvercrest79

I decided to start this tribe as I am quite sure I am not the only woman on MDC who's had all her children by c-section, and would like to share with others who can understand how they are feeling.

This thread was created for those who are done having children and had all c-sections and those who will only ever have c-sections (like myself).
This thread is for us to talk about what it is like to not know a natural birth and to mourn what we haven't had and will never have.

It's been 4 months since my third c-section. I experienced a uterine rupture. I will never experience a natural birth and I am really starting to mourn that. I can't seem to come to grips with the fact I am a mother of three beautiful daughters but I didn't see them born, in fact I've never seen a baby born at all. It feels so strange to be a mother but feel this odd sense that you are just playing one because they were sliced out of your body instead of born into your hands.







:


----------



## Alkenny

I've had all 3 of mine via c-section.

First one was attempted labor, 'failure to progress'.
Second one was an unsuccessful VBAC.
Third one was scheduled.

I was fully awake for the first two, so I never felt 'less of a mama' or that I had missed out on the birthing experience. BUT, with my last, the spinal wouldn't take and I was knocked out all the way and I totally know what you're coming from there. There were no labor pains, I wasn't awake for his first moments of life (or that whole day actually) and it is a loss.


----------



## Slackermom

Hi! Thanks for starting this tribe. My DD born by c-section in Nov 2003, after 21 hours of intervention-free labour. My chart lists the official reason as "failure to progress". The real story is longer, and I'm not up to writing it all down today!

I was planning a VBAC for DS, who was born in December 2005. Alas, after 10 hours of labour, I experienced true uterine rupture -- two thirds of the old incision was in a window, and the remaining third was opening. Emergency c-section.

Because of that, I've been told I'd have to have a scheduled c-section at 38 weeks with any future babies. I'm sad that I'll never experience birth any other way...but I think we're done having children anyway. I'd like to have another, and my c-sections weren't really all that awful for me...but I don't like the idea of not being allowed to go into labour on my own.


----------



## CharlieBrown

I am subscribing for now. Had all of my dc by c-section-3.


----------



## ChattyCat

Hi, all.









I had both of my children by csec. My ds was an emergency after 46 hours of active labor and over 6 hours of pushing, while not stuck on my back. With dd we opted for a planned csec after labor started. It took me a long time to process ds's birth. With dd, I was able to plan for it in advance. What's hardest is knowing that I will never experience giving birth the way I had hoped and planned.


----------



## Drummer's Wife

All three of my births were c-sections. 1st was FTP after 39 hrs of labor, 2nd was a scheduled elective and 3rd was a failed vba2c attempt after over 36 hrs of labor again.

I really wish I could experience a vaginal birth. Not sure why the urge is so strong because overall my children's births were still wonderful IMO and of course I am happy they were born healthy. I guess I just feel like my body can do this, maybe it just takes a little longer.








to all the mama's that experienced uterine rupture. That was definitely a fear of mine. I'm glad your babies were okay.


----------



## SLY

Both of my boys were c section. With the first, my water broke and labor didnt start, they gave me pitocin, my ds' heartbeat slowed during contractions, and after 24 hours I had only dilated 2 or 3 cms. After the C section, the surgeon said my son would never have made it out, due to my shape and his size. With my second I had a planned CS, but again the Dr (a new one this 2nd time around) told me he would never have made it out, due to my shape and his size. (I had never told her what the first Dr said re the first son not fitting through).

My first birth experience was so disappointing, I still feel like a failure somehow because I "gave in" and ok'd a c section. After my second section, in this past June, my body never started to get rid off all that water they pump you full of, and I was back in the ER the day after I was discharged, with Congestive Heart Failure. It was scary. Again, I am left feeling like perhaps my body was not meant to be pregnant since with both boys I had such complicated births and hard recoveries.

Not to whine, I know there are worse things in the world to experience. But I do feel sad that I wont have a natural birth, ever.


----------



## jannyjo

May I join you ladies. I will admit, one of my children was born vaginally, but my last ones were C sections and when/if we have another it will be a section too.
DD#1- Planned UC birth, 12 hrs labor at home, then I suddenly knew something was wrong, had DH call 911, got an epidural half a hour after arriving at hospital, it never quite took the edge off, the "allowed" me to continue to labor with no progress until my BP started bottoming out. Then we finally got some meds into the epidural that worked and off for the emergency section. They almost lost me twice during the section as my bp got down below 60/40. Turns out DD was wedged in my pelvis facing my hip and there was a fibroid near the cervix the size of a softball. The nurse had to push up on her head while the doc pulled her out of the incision. There was no way that kid was coming out past that sucker. Long story short, I was told that any future births would need to be c section with the fibroid there, or I could have surgery to remove it and still have to have all future children by c section. I chose to leave the fibroid since I have never had any other problems from it.
DS#2- Planned C section, moved up 3 days after signs of worsening Pre- e (had severe case with DS #1). I had the worst epidural EVER. Halfway through, I began to feel EVERYTHING! I breathed through the pain (way worse than labor) until I got to see and kiss him, then they put me out while they stitched me up. I threw up constantly for 24hrs after waking up. Had a great nurse though who held DS and helped me nurse when I could barely hold my head up or stop vomiting. She was wonderful!!!
DD#2- Severe HG whole pregnancy, PTL, mild pre-e. Scheduled section again, moved up a week due to worsening pre-e. The surgery went great, but DD had RDS and ended up on a vent at 2 hrs old for three days, and stayed in the hospital for 13 days. Again, great nurses who helped me pump while vomiting from the epidural and meds. I shocked the NICU nurses with how much I was able to pump for DD. There wasn't an official milk donor program, but I was able to leave the excess milk there for babies who needed it most in the NICU. (Even with that, I was able to produce WAY more than DD needed).


----------



## Silvercrest79




----------



## Gildson

hello all! I had both of my children by c-section. I tried so hard to have my second vag. but it didn't happen. It made me very sad. If I ever got pregnant again I would want a midwife (I had bad hospital experinces) but afraid cause I think I would have to have another Csection. Guess I'll worry about that if and when I get there.

I know that this sounds silly but I kinda felt like a bad mom (a failure right away) cause I couldn't have my kids vag. Had anyone else felt that way? It's just that there are so many c sections these days I wonder if mine, like so many others, could have been avoided. I don't know... I start to get mad when I think about my stay in the hospital. I'm just glad that my two children and I all recovered and are doing great! (I have a 4 and 6 year old)


----------



## mata

I'll subscribe to the tribe-I prefer being here than in Birth and Beyond. Both of my children were born via cesarean, and I'm in a space where the means of birth has become less and less significant. Having two back to back miscarriages a year ago has made me so grateful for my daughters-I could now care less what orifice they were pulled/pushed out of! But I'm not minimizing anyone else's experience-it is important to feel all of one's feelings about their experience in order to heal, and it's so hard when it could have been avoided (I know.) When thinking of a third, which I know would be another cesarean delivery, it does however trigger some anger and a sense of powerlessness, which I surrender to and know is out of my hands. I'm here to offer support, positive thoughts and to listen.


----------



## aliah79

Good idea

I've had both my boys by c/s. First I was scared into an uneccessary induction, FTP after 36 hours of labor and only 3cm, scared into a c/s. Second was a planned homebirth VBAC, however after 24hours of hard labor, 2 hours of pushing and baby wasn't moving down, mw said go to hospital, went and pushed for over an hour with no decent, so another c/s. I feel very let down by my mw who, looking back, stopped supporting me at 30wks pg....

i'll have to write more later - nursing babe!


----------



## Amylcd

Both of mine were csections. The first was an emergency after 12 hours of labor (large, stuck baby in a face presentation), the second was planned, but not scheduled -I labored at home, and then went in for the csection.


----------



## mamameg

Great idea for a tribe!









Both of my DC were born via c/s.

I "opted" (more like caved under the pressure) for a c/s with DD/2yr after 28 hours of horrible, awful pit induced labor. I was stuck at 7cm (had been there for a few hours) and her heartrate was decelerating quite low during contractions. I **** am not sure if I did the right thing by going with the seciton. My memories surrounding her birth are a sea of "what if"s.









DS/3mo was a planned HBAC. At 42.5 weeks, I took blue & black cohosh to finally jump start labor. I labored naturally at home until I was about 9cm, but I had lots (LOTS!) of mec in my water and his heartrate was dropping quite low, as well. We transfered to the hospital and at that point, although I could have pushed if I wanted to, his hr was dropping to 50 during contractions and I didn't even feel the urge to push, which made me wonder how much longer it would be before he was born. At that point, I opted (truly opted - it was a no/low pressure situation) for a c/s. I am absolutely sure I did the right thing in this scenario. I don't think trying to push him out would have been the best option for his health.

It's difficult to mourn the loss of my birth dreams. They are really some of the only important dreams I've ever had. My DS's birth was somewhat healing for me, in that I was able to experience at least one natural labor (MAN, do I feel empowered after handling those contractions!) and I did not feel railroaded by the medical staff like I did with DD's birth (I actually felt totally listened to, honored and in control the whoile time), but there will always be a piece missing, the piece where I feel the body of my child emerging from my body. And I can never get that back.


----------



## rmzbm

All 4 of my kids were born via section. I'm terrified of birth & frankly sick of hearing that's a poor excuse. Whatever. The only thing bugging me is it limits my ability to have the huge brood I want as I have alot of adhesions and scar tissue.







My sections were easy, I had NO pain meds after & with my last went home in less than 24 hrs.!


----------



## Silvercrest79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aliah79*
Good idea

I've had both my boys by c/s. First I was scared into an uneccessary induction, FTP after 36 hours of labor and only 3cm, scared into a c/s. Second was a planned homebirth VBAC, however after 24hours of hard labor, 2 hours of pushing and baby wasn't moving down, mw said go to hospital, went and pushed for over an hour with no decent, so another c/s. I feel very let down by my mw who, looking back, stopped supporting me at 30wks pg....

i'll have to write more later - nursing babe!

Hey!







s Aren't you on ICAN? Your name looks familiar.


----------



## Silvercrest79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rmzbm*
All 4 of my kids were born via section. I'm terrified of birth & frankly sick of hearing that's a poor excuse. Whatever. The only thing bugging me is it limits my ability to have the huge brood I want as I have alot of adhesions and scar tissue.







My sections were easy, I had NO pain meds after & with my last went home in less than 24 hrs.!









Now come on. Mrs. Kennedy had 13!







:


----------



## KestrelDream

Subscribing.

All four of my children were surgically removed from me. I wanted a VBAC ever since my first section....but, it never happened. I'll post more of my story later....

My last one was almost 10 months ago. I was trying for a HBA3C, but the MW I so carefully chose ended up wanting to intervene with my slowly dilating cervix. It was extremely painful...I said no more....let me labor in peace....she didn't agree, so off I went to the hospital.







I feel like I was stabbed in the back. I'm still dealing with depression from it.

More later...I need to go to bed!

Hugs to all.....I hate the fact that I haven't birthed my children. I hate it!!!


----------



## Mommy!Mommy!Mommy!

I haven't been on MDC for a while now and just thought I would lurk around. I am glad to see this thread. After reading this I can see that other Mom's have felt the same way I have. My first ds was born at 39 wks via c section because the big pillows he was surrounded by (fibroids 1 - five pounds and two smaller ones) were blocking the way out. He was stuck in transverse positon for the last two weeks and could not be moved. It was very upsetting to put my natural birth plan aside and have a cs. I was the last person to hold him as my husband had to take him out of the operating room while they removed the fibroids. My milk didn't come in for three days and the nurses at the hospital didn't have the info to know this would happen and made me feel that if I were to just relax my milk would come in.

G/B twins were born three years later, where my water broke at 37 wks. Due to all the uterine scarring and tearing appearing a vag. was not a possibility. I wasn't allowed any labour time. Ds was born and watched his sister be born. DD had breathing trouble right from the beginning and was away from me for 24 hours in the NICU. I didn't get to even touch her until the next day. My milk took three days to come in.

There are so many more upsetting details I can say about the whole thing but I have started to put these hurts to rest. I was crazy about it for many years. DH and I have decided to stop at three for the sake of my "leftovers". No more pregnancies wrought with uterine danger. Between you and me, I have missed it. Though I was robbed of good vaginal deliveries, I also realize (now, finally) that CS is the only way I could have had my "three" and survived to enjoy them. When I was preg with DS1 I was worrying about the possible section when an older mother told me "that baby is going to come out, one way or the other and once it's born you won't have time to worry about the details!" DS1 is going to be 9 in a few weeks and DT's have just turned 5. The years have gone by so quickly and even though my birthing/breastfeeding days are over I still cherish the memories of those terrific times. sigh.... that is the one thing about CS, they can do a number on your equipment!

thanks for listening and thanks for helping me realize that I feel better about my c sections.


----------



## Gildson

Mommy!Mommy!Mommy! ~"DH and I have decided to stop at three for the sake of my "leftovers". No more pregnancies wrought with uterine danger".~ Yes, we are done as well. My honey and I decieded that if we ever want another child that we could adopt. There are many kids out there that need a loveing family.

How about scars, anyone? I was cut below my hair line so I can barely even see it now (4 years later). I was surprised how small it was to.. about 4or5 inches wide. My mom had a c section with her 5th child and it was about 2or3 times that size. My scar doesn't bother me any... it's my streched out tummy skin I don't like.


----------



## ToothFairy

Thank you for starting this thread. I was starting to think I was the only one on MDC who had c-sections. Had my first after 21 hours of labor when (after my inexperienced nurse traumatized my cervix) my cervix started swelling shut. So baby was not going to come out that way. Long story really. Anyway, I had no support at all for a VBAC, so with my second, I had scheduled c-sec which went very well. Now pg with my third, and I'll have another scheduled c-section. I don't know, I've never felt the pressure to have vag births since my first was born. I sometimes think about how wonderful it would be to deliver my baby right into my arms, but I don't mourn it. My heart breaks for Mamas who feel a loss or incompleteness without a vag birth. I am truly sorry for your loss. I think what has helped me the most through all of it is breastfeeding. Honestly. In my little brain, I feel that through breastfeeding, I am doing more important things for my child than birthing them vaginally. I hope I am not shunned in this group for not feeling guilty about c-sections. Thanks for having me.


----------



## mightymoo

My two were both c/s and the third (TTC soon) will be a planned c/s.

I was induced at 42.5 for fever and never progressed, ending in c/s. Second, I wanted a vbac, but never went into labor, didn't feel comfortable inducing or waiting longer so it was a scheduled c/s at 42 weeks.

I just don't think after two I feel the risk is worth it, next one will probably just be a c/s.


----------



## Alkenny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gildson*
How about scars, anyone?

My scar is hidden below my hanging belly, so I don't see it.







I did have alot of scar tissue after my second one, so when I had my third the doc said they had to remove alot of it inside and 2 inches outside, so I ended up with a tiny tummy tuck.









No complaints about it, except that I have NO feeling below my belly button (I also had a tubalectomy the last time around, and have heard this can be contributed to that also).


----------



## KestrelDream

Quote:

I just don't think after two I feel the risk is worth it, next one will probably just be a c/s.
Actually, the risk after two is almost the same as one. The risk after four is almost the same. Sure, the risk goes up _slightly_, but not enough for me to hop up on that operating table willingly.

Any one else see that study out by Kaiser about VBAmC? Pretty impressive. Although I think they were a bit optimistic about the ACOG reversing their guidelines about VBAmC. VBAmC study


----------



## mightymoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alkenny*
My scar is hidden below my hanging belly, so I don't see it.







I did have alot of scar tissue after my second one, so when I had my third the doc said they had to remove alot of it inside and 2 inches outside, so I ended up with a tiny tummy tuck.









No complaints about it, except that I have NO feeling below my belly button (I also had a tubalectomy the last time around, and have heard this can be contributed to that also).

I'm lucky in that my skin heals so well that when they did the second c/s the doctor couldn't tell where the first had been. However, its all hidden under the belly so it doesn't do me much good!

I also have no feeling from about halfway between my belly button and my scar down to the scar. However, I haven't had a tubal. That really drives me nuts and the doctor who did the first left me with the impression I might get the feeling back, but it never happened.


----------



## TexasSuz

I had two planned or scheduled c-sections and I am grateful for them and for my children. A hundred years ago I would have died in childbirth due to the shape of my anatomy. I did want to experience labor pains though and my Dd gave me that experience by putting me into labor 36 hours before her scheduled c-section. My water broke at 11pm one night and I got to be in labor (early labor) for a couple of hours until they did my c-section. It was a nice experience!









I am not sad about my sections at all. Maybe that is because I knew there was no other option for me to have children. I have known that for a long time. It pains me that so many women experience saddness about the births of their children. I guess I would too if that had not been the only method for me.

I am glad someone started this thread. The thread/poll about how long you were in labor depressed me because I could not answer.

I do wish I could have a vaginal birth just because the recovery is so much easier. Both my recovery times were difficult, although the second was much quicker.

I am finished (God willing) having children now. I am grateful that I was able to have the two I have, whatever the method of birth.


----------



## KestrelDream

Quote:

I had two planned or scheduled c-sections and I am grateful for them and for my children. A hundred years ago I would have died in childbirth due to the shape of my anatomy.
Could you elaborate? What do you mean by your "anatomy"?

If it is what I'm thinking, this is the most common excuse sOB's give. It's BS.

Gotta go. Blood pressure rising.


----------



## Diane~KJ

yeah, thanks for starting this thread!

My twins sons were born 4 years ago by c-section at 38 weeks. 30 hours of pit induced icky labor with failure to progress. I think I made it to a whopping 4 dialation. My doctor gave me the choice then, and it was difficult but I knew in my heart that they weren't coming out through my vagina! They were both trying to come out at the same time, and were sooooo wedged in there it took some doing just to get the first boy out. In the end it was the right decision and I'm just so darned happy/lucky to have them!

I'm currently 7 months pregnant with my daughter, she will be born by c-section as well on Oct. 10th. I have fertility issues, so again, I'm just feeling lucky and happy to add another member to our family.

All in all, I do get a little wistful at times, knowing that I wont experience natural childbirth. But I also know it's just a small, tiny part of the parenting experience. So I just keep that mantra in mind, it helps!
-Di


----------



## Storm Bride

I'm just subscribing for now. I have three kids, all by c-section. I want one more, and if dh agrees (he's not sure if he wants a fourth child or not), I'll be attempting HBA3C. As far as I'm concerned, none of my sections were necessary, especially my last, and I'm incapable of trusting a doctor with respect to birth at this point.


----------



## Storm Bride

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mightymoo*
I also have no feeling from about halfway between my belly button and my scar down to the scar. However, I haven't had a tubal. That really drives me nuts and the doctor who did the first left me with the impression I might get the feeling back, but it never happened.

I had the numbness all three times. With my first two, it was gone within three months (don't remember exactly how long), except for the actual scar itself, which is so skinny that the numbness didn't really register most of the time.

However, this last time...ds1 turned one last Wednesday. My belly's still numb, and I can't feel my bladder. I'm trying to resign myself to never again knowing when I have to pee, but I don't like it much.


----------



## KestrelDream

Quote:

and I'm incapable of trusting a doctor with respect to birth at this point.
ITA. Birth in this culture makes me sick. And the way women are lied to makes me even more ill.







:


----------



## TexasSuz

jackie 75, I do not care to share my personal medical history with you or explain by anatomy but I have been told since I had my first GYN exam at age 16 that I would never be able to birth vaginally. No, my reason is not the reason you are thinking. I have gotten several opinions but nothing else was an option for me. My case is rare though.

Anyway, c-sections can be life saving at times - they are not all bad. I think we should all remember that.


----------



## klstomi

DS wa an emergency c-section. I developed BAD toxemia. I wok at 6:15 am knowing smoething was wrong, was rushed to my ob at ~10 am. After my blood pressure had doubled, I couldn't stop vomiting. They picked me up off the floor (I couldn't get up) , wheeled me over ans DS was born at 1:12 pm!

I sometimes regret that I wasn't "present" for his first moments. The epidural didn't take so I had to have general. I also didn't see him for the first 36 hours of his life because I was in recovery. The pain killers made me too loopy to even stand.

NOT the way I wanted it but I understand now I had no control over it. When he's old enought to ask I won't have any heartwarming stories about his birth but I will try to make up for it on some other aspect of our lives together.

C-SECTION IS NOT SHAMEFUL! My ds and I would have died without it.

Love ya ladies!


----------



## Silvercrest79

Having been on both sides of the fence (the one wanting to VBAmC and one of the ones that ruptured) I felt I had to pipe up....

I also believed the risk was low (not saying that it isn't) and desperately wanted a VBA2C.

*These are the things that affected my daughter as a result of my rupture. /
She was expelled into my abdomen (her cord could have been torn off from her abdomen *like another VBA2C mom's did..her baby died*).
She was born basically dead...it took the NICU team 7 times to bring her back from death.
She was immediately shipped 2 hours away to University of Michigan for an experimental study that only MIGHT save her life (thank God it did).
MRI and CT's dx'g her with brain damage (Hypoxic Ischemic Encephalopathy secondary to Severe Birth Asphyxia directly resulting from my rupture).
Seizures (which are gone now but could begin again at any time without warning).
SVT's (superventricular tachycardia) secondary to the rupture.
The threat of Microcephaly (brain stops growing as a result of the trauma at birth so the skull stops expanding. dx'd when head circumfrence is 5th%ile or less...Rebecca's has recently gone from the 25th to the 10th).
The threat of Cerebral Palsy (can occur up to the age of four).
The threat of her loosing her sucking and gag reflexes requiring her to be tube fed again.
18 days in NICU.
Not seeing her until she was 5 days old.
Not holding her until she was 9 days old
Not able to nurse her until she was 18 days old.
She is so much more fortunate than a lot of other babies who's mother's uteruses ruptured.

Things that happened to me as a result:
5 days in the hospital.
An NG tube (the insertion of that put my labor pains to shame) to pump my stomach because my intestines got moved around so badly I was blocked up.
Too many drugs and IVs to even count.
Two months of abdominal spasms.
More adhesions.
More numbness.
Bladder problems.
Bowel problems.
Milk did not come in until 4 days (very unusual for me, usually I'm old faithful).
Seeing my daughters come in to visit me and not being to hold them or barely even talk to them I was so weak and in so much pain.
Blood transfusion.
There may be more but those are the things I remember off the top of my head.

A million vaginal births/dollars/or years is NOT worth what my daughter went through. I can't believe how selfish I was to make the decision to try to VBAmC especially after a dehisence. Not a day goes by that I don't regret my decision and pray my daughter doesn't suffer the rest of her life because of my selfishness.*


----------



## mata

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klstomi*
C-SECTION IS NOT SHAMEFUL!

I couldn't agree more!









Silvercrest79-thank you for sharing your story-my heart goes out to you and I'm sending so many positive thoughts your way.


----------



## KestrelDream

Quote:

jackie 75, I do not care to share my personal medical history with you or explain by anatomy
Sorry. But you brought up the part of your anatomy. I was just wondering if it was the same "Your pelvis is too small" crap.

This is not targeted to anyone specific, but, I have been around the birthing community too long to know that the majority of cesareans are not necessary. It is incredibly depressing. It's incredibly depressing when women are made to believe that there were no other choices, & that the OB they just "_Love_" told them the cesarean was medically needed, but in fact, the OB is looking out for their own best interests, or they are sincerely not educated on evidence-based care.

Sorry to rant. I am a woman. I was made to labor. I was made to push. I was made to birth. That was stolen from me. Yes, I am thankful for my children. I am blessed. But I hate they way they came into the world.








:


----------



## KestrelDream

(((((((((Silvercrest79)))))))

I'm so sorry you went through all of that.

Quote:

I can't believe how selfish I was to make the decision to try to VBAmC especially after a dehiscence.
If you didn't have the dehiscence, would you still feel the same way?


----------



## mightymoo

I know I would feel that way Silvercrest if I was in your shoes. For my sons birth, we chose to go for a VBAC, it seemed clearly the safest choice given all the factors at first, but in the last week when I was almost 2 weeks overdue I became more and more worried about putting a vaginal birth over a safe birth. In the end, we chose to schedule a c/s at 42 weeks and it was the hardest decision I've made to date. I had to have DH call my midwife - I couldn't bear to do it myself. I needed to hear from her that she thought it was the right decision though. If anything had happened, whether during the c/s or during a VBAC, I would have such a hard time forgiving myself for making the wrong decision, even though I was only trying to do what I could figure was best.

Knowing how hard that was, and now having 2 c/s under my belt, I feel that for me the clear choice is a scheduled c/s for the next one. I know the numbers, I know a lot of women have successful VBA2Cs and I'm scared just thinking about going under the knife for a third time (and this child isn't even conceived!) but I feel like its the only decision I'll be able to live with.


----------



## Silvercrest79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackie75*
(((((((((Silvercrest79)))))))

I'm so sorry you went through all of that.

If you didn't have the dehiscence, would you still feel the same way?

Huh?







: I would feel this way if I'd ruptured this time and hadn't had a dehisence with my DD in 2003. I don't see how the prior dehisence would affect how I feel about my rupture this time.


----------



## Storm Bride

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TexasSuz*
Anyway, c-sections can be life saving at times - they are not all bad. I think we should all remember that.

I always remember that. It just doesn't make any difference to me in my situation, as mine weren't.


----------



## mamameg

Silvercrest79, thanks for sharing you and your DD's experience. I'm sorry you and she went through all of that. And I'm so sorry you are left with a heavy heart and so many regrets.


----------



## KestrelDream

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silvercrest79*
Huh?







: I would feel this way if I'd ruptured this time and hadn't had a dehisence with my DD in 2003. I don't see how the prior dehisence would affect how I feel about my rupture this time.

OK. Just wondering. Again, I'm sorry you went through all that.

IMHO, having a VBAC is not selfish. Studies have proven over & over again that labor & birth is healthier for babies. Cesareans have much greater risks.


----------



## mata

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silvercrest79*
This thread is for us to talk about what it is like to not know a natural birth.
To mourn what we haven't had and some of us will never have.
This thread was created with survivors of multiple c-sections in mind (reople who's first child was a section may not have the same feelings as those of us who've had multiples because most of those can still have their VBAC).

It's been 4 months since my third c-section. I experienced a uterine rupture. I will never experience a natural birth and I am really starting to mourn that. I can't seem to come to grips with the fact I am a mother of three beautiful daughters but I didn't see them born, in fact I've never seen a baby born at all. It feels so strange to be a mother but feel this odd sense that you are just playing one because they were sliced out of your body instead of born into your hands.







:

I go through mourning cycles as well. Lately we've been revisiting whether we want a third child and I hate to say that although I put a positive spin on my 2 previous cesareans, the thought of going through third (right now) feels like more than I can handle. I would hate for that to stand in the way of having another child, and as I type this that sounds utterly ridiculous to let that be a deterrent, yet that's what it is.







I've always been proud to be "in tune" with my body, and have always sought the way to let my body heal itself, etc.-yet I live with this contradiction and sentence that was handed down in 2000 with the first cesarean.


----------



## Silvercrest79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackie75*
OK. Just wondering. Again, I'm sorry you went through all that.

IMHO, having a VBAC is not selfish. Studies have proven over & over again that labor & birth is healthier for babies. Cesareans have much greater risks.

Well I haven't researched this but I will have to think that the long term damage caused by uterine rupture far outweighs the long term damage of a c-section. Would be a very interesting study.

Perhaps if you were on the uterine rupture, mothers of uterine rupture survivors, and HIE list you might think differently. jmho


----------



## Panthira

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silvercrest79*

A million vaginal births/dollars/or years is NOT worth what my daughter went through. I can't believe how selfish I was to make the decision to try to VBAmC especially after a dehisence. Not a day goes by that I don't regret my decision and pray my daughter doesn't suffer the rest of her life because of my selfishness.

Thank you for sharing your story. I'm so sorry you feel such guilt over the decision to try and have a natural birth, and I really feel horrible for you that it went wrong. I hope your DD gets a break, and I wish you peace.

My oldest DS has severe CP and blindness, though not from uterine rupture but prematurity, and I wonder everyday if I could or should have made better choices. If only...

Sorry, I don't belong to this club and I'm not sure what brought me here. I only had 1 CS and 2 VBACs, so I'll quit being a thread crasher.


----------



## nfpmom

HI! I recognize many names from ICAN. Both of my kids were born via CS. First baby was CS for posterior, 2nd baby was an HBAC attempt, transferred after pushing at home for many hours, went to the hospital got epidural +pitocin, pushed for more hours... another posterior baby, another CS.
If I get pregnant again I will go for a VBA2C. The latest research is that the absolute risk for VBAmC is low, almost the same as VBAC after 1 CS. With my marathon labor and pushing for VBAC I think I have proven that my body heals well after CS, so I don't feel uncomfortable trying for a VBAC again. I think that when you experience dehiscences, it might be a red flag that trying for a VBAC might not be the best choice. I know Alison you would probably agree now, and some of us know another mom from ICAN who had a dehiscence/rupture with her 1st VBAC attempt and had a catastrophic rupture with her 2nd VBAC attempt. Many lessons have been learned (for me at least) after her rupture and I think one of them is that if you do dehisce after your 1st VBAC, you might want to rethink VBACing with your 3rd (although there really aren't any studies on VBAUR or VBAC after dehiscence because the absolute numbers are so low you wouldn't be able to get a big enough study to study the question, most likely).
Of course those of us on ICAN know that ICAN's current vice president almost died from her first cesarean and was in the ICU for many days because of the surgery. A CS is not a walk in the park either. Risk of complications for both sides is low, but its 100% if it happens to you... both ways... I think once you have that 1st cut there are no easy answers anymore.








Anyway, I for one am devastated that both my kids have arrived via CS. I planned for my births the way some ladies plan for weddings and to never be able to experience that yet... a part of me is so sad.

Jackie, you aren't pregnant are you? I thought I read that you were, but there is another Jackie on ICAN too so it might be someone else.

take care


----------



## Storm Bride

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mata*
I would hate for that to stand in the way of having another child, and as I type this that sounds utterly ridiculous to let that be a deterrent, yet that's what it is.

I don't think it sounds ridiculous. When I allowed myself to be bullied into a scheduled section with dd (my second - 10 years after my first), I had assumed I'd be able to VBA2C. It wasn't until one of my well-baby checkups for dd that my doctor told me I'd have to have any future babies by c-section. I had a _really_ hard time with that, but went ahead with ds2. As soon as my pregnancy was confirmed, I started having nightmares about surgery...every single night for several months. I went and told my doctors that I couldn't do this, and wanted a VBA2C...and as soon as my OB agreed (reluctantly), the nightmares stopped. Unfortunately, I let myself be bullied again (OB threatened to withdraw at 41w,4d if I didn't have my section the next day). I still want one more, but...the whole thing infuriates me.

I sometimes wonder if it would be any easier to take if I'd ever had any complications during a pregnancy....that sounds weird, but I've had the three easiest pregnancies that I've ever seen, but ended up sectioned all three time. I just can't get it to make any sense...emotionally or rationally.


----------



## KestrelDream

Thanks Elaine....for saying it much more eloquently than I could. Yes, we certainly learned some very heartbreaking lessons over at ICAN, haven't we?









No, I'm not pregnant. I'm really hoping to wait a while. I have so much healing to do.


----------



## TexasSuz

I was hoping this thread would be a support thread but it seems that even here some people are attacked or questioned for their c-sections. I would expect that over at ICAN but not here. Can we stop pushing the vaginal birth is better stuff to a bunch of women who have only and will most likely only have c-sections?

As another posted out it - Cesareans are not shameful!

And no one should have to defend theirs, no matter what!


----------



## KestrelDream

Quote:

I was hoping this thread would be a support thread but it seems that even here some people are attacked or questioned for their c-sections.
No one is being attacked....questioned, yes. This is a discussion board. We are discussing having multiple cesareans.

People get all on the offensive when their "truth" is challenged.

I am sick of sugar-coating. I am not ashamed of my cesareans. They we not necessary. Most cesareans aren't.

I was hoping this thread would be a support thread too.

I'm still really curious about why you couldn't birth. I don't feel it's fair for you to say it's none of your business. You brought it up first. If you don't want to talk about it, then why bring it up? I'm not going to attack you!! I was sincerely curious. I feel like you may have an opportunity to educate....something that we have never heard before since it is so "rare".








's &


----------



## Silvercrest79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TexasSuz*
I was hoping this thread would be a support thread but it seems that even here some people are attacked or questioned for their c-sections. I would expect that over at ICAN but not here. Can we stop pushing the vaginal birth is better stuff to a bunch of women who have only and will most likely only have c-sections?

As another posted out it - Cesareans are not shameful!

And no one should have to defend theirs, no matter what!









: I am one of those and that is why I started the thread.


----------



## Storm Bride

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silvercrest79*







: I am one of those and that is why I started the thread.

I'm also one of those. I didn't need to be. I hate it, and it wasn't ever necessary.

This topic is how I found Mothering in the first place. This was the only place I found on the web where people didn't think I was nuts for hating my c-sections and hating myself for caving in and letting myself be cut.

More and more, it's looking as though this isn't that place, anymore. For those of you (TexasSuz, for example) who had necessary surgery...I'm _glad_ you were able to have your babies more safely. But, that wasn't the case for me. I was assaulted once, and bullied/coerced twice. From the OP, I thought this was a thread where I could grieve for not ever being able to give birth. Once again, I'm getting the vibe that I should just be grateful that I was cut open over my protests.


----------



## mightymoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TexasSuz*
I was hoping this thread would be a support thread but it seems that even here some people are attacked or questioned for their c-sections. I would expect that over at ICAN but not here. Can we stop pushing the vaginal birth is better stuff to a bunch of women who have only and will most likely only have c-sections?

As another posted out it - Cesareans are not shameful!

And no one should have to defend theirs, no matter what!

I will also chime in and say that I have no desire to question your need for a c-section, but when you say you had to have one for such mysterious reasons, I too am extremely curious as to why. It is your choice as to whether you want to share that information, but understand that when you bring it up the way you do it just makes the rest of us really want to know!









It's a fine line we walk here, we so want to reduce the number of unnecessary c-sections, but yet we want to accept and embrace those whose were necessary and grieve with those who feel theirs was not.

For the sake of this tribe/community, can we agree we are among friends and just believe each other? If someone says their surgery was necessary, then we should believe it was. And if someone says they are unhappy with theirs, lets let them feel this way and not try to convince them it was for the best.


----------



## KestrelDream

Well said Mightymoo.


----------



## Silvercrest79

Perhaps one of you who'se c/s weren't necc should start a tribe for yourselves?


----------



## Silvercrest79

I don't think I specified this but.... I made this tribe for people who can not have a VBAC ever. It is for women who are done having babies and they had all c/s, or for those of us who may have more children that will ONLY be by c/s.

Sorry but most if not all of us know the benifits of vaginal birth. We don't want to be beat over the head with something we can't control.


----------



## Storm Bride

Fair enough. I don't belong here until/unless dh gets a vasectomy. I have a feeling I won't really belong here then, either...but we'll see what happens. It's looking awfully likely that ds2 is it.


----------



## nfpmom

I don't want to crash the party Alison... sorry.








But your OP said this:

"This thread is for us to talk about what it is like to not know a natural birth.
To mourn what we haven't had and some of us will never have.
This thread was created with survivors of multiple c-sections in mind (reople who's first child was a section may not have the same feelings as those of us who've had multiples because most of those can still have their VBAC)."

And I qualify under all of those conditions. But you did start the tribe... but you might want to modify your conditions a little bit to specify what exactly it is you are seeking.

take care


----------



## Silvercrest79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nfpmom*
I don't want to crash the party Alison... sorry.








But your OP said this:

"This thread is for us to talk about what it is like to not know a natural birth.
To mourn what we haven't had and some of us will never have.
This thread was created with survivors of multiple c-sections in mind (reople who's first child was a section may not have the same feelings as those of us who've had multiples because most of those can still have their VBAC)."

And I qualify under all of those conditions. But you did start the tribe... but you might want to modify your conditions a little bit to specify what exactly it is you are seeking.

take care

I apologize for not being specific enough in my original post. I did not expect to have people beating the VBAC horse here. I will go edit the original post to reflect my updating post from ealier.


----------



## KestrelDream

Quote:

I did not expect to have people beating the VBAC horse here.
One more thing, & I'm out of here.

I was not beating anything. Just asking questions, & stating some facts.

I don't wear rose-colored glasses. VBAC is safer than repeats. The research is there. And most women are in denial...and LIED too.

Buh-bye.


----------



## Silvercrest79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackie75*
One more thing, & I'm out of here.

I was not beating anything. Just asking questions, & stating some facts.

I don't wear rose-colored glasses. VBAC is safer than repeats. The research is there. And most women are in denial...and LIED too.

Buh-bye.

They aren't when you rupture and blow your insides apart and lose your reproductive organs and your baby's life.







:

My point is.... we know the facts and they didn't do us a







bit of good and they won't ever do us any good so why would we want to hear them?


----------



## prmom

ok..I am going to join here. On a different note...

I am a 2 c/s mama. My first was pushed into my pelvis in the posterior position with a midwife I can't stand who broke my waters and made me push and didn't realize the baby was op until after I pushed for several hours (after active labor for 15 hours). This was devistating to me and I was most upset when I did research on op and realized that the signs of a baby that was op were clear before I even began "official" active labor.

I educated myself high for a vbac and #2 was clearly not op, I went through labor completely (ending up with horrid midwife again...networks...ugh) and baby decelled for longer then they were comfortable with and I was put to sleep for c/s 2.

Being put to sleep was more devastating to me than the c/s itself.

I have mourned not having a vaginal birth, but have rechanelled the grief and off all things became a doula. I LOVE IT! I have unfortuntately seen two c/s, but most of the labors are wonderful and everytime I understand a little about myself and my c/s and have come to peace with it.

I have also had the wonderful experience of "finishing my birth tape" by having a very vivid dream about a vaginal birth. I was by myself and I pushed the baby out and felt pain and pressure and emotions that I was not able to feel during my actual labors. Sounds cooky, but we all do what we need to to heal.

We are definetely done. C/s 2 sealed the deal, though I also am convinced I felt complete with 2 anyhow.


----------



## mata

I hope this thread can move forward as it was intended-it serves such a wonderful purpose. It was clear to me what Silvercrest79s intentions were, and I hope everyone goes out and finds the specific type of support they need to come to terms with their cesarean births, whether that be on this thread or another.

Storm bride, I'm so sorry you were denied your VBAC. The way you described your feelings resonated so strongly with me-I'm sorry your doctor did that! I remember the morning I got to the hospital for c#2 and all I wanted to do was turn around and run out-and I was so furious! I made them wait for me while I went in the bathroom for about half an hour to clear some emotions. And what you said about the irony of having smooth sailing during the pregnancy-the absolute same thing here. I often wondered about the whole cosmic balance of that.


----------



## mata

that's wonderful, prmom-you've really found some creative ways to heal. What you said about the dream doesn't sound kooky at ALL-I've done some healing visualizations too and they really, really helped.


----------



## ericswifey27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride*
I'm also one of those. I didn't need to be. I hate it, and it wasn't ever necessary.

This topic is how I found Mothering in the first place. This was the only place I found on the web where people didn't think I was nuts for hating my c-sections and hating myself for caving in and letting myself be cut.
.

This thread is making me teary. I have only one child (by unwanted, unneccessary c-section) and I don't know what the future holds for future birthing, whether I will end up with another c-section or not.

But I also feel deceived by the medical community and I am still angry and depressed about it 2 1/2 years later. The fact that there are so many women here in various stages of grieving about their birthing experiences is very sad.

It is women, not doctors that need to be put back in control of _their_ labor and delivery, whichever method that ends up being.


----------



## magpie mamma

I had 2 c/s and am done. I feel for the woman that mourn the lost opportunity of vaginal birthing, I feel I still gave birth and look at it this way. There is a dream of a perfect wedding, whatever form that may take for someone, but what follows is the marriage. What I really wanted was the "marriage" my DD's are here and in many ways it was not the journey that I would have planned but I have continued opportunities to give them what I can in many ways, they are no less special because of their entry point into the world. I used to joke that DD1 didn't go down a covered tube slide until she was about 6 years old because she thought she didn't like the idea from the beginning and didn't want to start now. I wish you all peace.


----------



## mightymoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prmom*
I have mourned not having a vaginal birth, but have rechanelled the grief and off all things became a doula. I LOVE IT! I have unfortuntately seen two c/s, but most of the labors are wonderful and everytime I understand a little about myself and my c/s and have come to peace with it.

I had my doula with me for my second c/s and it was great! I know it seems like you wouldn't *need* a doula for a c/s, but it made a lot of difference in making it a wonderful birth despite what it was. I was planning a VBAC, which is why I originally contracted her services. In the end when we scheduled the c/s at 42 weeks since I hadn't gone into labor, she came to the hospital, came into the OR with us and took pictures and stayed for a few hours after the birth.

I loved that she could take pictures allowing my husband and I to focus on the birth and our son and yet still have lots of pictures of the event. It was also great having someone to hold my hand and tell me what was happening after the baby was born, because of course DH went to be with the baby and I couldn't see them, but I didn't feel alone. The hospital staff just doesn't really do anything for you emotionally, they all have jobs to do for you physically and they seem to concentrate on that.

And it was especially good afterwards to have my own personally helper to help us get nursing started immediately and she was right there when I passed out to take the baby and to call the nursing staff. (I had a low blood count and the loss of blood from the surgery though not more than usual was enough to drop my blood pressure and cause me to pass out and my heart to beat twice as fast as usual) It was only DH, myself and the doula in the room when it happened and I was holding the baby. Thank goodness they were right there to take him when I said I was dizzy.

Anyway, I'm digressing!! The next one will be a c/s and I'm thinking I'll hire a doula anyway, though I won't expect to pay as much (seeing as they will know exactly when it will be and should be a lot less time than a birth).


----------



## ToothFairy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magpie mamma*
There is a dream of a perfect wedding, whatever form that may take for someone, but what follows is the marriage. What I really wanted was the "marriage"...

That is so beautiful.







You have just described exactly how I feel. My dd's may not have come into the world with a perfect birth, but what I celebrate is their lives, not their grand entrance. What an elequent quote, thank you for sharing that!!


----------



## Debstmomy

Thank you for starting this thread.

I am fortunate to have 2 vag births. Then I had uterine surgery. When my DD was stillborn I chose to have a c-sec. From that point I knew, I would only have c-secs in the future & I am ok with that. I do not go into labor. Never have, probably never will & I will not put labor inducing drugs on my scar. Hence, the c-sec choice when my dd died in utero.

Thank you for starting this thread in which it was meant. Those of us who have c-secs for what ever reason and giving us the power of motherhood, now matter how our children came into this world. I constantly remind myself I am not less of a Mom or NFL because my child did not come through my vagina.


----------



## Leilalu

great idea for a thread!
So uh moving on from that huge fight back there...







:

I had 2 c-sections. My babies just don't seem to want to come out. dd was a footling breech, 44 weeks(accurate dates) tried EVERYTHING, and I mean everything to get that girl out. Ds was 2 1/2 weeks late , water broke, contractions that stopped and started with no regular rythm. No dropping, dialating, anything-just like dd.Went as long as we could without interfering. I chose another section so that he could avoid the drugs of an epidural. becuase my 2 options were cesarean or picticin. I had a wonderful OB, very well respected itn the natural birthing community.

I am trying for a third currently. I just had an early miscarriage. I have had about 3 now altogether. (one before each baby)
I would love to experience a natural birth this time. but I have to admit I am tempted to just go with what I know. As in, scheduled c-section. plus who knows what will happen this time? I probably have alot of scar tissue as well, and I must admit the idea of a tummy tuck for all my loose tummy skin is tempting. I got fat deposits on my upper abdomen from breech 44 weeker dd. And gaining and losing 60 pounds each time did a number on my fair skin.

Now that is not to say I will definitely have a section. ( I may be preggered now) But how safe for my current situation regarding birthing is it to vbac?
I definitely do not feel led to go it on my own. And no midwife would even take me for a homebirth with ds. I had a midwife as my doula in the hospital last time.

So, I dunno what will happen. I guess I just need to overcome my fears regarding birth either way. And take to it with alot of prayer


----------



## nfpmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magpie mamma*
There is a dream of a perfect wedding, whatever form that may take for someone, but what follows is the marriage. What I really wanted was the "marriage" my DD's are here and in many ways it was not the journey that I would have planned but I have continued opportunities to give them what I can in many ways, they are no less special because of their entry point into the world.

I've used a similar analogy, only different... Imagine you were planning the wedding of your dreams all your life. At the last minute you get married in a courthouse by the justice of the peace. Yeah you are still married, buts its not the beautiful sacramental wedding ceremony you thought you were going to have. You are allowed to feel bad about missing out on the dream wedding,e ven if you are married.


----------



## brandileigh77

I fit in here.....

My son was a emergency c/s when my bp dropped and his heart rate dropped after 24 hours of labor. He was posterior with the cord wrapped around his chest 3 times.

My daughter was a planned VBAC...until I chickened out and went for a scheduled c/s. I still regret it to this day.









I am now pregnant with my third baby and the hospital I am delivering at will not let me try for a VBAC at this time. It breaks my heart and I do feel a sadness that I will never be able to experience giving birth as my body should. I had a miscarriage before this pregnancy so I do feel blessed to be carrying a baby that is healthy so I will just be thankful for that and try not to be too upset about another scheduled c/s.


----------



## mata

welcome to mdc, brandileigh77


----------



## mightymoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Debstmomy*
I do not go into labor. Never have, probably never will

Me neither. Two babies, 42.5 weeks with the first (on perfect dates, I was charting) and 42 weeks with the second trying EVERYTHING to get labor started short of drugs from 38 weeks on. I never have gone into labor. Honestly of all the things that were upseting to me about my birth, this one is the biggest. I feel like my body betrayed me and didn't do what it was 'supposed to do' and its a lot harder to believe in my bodies ability to do other things (like say have a 11 pound baby by VBAC) when it can't even do that!

That said, I'm not THAT upset by it, I've come to terms with my births. I am not looking forward to another c/s, but I'm not that upset about what I've lost. After two c/s and doing everything according to what I was supposed to do based on the research (Henci Goer couldn't fault me) I now feel that I do fall into that bucket of women that wouldn't have survived childbirth 100 years ago. I just have a multitude of factors that all add up to it (don't go into labor and create huge babies which tend to be posterior)

In the realm of things, I'd rather have the healthy babies I have and a crappy birth than an ideal birth and a baby bith health issues, so I count myself lucky. On the other hand, I worry that I've been so lucky so far, I'm due for something to go horribly wrong with the third one.


----------



## Hatteras Gal

I had 2 c/s for my dds. With dd1, my water broke but I wasn't having contractions on my own, so 12 hours later I got pit. I was to 4 cm 24 hours after my water breaking, I was exhausted and in pain, so when my OB recommended a c/s, I agreed.
With dd2, I decided I would see what happened but if her due date came and went I'd have a c/s. Well, 2 weeks before her due date, my water broke. I was very sick, quite possibly with pertussis, and my cough broke my water. I knew I was going to have a c/s because things were progressing just like my 1st. No contractions on my own. I also chose the c/s the 2nd time around b/c my OB was leaving the next day for 2 weeks. I wanted him, not a stranger, to be there for the delivery.
I am almost certain we won't have any more children. I do not mourn not having vaginal births. I have 2 healthy children from two healthy pregnancies and two healthy deliveries.


----------



## Debstmomy

Ruby Red & MightyMoo, I think that there are a hand full (meaning very few) women that either, do not make enough oxytocin or we do not have enough receptor sites to recieve the oxytocin. I count myself as one that does not make enough. I wish there was more research into this, but since we are in the minority or even smaller than that, it will not be researched. (Unless I do it! Not sure I am smart enough for that!







: )


----------



## mightymoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Debstmomy*
Ruby Red & MightyMoo, I think that there are a hand full (meaning very few) women that either, do not make enough oxytocin or we do not have enough receptor sites to recieve the oxytocin. I count myself as one that does not make enough. I wish there was more research into this, but since we are in the minority or even smaller than that, it will not be researched. (Unless I do it! Not sure I am smart enough for that!







: )

Interesting. I certainly did not react normally to the artificial oxytocin (pitocin) - my uterus went hyper and clamped down for waht I like to call the '45 minute contraction from hell' that forced me to get an epi. After the epi and upping the pitocin to the max my uterus was contracting every 30 seconds with little to no pressure (as determined by an internal monitor) - I never moved more than 1 cm in 24 hours and I was 3cm when I started the induction and 42.5 weeks pregnant, so its unlikely it was due to my cervix not being ready. It would be interesting to know for sure if it was a receptor issue, but like you said, we'll never know.

(BTW, there were other mitigating factors - DD was posterior, I had a fever, etc)


----------



## Hatteras Gal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Debstmomy*
Ruby Red & MightyMoo, I think that there are a hand full (meaning very few) women that either, do not make enough oxytocin or we do not have enough receptor sites to recieve the oxytocin. I count myself as one that does not make enough. I wish there was more research into this, but since we are in the minority or even smaller than that, it will not be researched. (Unless I do it! Not sure I am smart enough for that!







: )

That's interesting. I wonder if that has anything to do with why I never had any let-down reflex. Oxytocin has something to do with that, doesn't it?








: I should know that answer, but at the moment, I can't think of the relationship.


----------



## Debstmomy

Ruby Red yes it is related. I never made enought milk either. I am POSITIVE the two go hand in hand, for me anyways.

The question is why??? Was it what my mom did with me in-utero? Was it my Dad working on governement bases (where we know they use all kinds of chemicals)? Was it where we lived? Was it???????? Not knowing why is the hardest.


----------



## Leilalu

very interesting idea.
With ds, I did go into some labor naturally, but my water broke and he went to long without any real stuff happenign for anyone to feel comfortable leaving him in there.

I wonder if maybe my body was reacting to all the soy I drank and ate? becasue now, I don't drink any soymilk regualrly-maybe an occasional latte, but I almost completely stopped the unfermented soy. I am hoping this time around with the next baby it will be better. I know soy has alot of plant estrogens.
I have always made enough milk, I think. I seem to have alot.

But I still to this day wonder why I never reacted to any type of inducement with dd, and why ds never dropped - why do my babies just stay up there?


----------



## marieandchris

Me Too!

Both my children turned breech at 32 weeks. DS was born at 38 weeks when, instead of a version, they discovered that all my amniotic fluid had disappeared in the previous week. He was a footling breech/stargazer, and BIG, so I had a section. DD was born 3 years later, frank breech, at 41 weeks with all my fluid going missing AGAIN. I was trying for a homebirth with DD, and a birth center birth with DS. With DD, my uterine scar had thinned so badly that the OB had remove part of my uterus and do extensive repair. This OB was my back-up homebirth OB, and is very pro-homebirth. He told me that he felt my uterus would have ruptured quickly because of the thinning he saw.

I am done... I just can't go through another section. Also, I'm 40, and just grateful for the two wonderful kids I have. But I am a little sad that I will never experience childbirth OR labor. I never felt a labor pain... but I have accepted it and moved on.

Marie


----------



## coloradoalice

Hi there!!

I've been trying to keep up a c-section support thread in Birth and Beyond and now I see that this is where you all are!!!

Both my babies were c-sections. Neither by choice, first a homebirth transfer and the second a vbac attempt that just wasn't going right. My birth stories are

here- http://www.mothering.com/discussions...Grace+Mckenzie

and here- http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=389984

I recently learned from my chiropractor (after having x-rays to answer some nagging questions about the c-sections) that I have a serious tailbone break that is very old and the anatomy inside my pelvis is not normal and makes a very unfavorable passageway for birth. That has helped me come to terms with things a little bit better. But I will still always wonder if that is really the reason things didn't work for me.

We have decided that two is enough. My husband had a vasectomy 3 weeks ago. After the news from the chiropractor sealing the deal that any further children would have to be born by planned c-section, and the fact that I had GD both pregnancies which is a major PITA we decided that if we have anymore children they will join us via adoption.

So that's me! Glad to meet you all!


----------



## egoldber

Just wanted to introduce myself here. I have had 2 cesareans and am planning my third for November.

My first C-section my water broke at 37 weeks. My DD was not engaged in my pelvis at all and my cervix was totally unripe. The OB attempted induction which failed. I never effaced or dilated at all. The hospital and OB had a 24 hours with ruptured membrane policy = C-section, so thats what we did. At the C-section, the OB said that DD was asynclitic, so that certainly didn't help, but I think the biggest factor was the (unexplained) early membrane rupture.

With my second DD I was determined to VBAC and have a natural child birth, but I wanted the "safety" of a hospital birth. I switched OBs three times to find a truly supportive one. I went into spontaneous labor exactly on my due date and labored at home with my doulas until I went to the hospital at 5 cm dilated. I labored for an hour at the hospital and was then complete and started pushing. During the routine montoring, DD's heart rate dropped into the 60s and stayed there. I was rushed for an emergency C-section and she was born 15 minutes later. But it was too late. I had had a uterine rupture and placental abruption, and DD had irreversible, severe hypoxic brain injury. She died 9 days later.

I am now pregnant again. I have yet another OB (although I do still love my last one) and am also seeing a high risk specialist. Barring any further complications, I will be having a planned C-section at 37 weeks, after an amnio at 36 1/2 weeks to check for lung maturity.

I'll never have a vaginal birth, and at this point I couldn't care less. All I want is a live baby in my arms again.


----------



## mamameg

egoldber... and







for Leah. Thanks for sharing your story. I'm so sorry for you and your family. Best wishes for a smooth c-birth in Nov.


----------



## Rockies5

As a mom of two daughters and a birth teacher I wonder what birth heritage those of you with daughters will pass on?

I know my mother, grandmothers, greatgranmothers etc. had babies vaginally. I know our bodies and pelvises work and never even questioned whether I could do it or not. My daughters are 7 years and 6 months, my sisters are 18 and 19, 26 and 32 and HOW we'll have our babies has never been questioned. Is this because of a mood or unspoken understanding? And if so, what is your unspoken mood?

All I know about sections is from books and I'm simply wanting to ask moms who birthed by section (for whatever reason) what they plan to share or have passed on to the young women around them?


----------



## intorainbowz

Hi,

My DD was born by planned c/s at 34 weeks back in May. She stopped growing, and going into labor could have killed us both, as her placenta was failing, and when they removed it, there was a clot on my side. I was at very high risk for placenta abruption.

Because of this, my high risk pregnancy as well as uterine defects known before and learned during the surgery, I will be having any future babies by planned c/s. I morn that I will never go into labor. I morn that I will never feel a baby emerge from me. I morn that someone will touch them before me. After my experience, I will admit, I am TERRIFIED of labor, and as I know so much of a VBAC is mental, I know that I would mentally fail myself. Why put myself through that, to win some sort of mothering Olympics? Why not acknowledge my fears are very based in the reality that my first pregnancy was? I see no point to that.

My c/s was necessary and saved her life, and maybe mine. I liked the analogy of the wedding versus the marriage.

I rejoice in my healthy baby. I rejoice in my own personal health. I rejoice at my vagina which is ummmm as it was. (I mean, if we have to have c/s there HAS to be something good from it right?)

I am at peace with the c/s. That does not mean that I am emotionally over it, or that I don't grieve over it. I wanted the fairy tale pregnancy and labor, and did not get it. Reality was very hard. Honestly, the scar was the easiest scar to heal from this experience.

I went through a time where I did not feel she was mine. DH saw her emerge from me, and he said she was mine. My OB, whom I trust and feel is very wonderful, also told me that the baby in the Nicu was the one she delivered from me. I am saddened when people call them sOBs, as I credit the wonderful care I got from her with the fact that my baby is alive and well. IUGR can be missed, and without testing and technology, it would have been missed. It saddens me that ALL future pregnancies will be tested and technology based, as I would dread missing this again, and losing a baby.


----------



## mightymoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockies5*
As a mom of two daughters and a birth teacher I wonder what birth heritage those of you with daughters will pass on?

I know my mother, grandmothers, greatgranmothers etc. had babies vaginally. I know our bodies and pelvises work and never even questioned whether I could do it or not. My daughters are 7 years and 6 months, my sisters are 18 and 19, 26 and 32 and HOW we'll have our babies has never been questioned. Is this because of a mood or unspoken understanding? And if so, what is your unspoken mood?

All I know about sections is from books and I'm simply wanting to ask moms who birthed by section (for whatever reason) what they plan to share or have passed on to the young women around them?

Not to start another debate, but I don't feel this is the appropriate place to ask this. This is the c-sections mamas tribe, where we have come to connect with other mamas who are like us. The intention of the tribe areas is not to have other posters who are curious ask us questions. I realize you tried very hard to word your question diplomatically, but just by having it asked, I feel offended because there is an implication there that we will somehow not teach our children about natural birth. I don't think that means you can't ask it, but I don't think it belongs on the thread for us to find support in each other. If you are interested in the answer to this question, I would recommend you go to the birth boards and ask it.

Thanks!

ETA - if you post it elsewhere, I think it would be fine to post a link here so these mamas who are interested can see it.


----------



## Debstmomy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mightymoo*
Not to start another debate, but I don't feel this is the appropriate place to ask this. This is the c-sections mamas tribe, where we have come to connect with other mamas who are like us. The intention of the tribe areas is not to have other posters who are curious ask us questions. I realize you tried very hard to word your question diplomatically, but just by having it asked, I feel offended because there is an implication there that we will somehow not teach our children about natural birth. I don't think that means you can't ask it, but I don't think it belongs on the thread for us to find support in each other. If you are interested in the answer to this question, I would recommend you go to the birth boards and ask it.

Thanks!

ETA - if you post it elsewhere, I think it would be fine to post a link here so these mamas who are interested can see it.

Thank you Mighty Moo. You said it much nicer than I wanted too last night. Thanks again.


----------



## coloradoalice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockies5*
As a mom of two daughters and a birth teacher I wonder what birth heritage those of you with daughters will pass on?

I know my mother, grandmothers, greatgranmothers etc. had babies vaginally. I know our bodies and pelvises work and never even questioned whether I could do it or not. My daughters are 7 years and 6 months, my sisters are 18 and 19, 26 and 32 and HOW we'll have our babies has never been questioned. Is this because of a mood or unspoken understanding? And if so, what is your unspoken mood?

All I know about sections is from books and I'm simply wanting to ask moms who birthed by section (for whatever reason) what they plan to share or have passed on to the young women around them?

Have you read the entire thread? Please do and please see who we are and what we are about. This is not a "too posh to push" group of women.

I personally will protray birth as normal and natural to my daughter and I hope that she will be able to have a normal vaginal birth. I would never tell her that a c-section is the easy way out. And I would never tell her she shouldn't have one if the indicators for one are there.

Some people really truly do need surgical birth. Why must we be questioned.


----------



## mightymoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coloradoalice*
"too posh to push"

I'd never heard that before. LOL

I was wondering - I should find out soon whether #3 is already on the way or what, but its got me thinking about this upcoming birth. As I've stated earlier, I have never gone into labor naturally - both my babies stuck around to 42+ weeks - I am concerned about taking the next baby too early. Has anyone who planned a scheduled C-section from the begining convinced an OB to let them go to 41 weeks? I really feel that they were meant to be in there longer, they both came out so perfectly healthy and strong. I'm considering flubbing my dates a week, refusing an early 'dating' ultrasound and pushing for a 40 week c/section which will really be 41 weeks. I feel like if I went for the traditional 39 week c-section then my baby would be born 3 weeks too early (for them).

Those who've had planned c/s - what week gestation were you when you had the c/s?


----------



## jfrank411

Subscribing. I'm glad I found this thread.

Don't have time to type much now, but I've had both my children by c/s. The first was unplanned and the second planned. I'm a little sad that I will never experience a vaginal birth, but feel extremely blessed to have my children, regardless of how they entered the world.


----------



## Debstmomy

Mighty Moo, I talked with my doc about this. He said it was up to me. That we would work together & decide when the time was right. He does not like going past 40 weeks, but he would with careful monitoring.

good luck...I realize how lucky I am with my OB, he listens. Man, how I wish they all would.


----------



## Leilalu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockies5*
As a mom of two daughters and a birth teacher I wonder what birth heritage those of you with daughters will pass on?

I know my mother, grandmothers, greatgranmothers etc. had babies vaginally. I know our bodies and pelvises work and never even questioned whether I could do it or not. My daughters are 7 years and 6 months, my sisters are 18 and 19, 26 and 32 and HOW we'll have our babies has never been questioned. Is this because of a mood or unspoken understanding? And if so, what is your unspoken mood?

All I know about sections is from books and I'm simply wanting to ask moms who birthed by section (for whatever reason) what they plan to share or have passed on to the young women around them?


Please take another look at he the purpose of this thread, as others have stated. And as for your last question, I will not even touch that insensitivity!







:

This is not the place for vaginal elitists to come and bash!


----------



## coloradoalice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Debstmomy*
Mighty Moo, I talked with my doc about this. He said it was up to me. That we would work together & decide when the time was right. He does not like going past 40 weeks, but he would with careful monitoring.

good luck...I realize how lucky I am with my OB, he listens. Man, how I wish they all would.

I agree that you should be able to negociate more time, maybe agreeing to regular NST's at a certain point. As long as you and the baby look good I would think that leaving baby to "cook" as long as possible is a good idea!


----------



## Cajunmomma

Can I join this late? I've had 4 CS--the first for failure to progress (I think that there were a multitude of reasons for that, but that discussion might come later), the second because I live in a very small city and there can be a lot of fear in the medical community here (and the baby was very big) and the third and fourth because I couldn't get anyone here that I was able to talk into a VBAC. Actually, with my 4th, I had developed a uterine "rupture", which I think must just have been more of a seperation or rip, and would definitely have been a contraindication for VBAC.

I have never really had any issues with my birth experiences. I ended up with healthy children who have not had any developmental problems, and so I really never even think about it.

I have a cousin who had 5 sections with the old classical incision, so I know I don't rank at the top of the list for most. I am always sorry to learn about people who have had bad experiences with any birth method and limit the number of children that they will have based on that (without judgement, of course. I don't stand in their shoes or carry their burdens for them).

I would wish all of us CS moms peace and healing.


----------



## intorainbowz

I Pm'd Rockies5. I did not post it because I don't know if it is appropriate to post it here, but I am willing to if it is appropriate. Or I can PM you with it.

It







: me when someone comes onto a thread like this with a thread busting post like that, then disappears. I don't want to thread jack, so I won't.


----------



## mata

intorainbowz said:


> It
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : me when someone comes onto a thread like this with a thread busting post like that, then disappears.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I'll give her the benefit of the doubt though-perhaps she's busy and will be back later.
> 
> In any case, I feel no need to respond to those questions. The implication that mothers who have had cesarean births will pass on flawed perceptions of birth to their daughters is something I simply don't subscribe to.
Click to expand...


----------



## intorainbowz

Thanks.

Honestly, I'm still dealing with her pregnancy and birth, and have no thought of what "Birth Legacy" I'll pass on to her. I'm more worried with the here and now of is she eating, why does she insist on a lazy latch, why are her eyes all *****, I'm TIRED, you know, mother to a small baby stuff.

I'm really sick of people pittying me because I had a c/s and a preemie. Having a preemie was the toughest thing I have ever done, but I survived, as did DH and DD. Yesterday someone said "poor baby." when she learned how early she was born. I told her is is a lucky baby, as she was delievered early so she could survive. Why do I keep getting pitty, when her birth was wonderful as any could be? I have a great baby. I'm fine, DH is great. Really.


----------



## Leilalu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intorainbowz*
Thanks.

Honestly, I'm still dealing with her pregnancy and birth, and have no thought of what "Birth Legacy" I'll pass on to her. I'm more worried with the here and now of is she eating, why does she insist on a lazy latch, why are her eyes all *****, I'm TIRED, you know, mother to a small baby stuff.

I'm really sick of people pittying me because I had a c/s and a preemie. Having a preemie was the toughest thing I have ever done, but I survived, as did DH and DD. Yesterday someone said "poor baby." when she learned how early she was born. I told her is is a lucky baby, as she was delievered early so she could survive. Why do I keep getting pitty, when her birth was wonderful as any could be? I have a great baby. I'm fine, DH is great. Really.

You'll pass on the legacy of BIRTH. As in , she was born when maybe she might not have been?
I think that is enough for any mom.
I think other factors can always play in- such as faith, health, etc...but we can't always control things like that.

Case in point, I just had my second miscarriage in 5 months time Saturday







I have 2 beautiful children besides that. Nothing I did or didn't do could've changed it. But I thank God for my babies I have.

Anyway







. I am not in the mood for trolls today


----------



## coloradoalice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leilalu*
Case in point, I just had my second miscarriage in 5 months time Saturday







I have 2 beautiful children besides that. Nothing I did or didn't do could've changed it. But I thank God for my babies I have.

I'm so sorry.


----------



## marieandchris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mightymoo*
Has anyone who planned a scheduled C-section from the begining convinced an OB to let them go to 41 weeks?

It was pretty clear for my 2nd breech baby that she was not going to turn, so I guess my c-section was planned...it was and it wasn't.I wanted to labor, and he was happy to not push me into any dates. He even suggested that I labor at home some, but when it began to get intense, I should come in (or if my water bag broke...) She was a 9 lb frank breech, and she wasn't going anywhere in any hurry! I had midwives who were going to try to turn her in labor (gently) with my chiropractor at my house... that was the plan.

My OB's only condition, and one that I was happy to abide by, was that I do a weekly AFI, which I did. At my 41 week AFI, my levels had dropped from 14% to less than 1%, so that, my friends, was the end of that. 41 weeks.

Marie


----------



## marieandchris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leilalu*
I just had my second miscarriage in 5 months time Saturday









I am so sorry. My heart goes out to you.

Marie


----------



## marieandchris

subbing


----------



## intorainbowz

Leilalu,

I am so very sorry. I wish I had better words than those, but I don't.

I ache for you, remembering when we though I was miscarrying. It was awful. HUGS. I'm thinking positive thoughts toward you.


----------



## Leilalu

thanks guys


----------



## ToothFairy

All I know is that the "birth value" I will pass along to any of my children or grandchildren is that children are a beautiful and perfect gift to a mother. Gifts are not always sent to us in the manner we planned on, but the important part is that (in most cases) we get to keep the gift forever. I try to focus on forever.

No comment on what would possess a person to even ask such a question.


----------



## coloradoalice

BUMP!!!!!!


----------



## 3bees~1flower

hey, mama's!

what a great idea for a tribe....i have not read all the posts yet, but will work my thru them.

i have 4 babies, all brought into this world via c-section. and you know what...i am just as proud as those mom's who deliver vaginally. there's nothing i wanted more in this world that to have babies....naturally...but you know what...God had different plans for me....and that's ok...i wanted vaginal births as strongly as any woman on this board, but to dwell on the fact that i never got to experience that would destroy me....i hope beyond hope that those of you who are having trouble accepting you surgical births will someday be able to be in a place in your heart that you can be proud that you gave birth to your babies in just as beautiful a way as those with vaginal births.







the birth of our babies thru c-sections (emergency or scheduled) is just as beautiful, and you know why? because at the end of it all our gift was just as beautiful...our prescious, healthy, strong babies!!! and please don't let anyone tell you different!! we are all beautiful, empowered mamas....please don't let your birth process diminish that in you!

my c-section history started with ds1...double footling breach and 7 weeks preemie...severe pre-eclampsia...dr said i was done being pregnant....they tried an external version...wouldn't reccomend that to anyone...didn't work, hence section #1...ds1, 7wks early, 4lbs 8oz.

section #2....attempted vbac (induced)...great labor...was walking around at a 10 with nor urge to push whatsoever...that boy was huge!! 10lb 7oz...NOT coming outta this bod!! LOL! when i would push the only thing decending was his scalp...hence section #2.

section #3....scheduled....i was able to watch him be born....i HIGHLY reccomend this for any mamas that know they will be having a scheduled section. helps you feel more involved...ds#3...10lbs 3oz.

section #4...scheduled...again was able to watch...and what made this even more fun was we were blessed with a baby girl!! seeing that she was a girl rather than them just telling me was so awesome!! dd...9lbs 13oz.

where these huge babies came from, i have no idea...daddy was a big baby, 9lbs 5oz, but even dd was bigger than him!!









thanks for letting me add my feelings about c-sections and if what i had to say offended you, i appologize...totally not my intention.....


----------



## Leilalu

welcome!


----------



## schwieb

Hi. I'm new to the boards after doing a search for Caesarean help on google and one of the listings to pop up were these boards. My name is Amber. I'm married to Jason and our DS Payton was born via c-section 9 days past his EDD. At 41 weeks I had an stress test and then an u/s which showed that his fluid was low and he was big (they approximated about 9lbs). Under my OBs recommendation, I was told to head to the hospital to be induced the following evening. I had not done any research on inductions or c-sections, thinking that I'd follow what my mom and grandmother and every other female relative I've ever known had done before- just have a baby. I was enjoying the pregnancy- even going past due (minus the everyday calls/e-mails about- hey- aren't you supposed to have your baby by now?) and didn't feel the want/desire/need to have it over like a lot of women I know who go past their due date (or even just get close to it). I was merely following doctors recommendations like a good patient. I was 2 cm when the induction started- cervadil and IV started and constant monitoring and lying flat on my back. The next morning the cervadil was removed and the pitocin was started. After 2 hours on that drug, the doc came in and broke my water and it was not water, but heavy merconium. I was allowed to labor for another 2 hours when I was checked again and found I had dilated to 3 cm. The pitocin was doing the trick and I was having regular strong contractions about every minute. My DH prodded me to get a drug to take the edge off. I didn't want an epidural, but I did get one in my IV. The doc also decided then to put an internal monitor to more closely monitor the baby. So then again, no movement allowed by me, so I was still flat on my back. After 2 more hours I was checked again and I had not progressed. That's when the talk of a section started floating. I said no and labored for another hour. Then DS's heart rate started dipping every now and then, and the doc came back in after about half an hour and pushed the section on me again. He said that as hard and fast as the contractions were coming, I should be pushing. So after some heavy debate and lots of tears between hubby and my best friend who was there with us and I, I consented to the surgery. DS was born an hour later. And BTW- he was NOT the big baby the u/s predicted. He was born 7lbs 15 oz. 19 1/2 inches long.

His birth and my labor story is full of what-ifs- what if I had not consented to be induced? Would labor had started on it's own? Was the merconium caused by the myriad of drugs? What if I had been able to move around? Would I have progressed? If I had just had the epidural would labor have progressed? Did I stall because I was fighting the strong pitocin-augmented labor pains? Was I just not breathing well enough? After DS was born, I told DH that with the next child (we want 4 total- God willing) I wanted to try for a VBAC and at my 6 week follow-up apt after DAS was born, I was told that I could try, but that all the doctors in the practice might not be as receptive to the idea (namely the doc that was on call and performed my son's "birth")

I am now pregnant with baby #2, due in mid March. I found a new OB this go-round. One with 3 women and a midwife. I thought that would help in my battle for a VBAC. Well, after the first apt at 8 weeks, I have learned otherwise. The new OB is not even going to give me a chance at the VBAC I wanted. She told me within 10 minutes of meeting her that knowing my history of not going into labor on my own prior to 41 1/2 weeks and the merconium issue, that my chances of a sucessful VBAC were not good and that she'd just schedule a ERCS at 39 weeks. So, it looks like that'll be my fate, though I still want to try to fight for that perfect wedding as I've read it referred to here. We'll just have to wait and see where this road leads I guess. I've also read it here that I'm not just willing to jump up on the OR table and get my baby cut out of me.

So after all that, I guess I halfway belong here. I do believe that my section with my DS was necessary. For his health for sure. If things do turn sour with this baby and the delivery, then it will only take me one push of the section just to ensure their safety. Yes, a VBAC would be ideal, but I do also realize that I'd rather see my children healthy and happy then get worked up on how they make their entrance into the world.


----------



## Debstmomy

Does anyone have a good birth plan for a planned c-sec? Just curious. Thanks.


----------



## coloradoalice

There is a ceserean information sticky in Birth and Beyond, and I think it has birth plan stuff on it! My birth plan was actually just newborn care for the ceserean section. I also has a few specifics about my arms being free, getting to hold the baby, having the baby with me at all times, even in the operating room and recovery. Pretty basic stuff. It was all honored to a T as well, I was really glad!


----------



## Silvercrest79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *egoldber*
Just wanted to introduce myself here. I have had 2 cesareans and am planning my third for November.

My first C-section my water broke at 37 weeks. My DD was not engaged in my pelvis at all and my cervix was totally unripe. The OB attempted induction which failed. I never effaced or dilated at all. The hospital and OB had a 24 hours with ruptured membrane policy = C-section, so thats what we did. At the C-section, the OB said that DD was asynclitic, so that certainly didn't help, but I think the biggest factor was the (unexplained) early membrane rupture.

With my second DD I was determined to VBAC and have a natural child birth, but I wanted the "safety" of a hospital birth. I switched OBs three times to find a truly supportive one. I went into spontaneous labor exactly on my due date and labored at home with my doulas until I went to the hospital at 5 cm dilated. I labored for an hour at the hospital and was then complete and started pushing. During the routine montoring, DD's heart rate dropped into the 60s and stayed there. I was rushed for an emergency C-section and she was born 15 minutes later. But it was too late. I had had a uterine rupture and placental abruption, and DD had irreversible, severe hypoxic brain injury. She died 9 days later.

I am now pregnant again. I have yet another OB (although I do still love my last one) and am also seeing a high risk specialist. Barring any further complications, I will be having a planned C-section at 37 weeks, after an amnio at 36 1/2 weeks to check for lung maturity.

I'll never have a vaginal birth, and at this point I couldn't care less. All I want is a live baby in my arms again.
















Just read your post and looked at Leah. What a beautiful baby.







I'm so sorry you also experienced a UR causing your daughter's HIE. I can't help but feel she was spared a very painful life. Most HIE cases have devastating long term effects (well as long as the child lives which usually isn't very long).







My heart aches for you.


----------



## Meeshi Mama

I'm joing this tribe after having my second and last section just over two weeks ago. My failed VBAC story is in the Birth Stories forum, but I actually feel some peace about the last section and reasons why my cervix never dialtes past 2cm. I am thankful to have my healthy girls and not *too* bitter about the scar or procedure.

For those that know me as Miss Natural Mama, the fact that I have never, will never have a natural birth must seem like a huge disappointment. While I don't see it as my ideal, I am also just so thankful we didn't lose our Luna Blue during my attempted HBAC and that the hospital was there for me when we really needed them.

EYA~ In case it seems confusing, my oldest girlie is not my bio-daughter.


----------



## Peppermint

Just found this thread, haven't read yet, but wanted to sub. I am Patty, have had 3 c-sections and will be having my 4th in April.....


----------



## Jessy1019

Subbing too.

My daughter was born by c-section after 20 hours of labor and three hours pushing. She just wasn't moving.

When my son came along, I was willing to have another c-section (I recovered very quickly and didn't feel terrible about my first experience) but I was entirely opposed to scheduling. Fortunately, I stood my ground and so got to experience labor again and know that he was being born on his own timetable, not the doctor's. It was actually a very positive experience . . . I regret not being able to birth naturally, but I recovered quickly again and had him with me save for a few minutes after birth when I was wheeled into recovery (but they brought him to me there, and he was nursing within the first 30 minutes or so).

I wish things had been different, but I am thankful that my c-section experiences were nothing like the horror stories I've heard and believe to be more the norm.


----------



## Jessy1019

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coloradoalice*
There is a ceserean information sticky in Birth and Beyond, and I think it has birth plan stuff on it! My birth plan was actually just newborn care for the ceserean section. I also has a few specifics about my arms being free, getting to hold the baby, having the baby with me at all times, even in the operating room and recovery. Pretty basic stuff. It was all honored to a T as well, I was really glad!

Me too. My plans were taken very seriously with my 2nd birth, and I was very pleased with the whole experience.

Sadly, my friend who birthed at the same hospital just last week had a terrible experience and now I would be hesitant to recommend them to anyone.


----------



## ToothFairy

I am just loving this thread. It helps give me an even more positive outlook on my upcoming 3rd CS.

I have a question though about those of you who choose to have the curtain lowered for your births....
This seems like a really cool possibility that I have never considered before now....so I have to ask, is it scary being able to see everything, or can you just pretty much see baby coming out and forget about everything else going on? I feel like a pretty strong person and think that I would like to ask for my curtain to be lowered this time, but I'm worried that things might make me a little woozy. I'm not really the woozy type, but you never know until you're there sometimes. Any input?
Thanks so much!! And thanks for asking about planned CS birth plans, those threads mentioned really help too!!


----------



## marieandchris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *egoldber*
Just wanted to introduce myself here. I have had 2 cesareans and am planning my third for November.

My first C-section my water broke at 37 weeks. My DD was not engaged in my pelvis at all and my cervix was totally unripe. The OB attempted induction which failed. I never effaced or dilated at all. The hospital and OB had a 24 hours with ruptured membrane policy = C-section, so thats what we did. At the C-section, the OB said that DD was asynclitic, so that certainly didn't help, but I think the biggest factor was the (unexplained) early membrane rupture.

With my second DD I was determined to VBAC and have a natural child birth, but I wanted the "safety" of a hospital birth. I switched OBs three times to find a truly supportive one. I went into spontaneous labor exactly on my due date and labored at home with my doulas until I went to the hospital at 5 cm dilated. I labored for an hour at the hospital and was then complete and started pushing. During the routine montoring, DD's heart rate dropped into the 60s and stayed there. I was rushed for an emergency C-section and she was born 15 minutes later. But it was too late. I had had a uterine rupture and placental abruption, and DD had irreversible, severe hypoxic brain injury. She died 9 days later.

I am now pregnant again. I have yet another OB (although I do still love my last one) and am also seeing a high risk specialist. Barring any further complications, I will be having a planned C-section at 37 weeks, after an amnio at 36 1/2 weeks to check for lung maturity.

I'll never have a vaginal birth, and at this point I couldn't care less. All I want is a live baby in my arms again.

I too looked at your pictures of your sweet little angel. My heart goes out to your whole family and to you, and I hope you will post again when you have your new baby in your arms.

Marie


----------



## RosesArePurple

Wow! Great tribe idea.

I may fit here. DS1 was C-section due to "fetal distress". At 41 weeks I went in for a NST. He was deceling on contractions that I couldn't even feel. I was 1 cm. I was sent to the hospital for a stress test.

They actually tried another NST and the L&D nurse looked at the monitor and told me I was in for a c-section. My OB was very much into trying to get labor going, tried pitocin after putting in an epidural. My son never dropped and engaged after a few hours. So off we went to the OR. My OB at the time said it's possible he didn't drop because of pelvis size. I don't know that I believe that, though.

I thought I was fine with this, I figured it was called for as he wound up in NICU for various reasons. I had a very easy pregnancy.

I'm now three weeks away from my due date for DS2. This pregnancy had been fine too until I was tested for GD. Then I saw my "allowed overage" to be 41 weeks before induction. What makes it bad, is the OB my midwives sent me to see, says that since I've had a c-section, she doesn't want to induce because of the increased risk of uterine rupture and because I'm 4'7" she doesn't feel I could birth a "large" baby. After my U/S (week 36) to check for size and fluid levels, she informed me that at the estimated fetal size of 7.5 pounds (ds1 was 6 lbs 11oz at 41 weeks) she wants me to schedule a C/S at 39 weeks if I don't go naturally before 38 weeks, because even though she would never say I can't birth a baby, if the baby gets much bigger my odds are slim.

So I'm in a quandary of what to do. I'm *not* looking for advice here as that's not the point of this tribe. I'll post in the birth forum for that kind of thing. I'm just being wordy while I work through things in my head.

Here's the thing, I thought I was ok with the C/S I had, but on talking with my midwives about all this, I started to cry. She told me I needed to look into what is bothering me about the first one. Since I thought I was ok with it up until now, I'm conflicted. Part of me thinks it might have been necessary, part of me thinks if I never have a vaginal birth, I'll be ok. Another part of me says that's not true. I'll feel like I missed out on a potentially empowering event.

I guess that's all. Like I said I may fit in here. I obviously have issues with my first C/S and in a month, I'll know if all my pregnancies end in C/S. My husband and I are stopping with this one. That decision was made before we even got married!


----------



## Silvercrest79

Welcome to those who've posted lately. I haven't been on in a while.


----------



## mightymoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RosesArePurple*
Here's the thing, I thought I was ok with the C/S I had, but on talking with my midwives about all this, I started to cry. She told me I needed to look into what is bothering me about the first one. Since I thought I was ok with it up until now, I'm conflicted. Part of me thinks it might have been necessary, part of me thinks if I never have a vaginal birth, I'll be ok. Another part of me says that's not true. I'll feel like I missed out on a potentially empowering event.

I guess that's all. Like I said I may fit in here. I obviously have issues with my first C/S and in a month, I'll know if all my pregnancies end in C/S. My husband and I are stopping with this one. That decision was made before we even got married!

I found my VBAC attempt to be very emotionally overwhelming. Unlike the first time around and the c/s, where I felt I knew what the 'best' course of action in any event was, and it unfortunately led to the c/s, I saw that it was necessary and could not have been prevented with the knowledge we had at any point. But with the VBAC, it was a constant battle to be sure I was pushing for the right thing. I was so much more stressed over it than I was over the outcome of my previous birth somehow - I thought I had come to terms with the c/s too until I got near to my VBAC, then I was a wreck.


----------



## coloradoalice

: Bumpity Bump!!

I figure there are probably some more out there!


----------



## Peppermint

I have a couple of questions that are c-section related.

For my history, I have had 3 c-sections, and with the last one I had a window.

Now, I am pregnant and due in April. I am Rh- and DH is Rh+, in the past, I always got the rhogam during pregnancy and never questioned it. Now, I have read a lot more about vaccines, and am far less comfortable with them. I find TONS of information on these forums about how the rhogam during pregnancy is not needed, unless there is some trauma which would have blood mixing. People always say "if you have an intervention-free natural birth, there is no reason for the rhogam during pregnancy", well, I am not having an intervention-free natural birth, and if I get another window, there could be some blood mixing. So- I don't know what to think/do. Is anyone else here a person with the Rh issue?

Also- I am planning to refuse the Vit K for the newborn, unless there is a problem with him/her at birth. I have read on here about the mom taking extra Vit K during the last few weeks of pregnancy, so the baby will be born with higher levels, or the milk will be more rich in Vit K, etc. But- I don't know if that is smart when having a c-section. I mean, sure extra clotting power sounds good with surgery, but- then again, I have normal clotting, and what if it were to make me clot too much?

I wish I could ask all of these questions on the regular forums, but I can't spend a ton of time defending my c-sections, BTDT here quite a few times.

I feel like because I am *choosing* a repeat c-section, I don't get to make choices for the baby that are "natural". I just want what is best for the little Bean....


----------



## rmzbm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peppermint* 
I wish I could ask all of these questions on the regular forums, but I can't spend a ton of time defending my c-sections, BTDT here quite a few times.

I feel like because I am *choosing* a repeat c-section, I don't get to make choices for the baby that are "natural". I just want what is best for the little Bean....

I understand.







Those forums aren't very friendly.









I refused the Vit. K - no biggie...of COURSE you can make "natural" choices for your babe! Why not?


----------



## RosesArePurple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peppermint* 
I have a couple of questions that are c-section related.

People always say "if you have an intervention-free natural birth, there is no reason for the rhogam during pregnancy", well, I am not having an intervention-free natural birth, and if I get another window, there could be some blood mixing. So- I don't know what to think/do. Is anyone else here a person with the Rh issue?

Also- I am planning to refuse the Vit K for the newborn, unless there is a problem with him/her at birth.

I feel like because I am *choosing* a repeat c-section, I don't get to make choices for the baby that are "natural". I just want what is best for the little Bean....

I don't have a big issue with rhogam so I'm not going to be much help. I'm Rh- but my husband is Rh- too so I had to do a little prodding with my first pregnancy to avoid it including my husband going to the red cross to donate blood to get a replacement donor's card (he'd lost his)







to PROVE he was Rh-, this time was easy since I went to a midwifery practice. They actually took me at my word. I *think* I've read that you can refuse it during pregnancy and take it after the baby is born if the baby is Rh+ and you get the shot within 72 hours. Then baby isn't exposed to the mercury. Also, I think I've read that you can find mercury-free rhogam but how hard that is, I don't know.... Try a google search?

As far as the vit K, Well, we actually did decide to do it. Specifically because a c-section was likely (OK. Now it's on for Wednesday!) and I just wanted the extra insurance, mainly if I labored then had an emergency c-section, etc and he needed it. I do have to admit I never looked into the idea of boosting my vit-K levels. It's probably too late for me now.

We are skipping the eye ointment because that's just ridiculous in general and super ridiculous for a c-section.

I do understand how you feel about not being able to make natural choices for your baby because of the c-section, but there's so much more to be natural about after the birth, ya know? There's breastfeeding on demand, no-vax, organic foods, co-sleeping, babywearing, on and on.


----------



## Leilalu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RosesArePurple* 
I don't have a big issue with rhogam so I'm not going to be much help. I'm Rh- but my husband is Rh- too so I had to do a little prodding with my first pregnancy to avoid it including my husband going to the red cross to donate blood to get a replacement donor's card (he'd lost his)







to PROVE he was Rh-, this time was easy since I went to a midwifery practice. They actually took me at my word. I *think* I've read that you can refuse it during pregnancy and take it after the baby is born if the baby is Rh+ and you get the shot within 72 hours. Then baby isn't exposed to the mercury. Also, I think I've read that you can find mercury-free rhogam but how hard that is, I don't know.... Try a google search?

As far as the vit K, Well, we actually did decide to do it. Specifically because a c-section was likely (OK. Now it's on for Wednesday!) and I just wanted the extra insurance, mainly if I labored then had an emergency c-section, etc and he needed it. I do have to admit I never looked into the idea of boosting my vit-K levels. It's probably too late for me now.

We are skipping the eye ointment because that's just ridiculous in general and super ridiculous for a c-section.

I do understand how you feel about not being able to make natural choices for your baby because of the c-section, but there's so much more to be natural about after the birth, ya know? There's breastfeeding on demand, no-vax, organic foods, co-sleeping, babywearing, on and on.


We actually had the eye treatment after ds and dd were born via section. My midwife thought it was important becasue of GBS.

Haven't been around here in a while. Been "getting over" stuff.

We are currently still trying for number three now though. We'll see what happens! My thinking is, if I have to have another c-section, maybe I can get that tuck







You think I am joking!








Ok, that was only half serious.lol I also just want to be DONE for now, having children. I want to focus on raising them


----------



## StrongSingleMama

DD was born at 28 weeks via emergency c-section. I still feel sad when I think that I missed out on my whole third tri and the birthing experience. When she was in the NICU I had to walk by all the mama's that were in labor walking around in robes and it made me feel so sad. My daughter's birth was scary and not at all the way I pictured it would be. I had to lay in my room (I was really sick from pre-e) and hear all the new mama's with their babies and friends celebrating. My little one was 7 floors below me in the NICU and I felt so empty and alone pumping in my room and crying for my 2lb baby. Even thinking about it now is tough and DD is 19 months and totally healthy.]

I am preggo with #2 and am going for a planned c-sec. With my history my Dr. doesn't want me to try for a vbac.


----------



## rmzbm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paxton25* 
DD was born at 28 weeks via emergency c-section. I still feel sad when I think that I missed out on my whole third tri and the birthing experience. When she was in the NICU I had to walk by all the mama's that were in labor walking around in robes and it made me feel so sad. My daughter's birth was scary and not at all the way I pictured it would be. I had to lay in my room (I was really sick from pre-e) and hear all the new mama's with their babies and friends celebrating. My little one was 7 floors below me in the NICU and I felt so empty and alone pumping in my room and crying for my 2lb baby. Even thinking about it now is tough and DD is 19 months and totally healthy.]


----------



## Leilalu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paxton25* 
DD was born at 28 weeks via emergency c-section. I still feel sad when I think that I missed out on my whole third tri and the birthing experience. When she was in the NICU I had to walk by all the mama's that were in labor walking around in robes and it made me feel so sad. My daughter's birth was scary and not at all the way I pictured it would be. I had to lay in my room (I was really sick from pre-e) and hear all the new mama's with their babies and friends celebrating. My little one was 7 floors below me in the NICU and I felt so empty and alone pumping in my room and crying for my 2lb baby. Even thinking about it now is tough and DD is 19 months and totally healthy.]

I am preggo with #2 and am going for a planned c-sec. With my history my Dr. doesn't want me to try for a vbac.



















Hey, you gotta do what you gotta do









Maybe a c-section can make all the difference this time? Maybe you can have the bonding right after birth. I am sure it will work out!


----------



## RosesArePurple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paxton25* 
I am preggo with #2 and am going for a planned c-sec. With my history my Dr. doesn't want me to try for a vbac.









My VBAC got killed because I wound up with Gestational Diabetes, then the Dr. became convinced this baby is too big for me to birth. He's still floating above my pelvis, very high. They like to induce women with GD by 40 weeks, but she doesn't like to induce women who have had a prior c-section and frankly, I'm not thrilled with the idea of induction because I feel it just leads to interventions to interventions to a c-section anyway.

So, it looks like a c-section for me this Wednesday. I haven't felt any signs of impending labor.

Like you, my first son was in NICU right after birth for different reasons. Here's hoping our second c-sections give us healthy babies that get to room in with us during our recovery!


----------



## coloradoalice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RosesArePurple* 
My VBAC got killed because I wound up with Gestational Diabetes, then the Dr. became convinced this baby is too big for me to birth. He's still floating above my pelvis, very high. They like to induce women with GD by 40 weeks, but she doesn't like to induce women who have had a prior c-section and frankly, I'm not thrilled with the idea of induction because I feel it just leads to interventions to interventions to a c-section anyway.

So, it looks like a c-section for me this Wednesday. I haven't felt any signs of impending labor.

Like you, my first son was in NICU right after birth for different reasons. Here's hoping our second c-sections give us healthy babies that get to room in with us during our recovery!

Oh, I am sending you both wishes of babies that room in. My Gracie was in the NICU and it was so hard and so sad. Luckily it was only a 6 day stay, it could have been much worse. I am happy to tell you though that Ian roomed in and it was pure heaven!! That baby hardly ever left my arms our entire stay which was just about 48 hours. I nursed him in recovery and he slept in my arms or James arms the whole time. I was just so happy to have him healthy and rooming in, it made my perspective on the whole c-section so much more positive than the first time.

Also, FWIW, I am Rh- and skipped the pregnancy dose of rhogam. Didn't need it the first pregnancy because Gracie is also -. I got the post-birth dose with Ian because he is +. Luckily my OB didn't give me any grief about it. We also skipped the eye ointment and we refused the vitamin k shot and did oral vitamin K which I purchased online and administered myself.

Good luck!!


----------



## RosesArePurple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coloradoalice* 
Oh, I am sending you both wishes of babies that room in.

I am happy to tell you though that Ian roomed in and it was pure heaven!!
Good luck!!

Considering that we plan on naming this baby Ian, your post sounds even more wonderful!!!!!!!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## coloradoalice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RosesArePurple* 
Considering that we plan on naming this baby Ian, your post sounds even more wonderful!!!!!!!!

Thanks!!!

How sweet! Glad I could help you visualize a happy recovery!!


----------



## intorainbowz

NAK tons o spelling errors, sorry.

I'm not pregnant yet... but I already know I'll have a c/z. After the problems with DD and known uterine issues, I'm at a very high risk of rupture. I have had a c/s and another uterine surgery, as well as birth defects in my uterus.

A good friend of mine goes in for her schedueled repeart c/s tomorrow. She had an emergency c/s with #1 (abruption), her second baby died from a placental band around his head, and this is her third. She wanted a VBAC, but her doc kinda pushed it. She spent hours in my office talking with me about vbac. She was a lot like me, because of all the problems with her prior pregnancies, having a c/s just seems "safer" and more controled, if you KWIM. I'm her nursing mentor... Since I'm doing it, she feels she can too.







I've already got her all "Pumped" up for pumping when she comes back.

I did not want the eye drops, but my OB said that since dd was preemie, and her eyes were so sensitive to an infection, it was not worth the risk. We agreed with that. She said that if dd was not preemie, she would have agreed there was no need.

I too hated seeing the moms walking the halls while I was there. I saw plenty of them when I was there for my loads of NSTs. I made them keep my door closed because by that point, I already knew we were headed to a c/s, and the question was how long could we keep DD in. I swear there was a mom pushing every single time I walked by the room by the hall which lead to the NICU. It seemed they never kept that door closed either.

I'm rh+ as is DH, so I don't know anything about that. Sorry.

BTW, I honestly don't think that people who have not had a c/s have any right to judge those of us who have. My next births will likely be labled ERCS, but I feel I am making the wisest and safest choices for myself and future babies, as well as DH and DD.

I'm also sending out avoid the NICU wishes!!!!


----------



## Drummer's Wife

Hi mama's I'm here again. I think I posted on the first page before I found out I was expecting again. Well now I'm back because it seems like no one here (denver) will let me vba3c so a cesarean it will be. I really feel sad about it, like some kind of loss. I know this tribe was started for c-section only mama's but honestly when I first posted I thought, hey just maaaaybe my next one will be vaginal. Now that I'm 13 weeks I guess I will have to come to terms with yet another c-section. The only alternative I guess would be to UC and I'm not sure that I or DH are comfy with that, after 3 c's and never giving birth vaginally before. I did talk to a few homebirth midwives but and they all were ok with vbac until I mentioned it would be a vba3c.







We really can't afford to pay out of pocket anyways.

So now my plan is to find the very best OB, very best hospital and make the most out of my 4th c-section.


----------



## Peppermint

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coloradoalice* 
Also, FWIW, I am Rh- and skipped the pregnancy dose of rhogam. Didn't need it the first pregnancy because Gracie is also -. I got the post-birth dose with Ian because he is +. Luckily my OB didn't give me any grief about it. We also skipped the eye ointment and we refused the vitamin k shot and did oral vitamin K which I purchased online and administered myself.

Thank you, and thanks to the others that discussed these concerns with me. The reason I feel like I can't make "natural" choices for the baby is basically b/c it's a hospital birth in NY. I have heard horror stories here (at MDC) about people in NY having their babies taken by CPS long enough to administer the things I want to avoid, and then returned to them, if I could birth at home with a midwife, I wouldn't have to worry about that, ykwim?

The oral Vit K is something I plan to order and have on hand too, hopefully they will not go after me about that.


----------



## RosesArePurple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peppermint* 
I have heard horror stories here (at MDC) about people in NY having their babies taken by CPS long enough to administer the things I want to avoid, and then returned to them,

That is despicable.









I'm so sorry you have to worry about such horrible things.


----------



## RosesArePurple

DS2 was born via c-section Sept 27. Ian was 20.5 inches long, 8 lbs 7 oz with a head circumference of 36.5 cm.

I'm 4'7", and with that head circ, my OB felt a bit vindicated in her view that I was too small for the baby. He never engaged and she said, my cervix was still long and closed. (Also, I had gestational diabetes which increased my pregnancy risk. ha!)

She told me I had a lot of amniotic fluid and that coupled with my "large for me" baby, caused my uterus at the bottom to thin out. Because of the thinned uterus (and now having two C/S), any future babies would have to be sectioned. This is ok as we are done. Not because of this, we had decided before we even got married we wanted two.

Ian was ever so slightly jaundiced for one day, and became a sleepy baby. My milk came in a day late, you guys probably know the C/S drill.... Ian dropped more than 10% but we managed to get discharged and my midwife has been dropping by to check him out. We spent all day Sat and night pumping leftover milk and feeding it as supplement at the next feeding. He gained 3oz and I may have pumped a total of 3/4 oz all day so we figured he was getting enough without pumping.

I'm still a bit uncomfortable but I'm healing.

(Gotta love one hand typing!!)


----------



## medeanj

A c-section mama here. I was planning on NC with my twins until DD, who was Baby A went breach on me. Despite all the Webster, frozen peas and standing on my head underwater for 20-30 seconds a pop to get the little one to flip. As it turned out her legs were caught in my pelvis and couldn't turn around.

I chose the hospital for their bright airy rooms, but it turned out that the c-section room was dark, near windowless as it has tons of construction scaffolding blocking the view...and I was stuck there for the whole weekend, even though I was the only patient in the ward (very tiny hospital) and they were certainly able to move me. This was my only chance to have children and it did not go as I had really hoped and frankly I still feel like a statistic.

But one thing I do not regret is the fact that the midwives did my entire pre-natal care and I really believe it made all the difference in my making it to 38w1d.

So when I meet an expectant mother of twins, I ALWAYS recommend them to see a midwife for care rather than an OB; regardless of whether they are aiming for natural childbirth or not. A good competant CNM will know when to say, "I have to stop here and refer you to a doctor."


----------



## intorainbowz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peppermint* 
I have a couple of questions that are c-section related.
I wish I could ask all of these questions on the regular forums, but I can't spend a ton of time defending my c-sections, BTDT here quite a few times.

I feel like because I am *choosing* a repeat c-section, I don't get to make choices for the baby that are "natural". I just want what is best for the little Bean....









:

I just made the _mistake_ of wandering around the net and finding a place where home births etc were the topic of discussion. It was a specific discussion which prompted these emotions.

I wanna go into labor. I wanna push. I don't want to be judged because my baby was born through my abdomen, not my vagina. I had a medically necessary c/s and I still feel that I am, at least emotionally, defending this. I know that had I not had a c/s DD would not have been alive. Had I done UP, there is no chance in hell DD would be alive. I would never do UP, and would likely never do a home birth, but those choices are gone from me forever. There is no way I could in good concience have a "low tech" pregnancy. I will likely be high risk as the growth problems can happen at any time in the pregnancy. I would be terrified that without regular u/s we would miss IUGR in my next pregnancy.

I guess I'm sad for what will not be. Hopefully, my next pregnancy will be easy, followed by a ERCS - at least on paper. I know that due to uterine malformations, two uterine surgeries, etc, I am at a high risk for rupture, and do not feel the need to "prove" anything, not when I knowingly risk my daughter being without a mother. My next c/s will and won't be elective, due to the risks, but I feel I will have to defend this even more, than I feel I need to defend my first c/s.

Another poster on another board said that having a c/s you miss the best part of having a baby - the having of the baby. Am I less of a momma because I never felt a contraction? Or does the 2 months spent on bed rest compensate for that? How about the 48 days in the NICU, being told when and how I can hold DD, how I can mother her? Am I less of a momma because I won't push out baby number 2? If I have a baby number 2? I DESPARATELY want another baby, but am terrified of going through this again.

And what IF I chose a primary c/s? Does that make me a bad person?, a bad mommy? I would say no, it does not.

I don't think I am less a mommy because I did not labor. I feel I am her mommy. I was her mommy since before she was concieved, and by my religious beliefs, I will be her mommy for eternity. By the same token, my Bro and SIL are hoping to adopt, and I firmly believe that she will be a mommy just the same as I, even though she did not get pregnant at all.

Honestly, I don't have c/s issues like so many others do. My c/s was not forced on me, it was an educated decision made with the guidance of a OB whom I trust. I trusted her with mine and DD's lives, and she cared for us and helped me bring my baby to life in the only way possible, by c/s. I do not feel I was birth abused, frankly the abuse occured in the NICU, mostly by a fellow social worker. I feel how I was treated by her is part of why I am getting out of child welfare. (The fact I hate my supervisor helps that one too.) I will miss child welfare. I will miss the children. I just don't want to be as involved a social worker as before, as I'm terrified that I'll repeat what the







social worker did to me.

I too want what is best for my next bean, and I did what was best for this bean, the bean currently currled up on my bed.

Maybe this is my white flag in the mommy wars. Maybe I'm asserting that my birth is just as valid as anyone elses. Life came from my womb, a life for which we were terrified would never come because of infertility. You can be a mommy without giving birth, as through adoption.

So am I, other women who did not birth vaginally, and mommy's by adoption lesser mommies? No. I'm not attacking any one else's position I'm just stating mine.

I wanted to vaginally birth. My body was not made to do that. My uterus is deformed, and I am blessed it was able to contain my baby long enough to give life.

That's all I have to say now. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Debstmomy

Wendy, beautifully said! I agree...it does not matter if you baby comes out your hoo ha that makes you a mother, or a better mother, or less of a person. It is how you love your child & parent them that matters. (Oh how I could go on a tagent, but won't)

Just wanted to say your words are perfect.


----------



## jannyjo

I personally have given birth both ways. Am I a better mother or more of a mother to the child I was able to birth vaginally? H*LL NO. Am I less of a mother to the 3 children I have already given birth to by c section? NO again. Do I sometimes miss that when we conceive again I will not be able to give birth vaginally, but by cesarean again, yes. But I am just happy to know that I have 4 wonderful children no matter how they were birthed. Birthing is such a short part of a child's lifetime that it is a shame that we can be judged as a parent by how we birth them.







:


----------



## RosesArePurple

Wendy,

Well said!

I will say, at this last c-section, because I went into it cold and didn't panic like last time, I was able to really know when ds was pulled out. I cried like a very happy girl! Would I have had a similar emotional response vaginally? well, I'll never know. And I'll have to be ok with that. I'm sure I will.

I just try to remember there are lots of things I can't or won't ever get to do, and vaginal birth is just one of them.

Thanks for writing what you did.


----------



## coloradoalice

I know Wendy, and you articulated things very well.

I have decided that I refuse to have someone else invalidate my birth. I talk to my friends about it just as they talk about theirs. We all have regrets, we all have happy moments, and it's not up to anyone to decide what anothers experience means. I will not let anyone take that from me. I did my best, as we all do. If someone is threatened by that or is ignorant and can't understand that, it's their loss.

It's easy to be critical. But walk in my shoes, make my decisions, feel my pain. Blanket statements about how we miss out just won't fly for me. I go to birth and beyond occasionally, and I have spoken up about how calous some of the statements people make are. I have been flamed. But I don't care. My experience is just as good as the next persons. If they don't like it, they can shove it.


----------



## ToothFairy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coloradoalice* 
My experience is just as good as the next persons. If they don't like it, they can shove it.









:


----------



## *andiflipping*

subbing...


----------



## Silvercrest79




----------



## mamameg

Hey y'all. Went to a double shower yesterday for two women in my playgroup. Both of them are pg with their third baby and all of their children have been born vaginally. We got talking about births and I found myself getting really worked up about my birth experiences again.

That's the one thing I wish... that I could talk about my children's births and not get diarrhea of the mouth, waxing philosophical about all that could have been. I don't even see it happening, but all of a sudden I see the eyes glazing over, I sense the waning of attention, like I'm talking to myself because everyone has tuned out.


----------



## Mearaina

Hi ladies. I have a question for you all. My SIL is having her second C-section next month, her first son was born by emergency c-section 2 years ago. I was wondering if you had any good ideas for a gift for her for after the birth. I have never had a section and don't really know what might be helpful to her. I know after her last one she was in a great deal of pain for weeks. I want to surprise her with something nice. Any ideas? TIA


----------



## Hatteras Gal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Hi ladies. I have a question for you all. My SIL is having her second C-section next month, her first son was born by emergency c-section 2 years ago. I was wondering if you had any good ideas for a gift for her for after the birth. I have never had a section and don't really know what might be helpful to her. I know after her last one she was in a great deal of pain for weeks. I want to surprise her with something nice. Any ideas? TIA

I'm trying to think of what I would have wanted but my mind is drawing a blank! Meals that I didn't cook would have been nice. Someone to come and clean would have been nice. Although dh was home for 3 weeks, so I didn't have to do too much.

I will say that with my 2nd cs there was much less bleeding and pain. I was walking to yard sales when dd was 9 days old. Post partum bleeding was almost gone in 2 weeks. It was much easier the 2nd time around. I don't know if this is common however.


----------



## mamameg

Good question.

Depending on how much help she will have in the house after the birth, paying for a postpartum doula might be a nice gift. An extra set of hands that is there specifically to help (and has no expectation of visiting with mom and baby







) would be really useful. Folding laundry, heating up lunch, making sure mom's water glass is full, all that stuff that can just be so hard to do when recovering.

FWIW, my second c/s was a much easier recovery and I think it was because I didn't have any pit during my second labor. I've heard others say that a scheduled c usually has the easiest recovery, but of course, every woman and every birth is different.

But someone to help around the house (maybe she would prefer someone to clean rather than "help" her?) is always a help, even if you are having a decent recovery.


----------



## mightymoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Hi ladies. I have a question for you all. My SIL is having her second C-section next month, her first son was born by emergency c-section 2 years ago. I was wondering if you had any good ideas for a gift for her for after the birth. I have never had a section and don't really know what might be helpful to her. I know after her last one she was in a great deal of pain for weeks. I want to surprise her with something nice. Any ideas? TIA

I second the meals idea - anything that lets the family focus on the baby and recovery rather than the house or cooking, etc. We always had family staying with us to help and it made a big difference. With the second one, having someone come and occupy the older child for a few hours is great too. Often, even if Daddy is home, that means Daddy is taking care of the older sibling and Mommy has the baby, so mommy doesn't get a real chance for a break and daddy doesn't get as much of a chance to bond. Taking your niece or nephew out for a fun afternoon would give them a little more time for that.

In terms of physical things - well, I was laid up on the couch for a good week, so something to do during that time is nice, a movie, a book, her favorite tv show on DVD or a puzzle, etc. I watched a lot of tv, which in the middle of the day can get pretty boring. BTW, the second one was a much worse recovery for me, and it was planned. I'm not sure why - maybe because of the sibling factor - I got much less time to rest and recover with #2 than with the first, and maybe because the new baby wasn't as much of a distraction in terms of being such a new concept in our lives.


----------



## Mearaina

Thanks for the great ideas







. My SIL lives out of state, so I am thinking of maybe a gift card for a restaurent near them that delivers? I don't know her likes and dislikes that well, so I am not sure what books or things she would like. I hope this one is easier for her, her last experience was rough.

What about pampering mama type gifts? For instance, I always had a stash of perineum care type itemsat the ready for after the tear. Is there something that could help her incision? I really appreciate the thoughts.


----------



## Silvercrest79

I think it depends on what type of help she has. For example does she have family that will be coming to help clean and cook or bring meals by and how helpful her husband is.

A gift card for a meal or two or someone to come in and tidy up a bit would have been the most helpful for me.

My first was hell, it was after 30 some hours of labor and pit. The second was an absolute breeze. I was sore but it was NOTHING like the first (I barely labored with the second). Now the third...it was even worse than the first in fact it made the first not so bad afterall, I ruptured after about 24 hours of labor, need I say more?


----------



## mightymoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Thanks for the great ideas







. My SIL lives out of state, so I am thinking of maybe a gift card for a restaurent near them that delivers? I don't know her likes and dislikes that well, so I am not sure what books or things she would like. I hope this one is easier for her, her last experience was rough.

There is a service I've used before called 'Dinner Delivery' (www.ddplus.com) that basically delivers for restaurants that don't deliver. They will order the meal and pick it up and deliver it to you for a surcharge, but you just pay them. I don't know if they do gift certs, but that would be a great multipurpose gift - she can pick out which restaurant, etc. If they don't operate where she is there may be a similar service that does.


----------



## intorainbowz

Things I would have liked for a c/s pampering kit....
Lansinoh, Mederma scar cream, nice hand lotion and lip balm.

The delivered meals sound heavenly!

My c/s recovery was fairly easy. I think it is because I got up so much and moved around because I had to get up if I wanted to see DD.


----------



## ApplePieBaby

I was hoping I could join you all
While I have given birth vaginally, my last baby was a c-section, and it's looking like any more we decide to have will be also. And I really want one more.

I've read through all the posts, and basically I'm just looking for support, and not flames for chosing a repeat section over a VBAC.

My youngest, Elora, was born by emergency c-section at 25 weeks because she was transverse & I had pre-e. They did a classical incision on my uterus to get her out, since she was up so high, and eveything I've read says that VBACs are risky with this kind of incision, on the upper half of the uterus.

After spending almost 9 weeks in the NICU at her bedside, watching her grow & get healthy and hear the talk of bringing her home, Elora got a blood infection and it quickly overtook her little body & she passed away.

I just want a baby I can bring home. I am not willing to risk a rupture. I just want to hold and nurse one more baby.

I am scared to death of another c-section. But I am even more afraid of not having any more children.


----------



## intorainbowz

Jayme...

You are welcome here. No flames about repeat c/s here. You are correct, with your incision, you are at a high rupture rate. So am I, but for different reasons.

I had been wondering about how you are doing since Elora passed. You have been in my thoughts. I was so sad to hear about you losing Elora.

HUGS.


----------



## niki_73

Hi

I'm in the process of scheduling my 2nd c/s. My ds was an emergency due to FTP, and heart decels, he was wedged pretty good in my pelvis and was black and blue. With DS my water broke and i never experienced my own contractions, after several hours of nothing i was given pit and after 33 hours and with DS heart deceling and only being at 2cm a c/s was decided I had made it that far naturally with no pain drugs and was quite proud of myself because the pit was hell, I was given a spinal in the OR but as soon as the pit was turned off my contractions stopped, I don't think my body ever produced its own contractions.

This time i really wanted a VBAC even though i was skeptical because of a previous car accident causing hip and pelvis alignment problems but this was my intent, around 20 weeks i started passing out regularly and after multiple test it was decided that my heart couldn't handle labour. As it turns out the baby is transverse too, maybe because I'm so anxious that she is stress and won't turn.
Transverse is so uncomfortable, and i also have sever pain in my pelvis this time (SPD). I have the care of midwives, OB and cardiologist this time, I have complete trust in my OB to do the delivery which we will schedule early as i can't go into labour myself (too risky with my heart) the baby will then be delivered right around Christmas, I would like the 21st because i would be feeling better for Christmas morning. With Ds i went home about 24 hours after delivering, i felt pretty good except for the itching i got from the morphine given to me in the OR.

It is hard belonging to mdc and having a c/s I always feel like i have to defend my decisions, it is nice to see this tribe where i know i won't have too. It also makes me sad when others put down their doctors and say c/s are unnecessary, while i do believe alot are unnecessary i truly believe i am making the right decision for myself and baby.


----------



## coloradoalice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ApplePieBaby* 
I was hoping I could join you all
While I have given birth vaginally, my last baby was a c-section, and it's looking like any more we decide to have will be also. And I really want one more.

I've read through all the posts, and basically I'm just looking for support, and not flames for chosing a repeat section over a VBAC.

My youngest, Elora, was born by emergency c-section at 25 weeks because she was transverse & I had pre-e. They did a classical incision on my uterus to get her out, since she was up so high, and eveything I've read says that VBACs are risky with this kind of incision, on the upper half of the uterus.

After spending almost 9 weeks in the NICU at her bedside, watching her grow & get healthy and hear the talk of bringing her home, Elora got a blood infection and it quickly overtook her little body & she passed away.

I just want a baby I can bring home. I am not willing to risk a rupture. I just want to hold and nurse one more baby.

I am scared to death of another c-section. But I am even more afraid of not having any more children.

I am so sorry to hear Elora passed away. I saw one of your first posts after she was born on the c-section support thread in B&B.








~ Elora


----------



## mightymoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ApplePieBaby* 
I've read through all the posts, and basically I'm just looking for support, and not flames for chosing a repeat section over a VBAC.

I'm so sorry to hear about your little one. Of course you are welcome! VBAC with a classical incision is not recommended anyway.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *niki_73*
It is hard belonging to mdc and having a c/s I always feel like i have to defend my decisions, it is nice to see this tribe where i know i won't have too. It also makes me sad when others put down their doctors and say c/s are unnecessary, while i do believe alot are unnecessary i truly believe i am making the right decision for myself and baby.

Hi Niki, Welcome! It is hard being here, what I try to keep in mind is that the moms here are just trying to fight against a system that seems to want to make birth surgical. Honestly, I feel that as long as the mother went into things informed, understood the risks of both paths and was allowed to decide for herself, that decision is the right one for her and her family. I just hate to see uninformed moms pressured into something that isn't right for them.

The attempting a VBAC experience was such a nerve wracking one for me. I felt I knew VBAC was the 'right' choice from a natural birth perspective, but I had done everything 'right' from that perspective the first time and a c-section was still necessary, so I didn't have the faith that I had before. And I knew whatever I decided I would blame myself for any bad outcome. Deciding to plan the c-section at the end (at 42 weeks with no labor) was so hard for me, I couldn't even talk to my midwife, I had my husband call because I would have just been blubbering.

I don't know where I'm going with this except to say welcome and yes its hard, but this thread is about support, not questioning each other on our decisions.


----------



## ApplePieBaby

Thank you, Alice & MightyMoo


----------



## Silvercrest79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ApplePieBaby* 
I was hoping I could join you all
While I have given birth vaginally, my last baby was a c-section, and it's looking like any more we decide to have will be also. And I really want one more.

I've read through all the posts, and basically I'm just looking for support, and not flames for chosing a repeat section over a VBAC.

My youngest, Elora, was born by emergency c-section at 25 weeks because she was transverse & I had pre-e. They did a classical incision on my uterus to get her out, since she was up so high, and eveything I've read says that VBACs are risky with this kind of incision, on the upper half of the uterus.

After spending almost 9 weeks in the NICU at her bedside, watching her grow & get healthy and hear the talk of bringing her home, Elora got a blood infection and it quickly overtook her little body & she passed away.

I just want a baby I can bring home. I am not willing to risk a rupture. I just want to hold and nurse one more baby.

I am scared to death of another c-section. But I am even more afraid of not having any more children.
















I'm so sorry for your losses. Welcome to the thread. In your shoes I would be doing the same thing. No flaming is allowed on this thread because we are all here as we have no other choice in birthing.


----------



## coloradoalice

Bumping due to inquires in B&B!


----------



## coloradoalice

Bump again, sorry!


----------



## schwieb

Coming back to update. My baby now "half-baked" and I have switched to a different OB. But now I have developed PIH and it looks like if this gets worse, I will have no choice but to have a ERCS. I was hoping for a VBAC< but those dreams may be dashed.


----------



## jks06457

i am having all of mine via belly birth (heard that name on a post somewhere and liked it)

first-convergent pelvis/failure to decend after great labor/induction
second-elective, but regretted it until i read my records
third-elective due to finally seeing my records and finding out that my body does come with limits!

i was hoping to VBAC with my 3rd, but once i found out what convergent pelvis was and the narrow pelvis that are in my family, we opted for another c. my ob is wonderful about scheduling-she is letting me go until only 2 days before my due date!!!!! i told here that i didn't want to go before 39w and she is cool with that, she understands my reasoning. she is also helping me plan a great repeat-hopefully. we are putting together all that we didn't like previously and learning from it. this will also me my last, as i elected to have a tubal ligation done. i have a horrible past with birth control and dh and i are super fertile. i am sooooooooooo done at 3.

JUST BECAUSE YOUR CHILD CAME FROM YOUR BELLY DOESN'T MAKE YOU ANY LESS OF A MOTHER!!!


----------



## roslyn

I like the phrase 'belly birth' too. I do think there's a general negative attitude towards c-sections around here. I understand where it comes from, but some of us simply don't have a choice in the matter.

I miscarried my first child in 2002 due to very large fibroids. They weren't large before I got pregnant. I didn't know I had them. But the hormones made them grow like crazy and by the time I lost my child I had one that was the size of a grapefruit and five others that weren't much smaller. I had them removed later that year, and the surgeon told me a VBAM was out of the question. I would have to have a cs.

I had my first child in April 2004. Having come from a family of natural birthers it was a bit of a let down to be the first with a surgical birth. My doctor was fabulous and the hospital couldn't have been more accomodating, but still I wondered if a vaginal birth wasn't possible.

After doing some research I am now comfortable that my only option this time is another belly birth and I'm at peace with that. I do get tired of people asking if I'm 'too posh to push' or too ignorant to know about VBAC options. I know they mean well, but it is a bit wearing.


----------



## jks06457

i totally back you up mama!!! i studied the VBAC options and will be the first to help inform someone if it was a situation that is non repeating (like previous uterine surg, pelvic issues-those don't go away) i only had one person ask me if i was the too posh to push type and i pleasently told them that i pushed for an hour with my first. a VBAC is just not in the plan for us. oh, well. we can't all be perfect.


----------



## tracymom

Just saw the tribe; I'm farther out from both my c/s ('96 and '99) and I've worked through a lot of the grieving for the loss of the natural births I had wanted, but I wanted to post to show my support.

(((hugs))) to the mamas who have had losses. My heart goes out to you. I understand more now why my OB was white as a sheet when she came in after DS2's birth to tell me about the large dehiscence I had a few inches away from his arm. Had he stretched out the arm, he might very well have put it through.


----------



## intorainbowz

What is a dehiscence?

I'm at peace with my past c/s and with my future ones. I am glad that this was not a decision forced on me by an OB, or because my baby was breech. As I have posted before, I'm worried about avoiding the NICU next time, not a c/s. Since the fact I've now had 2 uterine surgeries does not change..... After the resection of the rather large uterine septum, the RE told me it was 50/50 that I would be able to labor. He said I would either labor and push, or fail to progress and have a c/s. My OB thinks that the septum might have been part of the reason that there were complications, and she gave me 50/50 odds of it happening again. (Gotta love those super odds.)

If you have PIH.... I think that makes it a medically necessary c/s. Not that it matters to me why anyone has a c/s.


----------



## Silvercrest79

A dehiscence is an opening in a scar. For example mine with my middle daughter was several inches wide, completely open, and had been there for a while as I had been experiencing pain for two months before I went into labor.

I felt the same pain after being in labor for 19 hours with my last daughter and the rupture happened about 5 hours after the pain started. Some people don't have any warning and don't feel any pain when they rupture. I felt mine







it is a good thing they were already in the proccess of knocking me out.


----------



## momz3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silvercrest79* 
A dehiscence is an opening in a scar. For example mine with my middle daughter was several inches wide, completely open, and had been there for a while as I had been experiencing pain for two months before I went into labor.

I felt the same pain after being in labor for 19 hours with my last daughter and the rupture happened about 5 hours after the pain started. Some people don't have any warning and don't feel any pain when they rupture. I felt mine







it is a good thing they were already in the proccess of knocking me out.









. I just lost my baby girl @ 39 weeks due to uterine rupture.

Shantell-Csection mommy


----------



## Silvercrest79

Oh I'm SO sorry!









If you can/don't mind/ready to could you share your story on here? I think it is important for people to read that it really does exist and it happens differently with every person.

Was this a VBA2C or had you had a prior vag delivery? If you don't want to post feel free to PM me.


----------



## Peppermint

I had a "window" with my last birth and my OB at the time said I should never have another child, my new OB said they actually see them in 10-15 % of repeat c-sections (and the high risk specialist he sent me to agreed), they both said this issue was completely seperate from ruptures which harm the mom and baby, as those aren't along the scar line. They told me that so long as I don't start contracting, my risks of any issues are very low. So- I am pregnant again.

I did feel the "window" happen. I felt the first tearing of it a month before I had my son, and the second time I felt it was 2 days before his birth. Both were extremely painful, and I told my old OB about the first one, and she blew it off as "round ligament pain". So- I never knew what it was until later. This time I know and if I feel that again, I will go immediately to the hospital. The other thing is that I always had lots of strong Braxton Hicks starting around 16 weeks, so- this time I am taking magnesium supplements in hopes to avoid that, and in turn avoid another window.

My point to this is - how does my plan sound to the mamas who ahve been through a rupture? The new Doctors seem so confident they don't even classify me as "high risk", they are just taking the precautions mentioned above, and we have an agreement to schedule a repeat between 38-39 weeks, earlier if the contractions aren't held off by the magnesium.

Enormous







to the mamas who lost babies to UR, and thank you for sharing your story. Just last night I laid there thinking about my crunchy IRL friends and the mamas here, and how I am sure many think I should VBAC, I start to doubt my plan, but- you make it clear, VBAC is simply not an option given my previous window.


----------



## Peppermint

Shantell and Alison, Just re-read your stories, and want to







and say thank you again for being willing to share them, I need to hear them.


----------



## jks06457

the window thing makes you wonder if it is due to poor surgical repair. i know that some obs close with single sutures-as mine said "why any one would do that is beyond me, it's like parachuting with out insurance". she closes like a plastic surgeon-doubleeverything. just read http://www.birthrires.org/oliverBS.html-can't wait to ask my ob about this.

shantell-i am deeply sorry about your loss. I guess God needed another angel.


----------



## Peppermint

I asked my OB during my last pregnancy (pre-window) how she felt about single vs. double and she gave the same answer I have heard many OBs say, "the evidence is not strong either way, I do what is best in each case". Of course, she told me after my surgery that she did close with a double and will always use that from now on, as my OB from my previous birth had used single and she was thinking that was why I had the window. My new OB says that " it all depends on the case, but- surely I will use double on *you*".

I wish they would all get their acts together on this one, I think double seems like an obvious better, but- what the heck do I know?


----------



## momz3

thanks everyone. My reason for c sections are an odd shaped pelvis...did go through 23 hrs of labor and that was pretty much the last resort.

Here is my story. I really don't like reposting what happened so I just dug it out of the archives. *Regards fetal death **Not meant to scare anyone**Read at your own discretion.*

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=456250

We are also ttc #4. I will be high risk and have to see a maternal fetal specialist and have an early delivery. I no longer see the physician who I trusted with my care and the care of my daughter.


----------



## minkajane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marieandchris* 
With DD, my uterine scar had thinned so badly that the OB had remove part of my uterus and do extensive repair. This OB was my back-up homebirth OB, and is very pro-homebirth. He told me that he felt my uterus would have ruptured quickly because of the thinning he saw.

Marie, I know this is kind of an old post, but I was wondering. Do you think the thinning of your uterus had anything to do with your DD's positioning? It seems like a breech position would put more pressure on the scar. Have any studies been done on positioning and uterine rupture?

ETA: Not trying to thread-crash here, I just found this particular case interesting because of the positioning. DS was a C-section for breech positioning when my water broke at 37 weeks. I do hope to have a HBAC for my next baby (whenever that may be), so I'm not really part of this tribe, but it is comforting to read the experiences of mamas who are at peace with their C-sections, when I'm not 100% at peace with mine.


----------



## niki_73

Shantell -









My little girl is transverse right now and i have been told that UR are very high if i end up going into labour with her. I have chosen to deliver early because of this and my heart can not handle contractions (I had the challenge test). UR has been my biggest fear with this pregnancy as my incision opened up about 2 weeks after DS birth and was gushing blood and I had to drive myself to the ER with my newborn baby (DH and my family met me there) I had to have it repaired and it always has felt weaker and tingle on that side.


----------



## niki_73

Yup I always feel like i'm less of a mom here because i had a c/s. this baby will be a c/s too, but i feel with all the complications of this pregancy i don't feel gulity about this one.


----------



## momz3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *niki_73* 
Yup I always feel like i'm less of a mom here because i had a c/s. this baby will be a c/s too, but i feel with all the complications of this pregancy i don't feel gulity about this one.


Thats one thing I don't feel. I know I'm a good mom and I'm doing what is best for my children. In my case, I still ruptured (without tempting a vbac) so theres always that risk. Once you have a cesarean there is always that risk whether you vbac or not. So don't feel guilty. You , me and all of us who have no choice are by no means less of moms than people who have homebirths or vaginal deliveries. My children are loved & taken care of.
When are you scheduled?When I get pregnant next time, I was told I will definately not go pass 37 weeks. They will schedule a cesarean for then, but leave it open to earlier while evaluating my scar in the last trimester.


----------



## Allie2

Hi all! I'd like to join. I have two girls. My first was an emerg c/s after 79 hours of labor and a failed forceps attempt that left me hemmoraging. I don't remember much beyond day 2. My second was a planned c/s. I have an oddly shaped pelvis that won't allow a baby to pass through the birth canal. I wish I'd known that before the first nightmare of a labor.









I used to feel like I missed out but after having years to think about it I realised that I'm lucky to have my children and lucky to be able to have more if I wish. I would have died in childbirth if I'd been born even 30 years earlier.

Glad to have found a tribe.


----------



## momz3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Allie2* 
Hi all! I'd like to join. I have two girls. My first was an emerg c/s after 79 hours of labor and a failed forceps attempt that left me hemmoraging. I don't remember much beyond day 2. My second was a planned c/s. I have an oddly shaped pelvis that won't allow a baby to pass through the birth canal. I wish I'd known that before the first nightmare of a labor.









I used to feel like I missed out but after having years to think about it I realised that I'm lucky to have my children and lucky to be able to have more if I wish. I would have died in childbirth if I'd been born even 30 years earlier.

Glad to have found a tribe.









Ditto!I can not have babies vaginally (without dying that is) either! Welcome to the tribe!


----------



## jannyjo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *niki_73* 
Yup I always feel like i'm less of a mom here because i had a c/s. this baby will be a c/s too, but i feel with all the complications of this pregancy i don't feel gulity about this one.

I felt that way for about a minute after DD1 was born. Then I realized that I was a better mother for listening to what was going on with my body and having the c/s. If I hadn't gone to the hospital and had the c/s then I wouldn't be here, and my 3 younger children wouldn't either, leaving my DS1 alone.


----------



## jks06457

i read the birth rites story on delivering you baby c/s-helping to guide out after insicion-great stuff. will talk w/ ob next week about it. we should start an odd shaped pelvis tribe!!!!i am in the same boat. as was my mom and gmom. this is why i posted on b+b about having a c/s board. there are something that mdc just seems to not get-like every person is diifferent. i choose to have 2 repeat c/s rather than risk the life of my child. i also circ-though for not the normal reasons, but i still co sleep, ebf, cd, bw, gd unschool etc... does that make any less crunchy-i think not.

LET ME SAY THIS TO ALL THE GREAT MAMAS HERE-JUST BECAUSE YOUR CHILD COMES FROM YOUR BELLY MAKES TO NO LESS OF A MOTHER!!!!!!! i will get off my soap box now.


----------



## RosesArePurple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minkajane* 
Marie, I know this is kind of an old post, but I was wondering. Do you think the thinning of your uterus had anything to do with your DD's positioning? It seems like a breech position would put more pressure on the scar. Have any studies been done on positioning and uterine rupture?

After my last C/S I was told that my uterous had thinned out, ds was head down. She said in my case it was probably due to his weight (8 lbs 6oz) and the large volume of amnionic fluid.
(i'm 4'7")


----------



## momz3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jks06457* 
i read the birth rites story on delivering you baby c/s-helping to guide out after insicion-great stuff. will talk w/ ob next week about it. we should start an odd shaped pelvis tribe!!!!i am in the same boat. as was my mom and gmom. this is why i posted on b+b about having a c/s board. there are something that mdc just seems to not get-like every person is diifferent. i choose to have 2 repeat c/s rather than risk the life of my child. i also circ-though for not the normal reasons, but i still co sleep, ebf, cd, bw, gd unschool etc... does that make any less crunchy-i think not.

LET ME SAY THIS TO ALL THE GREAT MAMAS HERE-JUST BECAUSE YOUR CHILD COMES FROM YOUR BELLY MAKES TO NO LESS OF A MOTHER!!!!!!! i will get off my soap box now.


----------



## niki_73

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momz3* 
Thats one thing I don't feel. I know I'm a good mom and I'm doing what is best for my children. In my case, I still ruptured (without tempting a vbac) so theres always that risk. Once you have a cesarean there is always that risk whether you vbac or not. So don't feel guilty. You , me and all of us who have no choice are by no means less of moms than people who have homebirths or vaginal deliveries. My children are loved & taken care of.
When are you scheduled?When I get pregnant next time, I was told I will definately not go pass 37 weeks. They will schedule a cesarean for then, but leave it open to earlier while evaluating my scar in the last trimester.

I'm scheduled for 37w ish probably 36.5, a couple days before christmas. The OB wanted to do it for the 23rd of December but i asked for the 21 because the 23 is DH's 30th birthday and i would like to know for sure that i will be home for christmas too. I did leave the hospital after 28 hours with DS but you never know what is going to happen when you are having surgery.

I am starting to feel better about my first c/s because i read the hospital report and it makes it very clear that there was no chance DS was coming out.


----------



## RosesArePurple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *niki_73* 
I am starting to feel better about my first c/s because i read the hospital report and it makes it very clear that there was no chance DS was coming out.

Forgive this stupid question, but how did you get your hospital report?


----------



## momz3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *niki_73* 
I'm scheduled for 37w ish probably 36.5, a couple days before christmas. The OB wanted to do it for the 23rd of December but i asked for the 21 because the 23 is DH's 30th birthday and i would like to know for sure that i will be home for christmas too. I did leave the hospital after 28 hours with DS but you never know what is going to happen when you are having surgery.

I am starting to feel better about my first c/s because i read the hospital report and it makes it very clear that there was no chance DS was coming out.

Yeah that sounds about right...have u been having BH?


----------



## niki_73

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RosesArePurple* 
Forgive this stupid question, but how did you get your hospital report?

I asked my midwives for it. As we are in Canada we are able to have copies of any of our medical reports. Just ask if you want your they have to give it to you.


----------



## Allie2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *niki_73* 
I asked my midwives for it. As we are in Canada we are able to have copies of any of our medical reports. Just ask if you want your they have to give it to you.


I have a copy of my whole freaking file from my pregnancy with my second dd.







I had kidney stones, low bp and a plancental tear and my doctor finally copied the whole thing for me since I had a huge battle with short term disability for coverage while I was on bedrest. We basically threw it at them. lol I got a check soon after.


----------



## minkajane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RosesArePurple* 
After my last C/S I was told that my uterous had thinned out, ds was head down. She said in my case it was probably due to his weight (8 lbs 6oz) and the large volume of amnionic fluid.
(i'm 4'7")

I know it happens in vertex babies too, I was just thinking that it may be more common in breech babes because of the unusual pressure.

ETA: I got the records for both myself and my son by calling the records department for my hospital. The surgical report was missing for some reason, but everything else was there. If you tell them it's for a new doctor, they might not charge you the copying fee.


----------



## Silvercrest79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peppermint* 
My point to this is - how does my plan sound to the mamas who ahve been through a rupture? The new Doctors seem so confident they don't even classify me as "high risk", they are just taking the precautions mentioned above, and we have an agreement to schedule a repeat between 38-39 weeks, earlier if the contractions aren't held off by the magnesium.

It really depends on the doctor. Mine would write high risk in my charts but he really didn't do anything extra special. I did see a perinatal doctor for two second level ultrasounds where in neither did they see a window. I was also over the dangerous cut off for being too thin on my lower uterine segment. With my Dr's consent we continued planning for a trial of labor in the hospital.

I hold neither my midwife nor my doctor to blame. Neither of them influenced my decision although they both blame themselves (which really breaks my heart). We made our plans on what we felt was right at the time on the research we had done.


----------



## Silvercrest79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jks06457* 
the window thing makes you wonder if it is due to poor surgical repair. i know that some obs close with single sutures-as mine said "why any one would do that is beyond me, it's like parachuting with out insurance". she closes like a plastic surgeon-doubleeverything. just read http://www.birthrires.org/oliverBS.html-can't wait to ask my ob about this.

shantell-i am deeply sorry about your loss. I guess God needed another angel.

In my case it was NOT due to poor surgical repair. The Dr who sewed me up after my dehisence did a two layer closure including one long continuous thread of long disolving suture material (6-9 month disolve time). She also took out all the adhesions that she could so everything was as clean as it could be to repair itself. My husband saw the window and watched her do the repair work. She did a very good job.

I had a window on a single layer closure and a rupture on a two layer. Personally I think two layers are safer. I agree with "why any one would do that is beyond me, it's like parachuting with out insurance". The fact that I ruptured on a two layer I feel is unique to me, and others who may not heal as well as most people do, or those with a history of really bad odds (like I always have had). I'm not supersitious but it wasn't the first one in a million thing to happen to me.


----------



## User101

Thread closed for moderator review. Thanks for your patience!
Annette


----------



## User101

OK, mamas, I am going to open this back up again.

We realize that it's important for you to have a safe place to discuss your feelings and experiences. However, please note that tribal threads may NOT be used to vent against other threads/forums. This is not only against the rules of Finding Your Tribe:
Posting in a tribe thread about a thread or posts elsewhere is against the rules.

Quote:

This is against the rules as it results in thread invasions and flaming between boards.

I know everyone would like to be able to talk freely among their own tribe but without having private tribe boards it is impossible and we can not open an endless number of private boards for such a purpose.

If you need to vent about a thread or issue in another forum please keep it to pm or email.
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=168763

but is against the User Agreement as well:

Quote:

You are expected to avoid the following when you post:
#7 Posting to discuss the statements or behavior of a member or members on the board, or to criticize another discussion on the boards. Such issues should be directed to the moderator or administrator privately and not made a subject of discussion in a thread.
If you have any questions at all, please feel free to PM me.

Thanks, and have a great weekend!
Annette


----------



## momz3

I apologize, that was my doing!!


----------



## User101

Seriously, it's all good. I wish you all a peaceful and warm space here on MDC!


----------



## jks06457

phew-got scared there for a minute-thought the thread was closing. my proposal thread in b+b got closed, but i'm ok with that. it was in the wrong place-live and learn.
silvercrest79-have youread this: http://www.birthrites.org/OliverBS.html might be a good option for you-a c-sec as naturally as possible-i am going to try to get to do this.


----------



## Peppermint

That is really interesting. I had recently been thinking of the skin to skin thing in the OR, but- I wondered,would my temp be such as to be able to regulate the baby (as it would in a vaingal- interevention-free birth)? I know I had chills after my births while in recovery. I plan to not allow the baby to leave the OR without me unless there is a problem with the baby, but- am just wondering if I will have a normal temp for the skin-to-skin part.

I loved reading that story, but- I couldn't do the pull the baby out thing myself, it is great that she did. Having the baby in recovery with the mom is normal here, thank goodness!


----------



## mightymoo

Peppermint - this would be my concern - Forgive me if I'm confused here - but you've never had a planned C-section, right? (I mean all were after labor) - you may not have noticed in all the rush to surgery, the OR is often really cold. My last one was planned so I actually walked into the OR completely normally and man, I was freezing! I would be concerned about the baby getting unwrapped from the blankets to place on my chest - which I think would probably be pretty cold since you are pretty much wearing nothing. Sure I bet we'd warm up after a while, but my guess is it wouldn't be all that pleasant an experience for the baby, kwim? They also had the drape pretty far up on my body both times - above my chest, not a lot of room for that (though I'm not sure why it was that high)
And my guess is most hospitals wouldn't break protocol and just place the baby on your chest immediately after birth. Sorry, I don't mean to come off really negative about it, I just think it would be a hard sell. I realize that the woman in the story managed it, but..

You could have Daddy do it, though he may get a surprise when the baby latches on


----------



## Peppermint

I think we are saying the same thing, MightyMoo. I did actually have all 3 planned c-sections, and I was super cold, even with the warm blankets being layered on me. So- while the skin to skin thing appeals to me (just read it in the link above my last post) I am not sure it would work. I do think having the baby right there with me and dh, wrapped up well, is not at all unreasonable, so long as there are no breathing problems, etc.


----------



## mightymoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peppermint* 
I think we are saying the same thing, MightyMoo. I did actually have all 3 planned c-sections, and I was super cold, even with the warm blankets being layered on me. So- while the skin to skin thing appeals to me (just read it in the link above my last post) I am not sure it would work. I do think having the baby right there with me and dh, wrapped up well, is not at all unreasonable, so long as there are no breathing problems, etc.


Oh, I guess I read that and thought you meant afterwards, not during the surgery.







Sorry!

With both of mine, we were at fabulous hospitals (different ones, but they are affiliated) and they were great about basically taking hte baby out of me, showing the baby to me, cleaning up, weighing her (with DH right there) and once they were done (didn't take long 5 min maybe?) - DH and I oggled the baby while they closed, the baby never left DH's or my arms after that, they were always in the room with me (DH carried both babies from the OR to recovery, etc). Honestly, I felt my last surgical birth was as fabulous as one could be. The real thing that made it great for me was they were good about my request not to give me anything htat made me feel out of it (like I did with DD) and after we got back to recovery they left us alone - they didn't come and start all those little annoying procedures (eye **** or Vit K, etc not that we did all of them) but they didn't even try to do that for at least an hour or more, so we really felt like we could enjoy the moment.


----------



## *violet*

Hi guys! I'm new to this tribe, but it's only because I didn't see it. I am the incredibly proud mother to two awesome boys, one is 3 yo and the other is 8 mo and they were both born via c/s.

My first son was supposed to be a vaginal delivery until right before he crowned, and I had to have a c/s due to fetal distress. My second was supposed to be a vbac, but after I went to 42 weeks and had high bp and pretty severe bronchitis (now THAT was fun!), the midwives decided he would be better off as a c/s babe too.

How do I feel about both of my babies being born via c/s? Well, not so bad really. I was so worried that something terrible was going to happen do ds1 that I was thrilled that he was born healthy. For ds2, I was a little sad that he was not born vaginally, but we had a very empowered c/s birth. We worked with midwives, had a very...er..agressive doula who was an incredible advocate and partner, and my husband knew what he had to do to make the birth as close to what we wanted as we could. In the end, it was really okay.

I was awake and present for my son's birth, he was with my husband every second when I was being sewn up, we skipped all of the hospital rigamorole (bathing, shots, heat lamps, etc.) afterwards and I had him and was nursing him less than 1/2 hour after his birth. All of this was at a conservative hospital in Pittsburgh - not a medically crunchy-friendly town!

I would love to share with others how they can too make their c/s an empowering birth. It is possible! I don't know what I will do with my next child. I would like one more, but I am going to take things as they come. I would love to have a vba2c!


----------



## intorainbowz

For my next c/s, If we are talking preemie again, I WILL require that the curtain is lowered, and that I can reach up and touch my babe before he/she leaves for the NICU. I also now know I can watch in the lights above, otherwise, my c/s was a wonderful experience. I plan on using the same OB.

If we are not talking preemie, I will advocate that all the post birth assessing be done in the c/s room. At the hospital where DD was born, and where my insurance and ob both go, the baby leaves the room for this. I will work to have this happen, although it might be a space issue and not possible. The room is rather small. Anyway, the place where they assess the babies is just off the NICU, and I really don't want my baby anywhere near there if I don't have to.

Oh, I'll stand up to the nurse again about leaving my contacts in... smirk.

FYI.... There is a c/s ribbon here on MDC. It is the upside down red ribbon, like our common incisions. I'd like to encourage all c/s mommies to place this ribbon in our siggys, to show our common sisterhood of having a belly birth.







:


----------



## Erikajo

Hi, can I join you ladies?

I had a c-section with my son after 34 hours of labor and 2 hours of pushing. He was 9 lb 13 oz and posterior and I have a funny shaped pelvis, so that's why they ended up resorting to the c-section. Unfortunately, I have a bleeding disorder (unknown at the time) and because of that and that my uterus was so tired from the very long labor, I ended up hemorraging severely and needed 4 blood transfusions. Thankfully DS was born screaming and perfectly healthy, but the whole experience left me a mess. I felt so disconnected from DS and didn't feel like he was my baby for at least a couple months. It was very traumatic and as a result, I suffered post partum depression and was afraid to even consider having another baby for quite some time. Now my DS is 3.5 years old and I am pregnant again and due to have a planned c-section on November 17th.

I have come to terms with my previous c-section, but part of me is still quite terrified of having a repeat of last time. I wrote out a very detailed birth plan, specifying that I wanted the sheet lowered, I did not want my baby taken off to the nursery for hours away from me (unless of course medically necessary), I wanted to room-in, etc. My doctor has been very supportive and signed off on my plan, but I am still quite nervous. Logically, I know that this c-section will almost certainly go better than the last one - no hours of labor to contend with, the doctors are aware of my bleeding disorder and are taking special steps to prevent hemorraging this time, etc. but I am still afraid.

Does anyone have any advice for me? Or tips?

Also, I saw a previous poster mentioned something about sticking up to the nurse about wearing contacts. I haven't asked anyone about this yet, but is that ok to wear contacts during surgery? I don't see why it wouldn't be, but I would much prefer that than glasses...

Thanks!


----------



## coloradoalice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erikajo* 
Hi, can I join you ladies?

I had a c-section with my son after 34 hours of labor and 2 hours of pushing. He was 9 lb 13 oz and posterior and I have a funny shaped pelvis, so that's why they ended up resorting to the c-section. Unfortunately, I have a bleeding disorder (unknown at the time) and because of that and that my uterus was so tired from the very long labor, I ended up hemorraging severely and needed 4 blood transfusions. Thankfully DS was born screaming and perfectly healthy, but the whole experience left me a mess. I felt so disconnected from DS and didn't feel like he was my baby for at least a couple months. It was very traumatic and as a result, I suffered post partum depression and was afraid to even consider having another baby for quite some time. Now my DS is 3.5 years old and I am pregnant again and due to have a planned c-section on November 17th.

I have come to terms with my previous c-section, but part of me is still quite terrified of having a repeat of last time. I wrote out a very detailed birth plan, specifying that I wanted the sheet lowered, I did not want my baby taken off to the nursery for hours away from me (unless of course medically necessary), I wanted to room-in, etc. My doctor has been very supportive and signed off on my plan, but I am still quite nervous. Logically, I know that this c-section will almost certainly go better than the last one - no hours of labor to contend with, the doctors are aware of my bleeding disorder and are taking special steps to prevent hemorraging this time, etc. but I am still afraid.

Does anyone have any advice for me? Or tips?

Also, I saw a previous poster mentioned something about sticking up to the nurse about wearing contacts. I haven't asked anyone about this yet, but is that ok to wear contacts during surgery? I don't see why it wouldn't be, but I would much prefer that than glasses...

Thanks!









Just to help you feel secure, my second section was loads easier and better than my first. Because I knew what to expect I was very prepared with exactly how things would be, and, since it wasn't an emergency everything was very calm and special and good. I also had PPD after the first one because of the emergent situation and the panic and all the stuff I wasn't prepared for (I was a homebirth transfer). But I haven't had any issues with this second baby and he's 10 months now so I think I am out of the woods!!


----------



## intorainbowz

To the contacts.... it depends on the doctor and anesiologist. I started this discussion with my OB when we scheduled.... I told her I would sign any waiver she requested but I wanted them in. She had no problems...

When we got to the hospital, the prep nurse wanted me to take them out. I refused, saying that my OB gave permission. She said it was up to the anestologist. When he came in, I gave him the spiel about how I wear contacts FDA approved for continuous wear for 2 week, was wearing a new pair that am, and how I'm stinking blind without them. He shrugged and said ok, like it was no big deal. I made sure to do this in front of the nurse.

If they had told me to take them out, I would have gone into the bathroom and faked it.

They worry about contacts because of the concern if the surgery goes really bad. From what my eye doctor says, this is based of worries about old hard lenses, or the glass contact lenses. She said that current contacts do not pose the same worry as old ones do. I told DH that if something bad happened, to please have them take my contacts out.


----------



## niki_73

yes if anyone has any tips on what to ask this time around i would appreciate it too. I go for my consult booking on the 23rd and it would be great to know what to request this time. I know i don't want demerol as i was super itchy, I also want the cathter put in once the epidural (no spinal this time) is done, and remove as soon as i can walk- I got a horrible bladder infection last time and then got thrush from the antibotics. I also want to know if the baby can come to the recovery room too, as last time DH took DS to the nursery where he rocked him till i came up to a room, I was also pretty out of it so i couldn't have him in the recovery anyway.


----------



## momz3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *niki_73* 
yes if anyone has any tips on what to ask this time around i would appreciate it too. I go for my consult booking on the 23rd and it would be great to know what to request this time. I know i don't want demerol as i was super itchy, I also want the cathter put in once the epidural (no spinal this time) is done, and remove as soon as i can walk- I got a horrible bladder infection last time and then got thrush from the antibotics. I also want to know if the baby can come to the recovery room too, as last time DH took DS to the nursery where he rocked him till i came up to a room, I was also pretty out of it so i couldn't have him in the recovery anyway.

with my last c section they gave me the catheter FIRST before any anesthesia


----------



## ZaMasmom

Another c-section member here!!
My son was born at 41 1/2 weeks after being induced for 18 hours with a failure to progress via c-section and I was put out because I felt everything they were doing.
My second (born at 39 on purpose), I was hoping for a VBAC, but because my first was so big (10 lbs 8 oz), my doc wanted her out as she would have clearly been a good 9 1/2 lbs herself. So another section here too. I am going to go for a third VBAC, but my babies don't drop down or enter the birthing canal, so...well have to wait and see what the next one does.


----------



## minkajane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momz3* 
with my last c section they gave me the catheter FIRST before any anesthesia









Me too. I have vestibulitis, and when she rubbed the cleansing wipe over me, I said ouch and she MOCKED me. "I'm just cleaning you! That's not even the catheter!" with this LOOK on her face that made me feel like she thought I was a total wimp just signing up for a C-section to skip the pain of labor. She had no idea how much I wanted my UC and how hard it was to have a C/S.







:


----------



## Mom_on_the_move

Hi! I am just finding this thread. I have 3 beautiful girls, all born by c/s. My first was a c/s after 42 hours of labor and 5 hours of pushing for "failure to progress" We opted for a c/s for our second, thinking we were making a good choice. It is a decision I regret making, but we can't go back. With our 3rd, we tried to find a doc who would agree to a VBAC, but had no luck. We did, however, find a great doc who was willing to let us make our c/s as natural a birth as possible. It was an amazing experience, and luckily did go exactly as planned. We did hire a wonderful doula to help us out as well. Actually she was there mostly in case the baby had to go to the nursery so that I would have someone with me after my husband left. We also had a great nurse once we got to the hospital who turned on the heat in the OR so that the baby would not be cold, and convinced the pediatrician to move the warmer into the OR from the attached room they were usually in so that I would be able to see the baby at all times. I saw someone ask for suggestions of what to ask for, and since we were so happy with our experience I thought I would post my birth plan here.

Before the Birth
•We request that Amy be allowed to begin labor before the cesarean section is performed. If it becomes necessary to schedule the delivery, we prefer that the delivery be scheduled as late in the pregnancy as possible, preferably well after 40 weeks.
•We prefer that Bill be present for as much pre-surgery preparation as possible.
•Amy does not want any pre-operative "calming" medications administered.
•Amy would like the catheter inserted after anesthesia is given.

During the Birth
•We would like Bill to be in the operating room before surgery begins and be present for the birth.
•We would like to have the procedure described to us as it progresses.
•If at all possible, we request that a pillow be put under Amy's head for comfort and so that she can have a better view.
•Amy would like to watch the birth by having the screen lowered during the delivery.
•We would like classical music played during the delivery to welcome Baby Hailey into the world.
•We would like the opportunity to take pictures and/or video during the delivery.
•We do not want forceps or vacuum extractor to be used to deliver Baby, unless there is an emergency.
•We would like Baby Hailey handed out of the sterile field and placed on Amy's chest after she is born, while she is evaluated (similar to a vaginal delivery).
Dad would like to cut the cord.
•Amy does not want any additional pain medication (such as Duramorph) administered through the epidural after the delivery.
•We would like the opportunity to have a doula present in the operating room during the delivery to provide support, and in case Bill needs to go to the nursery with Baby.

After the Birth
•We request that the newborn evaluation occur in the operating room.
•We request that Baby Hailey be weighed and measured either in the operating room or in the recovery room, so that mom can be present for this event.
•We request that Baby Hailey not go to the nursery after delivery. Instead, we request that she stays in the operating room with Amy, wrapped in warm blankets, held by Dad, and touched and adored by mom, unless there is a significant medical reason for her to go to the nursery.
•We request that Baby Hailey and Dad accompany Mom to recovery. Mom would like to "carry" Baby Hailey to recovery, if possible.
•We request that our doula accompany us to recovery so that she may provide support and help us begin breastfeeding as soon as possible.
•Amy would like to see the placenta after it is delivered.
•We would like to begin breastfeeding Baby as soon as possible after birth (preferably in the operating room, but at least in the recovery room).
•We would like to postpone the application of antibiotic ointment to Baby Hailey's eyes for the first hour after birth so that he/she may see us clearly during the first few precious moments of bonding.
•We request that Baby Hailey be wiped off, but not washed off/bathed after birth. Mom and Dad would like to do this together after the initial recovery.
•Amy prefers to use Ibuprofen or Tylenol (without Codeine), taken orally, for pain relief, when necessary. If she needs stronger medication (such as Percocet), she will request it.
•We request that the catheter be removed as soon as Amy is able to walk to the bathroom.
•We request that Amy be allowed to eat, after the delivery, as her body requests, without restrictions.
•Amy and Bill request that they be present for all exams, tests, and procedures done on Baby Hailey.
•We prefer that Baby Hailey stay in the room with us at all times, unless there is an emergency or we request she go to the nursery. Please perform all procedures and/or pediatric checks in our room.
•We consent to the administration of the vitamin K shot, but do not want any other vaccinations given to Baby Hailey in the hospital.
•Madeline and Isabella are anxiously awaiting the arrival of their new baby sister, and request that they be able to visit (under adult supervision, of course) as much as possible.
•We are planning to stay at the birthing center only as long as necessary to ensure the health of mom and baby.

I had an in case she goes to the nursery section and an in case of vaginal birth section -I was hoping to go into labor and have it progress so quickly that there would be no time for a c/s - but this is getting long, so I will stop here. Hope this helps others!

Amy


----------



## intorainbowz

I just don't understand the cathedar before the spinal.... I asked my OB about that and she said it was a no brainer. I've had them inserted both ways, and would opt for after the spinal EVERY single time.

I like the birth plan that Mom_on_the_move posted. I'm going to save it and use it for my next birth. I'll change it to add that I want duramorph, and I want Zofran on a schedule. I itched from the duramorph, but am a pain wimp. I also threw up a lot, so want the anti nausea meds flowing freely.


----------



## momtoalexsarah

Hi
All three of my kiddo's have been c/s.
I had a complete placential abruption when I was in labour with my son - Thankfully we where at the hospital and my wonderfull MW notice there was something wrong instantly. My sons heartrate fell from 160 to 0 in the 10 min it took them to race my be to the OR, knock me out and cut him out. he was recusitated at birth and thankfully has no lasting effects. I hemmoraged and they had to give me some fancy drugs to stop the bleeding, but I narrowly escaped a trasfusion. It was 4 hours before I met my son and nursed him for the first time. My recovery was actaully pretty easy - except for the stiches in my vaginal area because the OB had to stick her whole hand up to push me son out and I had a 3rd degree tear(talk about getting it all - I felt like I had had a vaginal birth and a c/s - after 18hours of labour and 1 of pushing)
My older DD was a VBAC attempt, but unfortualy after 14 hours of labour I was making no progress, and her heartrate was going nuts(unstable - highs and lows) and there was indications on US of another placential abrution. So I had a spinal block done - it was amazing. They lowered the sheet so I could see her be born, she was put right to my breast on the OR table and then checked over in the OR. DH held her there beside me when they finsihed. Then we settled into recovery and nursed somemore before we went back to our room. The only issue with my 2nd cs was that they had trouble when they placed the spinal and I had to remain on my back for 24hour to avoid getting a spinal headach. They unfortuatly had to leave the catheter in for this time and I ended up with a UTI from it.
My youngest daughter I attempted VBA2C, i had a c/s schedualed for 39.5 weeks(there was a date decrepancy as to when we though she was due)so we schualed it for a little later then most times. I went into labour on my own at what they belived to be 38 weeks(dated by US). I laboured for 12 hours and made no progress but the contractions where every 2min and off the monitor at times so they decided that when my OB came on at 8am they would do the c/s - at this point I didn't have any objections - I knew the drill I just wanted my baby.
We did a spinal block again - this one they got placed right and it was good, they opened me up, dropped the curtain and let me be the first to see her and anounce that she was a girl. As soon as that happened they wisked her over to the exam table and it was awile before she cried - I was starting to panic a bit too. Then they held her up for me to look at for a second and said that I couldn't nurse her right now that she had to go to NICU. I was in a bit of a panic untill I got into recovery and one of the NICU nurses came to see me and reasured me that she was alright. Apearantly the later due date(the one based on LMP) was right and she was really 35.5 weeks gestation and was having some breathing, and temp control problems. She spent 3 days in the NICU untill she could come to my room for the night.
I was out of bed and walking around within 4 hours of the c/s and it was great - no more catheter and no IV. I walked the long hall to the NICU that night to deliver 45cc of BM for DD.

My cs experiences for the most part have been very good, even the one for my son, I am truly greatfull to the OB that did my c/sections she did a wonderfull job with what she had (when she delivered my son she had to use a vertical stomach insision because is was faster) with all the c-sections she "cleaned up" the scar tissue left be my endo, and from the prevoise c sections. My belly scar certainly ain't pretty and I don't enjoy the fact that i didn't deliver my kids naturally - BUT I have 3 wonderfull kids that without the c-sections I would not have had, I likly wouldn't be here either.

The thing that bother's me about being a c-section mom is that I find people look down on me, as if I took the easy way out or that I'm a second rate mom because I can't even deliver my own babies. I think that this is one of the driving forces behind my ambition and stuborness that my children will Breastfeed - my older DD was a PITA to nurse, she had poor latch, would fuss at the boob, had numerouse nursing stikes and bit like crazy.I was thankfull when I made it to a year with her(I was still nursing her older brother as well but she was just toooo much)
With my younger DD I pumped and bottle fed till she was 10 weeks and finally nursed and at 7.5months - the boob is all she has really had.(she's not into solids yet, the odd tast of what were eating but not meals)


----------



## momz3

Hello ZaMasmom and Mom on the move!









ZaMasmom , I'd love a vbac, but I'm too high risk for it (rupture that ended in stillbirth). I won't even be able to go full term (if problems arise)...there are lots of women here on MDC whove successfully had vbacs and hbacs. Cesareans are definately no joke. I wish I did not have to have them. Ick..


----------



## mamameg

Wow Mom_on_the_move, what a comprehensive birth plan!









I have to ask... did you really only take Tylenol/Ibyprofen after recovery? I can't even imagine! I was watching the clock so I'd know the moment I could take another vicodin.


----------



## roslyn

I must admit, I really don't want to have another surgical birth either, but I know I have no choice. Until reading this thread I hadn't allowed myself to think about a UR. I knew it was a possibility, but I didn't know it could happen without you even knowing it. I am surprised too that you can have one and not have to have a hysterectomy. My previous uterine surgery--myomectomy was so extensive that my OB said he was dead certain he'd made the right recommendation to me. Apparently the areas around the scars were very thin.


----------



## ApplePieBaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mom_on_the_move* 
I had an in case she goes to the nursery section and an in case of vaginal birth section -I was hoping to go into labor and have it progress so quickly that there would be no time for a c/s - but this is getting long, so I will stop here. Hope this helps others!

Amy

I'd LOVE to read these other two!


----------



## niki_73

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamameg* 
Wow Mom_on_the_move, what a comprehensive birth plan!









I have to ask... did you really only take Tylenol/Ibyprofen after recovery? I can't even imagine! I was watching the clock so I'd know the moment I could take another vicodin.










I didn't have to take anything after the surgery either, I just didn't have that much pain- I wasn't trying to be a hero or anything. I just have a high pain tolerance, which could be why.


----------



## intorainbowz

I had narcs for 3 days after surgery, then I was all advil. I was not being a hero either. I usually am a wuss at pain, but this is what worked for me. I was really tired of feeling drugged and whiped out. I took advil very regularly for about 3 weeks. I would have been fine after 2, but I went back to work then and wore out.


----------



## momtoalexsarah

After my first 2 c/s I took the Percosets for 12 hours and found they made me loopy and the pain wasn't that bad so I asked them just to give me tylonal and they also gat me naproxin(sp) an anti - infalmatory that helped tonnes


----------



## momz3

Percocet here as well


----------



## Mom_on_the_move

intorainbowz, I am glad you found my plan helpful. I had found several different plans in different places online and just took what I liked from each one. It took a lot of work and time thinking through my previous c/s to determine exactly what I needed to put in it. In some ways it was therapy for me to work through everything. My husband says that this birth plan went through more revisions than his dissertation. Also, we had a really great OB who worked with us and was very positive about making Hailey's birth the experience we were looking for.

I am so glad to find this tribe. I totally agree about how others react when I say all of my children were c/s. I often wonder, though, if those feelings are really coming from other mothers, or from my own feelings of guilt/dissatisfation with the situation.


----------



## Mom_on_the_move

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamameg* 
Wow Mom_on_the_move, what a comprehensive birth plan!









I have to ask... did you really only take Tylenol/Ibyprofen after recovery? I can't even imagine! I was watching the clock so I'd know the moment I could take another vicodin.









Yeah, I only had Tylenol and Ibuprofen after my 1st and 3rd c/s. After the 2nd they convinced me to take something stronger since my daughter was in the special care nursery. I believe that it contributed (alond with many other things) to some PPD after her birth, so I was really against it for c/s 3. I did not want to chance it.

Since it was requested, here are are the other sections. Hope they help!

If Baby Requires Care in the Nursery
•If Baby Hailey needs any immediate medical attention, and must leave the operating room or recovery, Bill will accompany her to the nursery, or any medical facility she may be transferred to.
•Amy will make eye contact with and touch Baby Hailey before he or she is taken to the nursery, unless a grave emergency exists.
•We plan to breastfeed Baby Hailey exclusively, therefore, please do not offer her anything by bottle, including glucose water and/or formula.
•If there are concerns regarding breastfeeding and/or supplementation, advice will be sought from a lactation consultant before decisions on feeding are made.
•If Baby Hailey is able to suck, all feedings will be done at breast, if possible.
•In the event Baby Hailey needs medical attention after delivery and cannot breastfeed, we prefer that she be given mom's expressed breast milk.
•We wish to practice kangaroo care with Baby Hailey at every opportunity.
•We would appreciate being included in all discussions and decisions regarding our baby's care. We understand that in an emergency situation this may not always be possible.
•If Baby Hailey must be in the nursery, Mom would like to visit her as soon as possible.
•Please do not perform any non-emergency procedures (such as hearing tests, weighing, measuring, bathing) on Baby Hailey without Mom giving consent. Mom would like to be present for as many of these as possible.

In the Event of a Vaginal Delivery
•We prefer not to have the amniotic sac ruptured artificially unless medically necessary for the health of Baby Hailey or Amy.
•Mom prefers not to have an episiotomy, unless there is an emergency.
•We prefer that forceps and vacuum extraction not be used during the delivery, unless there is an emergency.
•We would like the placenta to expel naturally, without the use of medication.
•All of the preferences listed above for the caesarian delivery apply to a vaginal deliver as well. We would like to minimize, if not eliminate, any time that Baby Hailey must be away from mom.


----------



## ApplePieBaby

Thanks so much for posting the rest


----------



## roslyn

This is my second baby, first was born by c-section almost three years ago. Is it normal for the incision area to be sore and tender?


----------



## My_Three_Sons

How nice to see this thread here!

I am expecting boy #3, who will very likely be born surgically. Both of my boys were born that way too, and I've never been in labour.

W/ baby #1 I planned to deliver as naturally as possible through my whole pg. Unfortunately I had serious issues with a chronic medical condition. I still hoped for a natural delivery, yet ds had other ideas. I went overdue, and an U/S showed babe was quite large (and it was right on the money - he was 10 lbs 2 oz at birth), and my cervix was not dilating/effacing whatsoever. The dr said I could be induced or choose to go right to a c/s. Knowing that my chances of a section were quite high w/ being induced, and the threat of more issues w/ my medical condition due to the stress of being induced and possible attempts at instrumental delivery, I/dh opted for a c-section, performed at 41 wks 4 days.

I hoped for VBAC w/ boy #2, but once again my body was showing no signs of going into labour naturally, and again U/S showed babe was pretty big (again, right on the money, he was almost 10 lbs at birth). So I had another surgical birth at exactly 40 weeks.

Now, if I went into labour naturally at 37 or 38 weeks, when it's reasonable to think babe was smaller, I would certainly be tempted to let nature take its course and go for a VBA2C. However, with my history, it's not very likely.

I have nothing to regret - so far all decisions about birthing have been mine with no pressure from the dr. I will always be wistful, however, that I did not get a chance to go into labour naturally, have my baby born and be placed right on my naked chest, etc. It is what is is, however, and I am healthy and my babies were healthy, and that is the most important thing.


----------



## Silvercrest79

Welcome My_Three_Sons.


----------



## CharlieBrown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momz3* 
Percocet here as well

me too. vicodin doesn't do anything!


----------



## momz3




----------



## Teakafrog

Well, looks like I belong here, any small hope I might have had for a VBAC are gone. Baby is breech. Add to that GD and my clotting disorder (on heparin), and Dr. is already talking dates to schedule the section. Looks like 12/26 or 12/27. So my best Christmas present will be a day or two late!
This will be my 2nd section, 1st was an emergency. Hoping that this one will be better than the last one, it was after 13 hrs of hard labor. I hope that going into this one well rested and not already in pain will help me heal better. Anyone else had better luck with a scheduled vs emergency section on recovery? (Please say yes!)


----------



## Silvercrest79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teakafrog* 
Well, looks like I belong here, any small hope I might have had for a VBAC are gone. Baby is breech. Add to that GD and my clotting disorder (on heparin), and Dr. is already talking dates to schedule the section. Looks like 12/26 or 12/27. So my best Christmas present will be a day or two late!
This will be my 2nd section, 1st was an emergency. Hoping that this one will be better than the last one, it was after 13 hrs of hard labor. I hope that going into this one well rested and not already in pain will help me heal better. Anyone else had better luck with a scheduled vs emergency section on recovery? (Please say yes!)

It isn't this way for everyone I'm sure but my second after only 8 hours of contrax was almost painless compared to my first one which was after 32 hours of labor. We actually went and walked around a store to pick up a few things we needed for the babe on our way home. I was still sore but I felt human.








~~~~~~~~~
Alison- )_( Momma to 3







: A- 9/00, K- 8/03, R- 3/06 (UR/HIE).





















.







:







:







:


----------



## jannyjo

My recoveries from my scheduled c/s were much easier than my emergency. I felt better faster, but learned not to be a hero. I learned to take my meds on schedule for the first several days and not wait until I needed them. Walking fully upright helped too, even though it really hurt at first, I healed faster overall. With my second section, I was able to go off the scripted meds at 6days PP and go to OTC advil only and with my last section I made the switch to OTC advil at 4 days pp.


----------



## Silvercrest79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intorainbowz* 
...

FYI.... There is a c/s ribbon here on MDC. It is the upside down red ribbon, like our common incisions. I'd like to encourage all c/s mommies to place this ribbon in our siggys, to show our common sisterhood of having a belly birth.







:









: I think that is an awesome idea ! *We could be sisterhood of the traveling scars*








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Alison- )_( Momma to 3







: A- 9/00, K- 8/03, R- 3/06 (UR/HIE).





















.







:







:







:


----------



## My_Three_Sons

Just wanted to let you know there is a "Booked C-Section" thread in Pregnancy that has some good ideas about having a 'good' c-section and reading recommendations to prepare for a surgical birth.

I've only had planned sections, but have to say my recovery each time has been 'textbook' - no infections, no pain with my first, and just a bit with my 2nd (at the end of my incision, where my dr informed me they 'pulled the threads snug', I guess like if you were hemming a pair of pants or something!). I was only in the hospital 2 nights w/ my 2nd, which was awesome since I missed my older ds and he missed us too (dh stayed with me in hospital the whole time).

Tricia


----------



## CorbinsMama

Hi, All!

I had my son by c/s 7 years ago. I was induced (and I will tell anyone who will listen to never do that to themselves!) and 19 hours later had progressed to only 4cm. The baby was in distress, his heartrate was dropping, and he wasn't budging. Once the doc got in there, he told me there was no way that he was coming out on his own. He was stuck so firmly in my pelvis that DH said the doc's hands were shaking from trying so hard to pull him out.

I am 4 months along with Baby #2, and I'm planning on a c/s this time. This is an IVF baby (FET, actually) and after all we have gone through, I'm not going to risk anything going wrong.

I really, really appreciate Mom_on_the_moves's birth plan! I have cut and pasted it to make it my own. I already told my OB certain things that we will and will not be doing that she didn't even blink at, which is good. One thing I don't want is Vicodin -- it gave me horrible, neverending nightmares!


----------



## MizLiz

Hi everyone,

I'm pg with #3 and it will be my third section... for my first labour, everything seemed to go wrong. I had planned on having a natural birth, but ended up, after 30+ hours of labor and every intervention under the sun, with a c-section after ds's heartrate got progressively slower with each contraction and I started to close up after reaching only 3-4 cm dilation. I don't regret that section.

I struggled with the decision of a section with dd for my entire pg. My dr was somewhat supportive of the idea of a VBAC but I was frightened of something going wrong (I failed to have much birthing faith in my body after the first). I made the mistake of reading scary rupture stories on the internet and ended up giving myself a 'deadline' - if I didn't go into labour by it then I'd just have a section... I ended up having the section and that one I really regretted... I was very frightenend, dd didn't seem 'ready' to be born (not that there was anything wrong with her, she was just very unsettled for the first couple of weeks), I had an awful recovery... I could go on!

So now I'm pg with #3 and I flip-flopped with the VBAC idea again, but I've come to the conclusion that I'm just not comfortable with the (albiet low) risks that do come from having had multiple sections. My dr was open to me trying for a trial of labor, but I am just not comfortable with what could go wrong. I do mourn the fact that I will never push a baby out of my body, but I do feel quite peaceful and accepting of my next section... I'm actually starting to enjoy this pg now that I am at peace with my birthing decision; with my second, I really struggled for my whole pg about having a section or not, and it took the focus off of the wonderful part of baby growing.

I'll have to take some time to catch-up with this thread, but I look forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## egoldber

Hello! Its been ages since I posted here, but I wanted to give an update.

I had my third child via cesarean on October 12th. For those who don't remember my story, we lost our second child to a uterine rupture in 2005. We became pregnant again 10 months after my rupture.

I saw a high risk specialist in conjunction with my OB. Our plan was to deliver at 37 weeks following an amnio for lung maturity. Well, that plan fell by the wayside when I began experiencing pre-term contractions at 30 weeks. I got a series of betamethasone injections (steroids to hasten lung maturity) and I was put on terbutaline to try and stop the contractions (but it didn't really help). At 32 weeks I had an ultrasound of my lower uterine segment and my uterus was so thin in one area that the peri couldn't even measure the thickness there. A new plan was quickly developed to get me to 34 weeks and then deliver.

At 34 weeks exactly I delivered my baby. She needed 2 days on oxygen and spent 11 days in the NICU. But she is home with me now and is exclusively breastfed.







During my C-section, the OB saw a definite window in my uterus, so we all feel the early delivery was the right thing to do in my case.


----------



## TexasSuz

Oh Beth! I am so happy for you! I am so glad Amy is home with you. She is beautiful! Thanks for the update! I have been thinking of you.


----------



## minkajane

Wow, Beth, that sounds scary! I'm so glad your little one is healthy and home with you!!!


----------



## ApplePieBaby

Congrats, Beth!!!


----------



## Peppermint

Welcome Liz and nice to meet you Beth, your story is of great interest to me, as we hope to make it to 37-38 weeks with this little one. Question- was your labor "real", I don't mean that as an insult, I mean that simple Braxton Hicks which didn't effect my cervix at all, caused my window last time, and I am curious if it was Braxton Hicks that did the same to you. I am planning to take Magnesium orally to attempt to stop them, and bedrest myself at the end, and of course, none of that will guarantee a thing. Thanks for any additional details you can provide and congratulations on your little girl.


----------



## egoldber

Quote:

was your labor "real", I don't mean that as an insult, I mean that simple Braxton Hicks which didn't effect my cervix at all, caused my window last time, and I am curious if it was Braxton Hicks that did the same to you.
No offense taken.







They were probably BH contrax, since there was no cervical change. It was very odd actually. If I was on my feet for any length of time or walked more than, oh say 100 yards, or climbed stairs at all, I had them. But if I sat or lay down, they went away. My OB said that in a "normal" pregnancy they wouldn't really be worried. I was on modified bedrest from 30 weeks until I delivered at 34 weeks. They tried Procardia to stop the contrax intially, but that made me horribly dizzy. So they put me on terbutaline, which made me a little shapky, but was tolerable. I was also taking magnesium but nothing really helped.

When I had my ultrasound with the peri at 32 weeks, my whole uterine segment was thinner than they like to see, but the window area was the area that the peri was not able to measure.


----------



## mightymoo

Congratulations Beth!!

I am wondering if any of you ladies here have experienced this. (TMI SORRY!) Last January (about 7 months postpartum from my second c/s) I was going to the bathroom and during a bowel movement I strained too hard or something and I had horrible pain all through my pelvic floor and lower abdomen. So bad DH and I considered cancelling our road trip and going to the ER. We talked to my MIL (who is a nurse) about it and she said I may have pulled and internal ligament or something and I should lie down and ice it and see how it is. After about 2 hours the pain did go down and I was sore for a day or two. Since then it has happened a couple more times, most recently this past weekend - but I was only urinating this time, though the pain wasn't as bad, I had to sit still for a good hour before I could really walk and I was in discomfort all day and still sore the next. The fact that I could do that while only peeing made me think it wasn't just overstraining going on, I had some issues from the c/section.

I spoke to my OB about it (I had my D/c post op visit today) and she said it was probably scar tissue from the sections and that scar tissue is an unfortunately side effect of surgery and though they try to control it with technique and medicine, they can't really prevent it as its part of the way the body heals. Anyway, what concerns me is that she mentioned its likely to get worse with each additional section. We wanted a third (we did actually get pregnant again, but I miscarried) but we are now on the fence about the third again, and the possibility of being in constnat pain due to scar tissue worries me. So I'm wondering if anyone else has experienced a lot of this pain, how it changed with successive sections, etc.


----------



## AugustineM

mightymoo -- hmm.... I don't have a good idea about what might cause that pain, but it seems like you should be able to see someone that would know what's going on. I have heard of massage therapists who can help to "break up" scar tissue by massage. I do know that scar tissue can adhere to the bladder or other internal organs. I wonder if an ultrasound could tell??

I'm new here... I had my DS by emergency cesarean. I went into labor on his due date, labored easily at home, went to the birth center where midwife found I was 8 cm dialated and DS was a footling breech. Water broke, ambulaance ride... he was surgically taken out 30 minutes later, while I was 10 cm.

21 months later I was planning a vbac for #2. Desperately wanted a normal birth. Went to 42 weeks, had arom at 5 cm dialated, labored naturally to 10cm (took forever!) and then pushed for over 2 hours. DD would not decend, we were worried about rupture. Turned out she was asynclictic. Had another cesarean.

Sigh. It was very hard after the birth... and we do want a third. Right now I'm of the mind to try hba2c. It won't be for a while though...


----------



## Teakafrog

I too had severe adhesion or scar tissue pain with this preg. It was a terribly sharp stabbing pain low in my left abd. I went to the hospital for it, it started when I was 22 wk pg. After ruling everything else out, they decided it must be adhesions from my last c/s. It recurred several times, but finally went away. Haven't had it for a month or more. I hope it stays gone!
Glad to hear that a few of you have had better luck with scheduled rather than emergency c/s. My cousin told me the same thing, so I am hoping!


----------



## momz3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teakafrog* 
I too had severe adhesion or scar tissue pain with this preg. It was a terribly sharp stabbing pain low in my left abd. I went to the hospital for it, it started when I was 22 wk pg. After ruling everything else out, they decided it must be adhesions from my last c/s. It recurred several times, but finally went away. Haven't had it for a month or more. I hope it stays gone!
Glad to hear that a few of you have had better luck with scheduled rather than emergency c/s. My cousin told me the same thing, so I am hoping!

This is what happened to me earlier this yr. Make sure to address your complaints and that they check your scar tissue. I was having a sharp pain as well on my right side...I was rupturing and didn't know it. PLEASE make sure that you do not go into labor. Even premature contractions can re open a scar and it, in my case, was fatal to my baby. if you have ANY contractions please go to the er to make sure you are not in labor and maybe even get something to stop them.


----------



## Peppermint

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momz3* 
This is what happened to me earlier this yr. Make sure to address your complaints and that they check your scar tissue. I was having a sharp pain as well on my right side...I was rupturing and didn't know it. PLEASE make sure that you do not go into labor. Even premature contractions can re open a scar and it, in my case, was fatal to my baby. if you have ANY contractions please go to the er to make sure you are not in labor and maybe even get something to stop them.

Thank you for saying this as I wasn't sure how to, I am sure for some women, the pain described is "just scar tissue" but- my OB wrote mine off as that, and it was truly my window happening, of course, I was 34 weeks the first time I felt it, but- I would think a level 2 US could give some idea if there has been thinning of the uterus in the area the pain was (mine was on my right side, and ftr- I had no scar tissue at all). I would call my Dr. and be certain that they address this concern. Also- my window happened before any true labor, so- be sure to consider what Braxton Hicks could do.

I hate to be a scaremonger, but- I am finally seeing from other mama's stories how differently things could've gone for me and my baby.


----------



## jks06457

i am 3 weeks from delivery and having some pretty noticeable BHcx. yesterday they were kind of frequent, but went away. i have an appointment tomorrow and plan to bring that up. i am VERY tired of being pg. i have been measuring 2 weeks ahead, so i'm thinking maybe a little earlier might be ok. it is terrible at night when i try to switch sides, half the time iwake up saying ouch. my OB is very aware of UR and we agreed that no labor is good labor for me-b/w 2 previous c/s and a narrow pelvis i have an upped risk of UR. luckily my babe is quite active and tels me he is still there-wonder if that is a sign of what he will be like?? i just can't wait until i can move again-no BIG belly. my mom yesterday even said that i looked bigger. unfortunalty she is away for 10 in florida. i told her to keep her phone charged. my OB/gyn is also her's so she is quite empathetic to the mom is away thing. well see. i'll update allof you. totaly can't wait though. i am SOOOO done with this pregnancy and being pg in general. i did elect for a tubal- and doing anything permennant-other than tattoos, is not like me. no more kids here, i'll stick with my 3 boys!!!!with my luck i would be pg 6 weeks after i have this one. DS3was concieved while FT BF and con BC!!!! and DS2 was concieved 2 weeks after my dh and i got together. we need permenant.


----------



## jks06457

bumping for a mama to find.


----------



## jks06457

18 days till my c/s!!!!! talked with ob yesterday and she was VERY open to my ideas. she will make sure the drap is lowered and that i have a pillow so that i can see everything!!! she said she wishes that more mom's would request that. i think i might jsut get a birth high this time. she also gave me a script for zyrtec to take before hand so that i am not itchy from the duramorph and don't have to have benydryl. she said i could eat as soon as i was hungry and that cath will be out quick. i can shower as soon as i can walk. still can't drive for 2 weeks, but that is from birth not discharge. offered me shortened stay-2 days if i want!! wrote that my arms are to be not tied down and that i am allergic to phenergan. she said that if i have trouble with the nurses on stuff to let her know. some jsut don't get it. like having to be on clear liq for 24 hours-load of crap!!! she said all else fails to smuggle food in-dr. orders!!! she can be soo cool. she also want me to find the thing of the mom in australia who helped birth her section baby-she thought that idea was just too cool!


----------



## egoldber

Quote:

don't have to have benydryl
FYI, they can also give you Nubain for the itching from the morphine. I had this with my last section, since I am EXTREMELY sensitive to Benadryl and the morphine makes me itch so bad its painful. They gave me a low dose Duramorph which helped the itching somewhat, but I still needed 2 doses of Nubain in the first 24 hours post section.

And also FYI, you can skip the Duramorph completely and ask for a PCA with a different narcotic. With my second section (emergency under GA) I didn't have Duramorph, and instead had a PCA with dilaudid (hydromorphone) and I had no itching at all. In retrospect, I wish I had gone this route, which was one of the 2 options the anesthesiologist gave me when I expressed my concern about the itching from the Duramorph.


----------



## mcjessica

New to this tribe... I hadn't really discovered the NFL community when I was pregnant with my son last year. I was already crunch-oriented, but didn't have a lot of education about birthing options. I was seeing a pair of midwives who were in a practice with OBs, and at 38 weeks the OB/head of the clinic basically stepped into my exam room and annouced that they were giving me a C-Section because of the probably size of my baby. Grayson was born via c-section at 38w2days at 10 pounds 4 ounces. I was very confused at the sudden change from midwife to OB, and looking back, I feel that I could have changed the outcome... but it really hasn't been too much of a problem. I occasionally feel I've missed out on the birth experience, but in the grand spectrum of things to worry and stress about, it's a bit lower on my worry list. The most important thing is that my boy was very healthy and safe, and we have had an awesome relationship and great nursing, etc. Anyway, just wanted to join this tribe of other mamas and see what others' experiences have been like. I haven't decided yet when we'll be having more kidlets, or if I will try to attempt a VBAC.


----------



## jks06457

10 pounds 4 oz is one good sized babe!!! one of my friend's babies was that big, with a VERY short cord and didn't have a section, but thinks that if she has known she might have opted for it. it was a very difficult delivery. you have a great out look on your birth! at least he really was big and they didn't just presume that and end up with a 8 pounder like so many i know.


----------



## Silvercrest79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jks06457* 
18 days till my c/s!!!!! talked with ob yesterday and she was VERY open to my ideas. she will make sure the drap is lowered and that i have a pillow so that i can see everything!!! she said she wishes that more mom's would request that. i think i might jsut get a birth high this time. she also gave me a script for zyrtec to take before hand so that i am not itchy from the duramorph and don't have to have benydryl. she said i could eat as soon as i was hungry and that cath will be out quick. i can shower as soon as i can walk. still can't drive for 2 weeks, but that is from birth not discharge. offered me shortened stay-2 days if i want!! wrote that my arms are to be not tied down and that i am allergic to phenergan. she said that if i have trouble with the nurses on stuff to let her know. some jsut don't get it. like having to be on clear liq for 24 hours-load of crap!!! she said all else fails to smuggle food in-dr. orders!!! she can be soo cool. she also want me to find the thing of the mom in australia who helped birth her section baby-she thought that idea was just too cool!

Be VERY careful of eating anything too soon after surgery. I did this last time and wound up with an illeus (sp?). A blockage that was EXTREMELY painful with constant vomiting and eventually having to an an NG tube put in where they pumped back out the 2 liters of contents that I had put in my stomach since the surgery. It was SOOOOO miserable I cannot even describe it.


----------



## jks06457

thanks for the heads up. what i really meant in my asking my ob was so that i wouldn't have to wait almost 2 days to have real food!!! i might do clears once or twice, but i remember STARVING last time!!! i don't intend on eating a full dinner, but i would like some sushi and miso soup!!! i wanted someone to get that for me both of my previous times and no one did.


----------



## Silvercrest79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jks06457* 
thanks for the heads up. what i really meant in my asking my ob was so that i wouldn't have to wait almost 2 days to have real food!!! i might do clears once or twice, but i remember STARVING last time!!! i don't intend on eating a full dinner, but i would like some sushi and miso soup!!! i wanted someone to get that for me both of my previous times and no one did.

All I had was mashed potatoes and it was probably 8 or so hours after my surgery.

My two prior c-secs I was only allowed the clear liquids and I was hungry but I didn't have any problems.

Maybe I'd have gotten the illeus anyway but if it did come from eating the day of surgery it sure wasn't worth it.


----------



## mightymoo

From what I gathered from my previous two surgeries is they like to hear bowel sounds before you have clear liquids and for you to pass gas (making sure the system works) before anything more - if there is a perferation or they don't want to have too much going through the system to complicate things. My first one was at night, so I think I got to have clear liquids around noon the next day. The second one was at 2pm, and I think I got clear liquids the next morning.


----------



## Peppermint

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jks06457* 
thanks for the heads up. what i really meant in my asking my ob was so that i wouldn't have to wait almost 2 days to have real food!!! i might do clears once or twice, but i remember STARVING last time!!! i don't intend on eating a full dinner, but i would like some sushi and miso soup!!! i wanted someone to get that for me both of my previous times and no one did.

All I wanted was *milk* and couldn't have it because it's not a "clear" liquid. In my past births, they wanted to hear you pass gas first, rocking in a rocking chair helps







.


----------



## Peppermint

Oh- and let me say, in case anyone here forgot- TAKE THE STOLL SOFTENERS. I would give up the pain meds before I would give those up.


----------



## timneh_mom

I have not had a c-section but I was reading something on LACTNET today that made me think of all of you here... there is a lactation consultant on LACTNET (a list for IBCLC's, LLL Leaders, etc) who helped a mom breastfeed while they were closing her c-section incision! It took some help but they did it! I was very excited and happy to read that


----------



## intorainbowz

My OB said my body would guide me when I was ready to eat. I was so VERY nausous after DD was born, even though regular lunch and dinner was brought to me, I did not want them. About 3am that night, I was ready and had a deli sandwich. (Note: to me, after 8 months of no deli meat, that sandwich was WONDERFUL) After that, I was eating regular meals with no problems.

ITA on the stool softeners. I did get wickedly constipated and ended up needing a suppository. TMI, sorry. However, between the anti-nausea meds I had to take and the narcs well, that is a recipe for constipation. I felt a million times better once I got the supposority. PAK, sorry.

In my birth prep DVD which I was given since I could not go to the Brandley Classes due to bed rest, the teacher suggests warm Camamile tea. She also suggests avoiding cold or hot fluids to help with the bowels getting going again. Thing is, I was freezing cold, but craved ice water. She suggests making the tea, letting it cool, and add sugar, to help you get your blood sugar up.


----------



## RosesArePurple

Once I realized this last one would be a c/s, I started looking for recovery advice. I found the site C-Section Recovery.

I think I found here, the advice to pull in your stomach and back out again as soon as you can think of it, the idea being that you are "massaging" your intestines to get them working sooner.


----------



## momz3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peppermint* 
Thank you for saying this as I wasn't sure how to, I am sure for some women, the pain described is "just scar tissue" but- my OB wrote mine off as that, and it was truly my window happening, of course, I was 34 weeks the first time I felt it, but- I would think a level 2 US could give some idea if there has been thinning of the uterus in the area the pain was (mine was on my right side, and ftr- I had no scar tissue at all). I would call my Dr. and be certain that they address this concern. Also- my window happened before any true labor, so- be sure to consider what Braxton Hicks could do.

I hate to be a scaremonger, but- I am finally seeing from other mama's stories how differently things could've gone for me and my baby.

Yes, I don't mean to "scare" people...I just want them to be informed. because I was not. I thought uterine rupture was just for ppl who attempted vbacs.My ob never told me about rupturing otherwise or even checked my scar tissue... I thought we were safe...I just want to educate as many mamas who deliver via c section about uterine rupture as it is deadly. If I wouldve known then what I know now, Alexis would probably be here today. We are ttc #4 and we will be walking on eggshells making sure this pregnancy is a smooth one . jks06457, be sure to perform daily kick counts and be sure to monitor your baby as delivery draws closer. If you think you are having too many bhs...go to the er, don't wait.


----------



## jks06457

Quote:

I think I found here, the advice to pull in your stomach and back out again as soon as you can think of it, the idea being that you are "massaging" your intestines to get them working sooner.
i did this with both of mine-my mom was told by her mom what it helped and it really did. we just have genetic sections in our family!! kind of funny since i predicted my first.


----------



## deleria

This is such a wonderful thread. Full of support









I don't technically fit in here, but feel as though I do. My first son was born vaginally but was by far the most traumatic birth I've been through. We were treated terribly during the labour. I had an emergency episiotomy and the vacuum was used. His original apgar was 6 and I bled out and required a transfusion. My recovery was long and painful, both physically and emotionally.

My second was born via cesarean once we realized the cord was wrapped tightly around his torso and he couldn't decend. There was no way he would have come out vaginally.

Our third was supposed to be my natural VBAC, but I opted for a cesarean after several hours with little progression. Exhausted, frustrated and overwhelmed could describe how I was feeling at the time (incidentally, he was our smallested at 10lbs 2oz, but had gestated the longest. The other two were born before their due dates at 10lbs 6oz and 10lbs 4oz, respectively - I love saying I've had thirty pounds of babies








)

However, I'd have to say that I have absolutely no regrets today. I know how fortunate I am to have three very healthy little boys in my arms. I did mourn for several months after DS2's birth but prepared myself emotionally for whatever would come with DS3. I cried when I made the decision to have the surgery with DS3, but knew in my heart it was the right choice. Five weeks postpartum and I still feel good about it. Sad that I will never have my natural VBAC, but good that I followed my instincts and made an educated decision. I remained in charge of the situation with my two youngest sons, which is a far cry from what happened with DS1. The feeling of not being in control is the worst part about a hospital birth, IMHO. It's ironic to many people that I felt more in control with my cesareans, but it's true!

If we were to ever have another baby, DH and I have agreed that we would do a repeat C at this point. However, I think our family is complete unless we adopt - something I'vwe always wanted to do.

Anyway, I just love reading your posts even though I don't belong here. But I wanted to share our story, as you're the closest thing I have to a birthing tribe and I don't fit in anywhere else that I can find.

Now I'll respect the original poster's intent and step out to let those who've never had a vaginal birth share together. Thanks for being here, though


----------



## mightymoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *deleria* 
(incidentally, he was our smallested at 10lbs 2oz, but had gestated the longest. The other two were born before their due dates at 10lbs 6oz and 10lbs 4oz, respectively - I love saying I've had thirty pounds of babies







)

I love that! I might steal that if I have another one, I'm at 21lbs 8oz so far so I'm pretty sure I'll break the thirty pound mark with the next one. Aren't big babies great though? so strong and cuddly! (they are tough on us on the way out though!)


----------



## Storm Bride

My post got deleted by ds2. I was replying about food.

I'll summarize.
I did clear fluids for 3.5 days after ds1, then lied about passing gas, because I was so weak. I did clear fluids for one day with dd, then lied.

With ds2, I got dh to pick me up a bunch of fruit at the grocery store...peaches, plums, bananas and grapes. I was eating about an hour and a half after surgery, and had by far my best initial recovery.

I've never had problems with blockages or gas pain.

My sister had severe gas pain with her only section, while still on the clear fluids. My mom had severe gas pain with one of her sections, while still on clear fluids.

My ex-OB (who I don't trust, so take it for what it's worth) said that recent studies indicate that the "clear fluids only" rule doesn't help and isn't backed by evidence. He said some women will have problems and some won't, and what they eat post-op doesn't make any statistical difference.


----------



## intorainbowz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
My ex-OB (who I don't trust, so take it for what it's worth) said that recent studies indicate that the "clear fluids only" rule doesn't help and isn't backed by evidence. He said some women will have problems and some won't, and what they eat post-op doesn't make any statistical difference.

My OB, whom I do trust, said someting very similar to me. That's why I was eating that night. I could have eaten earlier had the nausea from the duramorph stopped me.

Sorry you had such a bad experience with your ob.


----------



## niki_73

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intorainbowz* 
My OB, whom I do trust, said someting very similar to me. That's why I was eating that night. I could have eaten earlier had the nausea from the duramorph stopped me.

Sorry you had such a bad experience with your ob.

I was told the same thing by my OB whom i







. I tried to eat right away but was vomiting so badly that it didn't stay, by the time i went home 30hrs after ds birth i was eating subway sandwiches just fine. I'm eating right after this c/s too, i told DH i want chicken marsala for dinner so he better order it from my favourite italian restaurant- I'm hoping to escape from the hospital asap.


----------



## MizLiz

the eating after the c-section topic is quite interesting... after I had dd (my second section) I was so hungry... I kept asking to eat and the nurses kept saying that I could only have clear fluids. Of course, the nurses also kept *forgetting* to bring me even the clear fluids stuff so I was getting pretty cranky. I eventually had dh steal me some of the packs of crackers and digestive cookies that were kept for patients behind the nurses counter... I started to feel better after being quite weak and shaky and it was almost 12 hours (and many, many requests) before I was brought my first official jello and apple juice supper.

I think this is something I'll talk to my ob about before my next section and see if I can make a more reasonable plan than what the hospital offers.


----------



## Mom_on_the_move

jks06457, I am so glad that you have someone who is open to what you want. I found that it truely made a difference. Our doula, who usually attends homebirths, even commented on how wonderful the birth of our daughter was... in some ways it really was therapy for my. It helped me recover (mostly) from all of the dissappointments associated with the birth experience of our 2nd daughter.

BTW, does anyone else feel guilty about feeling disappointed with a birth experience. I had 2 very good experiences, and one in the middle that was not so great. I feel like our middle daughter was cheated some how. I am moving closer to feeling better about it, but those feelings are still there. Just wondering.

On the eating issue, I was starving after all 3 of my c/s. With the 1st and 3rd I was eating within 8 hours (probably less) of surgery. With the 2nd one they made me wait and have only clear liquids for 24 hours. I'm not sure why since the 1st 2 were in the same hospital with the same doc, but that was how it went. I was sure to discuss it ahead of time for our third c/s.

Also, we did kick counts twice a day for the last trimester for our last one. Our OB actually wanted to do weekly non-stress tests for the last trimester, but I was afraid that they would find some erronious reason to deliver early (that is how we started with an induction with our first daughter), so we did the kick counts instead.

Congratulations to those of you with new babes, and good luck to those of you about to have a new little one!


----------



## ApplePieBaby

OMG I was STARVING after my csection... but I had to be on mag sulfate for 24 hours after birth & they wouldn't even let me have clear fluids til I was off of that. Once I was able to eat, I felt a gazillion times better, well until I sneezed or laughed LOL


----------



## TxMominCT

I just had my first baby in May, and although I really wanted a natural birth, I ended up in the OR due to the fact that she had her cord wrapped around her neck twice! I am hoping that I may be able to have a VBAC, but that isn't always possible. I really mourned the loss of my birth for a long time, it's getting better, but I really had major depression/hormonal issues for the first 5 months! With the eating issue, I was allowed to eat the next morning I could hardly sleep because I was so hungry! (I deliverd around midnight) I did have SEVERE gas pains on day 3. (which is supposed to be the big emotional day too) I finally got over it when they took out the staples from my stitches.


----------



## TexasSuz

With my first c-section I ate dinner on Wednesday night and had my baby at 1pm the next day. Then I was not allowed to eat until Sunday morning breakfast! I thought I was going to die! It was awful! 3 days with no food!

With the 2nd c-section I had dinner at 7pm - the baby came in the middle of the night and I ate the next day at lunch! Much better!


----------



## momz3

Have any of you had any troubles conceiving due to multiple c sections resulting in excessive scar tissue. I keep reading about how pelvic surgeries can cause problems with the egg moving through the fallopian tubes...I've had 3 c sections and I KNOW I have alot of scar tissue...we've only been ttc for about 4 months...I know that isn't long, however I hope its not a fertility issue (with my scar tissue, etc)

just wanting input


----------



## Trillian

I've only had one baby, but the OB told me I would never be able to have a natural birth, so I hope it's ok if I post here.

While I am grateful to have a healthy baby boy, my disappointment was (and is) immense. I still cry just thinking about it. I feel like one of life's key experiences is being denied to me.

It has been really helpful to read the experiences of other people in this thread, and to know my feelings are not silly.


----------



## jks06457

welcome-you came to the right place. clearly your ob has no bedside manner! i would tell them this. my ob has bad days and i call her on it-she is actually glad when i do because you just don't realize how you can effect people.

don't think that you failed, heck you gave it a hell of a try!! just remember that there are sooo many other things that will make a MUCH bigger difference on your child than the method of birth. i had a hard time coming to terms with my second c/s and i choose that one. regretted it until i got a copy of my records and learned that natural birth just wasn't in my cards. i am due in 1 week with this babe and have taken the reins on this section. i will have 3 healthy wonderful boys (god willing) and that is all that matters to me.


----------



## Mom_on_the_move

Trillian - I'm sorry to hear that you had such a difficult experience. Your experience sounds much like my first... 42 hours of labor, 5 hours of pushing, and then a c/s. The doctor's attitude towards you and your situation can make all the difference! Hang in there! I can say that while I had planned an unmedicated, natural birth with my first that became a c/s as well, and had a very disappointing c/s delivery with my second, I did have a very beautiful/satisfying birth (I'm still looking for the right words to describe it, because the others were still wonderful in that they ended with beautiful, healthy babies) with our third daughter this past May. The support system that I chose made all the difference! A beautiful c/s birth can be achieved, with some effort.

Hugs to you! I know what that disappointment and sorrow feels like!


----------



## mightymoo

It does drive me bananas how they tend to disregard the patient as an intelligent person the moment they get into a hospital gown. I was in the hospital recently for a miscarriage and d&c. I stayed overnight because we were concerned about excessive bleeding. We had an ultrasound the night before showed there was no baby but stuff still in the uterus, the next morning I talked to my OB who said 'we are going to get another ultrasound to see if the material has been expelled and if its still there do a D&C'. Great, they take me down to u/s where they apparently lost the doctor's order. They were saying to me 'You already had an u/s (from last night) "are you sure you are supposed to get one?" Yes, I just talked to the friggin doctor I'm sure! Just because I'm not a doc or nurse doesn't make me an idiot!


----------



## jks06457

wish me luck everyone. i'll fill in the blanks in a few days.







:


----------



## Emma's_Mommy

hi everyone....i am pregnant with my 2nd after a loss in July. I had a c/s with DD b/c she was breech and i will most likley have a repeat with this one b/c of my medical condition!


----------



## RosesArePurple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jks06457* 
wish me luck everyone. i'll fill in the blanks in a few days.







:


GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## MizLiz

Good luck, jks06457! I hope all goes smoothly and you are back soon to report on your new babe!

I have a question: Has anyone had a c-section when the placenta was over the front of the uterus? I went for my 20 week ultrasound today and all was well with the baby - it looks like another girl! - but the placenta is over the entire front of my uterus... I had suspected this as the baby moving has been quite 'muffled' compared with my other two... I know this wouldn't be a problem if I was having a vaginal birth but am concerned about how this might affect my c-section. Anyone have experience with this?

Thanks!


----------



## RosesArePurple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MizLiz* 
Has anyone had a c-section when the placenta was over the front of the uterus?

Yep. My last one. Not a problem for the C/S.


----------



## jks06457

told you all that i would fill in the blanks. he was born on 12/5 at 9:46 am. 9lbs 5 oz 22". nursing like a champ as sleeping quite well







. c/s and tubal went very well. i got o hold him in the OR.


----------



## RosesArePurple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jks06457* 
told you all that i would fill in the blanks. he was born on 12/5 at 9:46 am. 9lbs 5 oz 22". nursing like a champ as sleeping quite well







. c/s and tubal went very well. i got o hold him in the OR.

Congrats!!!!! Glad everything worked out!!


----------



## Silvercrest79

to jks06457 on her new baby boy. That is wonderful that you got to nurse him right away and that everything went well. Fill us in more when you can.


----------



## Bethbyrne

great thread.
I have had 7 c/s. yes you read right! 7.
My first back in 1990 was an emergency under a g/a.
Thereafter, scheduled ones.
When I got to number 5 I wanted a VBAC which all OBs were horrified at the thought!
Had number 7 in June this year and absolutely the last one (surgically modified now). The risks apparently after 3 c/s for accreta are huge (70%) so my luck must have been great.
Last one had a full praevia and query accreta but was ok.
Don't feel I missed out although felt that post partum recovery was more arduous due to surgery but doable.
One thing I have learnt is that if you have a c/s you can ensure that the environment is as welcoming as possible using music etc in OR.
love
Kate


----------



## jks06457

i think you and ethel kennedy take the cake-congrats!!


----------



## Emma's_Mommy

hi everyone....morning sickness is starting to kick in and i am no feeling soo hot, and when i called to confirm my normal GYN apt on the 15th (that was schduled for October but has been reschduled by them twice) they had CANCLED IT AND ROLLED IT INTO MY PRENATAL APT ON THE 28th.....

i was soooo ripping mad and the stupid receptionist it trying to tell me its OK that they did that....UMM HELLO NO IT'S NOT!!!!! i made that apt in SEPTEMBER to have another checkup for the d&c i neded in july b/c i was having awful period cramping and pain internally where my c-section scar is.....and it's DECEMBER and i still havnt been checked out for it and now i'm PREGNANT and STILL having some pain where my scar is....

i know your all wondering why i dont try to get in sooner....b/c the receptionst dosn't think its a problem (b/c she has a medical degree NOT) and wont let me schdule an apt......

so yeah i'm looking into a new OB and im soo sad b/c i LOVE my OB but i have had it with his staff!!!


----------



## mightymoo

I would call and ask to speak to the nurse or to leave a message for the OB, then leave your issue there on the voicemail and that you'ld like to get in for this becuase its a problem but the receptionist is refusing to make an appointment for you. I'd keep trying to make the appointment at differnet times during the week maybe you'll get a different person. Don't explain that you need a checkup, say you are having complications from your D/C and you want to see the doctor.


----------



## misseks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momz3* 
Have any of you had any troubles conceiving due to multiple c sections resulting in excessive scar tissue. I keep reading about how pelvic surgeries can cause problems with the egg moving through the fallopian tubes...I've had 3 c sections and I KNOW I have alot of scar tissue...we've only been ttc for about 4 months...I know that isn't long, however I hope its not a fertility issue (with my scar tissue, etc)

just wanting input

Just kind of jumping in on this thread, but I did want to clarify a bit about the 'tubes' b/c they aren't _really_ tubes, they are more like fluttering feathers that sort of create a wind that push the egg toward the openings of the uterus. Not actually tubes, like your throat is a tube.

anyway, hope that your conceptions woes are unwarranted!


----------



## niki_73

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jks06457* 
told you all that i would fill in the blanks. he was born on 12/5 at 9:46 am. 9lbs 5 oz 22". nursing like a champ as sleeping quite well







. c/s and tubal went very well. i got o hold him in the OR.

Congrats, glad everything went well.

I've got my date! I'm scheduled for the 3rd of January, and i go for all my pre-op next thursday. I've decided to get a tubal this time too, so DH doesn't have to have a Vasectomy- of course he is thrilled. My OB wants me to stay for 48 hours this time though







It is very weird to write BABY on the calendar


----------



## Silvercrest79




----------



## mamajennifer

I can't tell you how wonderful it is to find a group of women who really get how I have felt about my children's births.

I've had 3 sections, the first unplanned, and the hardest to deal with. I labored (induced, flat on my back, water broken without my permission) for 14 hours, c-section due to FTP and severe decel's in my daughter's heartrate during ctx. Immediately after she was born, the anesthetist gave me a medication called Versed which causes amnesia, so I have almost no memories at all of her birth, and didn't get to hold her until about 4 hours later. It took me 2 years before I could think about her birth without crying, and even now it makes me so sad.

My doctor told me after my daughter was born that I have extraordinarily large bones spurs in my pelvis that prevented my daughter from engaging, and made it impossible for me to have a vaginal birth. I spent the next few months in denial. I just knew he was wrong, I wanted to get pregnant again immediately so I could "do it right". I had horrible postpartum depression that I attribute at least in part to the c-section. I didn't bond with her for a long time and I wanted to put her up for adoption, because I didn't feel like her mother, and I wanted her to be with someone who could be a real mommy.

My sons births, both planned sections, were better, but still not anything that I feel good about. I still feel that I have never given birth. My children were born but I wasn't involved. And I am so bloody tired of everyone telling me "you should be grateful that you have 3 healthy children, no matter how they got here." I am grateful that I have these beautiful babies but that does NOT mean that I have to be happy about the way they were born.

Anyway, sorry this is so long and rambling. It's just the first time I've found somewhere to talk about this where I know I won't be looked down on about it. Thanks to the OP for starting this!


----------



## Aliviasmom

I had both babies via c-section.

With ds, I was induced at 41 weeks. I was in labor for 45 hours, including two hours of pushing. I had an epidural. They weren't really helpful in telling me how to push and because of my epidural, I couldn't feel it. DS refused to crown and apparently was coming out with the "wrong" part of his head. (I was 17 and placing baby for adoption, so they were very limited with the amount of information they gave me!














They decided to go ahead with a c-section. I only had my epidural, so I got to hear his first cry. The surgery was awful, horrible, and terrible. My c-section scar was done a tad below the hair line, but they effed up. There are like 3 pubic hairs growing out of it, and they sewed it where a nerve is too close to the skin or something. Anytime something lightly brushes against it, I react strongly! It hurt very often, and had that itch that couldn't be scratched because it was internal. DS was born 9 days late at 8lbs 11 oz.

With dd, I went into labor on my own 6 days past my due date. I labored at home until I just couldn't take it anymore and wanted to go into the hospital. When I finally got there, they checked me and I was at 7 cm!! I got an epidural right away. (In retrospect, if I had someone to help me labor--my mom was at home moving and I was single--I might have been able to make it longer.) After a little while, they came in and checked me. I only had a lip left. They broke my water, and my cervix "unstretched" back to a 7. My mom got there a few minutes later. I rested for a while. Then dd's heart rate started plummeting with each contraction and I was still only a 7. If I had been complete, they would have let me push. They said I need a c-section and that I couldn't use just my epidural. It was too urgent and they "couldn't get my epidural turned up high enough in time." So I was under general. I didn't meet my dd until about 2-3 hours later and I was really groggy. She wanted to nurse really bad, so I needed help moving into position. Luckily, she did fabulous and needed NO help! Oh, and the surgery went VERY well. They found a cyst on my ovary that they removed. Also, I was sewn up very well (they had to make a new incision because the other one was "too low" or something...) and I haven't had any pain from either incision since!

The doctor who did my second surgery (at a different hospital in a different town!) was fabulous and suggested that I only have c-sections in the future. I'm still kind of undecided on this. But, considering I'm not even pregnant, I have some time to think about this!









Oh, and the second doctor also put in my IUD and did a great job at that too! VERY minimal pain. I was just a little dizzy at first, but they gave me some crackers and a Diet Pepsi and I was fine. No cramps or anything. And to me, the worst part about the whole procedure was hearing the metal of the cervix clamp!


----------



## madmacksmommy

Hi everyone. It's is nice to see this thread here. I am the proud mommy to 2 dd's who were both born by c/s.

With my first dd I was showing early signs of pre-eclampsia so my OB put me in the hospital to do a 24hour urine to check for protein and an u/s because I was measuring really big. When they did my u/s they discovered that baby was breech and that she was not head down like they had thought. Her head was under the right side of my ribs. The next day when my 24hour urine came back that I did in fact have protien they decided to go ahead and do a c/s. My dd was born at 10:10pm. I was taken to recovery and dh went to the nursery with the babe. My epi wore off way to quickly and I was in horrible pain. When the recovery room nurses took me back to my room dh was still up in the nursery. I was on a morphine pump but my pain was so intense that the pump wasn't helping at all. The nurse came in after getting dh and I was hysterical. They finally called the OB and he ordered a shot of morphine via IV and it knocked me out for a few hours. I had not even seen my baby yet.







Once I woke up the pain was under control and they brought my dd to me.

When I got pregnant the 2nd time, dh and I talked about wheter or not to try for a VBaC. I switched to a different OB. I fell in love with him right away. However he couldn't do a VBAC b/c he could only deliever at 1 hospital and that hospital doesn't do VBAC. So I had the option of using a different OB and going to a different hospital (that was over almost an hour away) or we could do a repeat c/s. DH and I talked and the risks were not work it for us. We decided to have a repeat c/s. We scheduled the day and everything was fantastic! My OB was wonderful!! I had no pain like I had had the first time. My epi was great! Everything was wonderful! I really think that my OB went above and beyond to make it great for us! He is awesome!

There are times that I wish I would have had a natural delievery but I don't regret it. I am glad that both of my dd's were born healthy! Reading this thread has been great for me!


----------



## GenomicsGirl

Hi ladies! I haven't been on here in a long time - but it's so nice to come back and find a tribe like this!

I have 2 ds's, both born by unplanned c-sections and I'm 15 weeks pregnant with my 3rd child. I'm guessing that I'll have to have a scheduled c-s this time around







:

My story: Went into labour with ds #1, water broke, dilated nicely, went to hospital where they hooked me up and made me labour on my back. A couple of hours later I was pushing ... After 2.5 hours of pushing, the Dr tried the forceps 2 times and the vacuum 3 times. Ds wouldn't come out because his head was twisted and looking over his shoulder. Had to have a c-section. The trauma from the vacuum and forceps caused his head to swell and he had to have a skull XRay at 1 day old to check for fractures. I was convinced that if I had laboured differently, then I would have had a different outcome.

With ds #2, I was assured that the same thing wouldn't happen and I was determined to wait til the last minute to go to the hospital so I wouldn't get stuck on that bed! I went into labour on my own, after 30 minutes, my water exploded and it was all brown. I was in full-blown labour and pushing at home within a few more minutes. It was totally crazy! I went to the hospital and got hooked up to the bed because of the meconium in my water. After about 10 minutes of pushing, the Dr tells me that ds's head is twisted and she wanted to use the forceps and/or vacuum on ds's head. I said "no". I didn't want to risk a head injury when I knew the outcome would likely be unsuccessful.

Now, I'm pregnant again and hope to not have to go through the disappointment and pain of labour, pushing, then c-section ever again. My pelvis is just shaped so that the child gets cork-screwed on its way out







So that's my story. Pretty typical, I guess. But at least there are a bunch of you here know how upset I was about my failed VBAC!


----------



## pinky

Wow, I can't believe I found this thread today.

A friend just had a beautiful natural homebirth with her second, and it totally undid me. Not that I wished anything different for her, but somehow it brought up all my grief about my two unplanned c-sections. I spent much of today on the verge of tears.

I'm so grateful to have found this thread. I was reflecting last night that I am the only person I know who has only had surgical births.

I'll post more of my story later, but for now I'm subscribing!


----------



## MizLiz

Hey everyone,

I think this thread is great - I'm so happy to find a group of mamas who aren't continually challenging my reasons for having another c-section. I feel that based on my past medical history that sections are the safest for me and my baby and when people, although well intentioned, keep pushing me to go for a VBA2C it makes me feel like I'm putting myself before my kids somehow (?







: ?). I feel very comfortable with my birth choice and am enjoying my last pg experience...

Dh and I are *very* sure that this will be our last baby and I'm thinking of having my tubes tied during the surgery... anyone here have that done? I haven't talked to my OB about this yet (I see her tomorrow) so I'm not sure if it is common to 'double-up' the procedures.


----------



## Teakafrog

One week from today.......
Having to schedule this one is driving me nuts. With my first, I didn't know that it was coming. Now I'm counting down...slowly, so very slowly counting!







I want her here now!







Still psyching myself up that this one will be better, much easier to heal from with no labor ahead of time. It HAS to be better!


----------



## mamajennifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teakafrog* 
One week from today.......
Having to schedule this one is driving me nuts. With my first, I didn't know that it was coming. Now I'm counting down...slowly, so very slowly counting!







I want her here now!







Still psyching myself up that this one will be better, much easier to heal from with no labor ahead of time. It HAS to be better!

First of all, congrats on the impending arrival!

As for it being easier, my first section was definitely the worst. I didn't even need pain meds after my 2nd or 3rd. Part of it (for me) was the fact that I hadn't gone through labor first, part of it was the fact that the incision was made mostly through scar tissue, and part I think was just that I knew what to expect, and I wasn't as scared about the whole thing. Just make sure you take it as easy as possible, which is never easy to do when you've got a newborn and an older child!

Good luck and I'm looking forward to your update!


----------



## CorbinsMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamajennifer* 
As for it being easier, my first section was definitely the worst. I didn't even need pain meds after my 2nd or 3rd. Part of it (for me) was the fact that I hadn't gone through labor first, part of it was the fact that the incision was made mostly through scar tissue, and part I think was just that I knew what to expect, and I wasn't as scared about the whole thing.

Do they normally make the incision through the scar tissue if you've had a previous c-section? Can I request that they do that?

My recovery was tough. I was induced and didn't progress beyond 4cm, so by the time they did the c-sec I was so exhausted already. That certainly didn't help my recovery! Does anyone have any ideas to help with healing? I'm planning on taking some arnica pearls with me and my chiro/acupuncturist friend will be visiting me in the hospital.

Today they gave me two dates to choose from: April 19 or 20. I feel like I need to consult a psychic or something to decide which day is best!


----------



## intorainbowz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MizLiz* 
Hey everyone,
I feel that based on my past medical history that sections are the safest for me and my baby and when people, although well intentioned, keep pushing me to go for a VBA2C it makes me feel like I'm putting myself before my kids somehow (?







: ?). I feel very comfortable with my birth choice and am enjoying my last pg experience...

Dh and I are *very* sure that this will be our last baby and I'm thinking of having my tubes tied during the surgery... anyone here have that done? I haven't talked to my OB about this yet (I see her tomorrow) so I'm not sure if it is common to 'double-up' the procedures.

I feel the same way. I really don't want any VBAC advice. I'm glad that others want to do this, but based on my history, I honestly feel that for me alone, a VBAC would be placing myself and my desire to vaginaly birth ahead of my baby, my husband and DS.

It is VERY common to double up. In Utah there is a waiting period to get this done. Hopefully your OB can explain what is required in your state.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorbinsMama* 
My recovery was tough. I was induced and didn't progress beyond 4cm, so by the time they did the c-sec I was so exhausted already.

Today they gave me two dates to choose from: April 19 or 20. I feel like I need to consult a psychic or something to decide which day is best!

I did not labor and found my c/s recovery fairly easy. Two of my friends labored then had a c/s, and then had a scheduled c/s. They say the scheduled c/s is tons easier. I found to help with recover the best advice I have is get out of the damn bed as fast as you can. Because DD was in NICU I had to get out of bed to see her. I got up about 4.5 hours later, then every 3-4 hours for the next 12 hours, then I was up and down at will. Once they pulled the cathedar and IV, I felt very good and was walking all over the hospital. I over did it, and crashed the next night, but a good nights sleep helped wonders.

HYDRATE, HYDRATE, HYDRATE. Before and after. I was told that camimile tea helps your body as well. I was told to drink it warm, not hot.

The conversation on when to have DD was so very weird.

OB: Lets have the baby this Saturday or Sunday.
Me: (Look at DH) he shrugs. What is better for you? We have no plans...
OB: Well Sunday is Mother's Day, so how about Saturday so you'll be a Mother on Mother's Day.
Me: OK. (I was thinking, I'm sure you would rather be with your family that morning, but she rounded on me that am.)

It is a VERY weird conversation in deed.


----------



## MaryLang

Wow!!!! The only place on this site I feel 100% comfortable. I've had 3 c/s's. 1:The first I was totally commited to going natural, started off in a birthing center, took bradley classes, the whole nine-yards. A number of things can together to end up with this result. Not a very good relationship with the midwife, she never checked babes position, even though I had been in labor for two days before I went in. Babe was LOP, and not just that but lodged in my pelvis. After the normal routine of natural birthing options, ball, shower, jacuzzi, walking, lots and lots of jacuzzi, I tranfered to the hospital and got a much wanted epidural at this point, I was mad, discouraged, my midwife and doula were getting frustrated that I was in labor for so long, and I could feel it big time. Anyways after laboring from a friday night to a monday morning (never counted the hrs) I had the c-section, dd was born with a nice bruise acroos her head, from being lodged.
2:THis was planned a VBAC, impatient doctor, what more can I say?
3:This too was planned a VBA2C, much, much better doc, willing to happily assist the birth even though this was my third kid in as many years. Had found this site, prepared so, so much mentally and physically.Everything was going great until I woke up at 35 wks to a blood stained bed and blood soaked underwear, I had placenta previa, it was bleeding, determined it was my blood and let me go another week on bed rest until I delivered by third c/s. After this one I was actually glad to have had previous sections, because my dd was born with a heart defect and spent a week in the NICU, so I was up and around first thing in the morning after a afternoon c/s, pretty much living in the NICU that week.
And I plan on having more c/s's and am niot feeling so bad about it. My uterus was splitting open when went in so thankfully I had a previa ironically, I would have tore for sure through labor. My doctor didn't double stitch me so I destined for more c/s's and while I do feel like I've missed out on some cool stuff, I don't beat myself up over it.


----------



## magpie mamma

MizLiz, I "doubled up" and got tied when I had my second and last c-section. It seemed a little crazy to do because it was so hard to get pregnant with DD2 but my OB brought it up because of my age, 46, there was no way I was going to have anymore children and she said that she had seen it happen before. Also I wanted to simplify birth control, i.e. not drugs, etc, since I had taken them to get pregnant. It was very simple, did not take any time at all to do, and I am glad I did it.


----------



## Teakafrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intorainbowz* 
The conversation on when to have DD was so very weird.

OB: Lets have the baby this Saturday or Sunday.
Me: (Look at DH) he shrugs. What is better for you? We have no plans...
OB: Well Sunday is Mother's Day, so how about Saturday so you'll be a Mother on Mother's Day.
Me: OK. (I was thinking, I'm sure you would rather be with your family that morning, but she rounded on me that am.)

It is a VERY weird conversation in deed.

Yeah, mine was like
OB: Well, let's look at the week before you're due. Earlier in the week is better, I'm off the weekend. You want to go the 25th?
Me: Are you sure about that? You really think your wife and kids are gonna let you spend that morning with me and not them?
OB: Oh yeah, I guess that is Christmas..... How about the 26th?
Me: Um, yeah.....that would work.....







:


----------



## mamajennifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MizLiz* 

Dh and I are *very* sure that this will be our last baby and I'm thinking of having my tubes tied during the surgery... anyone here have that done? I haven't talked to my OB about this yet (I see her tomorrow) so I'm not sure if it is common to 'double-up' the procedures.

I missed this post! I had my tubes tied and an umbilical hernia repaired during my last c-section. I think it's pretty common to do the tubal at the same time if you're in for a section anyway. Heck, you're already open, why not!







r

And LOL at your dr. Teakafrog. Just a little out of touch there!


----------



## Peppermint

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamajennifer* 
umbilical hernia repaired during my last c-section.

Could you please tell me about this, I am planning to do that this time and am wondering how much time and such it adds to the surgery/recovery. Thanks!


----------



## My_Three_Sons

I have two friends who have 'doubled up' and got a tubal at the same time as a c-section. I've considered it, but it just feels too final a thing to do until after we've had this baby (our 3rd). My dh would love it though, lol.

A friend of mine had to have a drain in place after her 3rd c-section (wasn't in for long though). Anyone here had this? I'm a little freaked at the thought. She also had a tubal at the same time, so maybe that was why?

Perhaps I'm an oddity here, but I know SO many women who've had only c-section births. I can think of at least 7 friends (in the same 'clique', if you will), we all have kids and all have been by c-section. We're all in our 30s too, maybe it's an age thing?

Tricia


----------



## mamajennifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peppermint* 
Could you please tell me about this, I am planning to do that this time and am wondering how much time and such it adds to the surgery/recovery. Thanks!

It didn't add much time to mine at all. My baby was born at 7:42 and I was back in my room before 8:30, and that included the tubal. I didn't notice any added recovery issues either. Really, other than the fact that I no longer had the hernia bulge in my belly button, I didn't notice anything at all. Good Luck with your surgery!


----------



## mamajennifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *My_Three_Sons* 

A friend of mine had to have a drain in place after her 3rd c-section (wasn't in for long though). Anyone here had this? I'm a little freaked at the thought. She also had a tubal at the same time, so maybe that was why?

I had a drain in after my 3rd c-section, but it was because I'd requested it. (and on an unrelated, but trippy note, I had forgotten about it until reading your post!) After my 2nd c-section I had some issues with healing because I got a seroma (fluid filled bubble) under the incision that kept it from closing and required us to let it heal from the inside out, which meant we had to pack the opening with gauze and change it twice a day, which was really uncomfortable! So I asked the doctor what we could do to prevent that when I was pregnant with my 3rd, and the drain was what we did. Now, from what I understand, most women won't have this problem, mine was mostly because I am well... very plus sized







Having all the extra weight makes it harder to heal. But obviously, since I'd forgotten it, the drain was no big deal.


----------



## Rosalia

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this site, but I'm so glad I have stumbled across the c-section forum. I'll let the following speak for me regarding my experiences. I actually posted this yesterday on another forum in response to a pregnancy question related to c-sections and was promptly banned. Anyhow, here's what I wrote, and I look forward to getting to know you all.

Hi girls,

I'm not expecting in March, but several of my online friends brought this post to my attention because of my experiences with c-sections. I had two in less than two years (13 months, 1 day to be exact). The first was not planned at all. I went into labour with my daughter, and I attempted to push for about 12 or 13 hours, but then she went into distress (low heart rate), and the doctor attending to me decided that an emergency c-section would be my best bet.

So, my daughter was born via c-section and came into the world weighing 9 pounds 10 ounces, and was an amazing 10 out 10 twice in a row on the Apgar tests. She's now 19 months old and an active, healthy toddler.

My experience with the c-section wasn't so great, however. My incision didn't properly heal, and I actually had to be re-opened because of a hard mass of fluid. It had to be drained, and a nurse had to come every day for almost three months to tend to it, filling it with iodine and gauze.

When my daughter was five and a half months old, I became pregnant with my son. He wasn't due until August 2006, but he came into this world at 33 weeks 6 days. I went into labour, and I had been advised by my gyno (my hubby's cousin) that it might be in my best interest to have another c-section. I was iffy about it and really wanted a vbac, but when I went into labour so early, I thought it might be best just to go through with the c-section and have him taken to the NICU so he could be tended to as quickly as possible. I was 4cm dialated within an hour of being at the hospital, and I had to argue with the doctor on duty because she kept insisting that I was the perfect candidate for a vbac. I told her that I wanted the c-section, so after 7 hours of making sure my water didn't break, my son was born via c-section, weighing 5 pounds 6 ounces. He's now 6 months (4 and a half adjusted) and is a healthy 14 and a half pounds.

Again, I had another c-section infection. This time, it was along the outside of my scar, like a mass of grapes and a nurse had to tend to it again, but it wasn't as severe.

By the way, they don't re-cut an existing c-section scar. I have two and most women I know who have had more than one also have two or more. It depends on the position of the baby.

So, in conclusion, while both of my children were born healthy (my son had 6, then 9 on the Apgars), I wouldn't recommend a c-section if at all possible. I had severe guilt for having a c-section with my daughter, and ended up having awful PPD that was triggered somewhat by that. I did a lot of research while pregnant with my son, and wanted to truly have a vbac, but I'm an overweight woman when I'm not pregnant, and with my history of previous scar infections, I decided it would be best to have another c-section, but it bothers me to this day that I couldn't have natural births with either of my children.


----------



## Peppermint

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rosalia* 
By the way, they don't re-cut an existing c-section scar. I have two and most women I know who have had more than one also have two or more. It depends on the position of the baby.

I have had 3 sections and all were re-cut along the existing scar. Interesting that it isn't that way everywhere.

mamajennifer- thanks for the info on the hernia issue.

Question- Is anyone on our little support thread here anti-vacccine and Rh- with an Rh+ partner? I am at such a loss of what to do about Rhogam this time.

Also- what do you all think of taking mega doses of Vit C prior to a c-section? Doctors seem to know so little about supplements and their benefits, but- you never know if something is safe when having major surgery like that.

I am also thinking a lot lately about what kind of pain relief I want this time. I have had 3 spinals, the first 2 had some long-lasting med in them that made me itchy, but worked well. The last time, the anesthesiologist decided not to use that drug (b/c of the itching) but I was given a patient-controlled morphine pump which did ABSOLUTELY NOTHING for me, and was simply awful. Darvesette (sp?) works well for me, but I worry about taking that level of acetaminophen. Thoughts?


----------



## Learnintolaugh

Hi, I don't think I've posted on this thread yet, if I have please excuse the forgetfulness!

Both of my boys were born by cs. The first one I had planned what I thought was a good plan in my mind. I was going to go natural, I was going to move around, if it got too bad I would do the drugs that our childbirth class had said were a good option 'just to take the edge off' (Stadol and Nubain come to mind as the names?) My water broke at home, and his head must have been engaged already because I never had a huge gush, just little leaks every now and then. When I got to the hospital I was somewhat dismayed that they hooked me up to the monitors right away and I was flat on my back, because that wasn't in my plan. After laboring for about 2 hours flat on my back I decided to go w/ the drugs, no epidural. Stupid mistake. They made me groggy and pretty much sent my sense of reasoning straight out the window. After 2 hours of those, and still only 4 cm dilated I opted for an epidural instead. I labored for several more hours and was still only 4 cm dilated. They talked about giving me some pitocin to speed things up, but wanted to wait until the OB operating room was free just in case. Then his heart rate started having decals and after the 3rd time the dr recommended a cs. So, after 12 hours of labor and still at less than 5 cm, I agreed. Because the OB OR was still occupied w/ another cs they had to take me up to the regular surgical floor. I am a little fuzzy about what happened from that point on. It would appear that they ended up giving me a spinal instead of the regular epidural, because in the recovery room I could not move my arms and felt like I couldn't breathe. Anyhow, the cs went pretty quickly, he was out before I even realized they'd started cutting. I was still groggy from the drugs that I'd had HOURS ago, and so tired I could barely open my eyes, and both my arms were still strapped down. I remember dh bringing him over and holding him by my face so I could see him and I was crying because I wanted so desperately to look at him but I just couldn't seem to get it together enough to keep my eyes open and look. That's the last I remember until I was in the recovery room, terrified because I felt like I couldn't breathe and the darn nurse just kept ignoring me. I heard her comment to another nurse that 'it's normal for them to feel like they can't breathe', but not once did she speak directly to me and reassure me. The one bright spot in all of this was that one of dh's friends from college was a nurse on the OB floor, had come on duty a few hours earlier and switched w/ the other nurse so she could be assigned to me. She came up to the recovery room and asked if I wanted her to bring Jordan up. Since I wasn't on the OB floor this required a little bit of twisting arms and rule breaking as they already had the security tag on him and he wasn't supposed to leave the OB floor. But she managed it and brought him up so I could see him. She offered to help put him to my breast so I could nurse (I still could not move my arms at all) and to my everlasting regret I said no, I just couldn't do it at that time. Once I got through that phase, and the incessant nausea and puking that any kind of drug and anesthesia seems to do to me, recovery was pretty easy. I didn't take much pain med in the hospital, and maybe one dose of what they sent home with me. I did however retain water like the Hoover Dam. My feet swelled so much they hurt, and the only thing I could get on them was my Birkenstocks on the largest strap setting (good thing it was April and warm).

Fast forward to several years later, different state, different doc, pregnant with my 2nd son. I knew that VBAC was possible, but I was scared I'd have a repeat performance. I knew it was my last pregnancy and the thought of not being able to focus on my child was something I couldn't bear to go through again. So I opted for a repeat cs (and ended up going into labor 5 hours before it was scheduled). I don't regret it. I only had an epidural, so I was alert the whole time. After he was born they unstrapped one of my arms so that I could touch him. I was able to nurse him in the recovery room with only a little bit of nausea from the position I had to lay in. They had me up and walking much sooner than the other hospital and I suspect as a result of that I had very little water retention (good thing because November in SD is not a good time to be wearing Birkies outdoors!). Recovery again was pretty easy, I think the most pain I had was from the tubal they did at the same time. Although I get a little sad when I read stories about beautiful home births or water births I feel like I got a positive experience the 2nd time around and I don't regret my choice.

Just a word to those considering tubals at the time of a c/s (if you've made it this far). You may want to research it a bit, as I've read in several places since then that there is a slightly higher failure rate if you do it then, as opposed to waiting a certain amount of time. Just in case that concerns you at all.


----------



## De-lovely

Just saw this tribe-I have had THREE c-sections....all along the same incision though each time it got a touch longer from working away scar tissue I am sure.

I will be back with more of the story-gonna grab a shower since all kids are QUIET!WOOOOOHOOOOO!


----------



## GenomicsGirl

Wow, there are so many of us! Sometimes I feel awkward because I seem to be the only one around who's stuck with c-sections. My intro is a page or so back, but I keep checking in to see the new additions


----------



## AmandasMom

I've had 2 CS. When CS numbre 2 happened, after they took him out, my doctor had to "clean up" what the first doctor did. she said there was a large amount of scar tissue to clean up so that if I decided to have another baby, there would less problems. it took her 2 hours to (burn?) the scar tissue away. then they ran tests to make sure they didn't hit my bladdar or other things inside there.


----------



## Silvercrest79

I am the one who started the thread. I thought I'd pop in and say Merry Christmas and a blessed New Year to you all!


----------



## pookel

I'm not sure if I belong here yet, but I probably will end up having all my children by C-section. My first was an unplanned C/S after 20 hours of labor and 3 hours of pushing (in excruciating pain despite the epidural, and I have never forgiven the anesthesiologist for turning down the dosage "so I could feel to push" - when I could feel perfectly well already). Turns out my son was posterior, which no one bothered to tell me; I only found out through overhearing the doctors talk about it during the section. He was wedged in the birth canal so tightly they had to pull him back out with a vacuum extractor. My doctor had been able to touch the top of his head with her fingers through the last hour of pushing, and he never came out any farther.

My recovery was awful, probably because of the difficulty they had in pulling him out. It took them at least 20 minutes to get him out of there. I felt fine at the time, just like they were pushing my belly around gently, but as soon as the drugs wore off it was agonizing. It was at least 3 days before I could walk and I was still limping around at my 6-week appointment. I think the pain I was in contributed to my PPD and my breastfeeding issues (a whole different subject ...), and I didn't really start to bond with my son until after the first couple months.

Now I'm pregnant again. The OB who did my C/S said that I am not a candidate for a VBAC. Several nurses told me my external incision looked normal sized, but I guess either the internal cut was wider or she just doesn't like VBACs. I don't know. I could probably get the records and do the research and talk to the one doctor in my town who is said to be VBAC-friendly ... but I don't think I'm going to. I think I will just schedule the section this time.

I hope this thread is a place where I won't get flamed for that decision. I might be able to do a VBAC. I'm young and healthy and have no risk factors other than the prior C/S. But the truth is, I just can't handle the risk of going through the same thing again - going through labor, and pushing, and the baby getting stuck, and ending up with a C-section anyway. I would rather have the recovery from a planned section than the recovery I had after the difficulty of removing a stuck baby. I think a planned section will be easier on my body, easier on my toddler, and easier on my bonding with the new baby, and those are the things that are most important to me.


----------



## jr'smom

How do you know when to trust the doctors that you really do HAVE to have a C/S?

With DS1, we planned a homebirth, I labored naturally with slow progress for 15 hours after my water broke. I had to go to the hospital and and was put on pitocin still not progressing past 5cm in the next 10 hrs before the doctor said I needed to have a C/S. Doctor said DS's head never even got into the canal--same old baby is too big (9lb,6oz) for the opening excuse. I had a really hard time accepting that that's the way it had to be, and getting down on myself for not planning that it could go that way, and not trying to hold out for the natural birth.

With DS2 we had a doula and I at least had considered that it may end in C/S, but we attempted homebirth again. This time my water broke and labor was intense. I had a lot of swelling and high blood pressure a couple hours into it so we transferred to the hospital. Even though contractions were hard, still I didn't dilate past 5cm and I had another C/S. Once again different doctor said--baby is too big (10lb. 3oz) for the opening. Again head never entered the canal after 24 hours of labor. All the docs involved seemed to agree any future births should be by planned C/S.

My doctor--who promotes homebirth--agreed C/S would e necesary but doesn't want it to be scheduled. He says the future plan should be to wait until I go into labor and then have a C/S. This way baby determines the timing and there wouldn't be the risk of taking the baby before he/she is ready.

So, I have questions for you all. Does this sound reasonable to you? Would you insist on trying to have a HBA2C? How many C/S are "safe"? I hate the idea that I am limited to having 4 children, even though I'm not sure I would choose to have more than that if I could!

I really feel for all of you who have expressed sadness over not being able to deliver vaginally. Even though in my head I can rationalize that C/S is okay, I'm not a failure, all that matters is that I have these beutiful, healthy children...My heart sinks when I let myself think of the homebirths that I planned and when I read your stories too.


----------



## niki_73

Just stopping in to let everyone know my little girl arrived on the 20th by emergency c/s again! We had planned on a scheduled for Jan 3rd but on the 19th i told my DH she wasn't moving very much and she must be up to something, thinking she was changing postion or something, so the next morning i got up to pee and my water broke on the bathroom floor at 7am. I called Dh at work and said today was baby day and i would call him back in abit once i had a shower, charged the camera and called the midwife. I woke up my sister (she came in the OR with me) called my midwife and parents and the midwife said to head to the hospital around 8:30-9. My mom and sister drove me to the hospital and we told DH we would call him when we knew when the OR would be ready. They told me at the hospital that my OB was on holidays and so the oncall OB would delivery me later that night as the OR was booked till 8pm. The nurses did a nitrazine test to make sure it was amiotic fluid and i was hooked up to a monitor. The nurses started to worry when DD wasn't moving and tried getting me to change postions but that wouldn't work either so the OB came in and was worried that my cervix had an infection (it did) and said he wanted the baby out now. So within minutes we were flying down the hall towards the OR and DH was driving as fast as he could from work (he did make it on time) and within minutes my little girl was born with the cord wrapped tight around her neck that she couldn't move without choking herself so i guess she knew to stay still and we would get her help. She is doing very well and we went home the next day. She is 36w4d and weighted 6lbs 0.5oz and is 19in long, she is in preemie clothes for now.


----------



## RosesArePurple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *niki_73* 
Just stopping in to let everyone know my little girl arrived on the 20th by emergency c/s again!

What a story! Congratulations! and Merry Christmas! I'm so glad she's fine.


----------



## RosesArePurple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pookel* 
I'm not sure if I belong here yet, but I probably will end up having all my children by C-section.

...

I don't know. I could probably get the records and do the research and talk to the one doctor in my town who is said to be VBAC-friendly ... but I don't think I'm going to. I think I will just schedule the section this time.

I hope this thread is a place where I won't get flamed for that decision. I might be able to do a VBAC. I'm young and healthy and have no risk factors other than the prior C/S. But the truth is, I just can't handle the risk of going through the same thing again - going through labor, and pushing, and the baby getting stuck, and ending up with a C-section anyway. I would rather have the recovery from a planned section than the recovery I had after the difficulty of removing a stuck baby. I think a planned section will be easier on my body, easier on my toddler, and easier on my bonding with the new baby, and those are the things that are most important to me.

Well.... You won't get flamed here. I think we all agree that there are some of us that need c/s to live and to have our babies live. None of us take c/s lightly. It doesn't sound like you do either. I understand your fear that it could happen again. I'm not going to tell you that you should try for a VBAC. Not here.

I will tell you that I was trying for a VBAC when I first wrote to this tribe. ha ha.

Have a healthy pregnancy!


----------



## RosesArePurple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jr'smom* 
How do you know when to trust the doctors that you really do HAVE to have a C/S?

...

All the docs involved seemed to agree any future births should be by planned C/S.

...

My doctor--who promotes homebirth--agreed C/S would e necesary but doesn't want it to be scheduled. He says the future plan should be to wait until I go into labor and then have a C/S. This way baby determines the timing and there wouldn't be the risk of taking the baby before he/she is ready.

So, I have questions for you all. Does this sound reasonable to you? Would you insist on trying to have a HBA2C? How many C/S are "safe"? I hate the idea that I am limited to having 4 children, even though I'm not sure I would choose to have more than that if I could!

Well, from your story, I would say it's time to trust the docs. Sorry. It sounds like you'd really like to try vaginally. I think if you can wait until you go into labor, then you know your baby is ready. I think it's a good idea. Sounds like you might have a good OB on your hands.

I don't know the number of safe C/Ss.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## intorainbowz

I don't know the number... but Rose Kennedy (mom to JFK and RFK and 11 others) had 13 c/s.


----------



## pookel

OK, I have a question ...

Anyone have advice on dealing with a toddler after a section? I'm sure I'll be under the "don't lift anything heavier than the baby" restriction for several weeks again, and that means my 26-pound monster is off limits. I'm sure this is going to hurt his feelings terribly (and will definitely not improve his relationship with the baby, who gets to be held all the time). I'm not sure at 2 1/2 he'll be old enough to understand. How do I get through that period without alienating him?


----------



## jks06457

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pookel* 
OK, I have a question ...

Anyone have advice on dealing with a toddler after a section? I'm sure I'll be under the "don't lift anything heavier than the baby" restriction for several weeks again, and that means my 26-pound monster is off limits. I'm sure this is going to hurt his feelings terribly (and will definitely not improve his relationship with the baby, who gets to be held all the time). I'm not sure at 2 1/2 he'll be old enough to understand. How do I get through that period without alienating him?

i remember spending lots of time on the couch or the floor. it's easier to get to their level than bring them to yours. i am 3 weeks PP and already broke that rule. at that age you can also have them help. best of luck, you'll manage!


----------



## jannyjo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pookel* 
OK, I have a question ...

Anyone have advice on dealing with a toddler after a section? I'm sure I'll be under the "don't lift anything heavier than the baby" restriction for several weeks again, and that means my 26-pound monster is off limits. I'm sure this is going to hurt his feelings terribly (and will definitely not improve his relationship with the baby, who gets to be held all the time). I'm not sure at 2 1/2 he'll be old enough to understand. How do I get through that period without alienating him?

I did a lot of getting down to their level, but I also got a stool to encourage the kids to climb up to be next to me (or in my lap) on the sofa or the bed for cuddles. I had them use the stool for climbing up into the chair for meals and DH did all the lifting into the carseats. I encouraged them to help me as much as possible on their own power.


----------



## ZaMasmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmandasMom* 
I've had 2 CS. When CS numbre 2 happened, after they took him out, my doctor had to "clean up" what the first doctor did. she said there was a large amount of scar tissue to clean up so that if I decided to have another baby, there would less problems. it took her 2 hours to (burn?) the scar tissue away. then they ran tests to make sure they didn't hit my bladdar or other things inside there.

Ooooh, I smelled burning during my second cs too!! Was that what is was? Were they burning scar tissue away or would there be another reason to burn my flesh? They did this when they were "closing" you up right??


----------



## CharlieBrown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pookel* 
OK, I have a question ...

Anyone have advice on dealing with a toddler after a section? I'm sure I'll be under the "don't lift anything heavier than the baby" restriction for several weeks again, and that means my 26-pound monster is off limits. I'm sure this is going to hurt his feelings terribly (and will definitely not improve his relationship with the baby, who gets to be held all the time). I'm not sure at 2 1/2 he'll be old enough to understand. How do I get through that period without alienating him?

no real advise as i was home after 4 days and lifted my 21 month old while not walking very well but I didn't vacuum.







:










Try to take it easy and accept any form of help!


----------



## pookel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sdgirl* 
no real advise as i was home after 4 days and lifted my 21 month old while not walking very well but I didn't vacuum.







:









Wow! I hope I feel good enough after this one to do that. After my unplanned section I couldn't get up out of a chair by myself for weeks!


----------



## GenomicsGirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *niki_73* 
Just stopping in to let everyone know my little girl arrived on the 20th by emergency c/s again!

Congratulations! Sounds like an exciting time for all of you! And glad that another healthy baby arrived


----------



## GenomicsGirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jr'smom* 
How do you know when to trust the doctors that you really do HAVE to have a C/S?

You know, I can't really answer that with any facts to back me up. I'll tell you what, though - it is so disheartening to go into labor, have your water break on its own, to dilate and be able to push and push and just not be able to push the baby out. It's sucks when they have to push the baby back up into you in order to complete the c-section. I have gone through it twice, and I'd rather not go through it again. I'm actually *scared* of going into labor this time because my labors are so short and I know that once my water breaks I'll be in tremendous (and seemingly pointless) pain.

I've heard (but I can't quote any stats) that the stress of an active labor can rupture the c-section scar. I'm not sure how true that is, or whether it's outdated and anecdotal.


----------



## GenomicsGirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pookel* 
Anyone have advice on dealing with a toddler after a section?

I had a 21-month old who weighed in the mid-2os when ds #2 was born. I picked him up, but I did it very gently. I would tell him to climb onto the couch, or a bench so that he would he higher and I wouldn't have to bend as much


----------



## Storm Bride

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pookel* 
My recovery was awful, probably because of the difficulty they had in pulling him out. It took them at least 20 minutes to get him out of there. I felt fine at the time, just like they were pushing my belly around gently, but as soon as the drugs wore off it was agonizing. It was at least 3 days before I could walk and I was still limping around at my 6-week appointment. I think the pain I was in contributed to my PPD and my breastfeeding issues (a whole different subject ...), and I didn't really start to bond with my son until after the first couple months.

...

I would rather have the recovery from a planned section than the recovery I had after the difficulty of removing a stuck baby. I think a planned section will be easier on my body, easier on my toddler, and easier on my bonding with the new baby, and those are the things that are most important to me.

I'm not going to try to change your mind, but I do want to note that planned repeat section is no guarantee that you'll have a better recovery. With my first section, it was at least three days before I could walk, but by two months post-partum, I was basically back to normal (still a little weak).

With my second section - scheduled, no labour - I was walking around, with difficulty, by the second day. I still had pain in my incision/scar for 7-8 _months_.

With my third section - scheduled, but some labour - my initial recovery was very quick. I was walking around within about 12 hours and was all over the ward during my 3-day stay. I'm now 17 months pp, and I've lost all feeling in half of my abdomen, and my bladder. My third delivery also hurt like hell, because the OB couldn't pull ds2 out, and my GP was pushing brutally hard on my upper abdomen, above the anethesia. My upper abdomen and lower chest were still sore when I went home three days later.

I know that everyone's experience is different, but a planned section can be really bad, too. Overall, I'd take my 'emergency' section over the other two in a heartbeat (except that it got me into this 'high risk' mess).


----------



## snangel

Hey I belong here too! Wow and I was starting to feel alone!!! My ds1 was born by emergency section after 46 hours of labour. His hart rate dropped a few times, then the last time, it dropped then stopped. He was resetated (thank G*d) and is ok today. My ds2and3 were born by repeat schedualed section, as the thought of what happened to ds1 brought me to tears. I am done now, and am thankful that there are csections as neither my children or I would be here to share this life. Yes I do mourn the fact I will never push my children from my body, or have that "perfect" birth I (still) dream of, but I know that our sections were nessecary, and life saving.


----------



## pookel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
I know that everyone's experience is different, but a planned section can be really bad, too. Overall, I'd take my 'emergency' section over the other two in a heartbeat (except that it got me into this 'high risk' mess).

Wow, thanks for the warning! Do you have any idea what caused the differences - or is it just sort of random how each one turns out?


----------



## jks06457

my planned c-s wre far eas ier than the emergencyy one.


----------



## TexasSuz

I was blessed in that I went into labor the day before my planned c-section #2. The few hours of labor before the c-section really helped the baby and me. I feel that this is the best way to go but few doctors want it to happen that way. We joke that my daughter is headstrong and did not want anyone scheduling her birthday so she picked her own!


----------



## Storm Bride

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pookel* 
Wow, thanks for the warning! Do you have any idea what caused the differences - or is it just sort of random how each one turns out?

I'm not sure what happened with dd (my second). The pain just wouldn't go away.

With ds2, I think there were two factors. First, the infection in my incision (they stuck me in a window in the sun in July, and I sweated non-stop for three days...plus this was the only one where I was home caring for a toddler and a newborn) slowed down the healing - my incision took well over a month to fully close. Also, the surgeon didn't do as good a job, and/or I have significant internal scarring - there was definitely nerve damage, and it's probably as healed as it's going to get. I have no idea why it happened, but it really sucks.


----------



## Teakafrog

Just wanted to let you know, our beautiful daughter Gianna was born 12/26, by planned c/s. Baby was 7lb, 9oz, even with gestational diabetes. I got my spinal, after the arguing from anesthesia (I was high risk due to being on heparin for a clotting disorder). No problems at all from it, except it went too high again and I felt like I couldn't breathe the whole time. It took 12 hrs for that thing to wear off! But when those 12hrs were over, I was out of bed going. SO unlike my first (emerg) c/s. This was a totally different experience. I was able to get out of bed by myself the first day, am down to motrin only for pain, and can do stairs and everything! Thanks to all who gave encouragement that it COULD be better this time, it really is!


----------



## mightymoo

Congratulations Tammy!!


----------



## CorbinsMama

Congratulations! I hope my c/s in April is better the second time around like yours was!


----------



## ksera05

Congratulations on the new little one!


----------



## Peppermint

Congratulations Tammy! I love the name choice







. After Saint Gianna? I wanted to name a girl after her, but dh thought such an "Italian" sounding name would be "off" with our "Irish" kid names.







(and, we are havinga boy anyway)

So glad your birth went better this time around!


----------



## GenomicsGirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teakafrog* 
Just wanted to let you know, our beautiful daughter Gianna was born 12/26, by planned c/s.

Congratulations! Gianna is such a pretty name - is it short for Giovanna? It's nice to hear that your c-section was better this time around - it can be very painful for some people!


----------



## mamajennifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teakafrog* 
Just wanted to let you know, our beautiful daughter Gianna was born 12/26, by planned c/s. Baby was 7lb, 9oz,

Yay! Congratulations to the teakafrog family! I love her name, and I am soooooooo glad it was a better experience for you.


----------



## RosesArePurple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teakafrog* 
Just wanted to let you know, our beautiful daughter Gianna was born 12/26, by planned c/s.

Congratulaions!!







:


----------



## Teakafrog

Thanks to all! She is 8 days old now, and still nursing wonderfully. We go in for a checkup tomorrow to see how much she's gained.

I feel almost normal! I haven't felt this good in 9 months! Last c/s I couldn't even get out of bed by myself at this point. And, I have nearly stopped bleeding already. Is that normal? I remember several weeks of it last time. I just can't believe the difference. And I'm 10 yrs older this time than last!!! You'd think it would be harder. At this rate, I can almost imagine having another baby someday...


----------



## MizLiz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teakafrog* 
And, I have nearly stopped bleeding already. Is that normal? I remember several weeks of it last time. I just can't believe the difference. And I'm 10 yrs older this time than last!!! You'd think it would be harder. At this rate, I can almost imagine having another baby someday...

Congrats on your new baby - I'm so glad to hear that all went well and that you're feeling so good already! I bled much less for my second c-section (done by about two weeks compared with over a month with my first) and asked my ob about it. She told me that while she was doing the surgery, she 'cleaned up and removed' quite a bit of the remaining lochea(sp?) that would normally be shed pp. maybe your doctor did this for you as well?


----------



## intorainbowz

As for the lochia... I sent Dh to the store on day 2 for panty liners. My OB cleaned me out very well. I have had periods heavier than my lochia.


----------



## sportychicky

Can I join the c-section tribe? I had first daughter vaginal. Second daugther was born at 32 weeks via c-section due to severe pre-eclampsia.

Son was born at 34 weeks via c-section due to severe pre-eclampsia. Now I am expecting final baby # 4 and due to 2 more surgeries on my uterus I will be having a c-section within the next three weeks.

So I guess you can say i am a c-section mommy. My last two csections was horrible to recover from. My doctor told me that it was due to the fact that I had very strong stomach muscles due to working out in the gym and playing sports. So I am dreading this one but I am ready to have my little girl here for sure!

Traci


----------



## intorainbowz

Tomorrow my DD will be 8 months old.

8 months since my world changed.
8 months since I heard that tiny cry.
8 months since I went on the NICU roller coaster.
8 months worrying am I doing this right?
8 months with this now fading scar on my belly.
8 months holding my baby, snuggling with by baby.
8 months of seeing a whole different side of DH.
8 months of pumping.

I cannot believe she is 8 months old.


----------



## ksera05

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intorainbowz* 









As for the lochia... I sent Dh to the store on day 2 for panty liners. My OB cleaned me out very well. I have had periods heavier than my lochia.

same here...


----------



## GenomicsGirl

Ok, so I've had 2 un-planned c-sections. I fully expect to have a c-section this time around.

Why is there a nagging feeling in the back of my head that _maybe_ I can have a vaginal birth? Any of you hoping for the unlikely?


----------



## RosesArePurple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GenomicsGirl* 
Why is there a nagging feeling in the back of my head that _maybe_ I can have a vaginal birth? Any of you hoping for the unlikely?

Since I'm done, no. However, I do know the feeling! I think it's pretty common, especially with us crunchy natural types.


----------



## CorbinsMama

Well, we found out we are having a girl! I am soooo excited!

My c/s is scheduled for April 20 at 8:15am. I'm hoping for a better recovery this time since I won't be laboring first and I'll (hopefully) sleep the night before this time!

I would love to hear your tips for recovery. I plan on taking Traumeel and Rescue Remedy with me. I also have been told to drink warm chamomile tea and tepid water. Anything else, I would appreciate!


----------



## MizLiz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorbinsMama* 
Well, we found out we are having a girl! I am soooo excited!

My c/s is scheduled for April 20 at 8:15am. I'm hoping for a better recovery this time since I won't be laboring first and I'll (hopefully) sleep the night before this time!

I'm also scheduled for a section on April 20th with my second girl... it will be an exciting day for at least two of us!


----------



## Silvercrest79

I think everyone on this tribe's only option is c-sec. I do know the feeling though.







It is absolutely positively not at any time for any reason any other option for me but c-sections.


----------



## intorainbowz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GenomicsGirl* 
Why is there a nagging feeling in the back of my head that _maybe_ I can have a vaginal birth? Any of you hoping for the unlikely?

As my c/s are for a medical need, for me, its not a can or can't issue, its a what is the best and safest course issue for me and baby issue. For me based on my medical history, that would be c/s.

That does not mean I don't wonder what labor is like or mourn the loss of labor or vaginal birth, but I accept what is my physical truth.

There may be more women on the VBAC form who have chosen to attempt a VBAC after multiple c/s.


----------



## GenomicsGirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intorainbowz* 
As my c/s are for a medical need,

My logical mind knows that my c-sections are required. The babies get corkscrewed sideways in my pelvis and it's physically impossible to turn them or pull them out. There's no way that I can have a vaginal birth, either. It's just a thought in the back of my mind ... It's the whole "what if" about it


----------



## GenomicsGirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RosesArePurple* 
Since I'm done, no. However, I do know the feeling! I think it's pretty common, especially with us crunchy natural types.

Yeah, I'm glad I'm not the only one







It seems really weird for me to have to "schedule" a c-section







:


----------



## mamajennifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GenomicsGirl* 
Ok, so I've had 2 un-planned c-sections. I fully expect to have a c-section this time around.

Why is there a nagging feeling in the back of my head that _maybe_ I can have a vaginal birth? Any of you hoping for the unlikely?

I knew for a fact with both of my boys that a vaginal birth just wasn't an option, but that didn't stop a very small part of me from hoping that I'd go into labor and deliver naturally before the section date. I think it's natural for those of us who really had our hearts set on a vaginal birth, just like mourning the fact that it didn't happen.


----------



## Crisstiana

Hi, everyone:

Wow, am I glad to see this thread! I delivered twins via c-section at 34w5d after PIH starting at week 15 and pre-eclampsia starting at week 22 or so. I was repeatedly hospitalized for the pre-e after week 25 and spent most of the last 6 weeks in the hospital, with the idea of an urgent c-section being debated every day. When I made it to week 28 my OB confessed that he never thought I would make it past week 20. This all came after 7 years of trying to conceive, including more than 2 years of failed ART, with nearly a year's worth of IVF.

Several times since giving birth I've had people say how sad it was that I wasn't able to "experience birth". I can only laugh: there's nothing sad about the birth of my twins. Having mourned for more than a year when I thought we would never have a family, the only birth method I cared about was the one that would result in 2 live babies. As I was on mag for the pre-e, the section was a barf-a-palloza hazy memory for me, but that day will always be one of the best of my life. I would have been a "real" mom had I delivered vaginally, gotten pregnant with IVF, adopted, or used a surrogate. And if anyone wants to debate that with me, I'll gladly call them up at 3 am every day for a few weeks to talk about it - that's when my twins are wide awake and yelling for milk. Yep, it doesn't get any more "real" than that.


----------



## CorbinsMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crisstiana* 
I would have been a "real" mom had I delivered vaginally, gotten pregnant with IVF, adopted, or used a surrogate. And if anyone wants to debate that with me, I'll gladly call them up at 3 am every day for a few weeks to talk about it - that's when my twins are wide awake and yelling for milk. Yep, it doesn't get any more "real" than that.









That's a fantastic attitude!

Had it not been for c/s, neither my son or I would be alive, so I too am grateful for the birth that resulted in a live baby (and mom).


----------



## Debstmomy

Crisstiana















Glad to have you here!

I love your attitude! In the grand scheme of motherhood, I agree, it does not matter how our children get here, it is that they are here!!!!!

I have a tentative delivery date of 5/10/07....that sort of takes my breath away. I need to really start thinking birth plan & find out my hospitals protocols.







:


----------



## RosesArePurple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorbinsMama* 
I would love to hear your tips for recovery. I plan on taking Traumeel and Rescue Remedy with me. I also have been told to drink warm chamomile tea and tepid water. Anything else, I would appreciate!

The standard stuff: Get up as soon as you can. As soon as the surgery is over, start sucking in your stomach and letting it go in order to massage your intestines in an effort to get them going again.

Make sure to walk, but don't overdo lifting and such. You can take along arnica tablets but I don't remember the dosage.

Try to get off the hard drugs as soon as you can and onto tylenol and/or ibuprofen. The corollary here is: don't be a martyr. It's easier to control pain than it is to get rid of it.

When getting out of bed, roll over onto your side and push up with your arms. That will reduce the usage of those poor stomach muscles.


----------



## Crisstiana

Thanks for the warm welcome, Megan and Cristina! It is very much appreciated.


----------



## GenomicsGirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crisstiana* 
Several times since giving birth I've had people say how sad it was that I wasn't able to "experience birth". I can only laugh: there's nothing sad about the birth of my twins.

That sort of attitude really gets under my skin, too. We did experience it - just in a different way. My kids (or I) wouldn't be alive if I didn't have c-sections - and I'm grateful to have them and don't feel that I've missed out on any exceptional birthing experience. It doesn't matter how they came out, it's what you do with them after they're here, IMO.

I'm feeling a little bitter right now, I guess, maybe it's the pregnancy hormones running through my body, but I just get so tired of hearing how c-sections are the easy way out, or that they're overused and not as necessary as we're told they are. When people criticize c-sections, they criticize me. They can try to back-peddle all they want after they've heard that I've had 2, but their preconceived notions and judgements are already out there. Ugh. Can you tell that I got into it with someone today about the medical necessity of "most" c-sections?!?!?


----------



## Debstmomy

Went to my OB today & he threw a wrench at me. I thought we had agreed to a date of 5/10 at my last appt. Well he has changed his mind due to a study that does parallel me as a patient. He now wants to schedule my section at 38 weeks instead of 40. I am very very torn. Last time I did what I wanted & ended up with dead baby, but I also believe in being an advocate in your health care. Man,this is so hard.
So, here is my question....those of you that had planned c-sec's....what week did you have your baby? How did you come to the decision that this was the best time to have your baby? Did your baby have any respiratory distress or other causes that needed a NICU?
I am trying to weigh all my options. I plan on going to the med school nearby & actually reading this particular study he is citing. I want to know NICU rates with babies delivered by planned c-sec at 38, 39, 40 wks. Thanks for any help you all can give me.


----------



## mamameg

Christina, I have no advice (never had to schedule a c/s) but I couldn't read and not post a







of support for you. I'm so sorry for your loss. What a hard decision for you to be faced with.

My only suggestion would be to wait and know that you have some time before you have to "decide". You may have a stronger gut feeling once you are closer to your edd.

Also, do you have anyone who does good body work? Maybe as you approach your edd, you can do some energy work and focus on the baby, get a feel for what he/she would most prefer. I suggest this because I had a great massage at about 37 weeks that really helped me resolve some of my reservations about adding another child to our family. I had deep, deep anxiety and I came out of that session feeling strongly bonded to and ready for the baby to arrive. He (ds) and I had a great "conversation" - maybe you can have something like that, too.

I hope you find your answers and I wish you a safe birth and a healthy baby.


----------



## jannyjo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Debstmomy* 
Went to my OB today & he threw a wrench at me. I thought we had agreed to a date of 5/10 at my last appt. Well he has changed his mind due to a study that does parallel me as a patient. He now wants to schedule my section at 38 weeks instead of 40. I am very very torn. Last time I did what I wanted & ended up with dead baby, but I also believe in being an advocate in your health care. Man,this is so hard.
So, here is my question....those of you that had planned c-sec's....what week did you have your baby? How did you come to the decision that this was the best time to have your baby? Did your baby have any respiratory distress or other causes that needed a NICU?
I am trying to weigh all my options. I plan on going to the med school nearby & actually reading this particular study he is citing. I want to know NICU rates with babies delivered by planned c-sec at 38, 39, 40 wks. Thanks for any help you all can give me.

Cristina,
I have had two planned C sections, my first one was at 38wk 1d, and my son was fine, no issues at all, no NICU stay. My second section was at 38wk 6d and my daughter did spend time in the NICU, 13 days, for RDS. We do think that it is due to another cause though since she sounded fine when she was born, but developed breathing issues after possibly being given a vaccine against our wishes. (according to one nurse we have spoken with, it was done "accidentally", but we are having difficulty getting her full medical records right now). That being said, she is a happy healthy almost 18 month old who is perfect in every way.







to you


----------



## niki_73

my scheduled was for 38 weeks, but she decided to come at 36 weeks. She had no problems at all and i held her within 5 minutes and bf at 75 minutes.


----------



## CharlieBrown

2 of my 3 c/s were scheduled.

40w3d and 39w3d

I questioned having a c/s at 38 weeks as first planned and my doctors let me go longer.


----------



## pookel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Debstmomy* 
I am trying to weigh all my options. I plan on going to the med school nearby & actually reading this particular study he is citing. I want to know NICU rates with babies delivered by planned c-sec at 38, 39, 40 wks. Thanks for any help you all can give me.

Well, I just spent about an hour and a half looking for studies on this, and could not find anything. I got distracted reading the forums at http://www.obgyn.net/ (which are fascinating if sometimes aggravating). You'd think there would be some information on c-section timing there, but I couldn't find it. If anyone else has better luck, let me know. I will be scheduling a c-section for this baby in July/August.

My personal experience is only with my unscheduled c-section. My son was born at 37 weeks and was just fine, but I went into labor spontaneously with him, so it makes sense that he was ready.


----------



## pookel

P.S. This is actually kind of an ethical dilemma for me ... because my due date is Aug. 7, and my parents are going to France for a once-in-a-lifetime vacation opportunity on Aug. 11. My GP says that the OB who will do my c-section likes to deliver at 38 1/2 to 39 weeks. 39 weeks sounds safe to me, but 38 1/2 would give me a few more days with my mom. I had PPD with my last birth and having my parents here for the first week was a godsend. I really want them here as long as possible ... but I don't want to deliver too early. Any thoughts?


----------



## CharlieBrown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pookel* 
P.S. This is actually kind of an ethical dilemma for me ... because my due date is Aug. 7, and my parents are going to France for a once-in-a-lifetime vacation opportunity on Aug. 11. My GP says that the OB who will do my c-section likes to deliver at 38 1/2 to 39 weeks. 39 weeks sounds safe to me, but 38 1/2 would give me a few more days with my mom. I had PPD with my last birth and having my parents here for the first week was a godsend. I really want them here as long as possible ... but I don't want to deliver too early. Any thoughts?

do your parents live near you? Can your dp take time off to help you? How long will your parents be gone? My dh took two weeks vacation with dd1 to help since we had no family near us and no one could come to help.


----------



## Peppermint

I had my first c-section at 38 weeks, she was fine, I did have nursing issues, but I believe that had more to do with being a first-time mom.

My second section was 39 weeks, again, my babe was fine, and nursing went great.

My last was also 39 weeks, and nursed like a champ, again no breathing issues, etc.

However, with my last, I had the "window" and though the window started forming at 35 weeks, I had a very sharp pain 2 days prior to his birth, and believe that is when the window got worse. Our plan is to schedule this babies birth for 38 weeks. I feel like I was so fortunate last time, and I feel comfortable with scheduling at 38 weeks now. I know a NICU stay is always possible, but- I am so afraid of having something go horribly wrong if I wait to 39 weeks. IME, you have to listen to your gut. Last time I wanted to wait for labor to start and I am so glad I listened to my gut when it screamed "no!".


----------



## MizLiz

Debstmomy,

I had my first (unplanned) section at 39 weeks 5 days. Ds needed some suctioning and was drowsy for a day or so, but I had been in labour for a LONG time with many medications and interventions that doped him up a bit. No problems with nursing.

My second section was a day before 40 weeks and dd just needed suctioning. We did, however, have may nursing problems that took awhile to work out but eventually things worked out just fine.

I'm now scheduled for my third section at 39 weeks 3 days... I've been something of a worrier this pg and I think I'd be really scared of something going wrong if I wait to go into labour on my own first... Also my ob only does scheduled sections on Thursdays so I do have limited choice if I want to have her doing the surgery







: !

It's really hard to have to decide when is 'best' for your baby to be born as scheduling the delivery feels (to me, at least) a very unnatural decision to make. I'm sure with your last experience, Debstmomy, you have a thousand-fold more emotions around this delivery than many of us will ever experience







. With a May due date you still have time to research and think about what you are comfortable with...

I do know of many babies who are born at 38 weeks and have no problems at all after birth (no NICU or any other problems)...


----------



## Crisstiana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Debstmomy* 
Went to my OB today & he threw a wrench at me. I thought we had agreed to a date of 5/10 at my last appt. Well he has changed his mind due to a study that does parallel me as a patient. He now wants to schedule my section at 38 weeks instead of 40. I am very very torn. Last time I did what I wanted & ended up with dead baby, but I also believe in being an advocate in your health care. Man,this is so hard.
So, here is my question....those of you that had planned c-sec's....what week did you have your baby? How did you come to the decision that this was the best time to have your baby? Did your baby have any respiratory distress or other causes that needed a NICU?
I am trying to weigh all my options. I plan on going to the med school nearby & actually reading this particular study he is citing. I want to know NICU rates with babies delivered by planned c-sec at 38, 39, 40 wks. Thanks for any help you all can give me.

Hi









This must be a very stressful time for you. To answer some of your questions, I delivered my twins at 34w5d. As I had worsening pre-eclampsia, the timing of the c-section was not open to debate; my lab results and vital signs were examined and section scheduled for 3 hours later. Neither baby had respiratory problems in the NICU. However, my girl had to stay for a week or so because of temperature regulation and feeding problems. My boy had to stay for over 2 weeks due to more serious feeding problems (he needed tube feeds for a week), bradycardia, and severe jaundice. At 4 months, they are a bit behind their adjusted age, but they are gaining weight, smiling, and doing great.

To answer some of your other questions, I did a quick search and the following is what I found. I hope it helps. The timing of a section obviously depends on a bunch of different maternal and fetal factors. I hope you and your doc come to a mutual decision based on your particular situation that you are comfortable with. Best of luck to you and your baby!

...

From Pediatric Critical Care Medicine, 2004 Nov;5(6):566-70

The influence of timing of elective cesarean section on neonatal resuscitation risk.
Zanardo V, Simbi KA, Vedovato S, Trevisanuto D; Department of Pediatrics, Padua University School of Medicine, Via Giustiniani 3, 35128 Padua, Italy. [email protected]

OBJECTIVE: Cesarean section has negative effects on the physiologic responses to birth, including the development of lung volumes, pulmonary vascular resistance, and biochemical responses. The objective of this study was to examine the association between the timing of delivery between 37 and 42 wks gestation and neonatal resuscitation risk in elective cesarean section. DESIGN: Observational, cohort study.
...

From the American Journal of Perinatology, 2005;22(7), 377-82

Cesarean section, gestational age, and transient tachypnea of the newborn : Timing is the key. By Riskin A, Abend-Weinger M, Riskin-Mashiah S, Kugelman A, Bader D.

The purpose of this study was to identify risk factors and to characterize infants with transient tachypnea of the newborn (TTN).

...

From the American Journal of Perinatology. 19(2):81-86, March 2002.
Contribution of Elective Delivery to Severe Respiratory Distress at Term. By Wax J, Herson V, Carignan E, Mather J, Ingardia C.

Abstract:
We sought to determine the contribution of elective delivery to severe respiratory distress syndrome (RDS) on a weekly basis from 37-40 weeks' gestation.
...

From the American Journal of Epidemiology Vol. 121, No. 5: 651-663
Copyright © 1985 by The Johns Hopkins University School of Hygiene and Public Health

An Investigation of the Relationship Between Cesarean Section Birth and Respiratory Distress Syndrome of the Newborn. By White E, Shy K, Daling J.

To clarify the nature of the association between respiratory distress syndrome and Cesarean section birth, a study was conducted which compared 273 pre mature (36 weeks or tess) Cesarean-delivered Infants with 341 premature vagi nalty delivered Infants who were born at the UnIversity of Washington Hospital from January 1, 1977 through March 31, 1980.
...

From BJOG: An International Journal of Obstetrics and Gynaecology
Division, New South Wales Health Department, Australia

Objective
To examine trends in the distribution of births at and beyond term in New South Wales and in particular, to determine whether any changes are associated with changes in the obstetric practices of induction and elective caesarean section.

...

From British Journal of Obstetrics and Gynaecology 1995, vol 102, 101-106

Neonatal respiratory morbidity in elective caesarean delivery at term: influence of timing of elective ceasarean section. . By Morrison JJ, Rennie JM, Milton PJ.

The rate of neonatal respiratory distress in babies delivered by elective ceasarean section at 37 weeks is 7.3%, at 38 weeks is 4.2%, 39 weeks is 1.8% and at 40 weeks is 0.4%.


----------



## MillingNome

Fly-by-poster









Background info: My brother and sister-in-law live out of state. She is having a c-section today. My brother asked for a ballpark guess on when she could travel- we're quite a few states away. They were planning on coming in the third week of Feb but that was before they knew it was going to be a c-section. I thought at least 6 weeks. This is their first baby.

What do you think? How long before you went on any long trips or would think you'd be able to?

tia


----------



## DigitalSuze

Subbing, nak

Both of my boys were born by planned c-section. DS1 was tranverse breech, delivered at 40 weeks with no problems.

DS2 was born at 38 weeks to the day, mainly because I had gestational thrombocytopenia (fancy way of saying low platelet count) and was worried that I'd end up having to be put under if a VBAC didn't work out (hospital would only administer local anesthesia if my platelet count remained at a certain level, and I wasn't certain it would). Supposedly, there was very low fluid around ds2 as well. Basically, I chickened out on the VBAC because I didn't want to risk not being awake for the baby's birth.

Anyway, for all of you wondering about 38 week delivery -- ds2 was fine (6lb. 10 oz. compared to ds1's 7lb. 11oz.), except for mild jaundice which went away on its own with lots of nursing on demand. I had some trouble getting getting nursing going, but I had the same difficulties with ds1 at full-term, so I don't think that was the issue.


----------



## pookel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sdgirl* 
do your parents live near you? Can your dp take time off to help you? How long will your parents be gone? My dh took two weeks vacation with dd1 to help since we had no family near us and no one could come to help.

No, they live 1000 miles away and my mom is a teacher, so they won't be able to come again once the school year starts. My husband is self-employed, so he'll be around all the time, but ... how can I say this ... he's not very helpful.









But it does sound like 39 weeks is better than 38, so I guess we can just plan on Aug 1. and about a week of having my parents here. And I'll hope that I really do "cook 'em fast" and this one decides to come a little early like the last one did.


----------



## saucebox

WHat do you folks mean when you say your uterus is window-ing?

What is that?


----------



## pookel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saucebox* 
WHat do you folks mean when you say your uterus is window-ing?

What is that?

It means that the previous incision is starting to open, which could be the sign of a rupture starting. (I think - correct me if I'm wrong on that. I've only had one c-section so far!)


----------



## Debstmomy

Thank you everyone for your help. Crisstiana your resources really helped me, thank you. I am wrapping my head around it & finding some peace about it all. Thanks Again!!!!


----------



## Crisstiana

Hi, Cristina:

I apparently violated the site's copyright policy with my post, so it was edited. Unfortunately, the edit took out all the conclusions of the abstracts I quoted, and the conclusions were what gave the info. You should still be able to pull up the studies with the links and read the conclusinos yourself, however. If you have problems, let me know and I'll dig the stuff back up again.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Debstmomy

No worries Crisstiana I got it before it was edited (I already had is copied & pasted into word!). Thanks again.


----------



## Silvercrest79

I wanted to stop in and say Hi, bump the thread, and whine a bit.

Two ladies in my yahoogroup recently had babies on the same day. One was due Christmas Day, the other was due two weeks later. They both had them on the 28th of January all safe and sound.







Both are homebirthing mommas but one had to be induced and delivered in the hospital. I of course cried.







Being a belly momma doesn't really bother me until someone I know has a hb, then it hits me and I go through all these emotions. It really sucks. I'm getting all teary eyed just typing this message.

I so desperately wanted to delivery normally, especially this last time. What if I could have avoided my very first c-section? Why couldn't I have known then what I know now? What if, how, why, what?







: I just don't understand.


----------



## mamameg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silvercrest79* 
I so desperately wanted to delivery normally, especially this last time. What if I could have avoided my very first c-section? Why couldn't I have known then what I know now? What if, how, why, what?







: I just don't understand.









I could have written these exact words. I feel those same feelings whenever I hear about babies being born vaginally. I even feel resentful of some of the women in my mainstream playgroup. Almost all of them had vaginal births and they don't even care one way or the other. Or they talk about how it was the worst experience of their life and couldn't wait to get the epidural. Several of them say things like "I wish I could have had a c/s - it would have been so much easier".







: I sit in silence as they say these things because the deep sadness and rage I feel about the whole issue would be too much to unleash on them. And it's not their fault anyway. These are my feelings to deal with.


----------



## Silvercrest79

I think if that was me I would clearly state my personal experience just so they realize that you have feelings too and not EVERYONE is so superficial. UGH I don't know how you do it, I avoid MS playgroups.


----------



## mamameg

I live in a smallish town and this is pretty much it for playgroups. I learned long ago that I would have to learn to go with the flow, or not have any friends here. Most of the women are quite nice people, despite our differences. Anyway, they all know how I feel about c/s's. I've spouted about it enough.







I just try not to beat them over the head with it, ya know?


----------



## pookel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamameg* 
Several of them say things like "I wish I could have had a c/s - it would have been so much easier".

When I hear stuff like that, I start sharing icky details about my incision splitting, and talk about how I couldn't sit up or cough for weeks, and they usually decide it doesn't sound so easy.


----------



## tarahsolazy

Just subbing... I had a c/s at 41 weeks with my son, I was induced for pre-e, because there was no fluid around him, and my BP was climbing rapidly.

I'm a neonatologist, so I knew the induction was warranted, but it didn't work, so 32 hours later, I had the section. My recovery was fine, as far as moving around, incision healing, etc.

Although in some ways I'm not a bad candidate for VBAC, a variety of circumstances, medical and career







: related, I have scheduled a repeat for when I am 40 weeks. Its just the right thing for our family, and no one who doesn't live my life can tell me otherwise.

Peace to all the mamas here.


----------



## Silvercrest79

Welcome to the tribe. I am very happy to have you join us.


----------



## m0dernist

Hi mommas - subbing and sending many







to all of you. I just spent the whole day (in various stretches) reading the posts on this tribe and found it so reassuring. I also feel very fortunate as a result of reading what some of you have been through. My







to all of you will losses . . . . .

My DD1 will be 2 wks in a couple of days. After planning for the 'ultimate' natural birth, I was sorely disappointed by having to make the decision to belly birth. (my story is posted in Birth Stories - Evelyn Mercedes' Birth Day - apologies for it's scattered nature, I was really just trying to sort through it all KWIM?) Our decision was made out of FTP (stalled @ 5cm - baby's heartrate dropping in reaction to pitocin), but after my OB (who was very supportive) operated I have been told that she cannot recommend VBAC. Everything was so narrow in there that they had a hard time getting DD out via section - couldn't get the instruments in initially. Believe me, they were tugging!

I love MDC, but feel slightly shunned by the face that my birth story seems 'untouchable' and no one comments. I am probably over reacting as a result of crazy horomones, but it seems that you all would be able to relate. Could I truly VBAC? Could I have delivered DD vaginally? I guess I really trust the decisions we made and trust my doctor's opinion in this case and don't like the idea of having to defend my situation because it would sound debatable to most here.

At this point, DH and I are not sure that we want to have another DC because of what we went through. It may be too early to tell. But, I really mourn the fact that I may not labor again. Call me crazy, but I loved it.







: But, our DD is safe and we are both healthy.

Peace to you all.


----------



## GenomicsGirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *m0dernist* 
I love MDC, but feel slightly shunned by the face that my birth story seems 'untouchable' and no one comments. I am probably over reacting as a result of crazy horomones, but it seems that you all would be able to relate.

Oh, hun, I know what you mean. HUGS. That's probably why this tribe was started in the first place. None of us fit in to MDC's natural childbirth majority ... but we've done what has been best for our families. To be honest, I never look at the birth stories because I can't relate to the vaginal/unmedicated/unassisted/homebirths ... and I would guess that they can't relate to us, either. Congratulations on the birth of your baby!


----------



## GenomicsGirl

So I went in for my 24 week appointment today and the Dr and I were talking about my next c-section. I asked if I could wait until I go into labour before I get my c-section, and she said "sure"! Although I absolutely don't want to feel labour pains again, I realize that I'm very fortunate to be able to go into labour very well on my own. Of course, I'm going to have to run to the hospital once I have my first contraction because my labours are fast, fast, fast and I'd like to avoid the most intense of contractions







:


----------



## pookel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *m0dernist* 
Our decision was made out of FTP (stalled @ 5cm - baby's heartrate dropping in reaction to pitocin), but after my OB (who was very supportive) operated I have been told that she cannot recommend VBAC. Everything was so narrow in there that they had a hard time getting DD out via section - couldn't get the instruments in initially. Believe me, they were tugging!

This is similar to my story, except my baby's heartrate never dropped and sometimes I wonder if I could have tried longer. I pushed for 3 hours and his head was just an inch or two away from crowning, but he didn't move any further for about the last hour and I basically gave up and agreed he was hopelessly stuck. Maybe I was wrong. I try not to second-guess myself, because I can't change it now.

It took the OB and two other doctors about 20 minutes to pull him out during the section, and there was a LOT of tugging. They finally used a vacuum extractor (a new model from Sweden that the OB showed off to the other doctors, which I found amusing) and his head was pretty bruised up for the first few days. I was also told I'm not a VBAC candidate. I don't know why exactly, I'd guess because of the size of my internal incision.


----------



## Mama2RMM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackie75* 
Actually, the risk after two is almost the same as one. The risk after four is almost the same. Sure, the risk goes up _slightly_, but not enough for me to hop up on that operating table willingly.

Any one else see that study out by Kaiser about VBAmC? Pretty impressive. Although I think they were a bit optimistic about the ACOG reversing their guidelines about VBAmC. VBAmC study










Responding to an old posting, but I just had to say THANK YOU for posting this.









After the last surgeon told me that it'd be highly unlikely to find anyone willing to take on a VBA2C in this state because of ACOG regulations, I'd given up all hope of trying for a fourth child. I didn't want to have a future pregnancy culminate with a scheduled surgery.

I think I would be okay if I *needed* another section, but I want to at least have the choice to birth naturally.

-----

My intro:

DD #1 was an unplanned section. Membranes ruptured naturally, I labored drug free for over 24 hours and only progressed to 7cm. We transferred from the free standing birthing center (midwife attended) to our local hospital for pitocin. The highest levels of pitocin for an additional 8 hours only yielded progression to 9cm. Baby and I were both fine, but she was not dropping and I was very worn out. She was posterior and gigantic! I held her as we wheeled out of the OR and she was latched on within 15 minutes. Great recovery and overall nice experience with the staff.

DDs #2+3 are identical twins, and they were in the same amniotic sac. The risk to their lives was too great for me to even consider a vaginal birth. After seeing their tangled cords at delivery, we feel lucky that they even made it to their birthing day. Under guidance of several studies on mortality rates, we chose to deliver them at 32W. They were in the NICU for 5 weeks. I pumped in the recovery room with my husband showing me images on the camera of the girls. I was up in a wheelchair less than 3 hours later to go see them for the first time. Different hospital, and I wasn't as impressed with the staff's support system for breastfeeding mothers. The Lactation Consultants were great, but the nursing staff not so much. The girls did get fortified feeds after their first 2 weeks of life and until they went home. They were never bottle fed, and we are now at 10 months of breastfeeding through plugged ducts, mastitis x 2, and lots of tears. I am undecided about child led weaning, at this point.

I would love to have one more child, but I don't know yet if the desire is to have a baby or to have the birth experience I so very much wanted to have with my daughters.

Nice to meet you all.









ETA: Now that I've read more of the thread, perhaps I don't "belong" here. However, I know that c-sections are, at times, life saving operations for mother or baby. I also think that the medical profession does pressure for sections when it's not always needed, but the blame/guilt for that shouldn't be placed on the Mother - it should be placed with the medical community. I adore the midwife that aided in R's delivery, I adore the OB that delivered Rach, and I think the world of the Head of MFM at our hospital that delivered the twins. Upmost respect to all of you ladies and many healing vibes to you.


----------



## mommyofboys3

i have had 3 boys via c section...my 3rd was just born in oct..i am devistated b/c my husband and i wanted a BIG family before we had our first on (well we still do..just not an option) anyhow my first one was FTP i fought tooth and nail he just wasnt coming..and my second i just didnt think i had any options in my town once a c always a c so i got bullied into it...then the 3rd well i was told noone will let you VBAC after 2 and once a c always a c..well i know thats bull now but i didnt stand up for myself and seek other guidance just didnt think i had a choice...even a midwife wouldnt see me...so anyhow after i had my 2nd ds they told me no more due to the major amounts of scar tissue that i have...well that dr left town so i went to another one and he told me he didnt see any reason why i couldnt and told me my uterus was in good condition and thats what mattered...well then after he delivered #3 he told me no more or i would have problems due to the scar tissue..well i am devistated....i want at least one more but like 2-3 would be great...so i feel torn..anyhow thats my story....nice to meet you ladies!


----------



## Silvercrest79

I also have major adhesions. I also had a UR. We will still have another. I find many Drs are just pessimistic/uneducated/don't care/or all of the above and then some. I had one of those with DD#2 and we went on to have another and if we had had a c-sec at 36, even 38 or 39 or 40 weeks I wouldn't have ruptured. I only ruptured because I went into labor (and labored 24 hrs). My Dr with DD#3 told me I could still have more children I just needed to section BEFORE and NOT AFTER the fact this time.


----------



## carouselrider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GenomicsGirl* 
Ok, so I've had 2 un-planned c-sections. I fully expect to have a c-section this time around.

Why is there a nagging feeling in the back of my head that _maybe_ I can have a vaginal birth? Any of you hoping for the unlikely?

I can totally relate to this! After two unplanned c-sections, I went into my third pregnancy intent on making peace with a scheduled section. And for the most part I did. But I could not shake that little fantasy in the back of my mind that I might just go into labor in the middle of the night and have an unplanned but somehow totally controlled and fabulous UC. To the point that I was reading up on UC protocols etc. I knew logically and rationally that none of that was going to come to pass, but I think it was natural to have that little irrational dream.

Also, and I don't mean this in a negative way, but as I planned for my last birth, I found it was healthier for me to step away from MDC for a while. I found that when I was on these boards I couldn't generate the good and positive energy about my forthcoming birth. I was done with greiving and processing, I really just wanted to get excited. MDC seems like a wonderful place to find healing and understanding after a less than perfect birth, because people here really understand how much we desired that natural birth. But I found that this is not the place to try to find enthusiasm for a scheduled section, and mainstream DDCs are definitely not for me, so I found I just needed to clear my head of all birth sites for most of my pregnancy and that honestly did help me get more centered and in tune w/ what was right for me and what I really think. And find that place of excitement and wonder! I mean, even though the dream of a natural birth may have been gone, I felt I owed it to myself to really joyfully and hopefully anticipate not just my sweet babe, but her birth as well.

FWIW, my last c-section, the only one of which was scheduled, was my most powerful and supported birth experience by far, as well as my best recovery. I attribute it to having a top notch surgeon as my OB this time around, as well as to scheduling early in the day, eating a regular lunch (spinach salad!) a few hours later, forcing myself to get out of bed that night and as often as I could the next day (I took a shower the morning after the section) and gorging myself with fruit in the hospital and as soon as I was at home (after 2 nights in the hospital). I also think allowing myself that hope, joy and even trust about her birth also helped immensely. I so strongly second guessed both of my first births that ended up in unscheduled c-sections, but this last one I came to a wonderful sense of peace and closure (this is our last). I am not greiving anymore, I am celebrating that my body gave me these three beautiful girls. Ok, it wasn't in the way I wanted, but I can live with that, I really can. It took me time, plus a very positive birth experience to find this place.

I hope I don't sound all rosy about c-sections. I don't mean to because I certainly know and have been through a lot of pain and despair on this journey. But I wanted to share a perspective from someone who traveled through those stages of grief to another side.

Peace to all of you mamas.


----------



## Silvercrest79

to Carouselrider. I also have three girls very close in age to yours....6, 3, and 11 mos.


----------



## MizLiz

carouselrider,

I found your post to be just what I needed right now. I'm due with my last baby in a couple of months and have had very mixed emotions about my past two sections (more my second one as my first felt more obviously necessary at the time). Up until these past couple of weeks, I had come to peace with my upcoming c-section, but just recently I've been starting to hope, in the back of my mind that the baby will just pop out on her own before my surgery date! I know that this won't happen, of course, but I'm a bit sad that I'm, once again, starting to stress about the delivery of the baby rather than savouring my last pg.

I truly believe that another c-section is the safest option for my baby and me... I just need to kick myself now and again to remind myself of this!

Thanks,


----------



## Blissful Bee

Hey Ladies,
I have three children all via c/s. My first two boys were born via necessary cesarean sections and my daughter was scheduled, which at the time was the right choice for me emotionally, but I do regret it now. We are trying for number 4 and I know I will be hard pressed to find a Dr. willing to let me VBA3C. I could use a midwife for a homebirth, however I do have to take the emergency situations with my first two seriously and know that I am not the best candidate for this. However in my daydreams I wish so hard for a homebirth, then I wake up from my daydreams and see my reality. I have three great kids and I am a great Mom, no matter how they got here. I did all I could to make the best choices for their health and have continued to do so to this day. The birth doesnt define the woman or the mother unless I allow it to. Of course I would maybe feel differently if I had my dream homebirths or VBACs, I can see that. But I know many many women who have had homebirths and they are making the same types of choices I am for their kids, they dont have a super badge on their arms that give them more insight or more intimately connect them to their children than I am with mine. I never really mourned my sections because I was so relieved to just have my kids be alive that I didnt care, but then in entering the world of Mothers, I got the "ohhh, Im so sorry" when I would say that my kids were born via a section. I felt like, "oh, am I supposed to be ashamed of this" and yeah that may be in my head, but I know that look, like I was railroaded or didnt do my homework. Well I did, and I still ended up needing the first two sections. Sometimes I feel like people think there are levels of motherhood with the unassisted homebirth being the crown achievement and it trickling all the way down to the general anysthetic CS. This is just all about how it makes me feel, Im not saying that is how it is. So please dont get me wrong. I love my friends who have had their homebirths, and I have several close friends who are midwives and I am thrilled for them. I just wish women could support one another in a way that is less about comparison and more about compassion. Not everyone makes me feel this way, but it can be hard for me on MDC when so many have in their Signature lines about their birth stories and have such negative feelings about c-sections. I agree there are way too many elective surgeries with birth these days, but there are some of us who wouldnt have survived or had their children survive without this procedure and I feel like somehow I have been automatically placed in the other category. My birth stories are long and sound really terrible in writing, but they were the absolute best days of my life. I became a mother to these amazing little people and I would do it all over again if it meant that I got to have healthy children who otherwise would not be here with me.

It is nice to see this gathering of people here and I hope we can help change the terrible negative image of women who have had to bring their children into this world via a C-Section. I know we are brave, strong women who shouldnt be looked down upon, but honored in the same way all mothers should be. I just dont understand how that one moment on that one day can completely redefine an entire pregnancy and journey of motherhood. It is huge, I know, but it doesnt have to be all consuming. Surely many of us wish for a different birth story, but I bet most of us are just happy to have our healthy kids in our arms and in the end without that outcome, nothing else really matters.


----------



## Silvercrest79

to the new mommas


----------



## carouselrider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MizLiz* 
carouselrider,

I found your post to be just what I needed right now. I'm due with my last baby in a couple of months and have had very mixed emotions about my past two sections (more my second one as my first felt more obviously necessary at the time). Up until these past couple of weeks, I had come to peace with my upcoming c-section, but just recently I've been starting to hope, in the back of my mind that the baby will just pop out on her own before my surgery date! I know that this won't happen, of course, but I'm a bit sad that I'm, once again, starting to stress about the delivery of the baby rather than savouring my last pg.

I truly believe that another c-section is the safest option for my baby and me... I just need to kick myself now and again to remind myself of this!

Thanks,









You know, I think there is just no way that we can be 100% at peace with it. I decided I could settle for 80% and let that 20% of my mind go on it's little fantasy down the "what if" road. Better to accept the ambivalence than rail against it IMO. One thing that really helped me was to have my OB walk me through *exactly* what would happen on the day of the birth. From "check in" to who I would deal w/ before she would be there, when I would meet the anesthesiologist, when they would do the IV, the catheter, the shaving etc etc all the way through the first night. Everything she could think of to the greatest detail she could relay (details like - she told me it would take a few minutes longer to get the baby out after she cut than previous sections because she would have to deal w/ some scar tissue).. Then I visited to hospital and got a look at the triage space as well as the c-section suite. Once I could visualize some of the particulars, I felt, not exactly relieved, but definitely less apprehensive. And if I could visualize it, I could also find some good anticipation along with the normal worries & fears.

Silvercrest - we do have kids about the same age! My oldest DD is actually six. Girls are just grand at these ages!


----------



## User101

Ladies, please remember that you are not to use tribe threads to criticize other forums or threads.

Quote:

Do not post to debate or challenge the MDC User Agreement, the moderators, administrators, or their actions. Constructive criticism and questions for purposes of clarification are best addressed directly to the moderator or administrator by private message or personal e-mail. If this is not successful, see Recourse.

Do not start a thread to discuss member behavior or statements of members made in other threads or to criticize another discussion on the boards. Do not post to a thread to take direct issue with a member. If you feel a member has posted or behaved inappropriately in a discussion, communicate directly with the member, moderator or administrator privately and refrain from potentially defaming discussion in a thread.
User Agreement
Finding Your Tribe Guidelines

Finally, please remember that MDC is not the place to advocate elective C-sections, as per the User Agreement.

If you have concerns about what is or is not in another forum, PM a moderator or administrator or start a thread in Q and S.

If you have a question about this post, please *PM ME* and do not discuss it on the boards.


----------



## CorbinsMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
If you have a question about this post, please *PM ME* and do not discuss it on the boards.

*Please make sure to PM Annettemarie only.* This is the only place we have to discuss this issue. It would be sad to have this thread shut down.


----------



## Silvercrest79

I was looking through my old posts and came across the one where I first asked for recs to local midwives for my pgcy with DD3.


----------



## ksera05

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silvercrest79* 
I was looking through my old posts and came across the one where I first asked for recs to local midwives for my pgcy with DD3.



















I need to find an OB/GYN for my pap smear, and s/he needs to be able to do c/s' too, since next baby will be a repeat.
...this time last year I was looking for midwives









so I totally understand.


----------



## CorbinsMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silvercrest79* 
I was looking through my old posts and came across the one where I first asked for recs to local midwives for my pgcy with DD3.


----------



## CorbinsMama

I just wanted to share my birth plan with you all. My first c/s was emergency and not planned, obviously. Since I had such a hard time with DS because of my narrow pelvis, this c/s is planned as the safest birth for us.

Pippa will be here in just 7 weeks and 5 days--Yippee!

So, here it goes. BTW, this is heavily taken from someone else's plan. I am so sorry that I didn't keep the author's username, but it was Amy and Bill.









Before the Birth
• We prefer that Kevin be present for as much pre-surgery preparation as possible.
• Megan does not want any preoperative "calming" medications administered.
• Megan would like the catheter inserted after anesthesia is given.

During the Birth
• We would like Kevin to be in the operating room before surgery begins and be present for the birth.
• We would like to have the procedure described to us as it progresses.
• If at all possible, we request that a pillow be put under Megan's head for comfort and so that she can have a better view.
• Megan does not want to have her arms strapped down.
• We do not want forceps or vacuum extractor to be used to deliver Baby, unless there is an emergency.

After the Birth
• We are refusing the application of antibiotic ointment to Baby's eyes.
• We consent to the administration of oral vitamin K, but do not want any other vaccinations given to Baby in the hospital.
• We request that the newborn evaluation occur in the operating room.
• We request that Baby be weighed and measured either in the operating room or in the recovery room, so that Megan can be present for this event.
• We request that Baby not go to the nursery after delivery. Instead, we request that she stay in the operating room with Megan, wrapped in warm blankets, held by Kevin, unless there is a significant medical reason for her to go to the nursery.
• We request that we go straight from the operating room to our own room, not spending time in recovery first.
• We request that our son, parents, and friends present be able to see Baby in our room as soon as possible.
• If time in recovery is mandatory, we request that Baby and Kevin accompany Megan to recovery. Megan would like to "carry" Baby to recovery, if possible.
• We would like to begin breastfeeding Baby as soon as possible after birth (preferably in the operating room, but at least in the recovery room).
• Megan does not want Vicodin and prefers Percoset, if necessary.
• We request that the catheter be removed as soon as Megan is able to walk to the bathroom.
• We request that Megan be allowed to eat, after the delivery, as her body requests, without restrictions.
• Megan and Kevin request that they be present for all exams, tests, and procedures done on Baby.
• We prefer that Baby stay in the room with us at all times, unless there is an emergency or we request she go to the nursery. Please perform all procedures and/or pediatric checks in our room.
• Our son Corbin is eagerly awaiting the arrival of his new baby sister, and we request that he be able to visit (under adult supervision, of course) as much as possible.
• We are planning to stay at the birthing center only as long as necessary to ensure the health of mom and baby.

If Baby Requires Care in the Nursery
• If Baby needs any immediate medical attention and must leave the operating room or recovery, Kevin will accompany her to the nursery or any medical facility she may be transferred to.
• We plan to breastfeed Baby exclusively, therefore, please do not offer her anything by bottle, including glucose water and/or formula.
• If there are concerns regarding breastfeeding and/or supplementation, advice will be sought from a lactation consultant before decisions on feeding are made.
• If Baby is able to suck, all feedings will be done at breast, if possible.
• In the event Baby needs medical attention after delivery and cannot breastfeed, we prefer that she be given mom's expressed breast milk.
• We would appreciate being included in all discussions and decisions regarding our baby's care. We understand that in an emergency situation this may not always be possible.
• If Baby must be in the nursery, Megan would like to visit her as soon as possible.
• Please do not perform any non-emergency procedures (such as hearing tests, weighing, measuring) on Baby without Megan or Kevin giving consent. Megan would like to be present for as many of these as possible.


----------



## Blissful Bee

Has anyone been able to immediately breastfeed their baby or have their baby on their chest after a C-section? I think I really dislike that period post-op where they just sort of stick you in a room for a while. I want my baby in there with me (of course if she/he is healthy) but wondered if others had this experience and could share how they convinced their OB to let them feed in that first bit of time.


----------



## SMR

My baby never left us during/after my c-section. They held her up once she was born and took her over the the 'check out' area?? (i dont know what to call it.. the warmer?) after they checked her out they wrapped her up and gave her to DH... (who I told to immediately wipe that **** out of her eyes!! as the midwife handed him a towel)then as they wheeled me to the recovery area she was in my arms! Once we got to the recovery area she was able to start nursing right away.. so probably within half hour of birth? It takes time to stitch you up... I'm thinking they wouldnt allow the baby to be put on the mothers chest immediately..you are pretty numb and shaky (i was anyway).. all in all my c section wasnt the horrifying experience I imagined it would be. It wasn't planned and I'm still on the fence about how my next kids will enter the world... I'm thinking I'll try a vbac... but defintately NOT labor for 10 days before going under the knife! haha


----------



## CorbinsMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blissful Bee* 
Has anyone been able to immediately breastfeed their baby or have their baby on their chest after a C-section?

There was a post, prehaps it was in this thread, I don't recall, where a woman in Australia convinced her OB to let her break the sterile field to help pull her baby out and up onto her chest. The mom had be scrubbed up and completely sterile ahead of time, of course.

I was allowed to BF DS while still in recovery, but that was only because we knew one of the L&D nurses who brought him and DH to me. This time we are in a different state, different hospital. I'll let you know what the OB says after my next appointment when I show her my birth plan.


----------



## intorainbowz

While my DD was in the NICU, there would have been no problems with me breastfeeding her after the surgery. I was able to raise the head of my bed and could have, had she not been in the NICU. The LC came and saw me about 3 hours after my surgery and got me going on pumping.


----------



## carouselrider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blissful Bee* 
Has anyone been able to immediately breastfeed their baby or have their baby on their chest after a C-section? I think I really dislike that period post-op where they just sort of stick you in a room for a while. I want my baby in there with me (of course if she/he is healthy) but wondered if others had this experience and could share how they convinced their OB to let them feed in that first bit of time.

I BF as soon as I was in recovery in both of my last births - two different hospitals in different states. I think I would have w/ my first, but she went straight to the NICU. W/ my second birth, I was pretty dopey and groggy, but I was still able to hold her and BF her. I actually remember wondering if it was safe because I was still shaking so much and didn't feel like I could hold her securely, but it worked. W/ my last birth, I was very alert, and I didn't feel great, but I was ready for her as soon as they wheeled me back into my room.

DH and baby stayed in the OR while they stitched me up. But I feel pretty bad right after they take baby out, and I usually just close my eyes while they finish up. That's one thing that helped this time, to know that I wasn't going to do my best bonding when I was still on the table. It was ok, she was in good hands w/ my DH, and in my arms as soon as I was able.

CorbinsMama - your birth plan sounds great! Make sure you ask your OB if your DH can be in the OR during the spinal too. Sometimes the OB will say yes, thinking only of the surgery, and then you find that the anesthesiologist won't allow anyone in during their part of the procedure. That happened to me all three times. However, I could plan for it the last time and be ready. This time my OB was there as well, and that made a huge difference - the previous time it was just me and some guy I'd never laid eyes on putting a needle in my back. Not cool. If your DH can't come in, I definitely recommend asking your OB to be present.


----------



## CorbinsMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carouselrider* 
CorbinsMama - your birth plan sounds great! Make sure you ask your OB if your DH can be in the OR during the spinal too. Sometimes the OB will say yes, thinking only of the surgery, and then you find that the anesthesiologist won't allow anyone in during their part of the procedure. That happened to me all three times. However, I could plan for it the last time and be ready. This time my OB was there as well, and that made a huge difference - the previous time it was just me and some guy I'd never laid eyes on putting a needle in my back. Not cool. If your DH can't come in, I definitely recommend asking your OB to be present.

That's a great suggestion! Thank you for that. I had my epidural after I had pitocin last time, and DH was present for the epi. Of course, we were still in my room, not in the OR. I wouldn't have thought of that and I would feel weird, like you said, with just me and some guy putting a needle in my back!


----------



## pookel

There was no recovery room for me. I was taken immediately back to the room I'd been laboring in as soon as I was stitched up. It was an awesome room with a futon, glider rocker, bathroom with hot tub, TV, nice decor, etc. They took my baby away immediately because they thought he had aspirated meconium, and then once I was in my own room I was in so much pain that I requested that they not bring him until I had had more painkillers. I didn't want to be hurting so much when I held him for the first time.

Anyway, after all that, I held him for the first time about an hour after delivery, I think, and nursed him a little while after that. I'm hoping this time, with a planned section, there will be no delays (and maybe the post-op pain won't be so bad).


----------



## MizLiz

I know a woman who nursed her baby while being stitched up after her c-section... it was a planned section and she made sure the surgeon and everyone else knew ahead of time that this was what she wanted. I'm going to talk to my ob about this next week. Before hearing this, it never occurred to me that it would be possible to do this before speaking with her.

The hospital where I'll deliver (the same one where this other woman had her baby) is quite progressive. For both of my other two kids I was _never_ separated from them at all, my dh was with me for the entire duration of all procedures (spinal/epidural included) and I was nursing both of my kids within 45 minutes of their births. The hospital also has automatic rooming-in for the baby (unless there is something wrong) and provides extra cots in private rooms allow for husbands/family/other support people to stay for the duration of the mother's hospital stay... I had assumed all of this was fairly standard, but after reading other peoples' experiences I feel quite lucky.


----------



## intorainbowz

Weird, at my hospital, they never attempted to separate DH and I. He was there the whole time, spinal and all. I would have really fought to have him there. They had DH go around the table to hold my hands and help me stay still. They had him give me a big bear hug and hold me tight.... The spinal was when I got very scared, and his big brown eyes really calmed me down.

The prep nurse wanted me to take my contacts out, but the anteh.. had no problems with that.

I did not go to recovery, I went straight back to my room.


----------



## Blissful Bee

With my first one they did wheel me back into my room, but I had been laboring in there for days so that made sense. With my second baby I swear they put me in a closet alone with some woman who was on the phone freaking out about her cat. I was alone because my second needed to visit the nicu so of course my husband went with him. My third was scheduled and my OB was incredible, but I didnt think to ask her to let me nurse while being stitched up. I have other problems with the anesthesia that may prohib this from working (it wears off very fast if it works at all and the final stitching is quite painful for me). However, I am trying for my fourth and of all the things that make me cry it is that moment in the birth shows where the baby comes up on the mom and she gets to see him all goopey and catch that first glance into his eyes. Then getting to breast feed him/her right away. Oh yeah, I also have a strange thing for the weighing with the blanket and the hanging scale. Who knows why!!! LOL

Anyway, keep the stories coming, I feel like knowing the possiblities in other areas is really helpful to my trying to gather my thoughts on this pregnancy and delivery. CorbinsMama, thanks for posting your birthplan, it is terrific!! Smart move on the cathetar AFTER the spinal, I mean shouldnt that be an obvious one? I had to basically refuse on my last one.

On another note, I found a great post-delivery gift pack for Mom's on the Earth Mama Angel Baby site, it is all natural and put together to make the c-sec mom feel special, and honored. I was happy to see it and if I do get pregnant and end up with another section, I will treat myself to it just to support the company and the product.  Im not sure if I can post links on here, but they have an ad in the back of this month's mothering mag.


----------



## Silvercrest79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blissful Bee* 
.... I have other problems with the anesthesia that may prohib this from working (it wears off very fast if it works at all and the final stitching is quite painful for me). ....

Oh my gosh! I'm not the only one! I have that too. Very high resistance to anesthetia, drugs, etc. My first c-sec was torture, I felt EVERYTHING on the inside. The second one I started feeling on the skin first just after they pulled DD2 out and the nurse anesthetist was telling the dr YOU BETTER HURRY UP SHE IS GETTING FEELING BACK!!!!!! This last time was a crash section so I was put totally out and they were able to keep me out the whole time they pieced me back together (at least an hour and a half from the time they pulled DD3 out). That was a relief as I've had other things under general and have FELT what was going on.


----------



## m0dernist

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MizLiz* 
I know a woman who nursed her baby while being stitched up after her c-section... it was a planned section and she made sure the surgeon and everyone else knew ahead of time that this was what she wanted. I'm going to talk to my ob about this next week. Before hearing this, it never occurred to me that it would be possible to do this before speaking with her.

The hospital where I'll deliver (the same one where this other woman had her baby) is quite progressive. For both of my other two kids I was _never_ separated from them at all, my dh was with me for the entire duration of all procedures (spinal/epidural included) and I was nursing both of my kids within 45 minutes of their births. The hospital also has automatic rooming-in for the baby (unless there is something wrong) and provides extra cots in private rooms allow for husbands/family/other support people to stay for the duration of the mother's hospital stay... I had assumed all of this was fairly standard, but after reading other peoples' experiences I feel quite lucky.

This was our experience too facility wise - and I feel so fortunate as well. I totally attribute our great start to nursing to the fact that we were able to stay close and bond right away. I'm curious as to whether my ob would allow the immediate feeding . . . . something to keep in mind.


----------



## Blissful Bee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silvercrest79* 
Oh my gosh! I'm not the only one! I have that too. Very high resistance to anesthetia, drugs, etc. My first c-sec was torture, I felt EVERYTHING on the inside. The second one I started feeling on the skin first just after they pulled DD2 out and the nurse anesthetist was telling the dr YOU BETTER HURRY UP SHE IS GETTING FEELING BACK!!!!!! This last time was a crash section so I was put totally out and they were able to keep me out the whole time they pieced me back together (at least an hour and a half from the time they pulled DD3 out). That was a relief as I've had other things under general and have FELT what was going on.

My first was terrible too, I felt everything and even kicked all their tools off my legs etc... They tried to knock me out but everytime she started to put the mask on me I would start to feel like I was going to throw up and they didnt want that so she (the anesthesiologist) talked me through it and yelled at the Dr.s to hurry up because I was feeling it all. When it was over they were trying to move me to a different bed to wheel me out and I just stood up and walked over to it, you would have thought I levitated my way there if you could have seen the faces of the nurses and whomever else was in there. I actually didnt realize just how terrible it was until I had my second with a halfway functioning spinal (after three epidurals that didnt take) and I then understood what they meant by feeling a little tugging and pressure. I mean we knew my first was horrible and that I felt everything but when i realized how relatively painless it really is, well it just really upset me. Maggie, my third required two spinals, the first wore off before they were able to begin (within minutes) and the second wore off while they were sewing me up. It is a very strange and weird thing. I cant believe you have this too. Im really sorry that you do.







Im nervous about this baby we are trying for now, mainly because we moved out of state and I finally broke in those other Doctors and they believe me now. I think I will have them write a letter or something so I dont have to deal with the "thats just not possible" comments.

Silvercrest: Does novacaine work on you at the dentist? It doesnt work on me or if it does it is like 15 minutes AFTER the procedure. I am so afraid to go to the dentist it is ridiculous!!!!


----------



## egoldber

Huh. In the baby factory hospital where I had my first and third cesareans, the standard procedure is that dad holds the baby while mom is sewn up. And then you get the baby in recovery and baby never leaves your side from that point on if you like. A lot of this stuff is hospital procedure and will vary from hospital to hospital. Your OB is NOT the one who can help you with this stuff. The person who runs the OR and decides who is there and who is not is the anesthesiologist. The person who decides what protocols the baby has to follow is the charge nurse. If you can talk to those people ahead of time it can make for a much more pleasant experience.

I had my third section in October and it was best in term of the actual procedure. It was my first planned section. I talked to the anesthesiologist for almost half an hour before the surgery about what I wanted and didn't want. My hospital routinely gives moms a sedative during the stitching portion and I did NOT want that. I wanted to be as alert and awake as possible. The epidural/spinal meds tend to make me nauseous and also to lower my blood pressure. We talked about this and the anesthesiologist was able to adjust my meds to make this not happen. Lastly, I get a VERY strong itching reaction to the morphine that is often used for long acting pain relief post-cesarean and we talked about ways to deal with that. Having that conversation made me feel much more in control about the whole process.

Since I knew I was having a cesarean and since I knew my baby would go to the NICU, I hired a doula. She came in when DH and the baby went to the NICU. That way I wasn't alone during the looonnnggg stitching up part and wasn't alone inrecovery. She also got me a pump while I was in recovery so that I wa able to start pumping within 2 hours of my delivery. If you anticipate any complications with baby or a NICU stay I really, really, really recommend getting a doula or having someone else close there that can help you out in those first hours post-op. (My hospital is VERY busy and you can sometimes be in recovery for hours waiting for a post-partum room. It sucks, but they have the best NICU in the area and thats why we chose it.)

My hospital also gives a "Cesarean Prep Class" for those planning a cesarean for whatever reason. For me, its helpful to know ahead of time what things will happen and where. Again, it adds to my sense of control. Also, talk to people who have had cesareans in YOUR hospital since policies vary so much from facility to facility. I found that my local LLL actually had a good idea about what went on in the hospital and were able to recommend people to talk to and how to work the system there.

Anyway, a lot of things that are not typical can be requested if you talk to the right people. But I would have a very short list of what things are REALLY important to you. Its easier to fight for a couple requests as opposed to a whole laundry list of things that are not standard protocol.


----------



## mom22girls

Hello Mamas - I'm so thankful that all of you are here. I'm 12 weeks along an unplanned pregnancy after two c/s. During my last section, my doc. noticed that scar tissue had adhered my uterus to my abdominal wall. (I'm so glad I didn't VBAC!) Anyway, didn't know if this is a common thing or whether I should freak out (like I am now) about it. My doc had said to me after surgery that if I had any other abdominal surgeries I'd need a special incision. At the time I thought, I'll have to remember that if I'm rushed away for an emergency appendectomy.... but now I'm living in another country with a baby due in August.

Thanks for any info!!


----------



## nathansmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intorainbowz* 
Weird, at my hospital, they never attempted to separate DH and I. He was there the whole time, spinal and all. I would have really fought to have him there. They had DH go around the table to hold my hands and help me stay still. They had him give me a big bear hug and hold me tight.... The spinal was when I got very scared, and his big brown eyes really calmed me down.

The prep nurse wanted me to take my contacts out, but the anteh.. had no problems with that.

I did not go to recovery, I went straight back to my room.

Same here but then we delivered at the same hospital. I didn't have problems leaving my contacts in but then we arrived at the hospital in a major hurry and didn't have my glasses so that may be why they were willing to let me go with my contacts in.


----------



## rebasea

Hi-
I'm joining the tread. I am 3 years post c/s and u/r after 12 hours of being fully dialated (6 hours un-medicated at home) with a 10 lb baby who had his head cocked to the side. He was my 1st.
We are being to start to talk about having another, all our friends are on #2, and I have loss over knowing that if I did get pregnant - no birth tub, no mid-wives, and off we go to the hospital.
does any know of an OB in the Seattle area?
Thanks so much.


----------



## Julie1014

Thanks for this great thread!
I had my DS via csection 3 months ago. We were using a stand-alone birth center but they transfered me to the hospital after I failed to progress past 6 cm after 36 hours of labor. Even after I was maxed out on pit at the hospital I couldn't get past 6







I still have a lot of emotional issues with the fact that I wound up doing everything that I swore I wouldn't do (hospital, pit, epidural, csection) but I'm working on those feelings.

Luckily, a doula who works with the birth center came with us and was a huge help, especialy since we knew nothing about the hospital. She stayed with me in the OR while DH went with DS while they checked him over. From the moment the dr. pulled him out, DH was right at his side. DH also rushed the nurses a bit so that he could bring DS to me ASAP. I was nursing him within 45 minutes of his being born.

If we wind up having to do a section for baby #2, I will plan better and have them hold off on the routine tests, etc. so that I can hold the baby sooner. It was so difficult to see Ben's hand waving from the warmer and hearing him cry but not be able to touch him!

Julie


----------



## m0dernist

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julie1014* 
I still have a lot of emotional issues with the fact that I wound up doing everything that I swore I wouldn't do (hospital, pit, epidural, csection) but I'm working on those feelings.

I totally know how you feel








- last night I had a total breakdown. DH did say one thing that somewhat helped . . . so if it helps at all . .. He said that basically, you planned on going one route to the store and there was construction or the road was closed for whatever reason. So you take a different route. In the end you get to the same destination. You are a mother, a good one, and you have the same result that any mother who births naturally does.

Regardless of how upset I am about the alternative route, I am a mother and I made decisions based on what was important for my child's health. You did the same. I really hope that you are able to find peace with it all Julie. I know it will be taking me a while. Big







s to you all!


----------



## Julie1014

Quote:


Originally Posted by *m0dernist* 
you planned on going one route to the store and there was construction or the road was closed for whatever reason. So you take a different route. In the end you get to the same destination. You are a mother, a good one, and you have the same result that any mother who births naturally does.

What a great way of putting it! Thank your husband for me!


----------



## Marcee

I have 5 children and all but 1 (my second child) were c-sections.


----------



## CMcC

Oh, thanks for making this tribe!!! Unfortunatly, I belong here. I've had 3 cesarean births.

#1 typical induce with AROM and pit, failure to progress, cesarean birth

#2 planned to VBAC, but after waiting 12 days after my correct due date with a breech baby who weighed 9 lb 14 oz, I still had not gone into labor. Biophysical suggested he was postdates, so I had another cesarean birth. He was in fact a post-dates baby.

#3 planned another VBAC. Midwife turned breech baby at 38 weeks. Went into labor shortly after my "due date". Labored naturally for 60 hours (54 hours at home).... My DD never dropped. Cesarean birth revealed the cord was wrapped around her body 3 or 4 times.

The thing is, I'm still a HUGE supporter of natural birth. It's just that my experience has taught me that in some cases, cesarean birth is the way to go. I recently became a student doula. I LOVE it!!! My first client wanted a VBAC.... and got it!!!! I still get teary eyed just thinking about it. You know, the birth experience is about making informed and safe decisions. That's what makes a birth empowering. So anyone who is mourning the loss of your ideal birth....that's okay. I've certainly done my share! But when it comes down to it, knowing you made the best possible decisions for yourself and baby is what counts.... that was the goal in the first place. Unless another surprise baby comes along, my days of giving birth is over. And yes, I did give birth. No one else could have given birth to my children. So while I'll never personally experience my dream birth, I can be confident that I made the right choices with my second and third child. I'm glad that I live in a time and country where when medically necessary, cesarean birth is an available option. So now, I'll just live vicarously through other VBAC mommas.


----------



## Silvercrest79

Welcome CMcC









My first DD was like your third DD. After 32 hours they finally did the section only to find she had the cord around her chest under her armpits twice, and around her neck once. That would explain why when my contrax got REALLY strong my belly moved UP instead of down.


----------



## Silvercrest79

Don't forget to put the c-section ribbon in your siggys if you have room!!! We need to stand up and be counted!


----------



## MizLiz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silvercrest79* 
Don't forget to put the c-section ribbon in your siggys if you have room!!! We need to stand up and be counted!









Which ribbon is the c-section one? I notice that you have two in your signature...


----------



## Silvercrest79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MizLiz* 
Which ribbon is the c-section one? I notice that you have two in your signature...

The upside down ribbon. If you hold your mouse over all but one of the ribbons on the smilie page, a line of text will appear and tell you what they mean.


----------



## MizLiz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silvercrest79* 
The upside down ribbon. If you hold your mouse over all but one of the ribbons on the smilie page, a line of text will appear and tell you what they mean.









thanks! I was wondering how everyone knew what the ribbons represented...

~Liz


----------



## Silvercrest79

So who all is planning on having more babies?


----------



## Blissful Bee

Me! Me! We are planning to have at least one more child. Currently we have three great kids, but would love to get to have more.


----------



## Silvercrest79

Us too







Although some days I think I should have my head examined.


----------



## CorbinsMama

Me -- in 5 weeks and 5 days!







:


----------



## Silvercrest79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorbinsMama* 
Me -- in 5 weeks and 5 days!







:
















So happy for you.


----------



## intorainbowz

I want more babies. Maybe 2 or 3.


----------



## Silvercrest79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intorainbowz* 
I want more babies. Maybe 2 or 3.

I vote 3.







:


----------



## ksera05

I want more too.


----------



## sue2u

All three of my children were born via c section. The first was FTP the second was elective and the third was emergency c section. We too would like to have more children. We are on our 2ww so will find out next Sunday if we are adding a 4th c section to the group


----------



## mommyofboys3

i have had 3 and i want another so badly but was told i shouldnt have anymore due to scar tissue so i dont know what to do...they can put a man on the moon but cant give me 4 c's..whatever..


----------



## intorainbowz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyofboys3* 
i have had 3 and i want another so badly but was told i shouldnt have anymore due to scar tissue so i dont know what to do...they can put a man on the moon but cant give me 4 c's..whatever..









That is what I'm worried about ... Sigh. Hard choices we face.


----------



## Peppermint

I will be having my 4th section in a few weeks. I had the first due to shoulder-presentation breech, the second was planned as VBAC, until my Dr. called me and told me I had 2 choices (I didn't know any better, and listened), either be induced or repeat, I didn't want unduction 18 months after my first section, so- repeat it was. My 3rd was a planned section, and I had a window present. My OB for #3 told us to never have children again, else I would die







: .

I believed that for 2.5 years, until I went to a new GYN for a pap, told him my story and he told me he thought I would be ok, so long as we scheduled a section early, and watched contractions closely, etc. He sent me to a head perinatologist at a major hospital who agreed and I had a sonohysterogram to check the uterus for thinning before getting pregnant (got preg. the night of the test as a matter of fact







). I am now 32 weeks, and recent US show that my uterus is at the same thickness that it was when I had the sonohysterogram







.

I am having contractions, so am on light duty and terbultaline, but- all looks well for me to get to at least 37 weeks.

I am looking through other's birth plans to make sure I get things as close to what I want this time as I can.


----------



## *violet*

You know, I just don't know if we want more. I'm just so happy with the two children we have. We are so lucky and content that I wonder if my plan of three kids is the best choice. Why mess with perfection? Plus, I'm in a stint of staying at home with the kids now and I'm finding myself really missing working again. If I have another child, it will mean a much longer time at home. Btw, my boys are 3 and 1.


----------



## CMcC

Not I said the fly. We were originally done with 2 boys when our daughter surprised us.







So barring surprises, we are done. I look forward to the day where I no longer change diapers/ potty train. Oh, and the sweet day I can enjoy a margarita..... one day, I will no longer nurse and will have my body back.








Plus, I'm just getting started as a doula. Having another baby would set me back several more years....


----------



## Debstmomy

I have a date, 4/30. I guess I need to get my birth plan fully together.







:


----------



## egoldber

Sooooooo all done. The stress of this last pregnancy took about 10 years off mine and DH's life!


----------



## mata

we are also very happy with our two daughters, and I love this new stage of life with the baby years behind us. I love having a little more time to myself, being able to pay a little more attention to my appearance/wardrobe, and all the things we do together.


----------



## MizLiz

This is for sure our last baby... I love when they are tiny babies, but I also love as they get older and we get to _do_ stuff together. I think with the wide age gaps in our family that having more children would take too much away from the kids I have already so I'm quite happy to stick with three.

I'm having my tubes tied when I have my c-section on April 19... I'm excited not to have to worry about birth control anymore.


----------



## De-lovely

I can say that I am physically a little nervous about a 4th child-I dont take birth control and we arent diligent about condoms so I suppose if I did get preg that I woudl attempt a VBA3C...wow even saying that I just dont know-I hate that these surgeries has put a hindrance on how many children I will have. I am scared of both a section OR a VBA3C......


----------



## mommyofboys3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *De-lovely* 
I can say that I am physically a little nervous about a 4th child-I dont take birth control and we arent diligent about condoms so I suppose if I did get preg that I woudl attempt a VBA3C...wow even saying that I just dont know-I hate that these surgeries has put a hindrance on how many children I will have. I am scared of both a section OR a VBA3C......









that is exactly how i feel and this last c #3 i was told no more and i really want more..i thought about trying to VBAC3c but i think it will be impossible to find someone to see me...i dont know what to do..i really really want one more but i am not willing to risk my life for it when i have 3 healthy boys!


----------



## jannyjo

We are planning one more. My doc never said anything about not being able to have future sections, I have had 3 already.


----------



## Silvercrest79

I need some hugs right now.







My IRL friend (also an MDC momma) just had an awesome VBA2C early this morning. I was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NOT prepared for how I was going to feel. OMG! I can't even think of all the words to describe my feelings right now. Let just say I've been on the verge of tears since 8:30 this morning.







: My way of coping with other people's success aka my failure, has been to avoid reading about them.









It doesn't help that today last year I was sitting here 40 wks 1 day (yes I was due March 4th) and hoping and praying for MY VBA2C. It also didn't help that today we had to travel 2 hours south for my daughter to see her neurologist, and we had to drive by Mott's Children's Hospital where she spent the first 10 days of her life.


----------



## Blissful Bee

I know how hard that is. It is funny how it sneaks up on you and BAM hits you right in the gut! My friends havent only had vaginal births, but all of them have homebirths. I feel like the broken woman, or the one who somehow got the free pass into motherhood (VERY not true, but that irrational thought does hit me). I just feel so incomplete without having had a vaginal delivery. Im working through it right now as we work on ttc #4. I will be going for the VBA3C, of course not at the risk of my health or my babies, but I feel I need to go through this journey, so I can not carry that feeling around with me anymore. Plus I do believe it to be the safest way for me and my baby to birth. But everyone is different and has different circumstances surrounding their need for a CS so that is not a blanket statement.

BIG HUGS to you Alison! I know how hard that is and that you want to be happy for your friend, it is just hard sometimes.


----------



## mommyofboys3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silvercrest79* 
I need some hugs right now.







My IRL friend (also an MDC momma) just had an awesome VBA2C early this morning. I was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NOT prepared for how I was going to feel. OMG! I can't even think of all the words to describe my feelings right now. Let just say I've been on the verge of tears since 8:30 this morning.







: My way of coping with other people's success aka my failure, has been to avoid reading about them.









It doesn't help that today last year I was sitting here 40 wks 1 day (yes I was due March 4th) and hoping and praying for MY VBA2C. It also didn't help that today we had to travel 2 hours south for my daughter to see her neurologist, and we had to drive by Mott's Children's Hospital where she spent the first 10 days of her life.

















i know exactly how you feel and it is not your fault things happen for a reason and you did the best that you could but i know exactly how you feel...i have had 3 c's and i couldnt find anyone to even let me try to vbac after my first c i was forced into another c b/c noone around here would touch me b/c i was too much of a risk...now i want another baby so bad and i cant they told me no more b/c i have too much scar tissue and my dh and i always wanted a big family...ifeel like something has been taken from me...i know how you feel but you need to understand your c's dont mean you were a failure!!! your a success you had your babies some people cant even get pg....i hope this helps and i hope you feel better!!!


----------



## Silvercrest79

You are both so sweet.









BB, I don't have the option of a VBA3C as my last was a rupture. At least you can find comfort in trying for a VB.









mommyofboys3, I would absolutely get a second opinion on the scar tissue. I think they fed you a line of carp. From what I know you'd have to have some sort of serious condition causing excessive scar tissue to really truly make it that serious. Here is to another baby for you and showing the Dr's they were full of it.


----------



## Debstmomy

This is my quest, I just do not know how to go about it. How can Mama's like those that post here, who feel less than because they had medically necessary c-section's, perhaps life saving c-sections, come to accept them?? How do we do that??? Birth does not work for everyone, we are proof. We want the ideal, we dream & plan for the ideal & it did not come to pass, for what ever reason. How do we acknowledge that pain & then release it??
For me, I have, but my situation is different, my baby died. I know if I had chosen a c-sec around my due date, she would be here. But instead, I went the home birth route for a vaginal birth & she died. So for me, it is easy, I will plan c-sec from now on. That is my path.
But I want to help the rest of you. Those of you that struggle with the what if's? The why me?? What can we do to help you with these feelings that come in when our dear sisters have the ideal births that we did not get??? For me what helps is that we have our own journeys, our own paths. Try as we may to dictate them, we really can not. We have no control. How do we learn to surrender to it?
Ok enough rant.....how can we make this better? What support do you need to heal? (other than saying have a vbac, that will heal you. Well that is not an option for everyone.)
My heart breaks for you in pain over your c-sec. I want to help. Tell me how or what would help???


----------



## mommyofboys3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silvercrest79* 
You are both so sweet.









BB, I don't have the option of a VBA3C as my last was a rupture. At least you can find comfort in trying for a VB.









mommyofboys3, I would absolutely get a second opinion on the scar tissue. I think they fed you a line of carp. From what I know you'd have to have some sort of serious condition causing excessive scar tissue to really truly make it that serious. Here is to another baby for you and showing the Dr's they were full of it.
















thank you! i would love to think you were right!! actually i have hd 3 different dr's b/c mine kept leaving town and when i had my 2nd he told me no more and then i seen another dr and he told me one more would be ok well then after he opened me up he said no more b/c of all the scar tissue..he told me if i tried to have anymore i would have problems my uterus was adhered to my bladder and colon..however, i dont have any pain due to the scar tissue...i dont know what to do...but thanks for the encouragement...i would LOVE to have one more!!!


----------



## intorainbowz

Along with a lot of you on here... a VBAC would not help me. It would not remove the terror that the thought of going into labor gives me. It would not remove my fear of failing if I have a repeat c/s.

I ache for those of you who ruptured. If it matters, I've learned from your experiences. Because of uterine birth defects, surgery to fix those, and my c/s, I am at an increased rate for rupture. Of course there is always the I can HB route etc. My OB is very VBAC friendly and said she would support my attempt or a repeat c/s. I believe for me that repeat c/s are safest for me and my future unborn children as well as the least likely to leave Sydney and Vince without me.

I've done the reading. I know the risks. For me, having a VBAC is too great a risk. I would be crushed to attempt and fail. I'd rather just not try.

I don't have anything to prove. People already feel I'm less than a mom for having c/s. I know there are those who keep trying and trying and fighting for a VBAC, but I just don's have the emotional energy to fight it, to risk.

I also feel "safe" having a repeat c/s. My baby and I came through whole. I've never labored, so have no experience with this.

I'm a big believer in natural child birth, and the weight that I will never experience something that I believe in so strongly is a heavy one to bear.


----------



## CorbinsMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silvercrest79* 
I need some hugs right now.










I'm so sorry. I know that must be very hard on you.


----------



## CorbinsMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorbinsMama* 
There was a post, prehaps it was in this thread, I don't recall, where a woman in Australia convinced her OB to let her break the sterile field to help pull her baby out and up onto her chest. The mom had be scrubbed up and completely sterile ahead of time, of course.

I was allowed to BF DS while still in recovery, but that was only because we knew one of the L&D nurses who brought him and DH to me. This time we are in a different state, different hospital. I'll let you know what the OB says after my next appointment when I show her my birth plan.

I'm updating on myself. I had my OB visit this morning and we discussed my birth plan. I will be able to BF my DD as soon as I am stitched up. She was agreeable to most everything in my plan. Yay! The only thing she said wouldn't happen was having DH with me when they put in the spinal. That's just the anesthesiologist's preference. That wasn't a biggie for me, so I'm fine with that. DH will be with me for the actual c-section.


----------



## Silvercrest79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyofboys3* 
thank you! i would love to think you were right!! actually i have hd 3 different dr's b/c mine kept leaving town and when i had my 2nd he told me no more and then i seen another dr and he told me one more would be ok well then after he opened me up he said no more b/c of all the scar tissue..he told me if i tried to have anymore i would have problems my uterus was adhered to my bladder and colon..however, i dont have any pain due to the scar tissue...i dont know what to do...but thanks for the encouragement...i would LOVE to have one more!!!

Do you know what they used to open you with during your sections? I'm just curious because with my first one, they used the cauterizing tool all the way through. When I was opened up for DD2, I had adhesions EVERYWHERE. They were around my bladder, colon, intestines, it was bad. The Dr took all the ones she was qualified to take out but had to leave a lot as she couldn't mess with the other areas. She used a scalpel to cut me open. When I was opened up with DD3, no mention was made of the amount of adhesions I had. I don't have my records yet so I can't check for sure but my guess would be they was a normal amount or that would have been brought to my attention.


----------



## RosesArePurple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silvercrest79* 
I need some hugs right now.







My IRL friend (also an MDC momma) just had an awesome VBA2C early this morning. .







































I can only imagine how you feel. I think I'm fine with everything.... but you won't catch me reading any birth stories for awhile!!!!









I am glad for your friend though!


----------



## RosesArePurple

We are done. We planned on two, and it's just as well. The last pregnancy stretched my uterus thin enough, the OB told me there would be problems with the next one.


----------



## CMcC

Silvercrest79





















It is difficult to see others succeed in their VBAC where as we didn't. But you gotta put things in prespective. Every mother, every birth is unique. It's not a one birth fits all. Yes I wish every VBAC was successful.... but in reality its not. We do the best we can, and that's all that is expected. We are still mothers. We still gave birth to our babies. No one else could have layed on that table and given birth to my babies. To the mother who felt less of a mother because her baby didn't come out her vagina: you're still the only one who could give birth to your baby. You carried, and nurished that baby for 9 months....no one else could have done that for your baby. You are a mother, no matter how that baby was born. Sometimes as a mother you have to make difficult choices. I wanted a VBAC to the extreme that I considered UC..... but in the end, I knew a scheduled cesarean birth was the safest for my second child. (Tried natural VBAC for third.) Being a mother is about making the best choices for yourself and your baby, even if that means laying that dream birth to the side. I know it's hard to see others succed where we might feel like we failed, but I don't see it as a failure. We still gave birth, just differently than we had expected. So congrats go to someone when they get a VBAC.

Now, on to something a tad bit different. I have a prespective client that is basically afraid of labor. I believe the father of the baby is too. She was talking to my hubby yesterday and asked why she shouldn't just have a cesarean birth.







: (It's her first baby, she's 20 and healthy.) It amazes me there are women who choose to have a cesarean birth just because they are afraid of labor! So obviously I've got my work cut out for me if she's going to become a doula client. So I am putting together a packet of info for her. My business card, stats on doulas and what we do. I'd also like to include the pros and cons of natural, medical, and cesarean birth. I'm editing this to say I'm going to use the booklet from http://www.childbirthconnection.org/...esareanbooklet


----------



## Debstmomy

Christina as a doula I would make sure that Mama has access to many MANY birth videos, all kinds. She has only probably heard & seen horror stories (ie movies & tv & friends). Show her how beautiful the birth experience is. I would have her look into hypnobirthing (I think it is the best) & seriously consider actually taking a course (not just a home study). Talk to her about natural pain relieving techniques. Also explain how interventions interfere with the natural labor process & makes recovery & breast feeding harder. Also let her know the fear of the unkown is normal but she can research & make herself come to terms with it.
With that in mind, as a doula we can not make the ideal birth for everyone. You probably already know this.We can encourage our clients & help them through, but ultimately it is up to them. They have to surrender. Good Luck & also post this question in birth professionals...they may have more info to give.


----------



## CMcC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Debstmomy* 
Christina as a doula I would make sure that Mama has access to many MANY birth videos, all kinds. She has only probably heard & seen horror stories (ie movies & tv & friends). Show her how beautiful the birth experience is. I would have her look into hypnobirthing (I think it is the best) & seriously consider actually taking a course (not just a home study). Talk to her about natural pain relieving techniques. Also explain how interventions interfere with the natural labor process & makes recovery & breast feeding harder. Also let her know the fear of the unkown is normal but she can research & make herself come to terms with it.
With that in mind, as a doula we can not make the ideal birth for everyone. You probably already know this.We can encourage our clients & help them through, but ultimately it is up to them. They have to surrender. Good Luck & also post this question in birth professionals...they may have more info to give.

Thanks, I'll keep that in mind. And trust me, I'll do all these things and more if she becomes my client. However, this is just to give her info in hopes she'll be interested enough to contact me for an inteview. I'm a student doula actually being mentored by local certified doulas and miwives. So I have a lot of resources.... the last birth I attended was with a certified doula/ apprentice midwife/ hypnotist.







I think I'll use parts of the booklet "What every pregnant woman should know about cesarean Section" from http://www.childbirthconnection.org/...esareanbooklet.


----------



## Debstmomy

I have been working on my c-sec birth plan. Please give me opinions & if you think I may have left anything out. Thanks!
__________________________________________________ _________________

Cristina 's Cesarean Section Birth Plan

The goal of my birth plan it so help facilitate a positive birth experience, and to have zero Mother Baby separation. If you have a question as to why I chose this birth plan, just ask & I will kindly answer.

I realize that medical emergencies may arise but ask to have informed consent to deviate from my birth plan, if possible.

I have chosen to have my husband Matt & my birth professional Jessica with me at all times during my birth experience.

I prefer spinal anesthesia, without sedating drugs administered (unless expressed by me). This would include antihistamines.

Please insert foley catheter after anesthesia is administered.

I do not want my arms restrained, unless medically necessary.

Upon the birth of my child, I would like a mirror placed or the curtain dropped so I can see my baby be born.

Please delay cord cutting until pulsating has stopped.

I would like photos taken of my baby's birth.

I prefer sutures, not staples for closing my incision.

I wish to take my placenta home with me for spiritual reasons.

After delivery:
I want to hold & meet my baby as soon as possible, and begin breastfeeding.

My husband will accompany our baby if mother baby separation is necessary.
Do not bathe my baby.
I am refusing any eye ointment after delivery.
Vitamin K is ok.
I am waving all other immunizations (Hep B) at this time.
If my baby is male, we will NOT circumcise.
My baby will be breast-fed. There is NO need for pacifiers or bottles.


----------



## TexasSuz

You might want to say if you want extra pain meds during the delivery or not. They gave me stadol with #1 and it made the whole day a blur. The second time I made sure I did not get anything extra.

Also, discuss all of this with your doctor and the hospital before hand. Lots of things can be "hospital policy" and you need to know what before you go in. Pick you battles.

Good luck!


----------



## Blissful Bee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intorainbowz* 
Along with a lot of you on here... a VBAC would not help me. It would not remove the terror that the thought of going into labor gives me. It would not remove my fear of failing if I have a repeat c/s.

I ache for those of you who ruptured. If it matters, I've learned from your experiences. Because of uterine birth defects, surgery to fix those, and my c/s, I am at an increased rate for rupture. Of course there is always the I can HB route etc. My OB is very VBAC friendly and said she would support my attempt or a repeat c/s. I believe for me that repeat c/s are safest for me and my future unborn children as well as the least likely to leave Sydney and Vince without me.

I've done the reading. I know the risks. For me, having a VBAC is too great a risk. I would be crushed to attempt and fail. I'd rather just not try.

I don't have anything to prove. People already feel I'm less than a mom for having c/s. I know there are those who keep trying and trying and fighting for a VBAC, but I just don's have the emotional energy to fight it, to risk.

I also feel "safe" having a repeat c/s. My baby and I came through whole. I've never labored, so have no experience with this.

I'm a big believer in natural child birth, and the weight that I will never experience something that I believe in so strongly is a heavy one to bear.










This is exactly how I felt with my third. My first two deliveries were so dramatic and filled with emergency and fear that I just wanted to experience what I could in a calm atmosphere. Im not saying that I think birth is calm, but I at least didnt want another emergency. Also I knew of people and read about them here and saw them on tv who were so disappointed in not having a successful VBAC that their whole focus seemed to be about disappointement and a sense of failure. I just didnt want that, I couldnt imagine feeling like that about a birth. I know my first two were necessary and I have always been fine with it, well as much as you can be I suppose. I didnt feel like they were forced on me or that I could have done something different to prevent them. With my third child's birth I wanted to enjoy seeing her all goopy and have my husband holding her by my head while Im getting sewed back up. That was a dream come true at that point for me and Im sure I would make the same choice if faced with it again. I needed that sense of control after having had such chaos surrounding my first two.


----------



## pookel

I would guess that most people on this thread have already decided against VBAC for sure (or don't have the option), but I found this site really helpful:

http://www.childbirthconnection.org/...e.asp?ck=10212

(It's a great pregnancy/birth site overall, but I'm linking directly to the VBAC vs. repeat section part.) I think what I like is that while it's pro-VBAC and pro-natural birth, it doesn't hit you over the head with it. There's no condemnation for choosing a repeat c/s, and there's lots of information on planning a c-section.

This part really made me feel better about my decision -- it's a list of questions to help you decide on whether to try for a VBAC:

*1. If you decided on VBAC and it ended with another cesarean, would you feel better for having tried or worse because you went through labor only to have another c-section?
2. If you scheduled a cesarean, would you feel relieved that you wouldn't have to labor again or upset because now you would never know what would have happened if you had chosen a VBAC?
3. If you planned a VBAC and had one, what would that mean to you?*

My answers were easy:
1. Worse
2. Relieved
3. An easier recovery, mostly.


----------



## CMcC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pookel* 
I would guess that most people on this thread have already decided against VBAC for sure (or don't have the option), but I found this site really helpful:

http://www.childbirthconnection.org/...e.asp?ck=10212

(It's a great pregnancy/birth site overall, but I'm linking directly to the VBAC vs. repeat section part.) I think what I like is that while it's pro-VBAC and pro-natural birth, it doesn't hit you over the head with it. There's no condemnation for choosing a repeat c/s, and there's lots of information on planning a c-section.

This part really made me feel better about my decision -- it's a list of questions to help you decide on whether to try for a VBAC:

*1. If you decided on VBAC and it ended with another cesarean, would you feel better for having tried or worse because you went through labor only to have another c-section?
2. If you scheduled a cesarean, would you feel relieved that you wouldn't have to labor again or upset because now you would never know what would have happened if you had chosen a VBAC?
3. If you planned a VBAC and had one, what would that mean to you?*

My answers were easy:
1. Worse
2. Relieved
3. An easier recovery, mostly.

I





















those questions! Most likely the clients I get will want a VBAC, but this will definatly be useful in seeing how prepared they are and what I can help them with.









BTW, my answers were:
1)I would feel better for trying. I still believe vaginal birth is best if there are no complications. If I tried a VBAC, at least I would know I did everything I possibly could do and the cesarean birth was necessary.
Besides, I'm not the kind of doula who says "Do as I say, not as I do." I believe every pregnancy is unique and the pros and cons of each one should be weighed carefully each time. I did plan a cesarean birth (even though I despratly wanted a VBAC) because of medical circumstances for my 2nd child. But for my 3rd, I got to try for my VBAC.







I am not sorry I labored for 60 hours.

2) If cesarean was planned for non-medical reasons- I would feel sad and cheated to never know what would have happened if I had chosen a VBAC? This is kinda how I feel about my first birth. I had no clue as to what I was doing.... so I really don't know if that first cesarean would have really been necessary.

3) Wow, If I had a VBAC! WOW! It would mean that finally circumstances were in my favor instead of against me. (Last 2 births it was just unfortunate circumstances that held me back from getting my VBAC.) I could finally say "I knew I could do it!" It also would mean I could relate to my clients better when they describe dropping, presure, pushing, crowning, the ring of fire, etc It would mean healing quicker, less pain medication, the glorious feeling of success!


----------



## Silvercrest79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pookel* 
I would guess that most people on this thread have already decided against VBAC for sure (or don't have the option), but I found this site really helpful:...

Just for the record....My original intent was for this tribe to be exclusively for mothers who never delivered vaginally and never could (as we are the only ones who truly understand one another's feelings). I've not enforced that intent only because there is no where else for a collection of medically necessary c-section support on this entire community.







:


----------



## Debstmomy

Silvercrest, I want to thank you for starting this tribe! It is hard here in this community when you need a c-sec. Thanks again!

(& oh I would still like feedback on my c-sec birth plan!! post # 485! TIA!!!)

One more thing....when did you all start on probiotics to prevent a yeast infection after surgery?? What did you take? (Thrush scares me more than a c-sec!!!!)


----------



## Silvercrest79

I think it is great, btw.


----------



## Silvercrest79

I didn't know ahead of time with any of mine so I wasn't prepared. We got thrush both times.







(Didn't BF DD1 so no problem with thrush in her or me)


----------



## CorbinsMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Debstmomy* 
(& oh I would still like feedback on my c-sec birth plan!! post # 485! TIA!!!)

Well, it's a lot shorter than mine!







But I think you hit all the major points. Looks good!


----------



## intorainbowz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pookel* 
*1. If you decided on VBAC and it ended with another cesarean, would you feel better for having tried or worse because you went through labor only to have another c-section?
2. If you scheduled a cesarean, would you feel relieved that you wouldn't have to labor again or upset because now you would never know what would have happened if you had chosen a VBAC?
3. If you planned a VBAC and had one, what would that mean to you?*

1) Much, Much worse
2) relief, pure and simple
3) I honestly don't know... my C/s recovery was fairly easy. Maybe the risk of damage to the pelvic floor? letting the baby come when ready not when scheduled? The compressing and other wonderful things that a vaginal birth does to babies?

Good questions.


----------



## pookel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silvercrest79* 
Just for the record....My original intent was for this tribe to be exclusively for mothers who never delivered vaginally and never could (as we are the only ones who truly understand one another's feelings). I've not enforced that intent only because there is no where else for a collection of medically necessary c-section support on this entire community.







:

I know ... but thank you for starting this tribe, I really feel at home here even though I've only had the one c/s and there's a remote chance I may have a VBAC someday (I'm not expecting it though).

I wonder if someone should start a c/s support thread in the birth and beyond forum? I don't think that would violate any rules, it would just be a matter of keeping it active.


----------



## egoldber

Quote:

I wonder if someone should start a c/s support thread in the birth and beyond forum? I don't think that would violate any rules, it would just be a matter of keeping it active.
There used to be one. But I haven't seen one there in several months.

And honestly, after losing Leah, the pain of never having a vaginal birth is pretty far down there for me. I knew when I got pregnant again after my rupture that I'd be looking at a c-section from the get go and a planned, early section at that. Knowing that from day one was almost a relief. But it was still pretty freaky walking into the OR and getting up on that table.


----------



## mamameg

Beth


----------



## Silvercrest79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *egoldber* 
There used to be one. But I haven't seen one there in several months.

And honestly, after losing Leah, the pain of never having a vaginal birth is pretty far down there for me. I knew when I got pregnant again after my rupture that I'd be looking at a c-section from the get go and a planned, early section at that. Knowing that from day one was almost a relief. But it was still pretty freaky walking into the OR and getting up on that table.

That is what I dread. Walking in there and getting on the table *SHUDDER*

Real "ELECTIVE" huh?


----------



## RosesArePurple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silvercrest79* 
That is what I dread. Walking in there and getting on the table *SHUDDER*

Real "ELECTIVE" huh?









Yes. That was so weird for me. But you know, I think now, that I've done it, it's just one more way to feel in control. No. Really. I wasn't wheeled in like an invalid. I walked in and got up on the table.

Yes, in reality, I felt very odd. I felt weird. But I was under my own control. I think if I had thought of it that way before hand, it wouldn't have felt so weird.

But then again, maybe not. Just a thought.


----------



## Debstmomy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RosesArePurple* 
Yes. That was so weird for me. But you know, I think now, that I've done it, it's just one more way to feel in control. No. Really. I wasn't wheeled in like an invalid. I walked in and got up on the table.

Yes, in reality, I felt very odd. I felt weird. But I was under my own control. I think if I had thought of it that way before hand, it wouldn't have felt so weird.

But then again, maybe not. Just a thought.

I will totally keep that in mind in 51 days!!!!







:


----------



## CMcC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RosesArePurple* 
Yes. That was so weird for me. But you know, I think now, that I've done it, it's just one more way to feel in control. No. Really. I wasn't wheeled in like an invalid. I walked in and got up on the table.

Yes, in reality, I felt very odd. I felt weird. But I was under my own control. I think if I had thought of it that way before hand, it wouldn't have felt so weird.

But then again, maybe not. Just a thought.

Yup, I've been in that situation. And actually, even though it was far from my HBAC that I had invisioned.... it was my most peaceful and wonderful birth! I had a GREAT dr and I really was in control. Of course, the birth after that- VBAC was an option again....and I took it. I don't regret any of my decisions. I think that's the key to having a wonderful birth experience. Be confident in your decisions...and you'll not regret them.


----------



## Silvercrest79

Just sitting here thinking... Last year today I was laying in my hospital bed pleading and praying to get to go home. I'd just had the NG tube pulled out, my baby was 2 hours away clinging to life (I hadn't even seen her yet :sob), I was still in a lot of pain, and I DESPERATELY missed my older girls.

Later that evening my Dr. came in, he knew how desperate I was to leave (I was in tears) and even though I really should've stayed another day, he took pity on me. He took my staples out, and released me into the care of my husband (who he new was a nurse), with strick orders to keep drinking gatorade to keep my potassium up, to call if my heart started racing again, and to see him in the office in a couple days.

These past 5 days have been pretty emotional for me....


----------



## Peppermint

Alison


----------



## TexasSuz

I am so sorry Alison. I truly respect you here at MDC and hate to see you in pain.


----------



## CMcC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silvercrest79* 
Just sitting here thinking... Last year today I was laying in my hospital bed pleading and praying to get to go home. I'd just had the NG tube pulled out, my baby was 2 hours away clinging to life (I hadn't even seen her yet :sob), I was still in a lot of pain, and I DESPERATELY missed my older girls.

Later that evening my Dr. came in, he knew how desperate I was to leave (I was in tears) and even though I really should've stayed another day, he took pity on me. He took my staples out, and released me into the care of my husband (who he new was a nurse), with strick orders to keep drinking gatorade to keep my potassium up, to call if my heart started racing again, and to see him in the office in a couple days.

These past 5 days have been pretty emotional for me....

I'm so sorry Alison.







You know, it's in the past. There is nothing more that you can do about it. Dwelling on it now is just going to make present day miserable. The only good that comes from remembering our past is learning from our mistakes and growing from those experencies. Dwelling on the negative is only productive if it changes us for the good and influences our decisions for the better in the future. Since we can't change our past, we take what we can from our past and move on. You've been given this amazing voice to help other women in this simular situation....use your past to motivate yourself, and don't let it stop you in your tracks of grief on what could have been. You did what was best for yourself and your baby, that's all anyone can ever do. I still get emotional about my babies' births if I really dwell on the negative...I can throw a pretty big pity party for myself. But knowing it's in the past, I did what I coud , and I've learned from it.... I can go on. I still gave birth to my children and did what was best at the time. I still look at them and fall in love with my kids all over again. Thinking about their births in a positive light still makes me cry....it's their birth. The first time I saw them, heard them cry, held them, nursed them....focus on those beautiful parts, not the tramatic.... Okay. One more


----------



## Debstmomy

Well, my c-sec is coming up. 38 days to be exact. I am starting to think probiotics. What, if any, have you done to prevent yeast infections? When did you start?
THANKS!!!

BTW, On The Fence had her baby yesterday!!!!!


----------



## Kallifornia

Hi everyone! I've been browsing around MDC for years but never really found a tribe to fit into until now







I have 3 kids all delivered by c/s. My stories are long so I won't go into them right now til I've read through the other posts and gotten to know some of you. I'm just glad there is a group for c/s mamas!


----------



## CorbinsMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Debstmomy* 
Well, my c-sec is coming up. 38 days to be exact. I am starting to think probiotics. What, if any, have you done to prevent yeast infections? When did you start?
THANKS!!!

I'm interested in responses to this as well. My c-sec is in 28 days! (And not a moment too soon. I am sooo uncomfortable.)


----------



## MizLiz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorbinsMama* 
I'm interested in responses to this as well. My c-sec is in 28 days! (And not a moment too soon. I am sooo uncomfortable.)

I'm in 27 days! I never had any problems with yeast after my previous two sections, but I'd like to see what others recommend.


----------



## Peppermint

My section is in only 12 days!!!

I am going to start probiotics a week ahead, and told my Dr. who seemed to think that was cool- LOL. I also got the go ahead for lots of Vit C.


----------



## egoldber

I didn't do anything. I only got one inoperative dose and I figured it wasn't a big risk. I've never gotten yeast with any of my 3 sections.


----------



## TrippyLongstocking

Ive had 2 myself and no children naturally. The first one was an emergency c section and my son was in nicu for awhile after...all because i was undereducated in what would happen in an emergency in natural childbirth...
Who really knows... but i do feel guilt sometimes...and sad....
but just glad i have my 2 beautiful kids!
if i get preg again im going to try for a vba2c


----------



## mama_bee

hey mamas! i hadn't seen this thread before.










my first was a section because of a bunk diagnosis of CPD and macrosomia and my second was a repeat section because my uterine wall near the scar site was so thin it was literally transparent. it ended up being a good thing -- i ruptured on the OR table as they were making the initial incision. my doctor just touched the uterine wall and it tore. five minutes earlier and i would likely have been dead and lost my baby. luckily they were able to save my uterus (the word "hysterectomy" was uttered more than few times as they tried to repair me) but i still don't think i'll have any more babies.


----------



## pookel

This thread has been quiet for a while and I've been missing it!


----------



## CorbinsMama

Nine days until Pippa is here!

I am a little nervous about the c/s and recovery. I'm armed with chamomile tea, Traumeel, and Rescue Remedy. Hopefully it will be much easier than my first (emergency c/s after Pitocin-induced labor -- ugh!), so I'm trying to keep positive.


----------



## CMcC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorbinsMama* 
Nine days until Pippa is here!

I am a little nervous about the c/s and recovery. I'm armed with chamomile tea, Traumeel, and Rescue Remedy. Hopefully it will be much easier than my first (emergency c/s after Pitocin-induced labor -- ugh!), so I'm trying to keep positive.


I can personally tell you my planned cesarean birth was by far the most peaceful birth I've had. I've also discovered with each cesarean birth, each recovery time has been shorter and easier.

I love this article: http://www.guardian.co.uk/family/sto...656246,00.html
During my planned cesarean, the mood was happy and light. Music was playing and talking was cheerful. At my request, my dr. explained everything he was doing so I could be apart of the birth. I also watched (somewhat) with the help of the "mirror" above the table. I had routine things delayed and my husband held our son beside me until they had finished stitching me up. I held my son (with help) as they wheeled us both back into the recovery room. I started breastfeeding as soon as we got to the recovery room. The one thing I was surprised about was my son's circulation. Since he didn't get the benifit of being squeezed on during labor, his circulation was off. For the first several days his hands and feet would turn a purplish color momentairly. Scared me to death until the nurses explained that this was normal for cesarean birth babies....

(((HUGS))) Can't wait to hear about the birth of your baby!


----------



## nathansmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorbinsMama* 
Nine days until Pippa is here!

I am a little nervous about the c/s and recovery. I'm armed with chamomile tea, Traumeel, and Rescue Remedy. Hopefully it will be much easier than my first (emergency c/s after Pitocin-induced labor -- ugh!), so I'm trying to keep positive.

Although my second was not a scheduled csection (didn't make it to the time that they start schdeduling) it was so much easier to recover from. I can't wait to here all about your new little one. I remember reading your posts in the ivf thread.


----------



## MizLiz

My c-section is in a week tomorrow and, like CorbinsMama, I am a little nervous, mostly about the procedure itself. I know that all will be fine in the end, but I'm squeamish about having anything medical done to me (from blood tests on up!) and I get anxious thinking about all of the steps involved with having this done!

Any suggestions to help distract me or set my mind at ease?

At the same time, our whole family is so excited to meet this little baby and watch her grow up... I'm really happy that my other two kids are old enough to really enjoy and remember the experience of having a baby in the house. At the same time, they are also old enough to know that their new sister is being born by a c-section and they are nervous for me! On the outside I'm very calm and reassuring for them, but on the inside I share their feelings about this, although I have been somewhat honest and admitted that I am a little nervous to them! I think we'll all be relieved to get past the surgery and move on with life...


----------



## liseux

Hi ladies! I've been lurking for awhile, but I thought I'd say hi and share some probiotics tips.

I have not had all my children by section, but I am now a section only mama. My first birth was a 3 day natural childbirth hb transfer that ended in 4th degree tear. Then my next birth was a planned hb, also a transfer, with a severe/eventually fatal shoulder dystocia. I was low risk with no risk factors for s.d. My son did live for 7 weeks, with severe HIE, and died in our arms in June of 2002. I have had 2 c/s since then, both went very well and 3 healthy boys total. I'm not the typical situation obviously because in comparison to my v births, I loved my c/s births. I'm not loving that I have to have them, but I am appreciating that I can even have children because my second birth was extremely traumatic emotionally & physically.

So that's my story, enough about me! I am a big probiotic user with c/s because I do get thrush pretty easily. I buy a bottle of strong liquid acidophilus and then I'll start taking tblsp's of it every time I remember for 2 weeks before and then I keep it in the hospital fridge and every time I do a post surgery walk, I go take some. I also bring vit C and take 1000 mg in morning and 1000 at night to prevent those gnarly post-cath UTI's. And C promotes healing in general. I still take prenatals & omega 3 supplements for healing & hopefully that helps with not building too much scar tissue. No matter how good I feel I try and do about a month of seclusion and lounge as much as possible with the baby.

Good luck to all of you who are facing another c birth in your near future!


----------



## Debstmomy

liseux thanks for the probiotics info. My section is scheduled for 4/30 & I am starting my probiotics today. I plan on taking 2 caps 2-3 x's per day. I will get more emergen-c tomorrow & start pounding that as well. I will put some in my hosp bag & take it there also. I can not take omega's (I have no gall bladder & lets just say...it is not pretty when your body does not handle fat very well!). Again thanks for the tips.

I have a question for ya all.......did you scar ache at the end??? I fear UR. I am trying to just be mindful & not dwell....but I need some stories. I know UR feels like burning, I have not had that...but alot of aching going on. Some hard stretching too. Anyone else get that near the end?? I am 36 & 3 today.


----------



## MizLiz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Debstmomy* 
I have a question for ya all.......did you scar ache at the end??? I fear UR. I am trying to just be mindful & not dwell....but I need some stories. I know UR feels like burning, I have not had that...but alot of aching going on. Some hard stretching too. Anyone else get that near the end?? I am 36 & 3 today.

My scar was sore before my second section and I also kept thinking of rupturing... Everything was fine and there was no indication during the surgery that I was going to rupture. My ob told me that this pain could be from some adhesions from my first section being stretched. I'm getting the same pains this time around but am less anxious about them.


----------



## CorbinsMama

: Must get acidophilus and Vitamin C.

Thank you all for your encouragement. CmcC, Thank you for the article link. I'm going to give that to my OB when I see her on Monday.


----------



## RosesArePurple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MizLiz* 
Any suggestions to help distract me or set my mind at ease?

Well, if you mean during the surgery, here's what helped me the first time: My husband went into extreme detail describing the "focus" picture we had brought with us for labor (yeah, that never happened). Anyway, the pic was of a stand of evergreens in the deep snow on a snowshoe hike we went on. So, he told me all about the hike and how quiet the air was, how cold the snow was, how our shoes crunched the snow. I tried my best to fall into his talking if you know what I mean

I really didn't need it much the next time, I think because I had a spinal instead of an epi so I had a different drug in my system. Also there was a bit of BTDT.

If you mean up to the C/S, just prepare for it, and do your normal stuff, add some fun new things if you are up for it.


----------



## Peppermint

Just wanted to pop in share that I had my 4th section a week ago today, and it was my best one yet. I had no issues during the surgery itself, I was not as nervous going into it as I was with #2 and #3, and my recovery has been amazing!

I did not have a uterine window this time (did last time) but there was some scar tissue and some major thinning of the lower abdominal muscles (which, I had felt happening and worried about rupture).

My baby was born at 36 weeks and 6 days, which had made me nervous, but- he came out screaming, had apgars of 9 and 9, and nurses beautifully, so- evidently he was ready







.


----------



## CorbinsMama

That's great to hear, Peppermint! Thank you!


----------



## liseux

Congratulations to you Peppermint!


----------



## RosesArePurple

Congratulations Peppermint!!


----------



## intorainbowz

Congrat Peppermint!


----------



## Silvercrest79

Congratulations!!! Be sure you post your birth story when you get time. We need to read positive medically necessary c-section birth stories.


----------



## MizLiz

Hi mamas,

I only have a few days left before my c-section and I'm starting to think past the surgery itself... I can't remember how long it is before I'll be 'allowed' to drive again... I meant to ask my ob but forgot to (although I'm sure she'll let me know this before I leave the hospital!).

How long did you all wait before getting behind the wheel after your c-sections?


----------



## Peppermint

It really depends on your Dr. My OB that delivered my first 2 said 2 weeks. My other OBs said 3. I am only waiting 2 this time







.


----------



## Silvercrest79

I waited 2 weeks with the last two. With the first one I never had a reason to drive, we lived in town and DH did all the driving if we had to drive somewhere.


----------



## CorbinsMama

I was told 2 weeks the first time around, and I keep forgetting to ask this time. DH will be home for the first week anyway, and the second week I have people lined up to shuttle DS to school and back.

When I did get in the car after 2 weeks, I felt like I could have driven sooner. OTOH, I am 8 years older than last time so I might not feel that ambitious this time!


----------



## pookel

I'm pretty sure the first time I drove was to my 6-week checkup. I had a hard recovery, though, and I was still hunched over in pain whenever I walked.

Can I ask a really petty question? I've been wanting to ask this forever ...







:

When you see references to ICAN, do you ever think to yourself, "Well, *I* can't!" Because I do. I can't help myself. I don't have a problem with them or anything, it's like an instinctive reaction.


----------



## Drummer's Wife

congrats Patty!

I too just had my 4th c-section and it was by far the best experience and easiest recovery. I had been worried about it being more difficult especially with 3 little ones but I feel so much better this time around.

Today is the first time I drove, to go to my 2 week pp check-up and even with a stick shift it was easy. Luckily my mom watched all four kids so that helped a ton.


----------



## MizLiz

Well, tomorrow is my baby day and, although I'm a bit nervous, I'm much more comfortable with my decision to have a c-section than I was for my last one (my first was not planned, and for my second I drove myself nuts flipping and flopping on whether or not I should try for a VBAC for my entire pg!).

I hope that my recovery goes as well as it has for many of you who have shared your great c-section stories and I'll be back in a few days to give an update of how everything goes!

This thread has been great for me for this pg...


----------



## Debstmomy

MizLiz good luck & I hope you have an AWESOME birth & recovery!!!!! I will think of you tomorrow.

Pookel I agree, ICAN frustrates me. It is all about how c-sec are violating (all of them are not, this thread is proof) and that everyone needs to VBAC (again, not all can nor want to).
I think there needs to be c-sec support, not just for those feeling horrible about their c-sec & finding vbac, but for those seeking acceptance of their surgical birth & future ones. (And to learn how to have some control of their future surgical births.) Rant over.


----------



## Peppermint

Let me just give a TMI for those expecting







.

Ask about getting a suppository if you don't have a bowel movement before you leave the hospital, SERIOUSLY! I had the sweetest young nurse this time who talked me into it (never had or was offered one before) and- I really have to say it made things so much easier. Even with stool softeners, I always had trouble the first few days. I believe that made a huge difference for me, as the straining really affected my recovery in the past.

Best wishes tomorrow MizLiz!

Thanks for the congratulations everyone, this is such a wonderful baby-moon I am having







.


----------



## tarahsolazy

I had my second c-section on April 5th, and it went really well. I had scheduled it for that day, but my water broke at 1:30 am, quite unexpectedly! I labored for 12 hours, but had no cervical change, and gladly had my section at that point. I was thrilled at the sign that my baby was ready to come out!

I was completely awake, had great anesthesia and pain control post-op, and was able to keep my baby in the OR with me the entire time. I'm feeling about 80% normal now, no pain meds for a week, just some muscle soreness.

My daughter Berit was born the day before her due date, weighing 8lb 12oz. She's a great little gal, nursing is going flawlessly, and we feel blessed to have her. She's my last baby, at least as far as I plan, and her birth couldn't have gone better!


----------



## Silvercrest79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pookel* 
...

When you see references to ICAN, do you ever think to yourself, "Well, *I* can't!" Because I do. I can't help myself. I don't have a problem with them or anything, it's like an instinctive reaction.

Yep!!! I think that every time I see it. That is one reason I was SOOOOOOOO insulted and infuriated when "someone" told me that we could just go to ICAN for support.


----------



## RosesArePurple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MizLiz* 
Well, tomorrow is my baby day

Yeah!!! New Baby on the way!

May your baby latch on well and you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## RosesArePurple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pookel* 
When you see references to ICAN, do you ever think to yourself, "Well, *I* can't!" Because I do.

I know that's not supposed to be funny. But it kinda is.

But really, I signed up for ICAN's email list and had to drop it fast because of the venom against OBs and C/S in general. It was truly bad. I just didn't need that when I discovered I was not going to be able to even try a VBAC.


----------



## intorainbowz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MizLiz* 
Hi mamas,

I only have a few days left before my c-section and I'm starting to think past the surgery itself... I can't remember how long it is before I'll be 'allowed' to drive again... I meant to ask my ob but forgot to (although I'm sure she'll let me know this before I leave the hospital!).

How long did you all wait before getting behind the wheel after your c-sections?

Congrats on the baby! I drove one week after DD was born. My OB said automatic only. I had a DD in the NICU, and if I wanted to see her I had to drive as DH had to go on drill for military. I also went back to work 2 weeks after, but that was because I'd used most of my FMLA time on bedrest and wanted to stretch my leave out. I only went part time. I don't recommend that to anyone. But I was fine driving. It was hard getting in and out of the car with no help, but I managed with some swearing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pookel* 
Can I ask a really petty question? I've been wanting to ask this forever ...







:

When you see references to ICAN, do you ever think to yourself, "Well, *I* can't!" Because I do. I can't help myself. I don't have a problem with them or anything, it's like an instinctive reaction.

Me too.... I can't. I don't want to. I don't want the pressure or guilt for something I can't control. I don't see the need to push myself for a VBAC to prove a point. I think VBAC's are great, just not for me and my medical situation.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Debstmomy* 
Pookel I agree, ICAN frustrates me. It is all about how c-sec are violating (all of them are not, this thread is proof) and that everyone needs to VBAC (again, not all can nor want to).
I think there needs to be c-sec support, not just for those feeling horrible about their c-sec & finding vbac, but for those seeking acceptance of their surgical birth & future ones. (And to learn how to have some control of their future surgical births.) Rant over.









: My mom, 5 drug free births, ranted on me that I was "surrendering" my birth when I told her we had scheduled my c/s. I did not need that at the time. She started in on me when OB was present and I let my OB have at her. OB lectured my mom about how she is not a c/s happy OB and that she feels the best chance to get me and DD through the birth alive is a C/s. Mom was like O.... In the hospital she mentioned vbac etc. I tabled that discussion by having to pee, and have not brought it back up. I won't bring it back, and next time I have a baby, NEITHER my mom or MIL get to know when. DH will call them and go... we have a baby... oops did we forget to tell you?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silvercrest79* 
Yep!!! I think that every time I see it. That is one reason I was SOOOOOOOO insulted and infuriated when "someone" told me that we could just go to ICAN for support.









That is totally insensitive of the person that said that. ICAN is not for everyone.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RosesArePurple* 
I know that's not supposed to be funny. But it kinda is.

But really, I signed up for ICAN's email list and had to drop it fast because of the venom against OBs and C/S in general. It was truly bad. I just didn't need that when I discovered I was not going to be able to even try a VBAC.

Thanks for saving me the signing up. I had thought about it, thinking maybe it was like this thread here.


----------



## CorbinsMama

*Warning--Traumatic*

On Monday, I went in for my regular OB appointment. I wasn't even supposed to have this appointment. Since I was scheduled for a c-section on Friday, one OB had not asked me to come in that week, while another one did. It turns out that this was all part of the plan in making sure that our daughter would live.

I hadn't felt much movement since Sunday morning, but I attributed this to her being bigger and not having much room (one week before I was told she was about 8.5 pounds). I mentioned this to the doctor and her face changed. She looked very concerned. I had an NST which showed no movement in 20 minutes, and her heart rate was steady but shallow. She did an ultrasound, which showed that my amniotic fluid was very low.

She immediately sent me to Labor & Delivery. At one point there were four nurses and three doctors in there, all coming at me and doing different things. They had monitors on me and were poking the baby in the head from inside to try to rouse her, but the ultrasound showed no movement at all. Kevin came from work, and they had me out of the room before he had time to change into his scrubs. Putting in the spinal took a looooong time. The anesthesiologist couldn't find a good spot and was causing me a good bit of pain trying to. I was shaking so badly that it was hard to hold still. The doctor asked if I was cold or nervous; I said, "Both." I was absolutely terrified and crying. My OB was the best, though. She stroked my hair and held my hands, telling me what a great job I was doing and how strong I was. They put some warm blankets around me, and the anesthesiologist was finally done. I got numb very quickly, before I was even fully laying down.

They brought in Kevin, and I tried hard not to cry while the OB got started. They had her out of me so quickly. We only heard one tiny, quiet cry and then they took her into the other room, and Kevin went with her. Kevin says she was white when she came out. They took her to the NICU while the OB finished stitching me up, and then I went to recovery. My friend Emily was with me in my room, and Kevin came in shortly, but he was very red faced and crying. He asked Emily to leave the room, and I fully expected that he was going to tell me that the absolute worst had happened. What he told me was that she was very small, 4 pounds 14 ounces, and that she was not breathing on her own. She had aspirated meconium. I still somehow felt that she would be okay.

As soon as I could move my legs and toes, they wheeled me into the NICU to see her. She looked so tiny, but so beautiful. She has such a sweet round face, and of course, I was instantly in love with her. It was hard to see my baby with tubes going in and coming out of her. I never could have imagined all this would happen.

Once, the night after she was born, she did smile when she heard my voice. She knew me! Whenever I would talk to her through the portholes in her isolette, she wiggled her feet and arms and tried to focus on my face. On Wednesday, I was allowed to hold her on lap with all the tubes and monitors still attached to her. I sat there for an hour and sang to her. I sang "Blackbird" by the Beatles because that's what I sang to Corbin. I sang "The Valley" because it's my favorite Jane Siberry song. I nearly choked on "You rise every morning wondering what in the world will the world bring today/Will it bring you joy or will it take it away?" I sang the only song that I know all the words to: Elvis Costello's "Oliver's Army." That song described exactly how I was feeling all this week: "I would rather be anywhere else but here today." We were absolutely shocked at where we were and how our lives had been turned upside down on one Monday in April.

The next couple days were a blur as we learned more about newborn health and hypoxia and brain bleeds and EEGs, MRIs, MRVs, MRAs, and other alphabet soup acronyms than we ever wanted to know. Tuesday morning she had a seizure. After a brain ultrasound on Thursday, we were told that there was blood in her brain and that there was "moderate" brain damage. The worst night of our lives. We were both so distraught, so devastated by this news. We didn't know what to do, what to think, what to ask. By this point, we were so overwhelmed with information that we just didn't know anything anymore. The neonatologist and neurologist were encouraged by her alertness and activity the day before and by her "appropriate responses" to sound, touch, and having her diaper changed. They said it may be a month before she can come home.

Friday, 4/20: The day Pippa was scheduled to have been born. The good news is that we finally got a bit of a break today from all the bad news. This morning she had her MRI, MRV, and MRA. The results were good and encouraging. Her veins and arteries looked good and there were no clots. The MRI gave us the best news. The CT scan yesterday showed the blood in her brain, but the MRI showed that the blood is mostly in the fluid sacks, not in the brain tissue itself. This means that there is less damage than they thought yesterday. There is some tissue damage, but the doctor called it "pinpoints of damage," which of course is much better than the large area of damage we were dealing with last night. The two radiologists disagree on exactly the extent of this, but I am just going on the assumption that things are much better than we all initially thought. They are decreasing her oxygen, but tonight had to give her some more platelets and a medication to assist in clotting.

Saturday, April 21, morning: I just talked to Sam, Pippa's nurse for today. She said that she is doing really well. She is on 40% oxygen, while she was on 92% yesterday! She had to have more platelets last night, but they have stayed up.

This morning they will be lowering her sedation, so I can't wait to see how much more responsive she will be.

And here's something I am really happy about: Today they will start doing a "trickle feed." It's not for any nutritive value; it's to get her stomach and intestines primed for eating. And they will be using the breastmilk that I have been pumping and freezing. Yay!! I know this will help her immensely.

Saturday, April 21, afternoon: We saw our girl this afternoon. They have cut her sedation in half, but she was pretty sleepy. It might just be her downtime for the day. They cut back more on the ventilator, and they gave her 2mL of breastmilk through a feeding tube in her nose. They will do this at every 12 (midnight and noon) and 6 (p.m. and a.m.).

They think in two days she will be off the ventilator, but will then be on a CPAP machine until she can breathe completely on her own. I can't wait to be able to see her whole face better then!

While we were there, the nurse brought Corbin some paper and markers to draw some pictures for her. She put them up on the wall.


----------



## carouselrider

Megan, my heart absolutely goes out to you and Pippa and your family. Many many good thoughts for her recovery and homecoming. You are a strong and amazing mama. Honor that instinct that first said it would be ok.

Carolyn, who also once sang unlikely lullabies to a baby in the NICU.


----------



## intorainbowz

Thank you for sharing... I'm praying for you and your family.

I too sang blackbird to my little girl in the NICU. I also sang Beautiful Boy, but changed it to Beautiful girl. Once I sang her Janie's got a gun, because that was the ONLY song I could think of. Our nurse was a Janie and she said she had overheard that being sung or hummed to babies many times... she thought her name inspired the singing.









I so hope the good news continues.


----------



## *violet*

Megan, I read your post with tears in my eyes. Sending lots of love and warm baby girl love your way!


----------



## CMcC

Congrats on your new baby daughter.







: She will be out of NICU soon and at home in your arms.


----------



## RosesArePurple

Megan, Congratulations!!!!

I hope she gets out of NICU soon with a clean bill of health. You truly are a strong Momma!


----------



## niki_73

Congrats Megan. What an amazing little one you have. Hoping that she grows big a strong to leave the NICU soon.


----------



## pookel

Oh my goodness, how scary. Congratulations on your beautiful little girl and I will keep you in my thoughts. I always notice your posts because my son is a Corbin too, and I had been wondering how your birth went.


----------



## pookel

On a different subject .... I just posted this in the thread about disappointing birth experiences. What do you guys think?

Quote:

It just occurred to me, we've had some discussions in the c-section tribe about a c-section forum as well. Would there be enough interest if we could have one combined subforum for all of us who didn't or can't have perfect/easy/natural/etc. births? I'm thinking of:

Medically necessary c-sections (and planning for future ones)
Discussing past c-sections
Traumatic birth experiences
High-risk pregnancies
Hospital births/interventions for medical reasons (e.g. PROM, pre-e, baby's medical condition)

Along the lines of the "breastfeeding challenges" subforums, perhaps it could be called "birth challenges," and be a haven for everyone who didn't or can't get the birth they wanted.


----------



## intorainbowz

I think that is a very good idea.


----------



## CorbinsMama

It will never happen, sadly. I have asked. Alison (Silvercrest79) can fill you in.


----------



## nathansmom

Oh Megan I'm thinking of you and your little girl. My firstborn was also a full term baby who was born via e-csection and he spent time in the nicu. Many hugs to you and I hope all goes well.


----------



## Drummer's Wife

Megan, congrats on you dd







I really hope she comes home soon


----------



## cilantromapuche

congrats!


----------



## MizLiz

Hi everyone!

I had a great c-section last Thursday, April 19, and now have a second little girl named Chloe! It was all very calm and straightforward and she was crying before her cord was cut. She is the smallest of my three babies (7 lb, 3 oz) but 'handled' the surgery the best - she barely needed any suctioning while the other two needed quite a bit. She didn't leave my side once and nursed within 45 minutes of being born. I also had my tubes tied and all seems to be healing well. I stayed at the hospital for 2 nights and am really enjoying some down time at home with my dh and kiddies... she is a very calm baby and my other two children just love her... I'm really glad I had the section when I did because my ob said that my uterine scar was *very* thin.

Just thought I'd add a positive c-section story to the board!


----------



## RosesArePurple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MizLiz* 
Hi everyone!

I had a great c-section last Thursday, April 19, and now have a second little girl named Chloe!

Congratulations!! Here's hoping for a speedy recovery!!

Yay!!!


----------



## CMcC

Congrats MizLiz!!!


----------



## pookel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MizLiz* 
I had a great c-section last Thursday, April 19, and now have a second little girl named Chloe!

Congratulations!


----------



## intorainbowz

MizLiz Congratulations on the new baby!


----------



## intorainbowz

Can someone explain to me why (if we know) the uterine wall gets thin? Does the uterus get thin like paper? I'm wondering about this.


----------



## Stayseeliz

I just wanted to pop in. I've had two c-sections for breech babies. I felt they were both medically necessary. I'm pg with my 3rd and my OB is strongly recommending a third c-section.

I hoped to go for a VBAC with DD and my OB and I came to an agreement. We'd set a date for a section. If I went into labor before then and progressed quickly on my own he'd let me try. I never went into labor and when they found out she was breech I went ahead with the c-section. I'll plan the same scenario this time I think.

A couple of questions. How many c-sections can you safely have? One OB told me 3 but when I told my dr last week I wanted at least 4 kids it didn't phase him.

Also how can you make sure to have the baby with you quickly? Unless DH gets a new job soon we'll deliver at the same hospital I had DD in. She was born right around 10:30am and they didn't bring her to me until around noon. They were bathing her, etc. I had family follow her to the nursery but it ticked me off. I really don't want baby to leave my side at all. DS didn't. They bathed him, etc in the room!


----------



## Drummer's Wife

congrats mizliz!! welcome little Chloe!!









Stacey, I just had my 4th section and my OB has never gave me a limit on the # or said I should be done, etc. I think it would depend though on the individual situation. I'm not sure if we are done but 5 sections does seem more risky for some reason, though Ethel Kennedy had 11 sections.

I am curious as to what the highest # of sections any of the mama's here have had.

As for having the baby taken after the birth, talk to your OB about this as well as the nursing staff. If everything is well with the baby you might be able to keep him/her in the OR with you, possibly on your chest with the heated blankets since it's kinda cool in there. If they do have to take the baby for whatever reason have your dh or other family/friend go and ask that only the minimal be done, like if oxygen or suctioning is necessary. You can have them wait on the first bath and do it later on in your post-partum room. It's more of a hassle for the nurses but if they do it while you are in recovery they will likely have to have the baby under the warmers to maintain body heat, that's what takes the longest amount of time.

You definitely don't need to wait that long to hold your baby and begin nursing. Just make your wishes are known before the birth and firmly remind them when you are in the hospital.


----------



## Stayseeliz

Katie, thanks for the suggestions. DD was perfectly healthy so I don't know why it took them so long. But she started nursing as soon as she got to the room and never had a problem with that thankfully. I think that's why I was the most upset. I didn't want to jeopardize the nursing relationship. I'll talk to the nurses and staff this time.


----------



## CMcC

Duh! I don't know why I didn't think of it earlier.... I just made a small message board just for us.







It's a work in progress as I haven't spent a lot of time on it. Feel free to make suggestions.

Here it is: http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/index.php?boardid=3647


----------



## intorainbowz

Maybe a birth plan would help them remember your wishes? Also wondering if you can talk to the nursing staff ahead of time to discuss your requests. GL


----------



## intorainbowz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CMcC* 
Duh! I don't know why I didn't think of it earlier.... I just made a small message board just for us.







It's a work in progress as I haven't spent a lot of time on it. Feel free to make suggestions.

I think posting other BB's is a violation of the UA. I don't want this thread locked again. It is a good idea, one that I know I and silvercrest79 have talked a lot about.


----------



## Debstmomy

I do not think I posted it here, but Abbygail Rose came into this world on April 19 at 2:29pm. The c-sec went well. My recovery seems to be harder than with Alexa, but I think that is because all my emotional pain masked my physical pain.
The nurses had a hard time getting an IV going, I guess I have bad IV veins. The anesthesiologist, as nice as he was, took about 5 tries to get my spinal in. That hurt!!!! My doc ended up holding me for it, not the nurse. I do not think the anesthesiologist has much experience in plus size mamas. Once it was in, he took really good care of me & we communicated really well. My BP would drop & he would boost it back up, etc. He also took some really good pics of my baby coming out...for that I am so grateful.
Here are a few pictures. Abby
My brother had the nerve to ask me if a c-sec was the way to go, HELL NO! But you do what you need to do to have a live baby! She is worth every pain & ache I am having during my recovery.


----------



## mamameg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intorainbowz* 
I think posting other BB's is a violation of the UA. I don't want this thread locked again. It is a good idea, one that I know I and silvercrest79 have talked a lot about.

It's not against the UA to post links to other BBs. We just aren't supposed to talk negatively about them, or send MDCers over to them to stir the pot. Sharing information is all good.


----------



## CorbinsMama

Congratulations, Cristina!


----------



## Stayseeliz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Debstmomy* 
But you do what you need to do to have a live baby! She is worth every pain & ache I am having during my recovery.

Cristina, I posted to you on the PAL thread but I wanted to say congratulations again! And I totally agree with the above comment!!!


----------



## CMcC

Congrats on your new daughter, Cristina!


----------



## Silvercrest79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intorainbowz* 
Can someone explain to me why (if we know) the uterine wall gets thin? Does the uterus get thin like paper? I'm wondering about this.

Mine was translucent and there were areas that were open with DD#2.

I don't know why I ever thought I could beat the odds.







:


----------



## Silvercrest79

I've been sick with strep throat which totally kicked my butt. We are also in the middle of moving. Between those two I've not been on the computer long enough to say congratulations to everyone individually so I'm going to do it all together.

CONGRATULATIONS to the mamas, daddies, and the siblings.
Welcome to the world sweet baby girls!!!

I'm thinking of you CorbinsMama. Please keep us posted.







s


----------



## pookel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Debstmomy* 
I do not think I posted it here, but Abbygail Rose came into this world on April 19 at 2:29pm.

Congratulations! She looks a little like my son did as a newborn ... so of course I think she's especially beautiful.


----------



## RosesArePurple

Congratulations Cristina on Abby's birth!! Yay!!!!!


----------



## MizLiz

Hi ladies,

I thought our thread could use a bump (we were on th 5th page of FYT!!) and I also have a question for you all...

After having your sections, what was your pain med "schedule" like? I'm now two weeks pp and taking extra strength tylenol for discomfort from the surgery as well as for a fun bout of thrush and mastitis this past week... Up until a couple of days ago I was still regularly taking tylenol with codeine in it... I don't recall still taking pain meds this late after the last two sections and am wondering how long other people used them.

Thx!


----------



## RosesArePurple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MizLiz* 
Hi ladies,
After having your sections, what was your pain med "schedule" like? I'm now two weeks pp and taking extra strength tylenol for discomfort from the surgery as well as for a fun bout of thrush and mastitis this past week... Up until a couple of days ago I was still regularly taking tylenol with codeine in it... I don't recall still taking pain meds this late after the last two sections and am wondering how long other people used them.

Thx!

You know, I took my meds which consisted of a mix of IB and Tylenol longer with my last one than the first....

Anyway, I think I took them regularly for close to two weeks, if not a bit longer than that, then weaned myself off them so to speak by stretching out the time between until I couldn't remember when I had taken them last.

I think, for some reason, I was more willing to take OTC pain killers this time.


----------



## CMcC

I found that the more cesarean births I have, the less pain meds I need. I think for me, the nerves never really grow back. However, with my last birth, I had 60 hours of back labor. My incention didn't really hurt, it was my back. So I was taking pain meds for that....

I will tell you during my 1st cesarean birth, the dr messed up and cut something she shouldn't have. So at 6 weeks I was just getting to the point I could roll out of bed without screaming in pain. They never told me about cutting something else, I only found out when I read it on the medical report a couple of years later.


----------



## Stayseeliz

I had to take meds longer with my last section than I did my first one. I think it's normal.


----------



## carouselrider

I took narcotics for about 10 days, and then weaned off of them over the following week (so total about 2.5 weeks). Then I took IB or Tylenol for another week or so as needed (mostly first thing in the morning, for some reason my pain bothered me most at that point). I think my last recovery was best overall emotionally, but physically the pain did linger for a bit. However, I think my previous sections I was dealing w/ some emotional trauma that masked the physical pain if that makes sense. W/ the last section, it was scheduled, expected, and everything went really well. So I was left to simply get through the physical pain, and not have to process the emotional pain. I think it made the physical pain loom a little larger.

CMcC makes a great point though - it's a good idea to get a copy of your operative report and see if there was anything that might indicate more pain that previous sections. I know on my second section they removed a bunch of fibroids and didn't tell me about it.







: I only found out when I read the op report.

Sorry about the Mastitis and Thrush - that is so hard in the first few weeks.


----------



## MommytoTwo

I have to thank the ladies of this thread. I was due 8 days ago with DC#3... and I am planning a homebirth after 2 c/s. My first was an induction with FTP, the usual cascade of interventions. Planned a vbac with #2 - never went into labor by 42w and called it and had a rcs.

Now as I am here overdue again... I was SO stressed out about vbac/hb/rcs etc etc. DH and I decided if baby isnt here by next Monday I will have a rcs. And I am ok with it. Will I be sad that I will never have a vaginal birth? Absolutely. Its all I have thought of for 4 years. But I am so tired of thinking about it. I want to have my babies and my family and get on with life. And this thread reminded me that its OK to do that. My mw can only take me at home till 42 weeks and I dont want to go UC, and I dont even think I want to show up pushing somewhere...(unless I wake up at 42w1d with ctx and bloody show and everything else) ... its like its just too stressful for me to think about. I just want my baby at this point.


----------



## CMcC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommytoTwo* 
I have to thank the ladies of this thread. I was due 8 days ago with DC#3... and I am planning a homebirth after 2 c/s. My first was an induction with FTP, the usual cascade of interventions. Planned a vbac with #2 - never went into labor by 42w and called it and had a rcs.

Now as I am here overdue again... I was SO stressed out about vbac/hb/rcs etc etc. DH and I decided if baby isnt here by next Monday I will have a rcs. And I am ok with it. Will I be sad that I will never have a vaginal birth? Absolutely. Its all I have thought of for 4 years. But I am so tired of thinking about it. I want to have my babies and my family and get on with life. And this thread reminded me that its OK to do that. My mw can only take me at home till 42 weeks and I dont want to go UC, and I dont even think I want to show up pushing somewhere...(unless I wake up at 42w1d with ctx and bloody show and everything else) ... its like its just too stressful for me to think about. I just want my baby at this point.









Can't wait to hear your birth story. I just have to comment how similar our stories are. My first was the typical intervention, FTP, cesarean birth. Then I didn't go into labor with #2 (he was breech and big) so I agreed to a cesarean. But with my 3rd, I went into labor and got to experience what labor really feels like. I'm praying you get your HBAC, but I'm so happy to hear you say you're okay with a repeat cesarean birth.







FYI, I wanted to let you know sometimes fear of labor/birth can keep labor from starting... so I hope that's not your case. Most likely you'll go into labor soon. Babies usually come 8 to 10 days after the "due date" anyway.


----------



## GenomicsGirl

Well, I just had c-section #3 last week. Way earlier than expected, but at the right time for Baby. I'm still on meds - but I think it's because I have to deal with a 3.5 yr old and an almost-2 yr old as well as my preemie newborn! This was the first c-section that I 'elected' for and I feel embarassed that I chose to do it this way. Of course, I had no real choice, but the reality is that it wasn't emergency







Why do I feel stupid and embarassed? Ugh. I'm annoyed at myself - I thought I'd be OK with it this time around.


----------



## RosesArePurple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GenomicsGirl* 
Well, I just had c-section #3 last week. Way earlier than expected, but at the right time for Baby. I'm still on meds - but I think it's because I have to deal with a 3.5 yr old and an almost-2 yr old as well as my preemie newborn! This was the first c-section that I 'elected' for and I feel embarassed that I chose to do it this way. Of course, I had no real choice, but the reality is that it wasn't emergency







Why do I feel stupid and embarassed? Ugh. I'm annoyed at myself - I thought I'd be OK with it this time around.

First off: Congratulations!!!! You sound like you have a handful to take care of in addition to yourself!

Second of all, I'm really sorry you are having a hard time with your choice. If I could give you a hug of the 'net I would. But you have to remember you thought it all out and made the best decision you could with the information you had.

And it's ok to feel stupid and embarrassed. I understand. Hopefully the bad feelings will go away soon so you can put your energy into getting better.

It doesn't seem "natural" to walk into an operating room for something as natural as childbirth. However, all of us on this tribe know we have really good reasons to choose a C/S. We just have to.

*many good vibes your way*


----------



## m0dernist

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GenomicsGirl* 
Well, I just had c-section #3 last week. Way earlier than expected, but at the right time for Baby. I'm still on meds - but I think it's because I have to deal with a 3.5 yr old and an almost-2 yr old as well as my preemie newborn! This was the first c-section that I 'elected' for and I feel embarassed that I chose to do it this way. Of course, I had no real choice, but the reality is that it wasn't emergency







Why do I feel stupid and embarassed? Ugh. I'm annoyed at myself - I thought I'd be OK with it this time around.




























































You don't need to feel stupid/embarassed! You did what you knew was best for you and your baby. - Tons of sleep vibes your way, you have your hands full!

On another note - how long did it take for feeling to be normal on the skin around your incision? I still have that half numb feeling about 2 inches on either side, but assume that it's normal. Just curious when others had feeling again.


----------



## intorainbowz

..


----------



## Peppermint

Shannon. Please be gentle with yourself about this "choice" I hope you are able to get some rest and enjoy the new baby.


----------



## MizLiz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *m0dernist* 
On another note - how long did it take for feeling to be normal on the skin around your incision? I still have that half numb feeling about 2 inches on either side, but assume that it's normal. Just curious when others had feeling again.

My numbness never totally went away, but I just got used to it (at first it really bugged me but it doesn't bother me at all now). For me it did get more numb again with each section but it does lessen up somewhat over a number of months... but I don't think, for me at least, that the numbness will ever completely go away.


----------



## GenomicsGirl

Thanks for the hugs ... I know it was my only choice ... I have to stop thinking of it as a choice and more like the reality - it was mandatory.

I am now only taking the narcotics in the morning and at night. I take the 800mg Ibuprophen twice a day as well. I plan on stopping the morning narcotic on Saturday and the night-time one one when I'm not achy. DH goes back to work on Tuesday, so I hope to be off of all morning drugs by then.

Felling? What feeling? I never had full feeling on my scar, or around 1/2" (about 1.5cm) around the entire area. On a good note, when I was having my c-section last week, the Dr told me that I had no thick scar tissue from my other 2 c-sections. Very nice to hear









I have a pain on my right hip bone - right where the meat is (not the bone itself). Do you remember getting pains where the scar wasn't?


----------



## BookGoddess

Hi ladies..

I've been lurking here for a while. My dd was born by c-section at 37 weeks. My story is a familiar one. I had an induction to which my body responded beautifully but DD was posterior and despite hours and hours of pushing she didn't descend that far. She was at a +1 station. The doctors were concerned about oxygen, shoulder dystocia. There wasn't any pressure for a c-section. I was told about it quite matter of factly. DH and I talked about it. And while I was disappointed about having a belly birth (I had been very adamant about having a natural vaginal birth) I consented to the operation. I really don't have any issues about the c-section. I knew during labor that my daughter had a single umbilical artery which raises the risk of a stillbirth. Given how gray and unresponsive she was at birth, I think the c-section was the right decision. Had we waited longer and pushed for a few more hours, I'm quite sure I wouldn't have her today. I'm sure there are some on this site (not this particular board) who would disagree with my decision but I don't give a rat's patootie anymore about what they think. One of the problems I see with those who criticize c-sections is their inability to realize that every birth is different and every baby is different. There's such a "well if I could do it you should have been able to" mentality here. I won't go on because you have such a lovely supportive thread and I wouldn't want to see it yanked. Despite my c-section I am a big proponent of vaginal birth but I know that it's not the right decision for some mothers.

The reason for my intrusion is this - My DH and I plan to try for #2 pretty soon. I've met with my ob and gone over my hospital and surgical report. I've looked at ICAN. Having done my research and having talked to my doctor, I think my next child will be born by the belly as well. I'm not going to post the medical reasons here because I know it's read by everyone, not just the c-section mamas, and I don't feel like justifying or explaining myself.

I've seen mamas refer to adhesions and dehiscence in their posts. How would I know if I have those? I healed pretty quickly from my operation and I haven't had any problems since then. I've been told by my Nurse Practitioner that I have a great scar on the outside. Does this help? If you don't mind me asking did you have any problems conceiving your next child after the c-section? Any tips and advice you'd like to share is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## MommytoTwo

It is completely your choice and you certainly dont have to defend it to anyone. I would say pretty much everyone who has surgery has adhesions. It will just take a bit longer next time once they make the initial incision to get the baby out. I have had 3 c-sections and conceived on the first try with all of them, so they didnt affect my fertility at all.

Good luck!!!!!


----------



## AmandasMom

DD was born by CS in 2000, and when my son (2004) was born I had another CS. During the 2nd CS after she cut me open and took him out, she said that I had a lot of thick scaring inside and it's all bit fuzzy now, but she basically had to 'clean me up' inside. They put me to sleep and it took several hours. I woke up at the end when they put some dye in some part of me to make sure they didn't cut into my bladder. It was my impression that the doctor who did the first CS did a bad job and they had to fix it during my second CS. I had also done tons of research on having a 2nd CS and this came as a complete surprise because I hadn't heard of this before.

Recovery time and pain was the same for the 2nd as the first, I had very little pain or discomfort from either CS and was up and around within the day. Now the nursing pain.. that's a different story!


----------



## MizLiz

I recently had my third c-section (first unplanned, second and third planned) and I had no problems whatsoever conceiving my post-section kids.

I don't know that your recovery experience or outer scar is indicative of adhesions or internal healing... I had a fabulous recovery for my first section and a lousy recovery from my second and when I was having my third the ob said that I had nearly no adhesions and that it was difficult to see on my uterus that I had any scarring at all. I also have nearly no scar at all on the outside (even just a few weeks pp!).

I think, like you, that each birth and baby is individual and that no one should make judgements on other based on their own experiences... this is a great thread to have.


----------



## dara00

can I join you? I had my second unplanned c/s 3 weeks ago today. At first I was ok with it, but I'm starting to feel very sad whenever I see things about homebirths in water, dh's catching babies, etc. I want more children and I don't see that I'll ever be able to have a vaginal birth, so even hearing about people who push for 3 hours (and then deliver) is hard for me - I've never gotten to push and probably never will. both my c/s were due to heart decels, but the 2nd was really because of the 1st and it is the 1st that I wish never happened. my recovery this time was much better, although I did have some trouble with the incision not healing correctly. according to the doctor the insides look good.


----------



## N8'sMom

Well, I would like to join the thread...I'm a newbie
I had my first baby on April 18th. I knew I'd have to have a c section, but my reason is way different than all of ya'lls reasons. Mine is kinda weird....I had a great pregnancy. It was going just spiffy. I had plans to do a totally natural birth and was even looking into doing a water birth. Well my plans changed when I was in my sixth month.
It was in January and we had a really heavy ice/snow storm. My employer didn't clear off the parking lot and it was covered in ice. While I was walking from my car to the front door, I slipped and fell with all my weight landing on my butt. I broke my tail bone and did some disk and nerve damage to my back. My obgyn thought that I'd do major damage to my back and tailbone if I had a vaginal delivery. She basically thought I'd blow my back out by pushing and didn't think I could push through all the back pain anyway. So I had a scheduled c section. It was really scary. But what's done is done and I am not dwelling on how I could've had my baby. I'm just glad I got to see him right away. And I had it filmed.
And in my state, I'll always have to have a c section. I am wanting to get pregnant again by my son's 1st birthday. I am ready for another!


----------



## RosesArePurple

Welcome to the tribe N8'sMom!


----------



## Ceinwen

There is a lot of valuable info in this thread, especially for a newb like me.

I'm having a scheduled c-section in mid-December; first babe was born vaginally, but I had severe spinal complications (re: earlier spinal surgery).

This time my midwife consulted with two other OB's about my file, and it was a group (with my input) decision to not even go into labour.

I was too scared of damaging my spinal column more.









So anyway, thanks for all the supportive postings, they're really helping me prepare mentally for this new journey!







:


----------



## Julie1014

I had a c-section last November and healed pretty well but I still have one spot that still bothers me a lot. I can't say it really hurts but there is some weird sensation there. That is also the same spot where there seems to be a bigger spot of scar tissue. If I use Burt's Bees Apricot Oil on it, it's okay, but if I forget for a day or so, it acts up.

Do you think this will ever heal completely?

JUlie


----------



## myjulybabes

Hoping I can join you all, because I could really use the support. I did have one vaginal birth, but I'm currently planning my 3rd section. I feel like I've told my story all over MDC lately, but a short recap: First was emergency section under general anesthesia at 32 wks due to severe pre-e, HELLP syndrome, and fetal distress. Second was a pretty medicalized VBAC. Third was an attempted VBAC induction at 36 wks, severe pre-e again. Baby turned sideways during labor. I do wish I had asked for time to walk around and change positions to see if I could get him to turn, but the fact is, I was pretty sick, and he wasn't just posterior or at a slightly odd angle, he was completely transverse, so it probably wouldn't have worked... it's just one of those nagging "what-ifs", KWIM?

So, this time around, I was hoping for a VBA2C. Been researching it for at least 4 years. But things are turning out to be a bit more complex than anticipated. There's new research about potential causes of pre-e, so I had a ton of bloodwork run at my first prenatal appointment. Turns out I have a blood clotting disorder. So this means that going "overdue" is not advisable because of the effects the clotting issues can have on the placenta (I clot too easily, not bleed too easily, the placenta may not have attached as well, and can age faster). Noone will induce on a VBA2C, and quite frankly, I wouldn't want to, too risky IMO. Soooooo a scheduled "belly birth" is looking like the best option. Sure, there's a chance I could go into labor spontaneously sometime between 37-39 weeks and everything will just be peachy, but I'm thinking it's a pretty small chance. So I'm scheduled for Nov 9. I'm trying to plan for the best possible experience, and I've actually read through this entire thread and I'm feeling a bit more comfortable with the whole thing.


----------



## CharlieBrown

Just subbing again for now. have had 3 c-sections.


----------



## Ceinwen

Okay, I have a question.









Recovery wise, (and I realize everyone will be different) what was the *worst* part for you? The incision itself? Immobility?

I'm just trying to get an idea of what I should expect after the section.


----------



## heyitstwins

joining you all..

i had a c-section for the twins. both were breech the last 4 weeks. i felt i made the best decision for them and myself. I love seeing the support here...

thats all for now.

Peace


----------



## intorainbowz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zoesmummy* 
Okay, I have a question.









Recovery wise, (and I realize everyone will be different) what was the *worst* part for you? The incision itself? Immobility?

I'm just trying to get an idea of what I should expect after the section.


For me, having been on bed rest and a mild case of HG, I felt GREAT after the surgery moving around wise. I drove a week later.

Physically the worse part was I got constipated (get a supposiorty sp?) if this happens, and that I got WICKED tape burn from removing the bandage. Next time I will have tape removal cream and the nurse to help DH, because we were both in tears.

I think I shelved a lot of my needs because my DD was in the NICU.

My advice is hydrate, hydrate, hydrate before, and move your keister after. I got up about 5 hours after and about every 3 after that because I was Eping and never mastered pumping in bed.or to go see my DD. I really think that moving helped me A LOT. Don't stay in bed.
I've posted a bunch of my tips through this thread, take a chance to re-read them, and hopefully you will find other great ones by me and others, which I'm too tired to search for.

Good luck, and know you can have a wonderful belly birth.


----------



## knittingformyboys

Hi! I'm new to the boards but have had 2 medically necessary c-sections. The first was due to pre-eclampsia. That one was a heartbreaker. I was planning a natural birth, had a really supportive ob, DH was supportive, was living in a crunchy town and had a great doula and great family support.

The second (just 4 months ago!) was because my placenta was hung up on my c-section scar and I developed both placenta previa and placenta accreta (where the placenta grows into your uterus). I was in the hospital on and off in the 2 months prior and had 2 blood transfusions. My youngest darling son was born via c-s at 36 weeks because I had started bleeding out- again. By the time the pregnancy was done, none of the blood in my body was mine to begin with! I ended up having a hysterectomy (at age 32) because of the damage done with the placenta accreta. I do not mourn this birth because without the c-s, neither ds or myself would be alive today.

It's nice to see a thread like this.


----------



## intorainbowz

Welcome knittingformyboys. BIG


----------



## mamamac2489

I'm glad there is a post for this.

With dd1, I wanted a "normal" delivery. I wanted an epidural because I am a wuss and knew I wouldn't survive the pain. I had 4 days of continuous contractions, but never dilated. I was finally induced, they tried Cervidil, and I only dilated to "almost a one". My labor pains were so intense, I couldn't tell the difference between the beginning and end of the contractions (this is 24 hours after being admitted). They gave me an epidural. My nurse went and watched the monitors and before any alarms went off, she realized that dd was having decels and her heart rate was only coming up about 10 beats, she called the doc and off I was in the OR. Her heart rate was in the 40's (you start CPR below 60), I was cut from one hip to the other, she was resuscitated (CPR) for 4 minutes. The doctor said my placenta was rupturing and there was a blood clot the size of his fist. She is now a healthy 2 year old.

I got pregnant with dd2 a little sooner than expected. It was only 7 months later. I really, really wanted to do a VBAC, but my doc was very hesitant. Not because of the abdominal wall not healed yet, but because of the abruption. I agreed with him. I had a scheduled cs and it was wonderful. It was so different than the first time. It was so much more laid back.


----------



## knittingformyboys

I'm glad your babies are ok. They have such pretty names!


----------



## totmamma

When my first and only child was born by emergency C-Section I felt betrayed, used, out of control…like a failure. I began to question and doubt every choice I made during my pregnancy and labor. I felt somehow cheated as a mother. I had dreamed of giving birth since I was a child. Five months after the birth of my son my sister went into labor with her first child. She asked me to be a partner with her husband during her “natural”, drug free, vaginal childbirth. I have to tell you, ladies, this was the most healing experience for me. I watched her strain and tear and bleed and get sewn up. I saw her poop on the table, and watched hemorrhoids pop out with every push. I got to see all the gory details that don’t seem so bad on T.V. When the reality of this mystical, magical event called “natural childbirth” occurred right before my eyes, I felt… relieved. As I held my baby boy at my breast that night, I realized that the magic wasn’t in how my child came out of me, it was in who came out of me.


----------



## heyitstwins

intorainbowz;8700600
Physically the worse part was I got constipated (get a supposiorty sp?)
[/QUOTE said:


> oh my gosh the horror.... this was my worst symptom too. I was on the floor writhing in pain. my poor dad had to carry me to the bathroom. he looked as if he wanted to cry along with me.
> 
> prune juice, oatmeal, gallons of water, suppositories and all that, and it took 3 days to relieve myself.
> 
> to anyone knowing you are having a c-sec, start pruning it up a week before. this was my biggest mistake...


----------



## knittingformyboys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *totmamma* 
As I held my baby boy at my breast that night, I realized that the magic wasn't in how my child came out of me, it was in who came out of me.
















:


----------



## intorainbowz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *totmamma* 
When my first and only child was born by emergency C-Section I felt betrayed, used, out of control&#8230;like a failure. I began to question and doubt every choice I made during my pregnancy and labor. I felt somehow cheated as a mother. I had dreamed of giving birth since I was a child. Five months after the birth of my son my sister went into labor with her first child. She asked me to be a partner with her husband during her "natural", drug free, vaginal childbirth. I have to tell you, ladies, this was the most healing experience for me. I watched her strain and tear and bleed and get sewn up. I saw her poop on the table, and watched hemorrhoids pop out with every push. I got to see all the gory details that don't seem so bad on T.V. When the reality of this mystical, magical event called "natural childbirth" occurred right before my eyes, I felt&#8230; relieved. As I held my baby boy at my breast that night, I realized that the magic wasn't in how my child came out of me, it was in who came out of me.

Very well said.


----------



## CorbinsMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *totmamma* 
When my first and only child was born by emergency C-Section I felt betrayed, used, out of control&#8230;like a failure. I began to question and doubt every choice I made during my pregnancy and labor. I felt somehow cheated as a mother. I had dreamed of giving birth since I was a child. Five months after the birth of my son my sister went into labor with her first child. She asked me to be a partner with her husband during her "natural", drug free, vaginal childbirth. I have to tell you, ladies, this was the most healing experience for me. I watched her strain and tear and bleed and get sewn up. I saw her poop on the table, and watched hemorrhoids pop out with every push. I got to see all the gory details that don't seem so bad on T.V. When the reality of this mystical, magical event called "natural childbirth" occurred right before my eyes, I felt&#8230; relieved. As I held my baby boy at my breast that night, I realized that the magic wasn't in how my child came out of me, it was in who came out of me.


How beautifully said. C-sections certainly aren't all roses and sunshine compared to poop and hemorrhoids







, but I am so thankful that we have them. I know that my son and I would not be here without them. And then all the trauma involved in DD's birth (14 weeks ago today) would have been far more tragic than it already was. She was much tinier than DS (almost by half!) so I probably could have pushed her out. But since I had practically no amniotic fluid left and she was dying inside me, if they hadn't taken her out of me when they did, she wouldn't be here right now, napping in our bed.

I just don't care how my children were born because it is such a miracle that they are here at all.


----------



## Ceinwen

Quote:

Physically the worse part was I got constipated (get a supposiorty sp?)
Egads, I'm glad to know this.

I have (TMI here) a very lazy bowel to begin with, and just with pregnancy my whole digestive tract is unbeliveably slow. Being constipated is almost an uncomfortable fact of life around here... it's really awful.

I'm definitely going to go back through the thread and see what I can dig up.

Thanks!!


----------



## intorainbowz

I gave myself the suppository. The nurse set the suppository up for me, with ky on top, and I used a glove. Saved me some dignity, in exchange for being a gymnast for 5 seconds. Worked like a charm about 20 minutes later, fairly easy.

Take the stool softeners as well, but you must drink extra and then some more when you do that. Plus add creating milk for nursing, so you can really never be not have had too much to drink.


----------



## denvermom

Thanks for starting this forum. I had a section with my first (and so far only). It was a trauma situation. My son crashed and nearly died during labor. He had a 5 inch umbilical cord.

The hardest part for me is that I felt something was wrong the whole last month and no one would listen to me. I had horrible side pains due to the baby being stuck because of the cord length. I got a lot of feedback that I was just being a wimp. The doctor, at least, admitted he was wrong in not listening to me.


----------



## mum4boys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zoesmummy* 
Okay, I have a question.









Recovery wise, (and I realize everyone will be different) what was the *worst* part for you? The incision itself? Immobility?

I'm just trying to get an idea of what I should expect after the section.

My first c-section was horrible...
2,3,&4 recovery was a piece of cake. Make sure you get up and walk as soon as possible. For me the hardest part was right after when you need to deep breathe and cannot feel up your lungs with air because of the anestesia, pain etc.
By the way I had number 2 with no drugs after wards except ibuprofen.


----------



## denvermom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zoesmummy* 
Okay, I have a question.









Recovery wise, (and I realize everyone will be different) what was the *worst* part for you? The incision itself? Immobility?

I'm just trying to get an idea of what I should expect after the section.

Don't let anyone tell you a joke. Laughing afterwards was the worst!

The more you get up and move the better (at least that was my experience). You may want to limit your trips up and down stairs for the first few weeks. Those can be straining.


----------



## mum4boys

Thanks for starting this thread. I am not sure how I missed it when I was on bedrest a few months ago.

I have had 5 c-sections and if I have any more kids it will be by a c-section.

First c-section was an emergency, general and I had all kinds of complications afterwards (left the hospital with a 105 degree fever, did not heal from the uterus infection for 9 months after c-section etc.)

Second c-section I had placenta previa. No drugs afterwards since I am allergic to everything.

Third c-section after much discussion I had a c-section. I had a lot of scarring and the dr. spent almost 3 hours cleaning everything out, told me it was not safe too have another child 6 months later surprise we are pregnant. Took morphine afterwards with benadryl, broke out and had a bad psychotic episode caused from the morphine. Will never ever take it again.

4th c-section had epidural left in for pain relief...wow that was great.

5th just had 3 months ago. Had a bit of a problem with the anestesia had both a spinal and epidural and the spinal went into the epidural space. Epidural was kept in for pain relief but I left all feelings in right leg from it. When they did the c-section my abdominal wall had separated from the muscles so that had to be sewn up, so it was a little harder recovery then I am use too.


----------



## intorainbowz

5 c/s? You are the Champ!!! Guess that blows the no more than 3 theory, huh?


----------



## mum4boys

Oh ya, fortunately for me I have found a family practice doctor who has the same values as me...he did my prental until I was about 35 weeks or so and referred me to this awesome OB (my family practice dr. stayed involved in my care). I would tease them both that they were midwives in their past lives. Anyway neither of them told me you can never have any more kids after number 5 even though it was rough. Both have said its not their decision to make. In fact when I could not work any more my family practice dr. said this is what I am recommending I am not telling you NO because its your life you have to tell me if its feasible and if its not we will figure something out.


----------



## My_Three_Sons

I asked my dr at my postpartum appt if I could have another baby (all my 3 boys have been delivered by c-section) and he said sure, no problem at all. It was just curiosity though as I'm absolutely done having babies, but I think the no more than 2, or 3, or whatever c-section rule really depends on the circumstances of each mom.

I do have 2 hernias to show for my troubles, but they don't have anything to do with the c-sections, lol.


----------



## Silvercrest79

I know I've posted this somewhere back in this thread but I've had three c/s. #2 had a dehisence, and #3 was a full blown baby in the abdomen rupture. My OB said I could safely CARRY a baby to 36 weeks but I should never ever labor again (














).


----------



## Ceinwen

Thank you for starting this tribe/thread Alison.

I used to be a person who, at the mention of cesarean section, would roll my eyes so hard they'd disappear into my head.
















Karma's a [email protected]#$% isn't it?









But honestly, I've learned so much from reading all the shared stories here, it's really changed how I'm approaching my c-section in December.


----------



## momz3

Dropping in after not being here for several months. TTC #4 (after uterine rupture last yr), but worried about excessive scar tissue having an effect on "implantation" making getting pregnant harder.
Does anyone know of any natural ways to strengthen scar tissue and has anyone ever experience problems getting pregnant DUE to the amount of scar tissue??


----------



## silly_scout

I'm so glad to have found this tribe! Sometimes I feel like a freak on MDC because I have never and will never experience natural childbirth.
I am, however, unapologetic about my c/s, and I do not mourn anything. I obviously would've preferred natural childbirth (it took me over 4 weeks to stand up straight, I am now 4 months PP and I still yelp if anything touches my scar...) but it just wasn't in the cards. My baby was a footling breech, I did some research and decided a version was too risky and went ahead with the c-section. The closest hospital that does VBACs is an hour away and they onyl do VBACs for women who have had successful vaginal births in the past, and for women whose babies do not exceed 7 lbs. Not gonna happen here - babies in my family are on the bigger side. DD was 8lbs 8oz.
So whatever, it is what it is. Despite c/s complications, I finally established an awesome breastfeeding relationship with DD and I'm a great mom to her. I laugh when I hear c/s critics, because I don't feel any guilt whatsoever.


----------



## Tinker

Hi everybody. Hope it's ok if I jump in here. I just noticed this thread. Both of my girls were C-sections. With DD1 I was boarder line pre-eclamptic and was induced. Well I'm sure plenty of you know how that song and dance goes. Turns out she was too big for me and after 15 hours of hard labor I had still only dialated 3 cm. She was 9 lbs. 3.5 oz.
With DD2 she was breech and my doc refused to turn her since I had already had a c previously. So she was a C too. She weighed in at 7 lbs. 13 oz.


----------



## momz3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *My_Three_Sons* 
I asked my dr at my postpartum appt if I could have another baby (all my 3 boys have been delivered by c-section) and he said sure, no problem at all. It was just curiosity though as I'm absolutely done having babies, but I think the no more than 2, or 3, or whatever c-section rule really depends on the circumstances of each mom.

I do have 2 hernias to show for my troubles, but they don't have anything to do with the c-sections, lol.

My doc said the same thing. The only difference next pg would be, I would not go past 37 weeks and would have to have alot of monitoring during the last trimester.


----------



## momz3

just so we don't get lost


----------



## knittingformyboys

Welcome to all the new mamas in this forum, and hugs.

I'm always impressed with the strength of the mamas here.


----------



## rmzbm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intorainbowz* 
5 c/s? You are the Champ!!! Guess that blows the no more than 3 theory, huh?


I've had 4. I mean if you get pregnant what are the OB's options? They will ALWAYS want you to have another. So MANY have MANY sections.


----------



## momz3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rmzbm* 
I've had 4. I mean if you get pregnant what are the OB's options? They will ALWAYS want you to have another. So MANY have MANY sections.

Yayy you give me hope!!







: I honestly wish to have 2 more biological children. I want a HUGE family...I just fear of having a problem finding a good physician who is willing to do my c sections...
I will already be seeing a peri next pregnancy in addition to my high risk ob (whom I already have)


----------



## erica990

I hope you all don't mind if I join in. My first son was born by c-section at 35.5 weeks after a failed induction. I had severe preeclampsia and low platelets (beginnings of HELLP Syndrome.) It was a big surprise as I had wanted a natural birth so badly and had barely considered the possibility I would need a cesarean.

Overall, my c-section recovery was very good. I think the pre-e was the hard part of my recovery, and because of it, I had to spend a day on magnesium sulfate, which was HORRIBLE.

My son did really well, especially for a little 35 weeker. We went home after 3 days. We struggled with breastfeeding for a couple of weeks, and then he became a champion nurser. We weaned when he was a little over 2 years old. Breastfeeding helped me to feel a lot better after I was unable to give birth the way I had hoped.

My birth experience was very rewarding in its own way. I learned a lot about dealing with disappointment. I was very blessed to be treated with great kindness by the doctors and nurses. I also learned that the bond between mother and child is not so fragile that it can be broken by a surgical birth or a necessary separation. My son and I still knew each other the first time I held him next to me.

The weird side effects of the mag caused me to believe I might die at one point. When I was taken off of it the next morning, I felt so much better, and then the next day I felt even better. I was overwhelmed with gratitude for being alive. And I do believe that the pre-e/HELLP would surely have killed me had I not had access to good medical care.

Anyway, I don't mean to crash the thread because there _is_ a possibility I will have a VBAC, but honestly if I make it to 39 or 40 weeks in good health, I am thinking I would rather get the baby out while we're both healthy then wait longer and risk the pre-e monster returning. I need to talk about this with my OB on Tuesday.

I just really appreciate the support and positive attitudes on this thread and have decided to sub. I have also been inspired to put the cesarean ribbon up on my signature line!


----------



## Emma's_Mommy

just stopping by to say hello.....i just had baby #2 via c-section after 3 days of failed induction. as much as i REALLY wanted a VBAC i am happy with the outcome.

i just wish someone had warned me about the crazy side effects of morphine....i literally thought i was losing my mind and i couldnt concentrate on ANYTHING....i have NO CLUE why people would use that drug recrationally and want to walk around feeling that way all the time!


----------



## denvermom

i just wish someone had warned me about the crazy side effects of morphine....i literally thought i was losing my mind and i couldnt concentrate on ANYTHING....i have NO CLUE why people would use that drug recrationally and want to walk around feeling that way all the time![/QUOTE]








: No kidding. I can't imagine wanting to feel that way. I wanted to stop the morphine almost as soon as I started it. I felt like I was looking at my son through a hazy cloud.


----------



## User101

I'm returning this thread with two reminders:

First, please do not use this thread to discuss administrative decisions about whether or not to have a forum, as per the User Agreement:

Quote:

Do not post to debate or challenge the MDC User Agreement, the moderators, administrators, or their actions. Constructive criticism and questions for purposes of clarification are best addressed directly to the moderator or administrator by private message or personal e-mail. If this is not successful, see Recourse.
Second, and also as per the User Agreement, we do not host posts about elective C-sections:

Quote:

*We are not interested, however, in hosting discussions on* the merits of crying it out, physical punishment, formula feeding, *elective cesarean section,* routine infant medical circumcision, or mandatory vaccinations.
I understand that this might be difficult to accept, but please do not violate the UA. If you have questions or concerns, you can PM me, another FYT moderator, or an administrator.


----------



## Debstmomy

Glad to see our thread back!


----------



## ~Stefanie~

Hi all!

I was so heartened to find this thread!

Last summer, I had a surgery to remove fibroid tumors from my uterus. The surgery was not done by laproscopy, it was a c-sectiion-type of incision.

The surgery left me wondering if my husband and I would ever even be able to have children. I had started to think of myself as someone who would be childless and just basically started mentally preparing for that.

We conceived only 9 months after the surgery. I'm still amazed that we did it! No fertility treatments, nothing special. I feel so completely blessed even to be able to HAVE a child that I don't feel badly about having a c-section in order to do it. _(The incision from the surgery is such that we have to go this route, so I know I'll never have a vaginal birth.)_

SO, I'm in the club of having all children by c-section, but I choose celebrating! I'M HAVING A BABY!!


----------



## intorainbowz

Congrats Hazelmom!


----------



## Tinker

Congratulations. Hazelmom!


----------



## Ceinwen

Another question!









Post c-section, did anyone wear those super supportive girdle type panties?

I'm thinking I'll be too sore right away, but maybe after a week or something the extra restriction might feel good?

Maybe it'll help with my pooch too?









I absolutely swore I would have a slimmer tummy before getting pg again.

Looks like that did not happen!


----------



## intorainbowz

My friend had a doula come and "bind" her and felt that really helped with her healing. I did not and wonder if it would have helped.

secret.... my ob does a mini tuck during her sections.







I thought I was imagining it, but a nurse in the NICU had her section by the same doc mentioned it to me, as did another person who had a section done by her.


----------



## Luvourlives

Hey all...I am wondering if anyone here has had a hernia during pregnancy and if so do you know if a c/s has an impact on healing?? I am not certain yet if I have a hernia, I do have a considerable abdominal separation and my mw told me over the phone after I described some pain I have been having that it may be a hernia. I will find out more at my next appt, but thought I would look for some information just in case.


----------



## readytobedone

hi mamas,

i had my first by c/s in may. it was absolutely a necessary c/s. i really have no doubts about that. i labored naturally at home and was at 10 cm by the time i got to the hospital. i rested in the tub at 10 for about 45 minutes and pushed for 3+ hours in every position imaginable. baby never moved past 0 station, and pushing was by far the most painful part of labor--never felt productive.

i got an epi and rested then pushed again for over an hour. still nothing. and then there was meconium, so we went to the OR.

the reason i cannot VBAC (and won't try) is that my uterus had to be cut open at the top. i need to get the post-op report and read the details, but basically what happened is due to prior abdominal surgery, i had so many adhesions and so much scar tissue that the doctor could not get into my uterus at anywhere close to the normal place they cut you. i now have a 10 inch vertical incision.

it took them over an hour to get her out and DD's first APGAR was 3









i really really mourned the fact that i did not get the birth i wanted. i wish i could VBAC, but the doctor is iffy about us ever having any more kids because the surgery was so difficult. he is an excellent OB, and my delivery scared the crap out of him









he assures me a planned c/s with the next child should go much better than this one did, but i have my doubts about getting pg and carrying to term again with such a funky incision in my uterus--much less the issues of getting the next baby OUT of me. the whole thing was so damn scary, and i felt lucky to come out alive with my daughter. i sometimes think it would be the height of hubris to choose to go through that again.


----------



## CorbinsMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Luvourlives* 
Hey all...I am wondering if anyone here has had a hernia during pregnancy and if so do you know if a c/s has an impact on healing?? I am not certain yet if I have a hernia, I do have a considerable abdominal separation and my mw told me over the phone after I described some pain I have been having that it may be a hernia. I will find out more at my next appt, but thought I would look for some information just in case.

I had an umbilical hernia 4 years after I had my son, 3 years before I had my daughter. I had it repaired in 2004, and when I was pg with DD I experienced some pain, but not much at all. I talked to my OB about it and she said that it should be fine and that I ought to stretch in other places so the area effected by the hernia should be fine. That ended up being the case. I just stretched all over and had no problems with the hernia.


----------



## CorbinsMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zoesmummy* 
Another question!









Post c-section, did anyone wear those super supportive girdle type panties?

I just wore big ol' maternity undies. I didn't want anything pressing in on me, but having the support so that nothing jiggled was really comfortable and helped with the pain, I thought.


----------



## Luvourlives

Quote:


Originally Posted by *readytobedone* 
he assures me a planned c/s with the next child should go much better than this one did, but i have my doubts about getting pg and carrying to term again with such a funky incision in my uterus--much less the issues of getting the next baby OUT of me. the whole thing was so damn scary, and i felt lucky to come out alive with my daughter. i sometimes think it would be the height of hubris to choose to go through that again.

I am so sorry you had to go thru such an ordeal for the birth of your daughter. Have you looked into anything like Mayan Massage to help break up the adhesions so that perhaps there wouldn't be so much to work thru to get to your uterus next time (if you chose there to be a next time)?? Have you talked to your dr about the likelyhood of carrying to term and/or when they would want to deliver you in a future pregnancy??

Only you can decide about future children, I just hate to see anyone have that option taken away from them


----------



## momz3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hazelmom* 
Hi all!

I was so heartened to find this thread!

Last summer, I had a surgery to remove fibroid tumors from my uterus. The surgery was not done by laproscopy, it was a c-sectiion-type of incision.

The surgery left me wondering if my husband and I would ever even be able to have children. I had started to think of myself as someone who would be childless and just basically started mentally preparing for that.

We conceived only 9 months after the surgery. I'm still amazed that we did it! No fertility treatments, nothing special. I feel so completely blessed even to be able to HAVE a child that I don't feel badly about having a c-section in order to do it. _(The incision from the surgery is such that we have to go this route, so I know I'll never have a vaginal birth.)_

SO, I'm in the club of having all children by c-section, but I choose celebrating! I'M HAVING A BABY!!









Congrats hazelmom!!! I'm glad you are celebrating. *Every* child is a gift from God, no matter how he/she enters!
As for everyone else, it was nice being here, but I think its in this threads best interest for me to be done with it. I have strong opinions and can not refrain from speaking them most times and dont' want to be the cause of it getting closed and re opened as I have twice already. I don't like having things I said censored so I will have to find another place to speak freely. Anywho, I'll still be hanging around on TTC, Pregnancy and Birth Loss and as always causing hell on TAO







j/k Thank you silvercrest for starting this thread. Love you all. Peace.

*muah*

P.S. Melissa, yes I wore the granny panties as well lol...the were like mesh...i didn't like them...lol.


----------



## Bonbonne

I'm grateful to find this thread.

I'm a 3C veteran...
DS1 was frank breech, discovered after laboring to 6 cm. Vaginal birth was not even considered an option (I wish I'd been better educated but honestly it wouldn't have changed much at this hospital), and my mother's personal fear permeated the room (she delivered a breech in the lithotomy position two years after I was born and then lost my sister to SIDS four months later to add insult to injury), so it was off to the OR. AWFUL recovery, totally outside of normal, but I didn't know it at the time. Seriously considered not having more children.

But almost exactly two years later, I had DD1. She was supposed to be a VBAC (learned a lot in two years, heavily grieved my first experience) but was determined to be breech. Actually found someone willing to discuss a version, but when we consulted at 37 weeks she was already at 0 station, 3 cm dilated, etc. Oops. Scheduled for 39 weeks, spontaneous membrane rupture and labor at 38 weeks.







I'm glad both of them got the labor they did get. Great APGARs, etc. DD1 was a MUCH better recovery, and left me hoping for a VBA2C.

Planned the VBA2C for DD2 two and a half years later. Guess what? Yet another breech baby. This one tried to turn (can't say the other two did) but seemed unable to do so. Chiro, positioning, massage, etc...no turn. Scheduled a version at 37 weeks, did a bio-somethingorother ultrasound and discovered that she had the cord firmly around her neck right next to the high-positioned placenta, which at least explained why she hadn't turned. Scheduled section for 38 weeks, went into labor that morning







My very VBAC-friendly doc told me, while I was still on the table, "Don't _ever_ labor again." My lower segment was see-through, and the adhesions were so bad it took them for-







-ever to get her out, and I now sport a classical on my uterus (although I got to keep my low bikini cut on the outside). In hindsight, I'm grateful she didn't turn, my OB is pretty sure it would have been an ugly situation otherwise. They were expecting a pretty straightforward cesarean and we threw them for a loop. I asked point blank before I was discharged whether I could risk getting pregnant again, and he said yes, but I better be sure of my dates (he knows I chart) and we'll schedule for 37 weeks and I get my hiney in there if I even suspect labor.

I grieved my cesareans. Hard. I had a period of rage and depression - brief but intense - during this last pregnancy. But DD2 is now almost three months old, and I've had very little of the PPD I had after the other two, I'm physically and emotionally stronger than I was a year after the others, and I'm mentally prepared, I think, to deal with having one more. It bothers me greatly that this stuff will limit my family size...I've basically planned for four, and still do, (assuming DH will come around, this last one scared him pretty bad) but I don't like having to stop there by default, I wanted it to be MY decision, not the incision's decision. We may adopt or something if our family isn't *done* after one more, but again, that should've been our _choice._

But all in all, I can see the healing in myself, and I'm just so grateful that my doc this time was supportive and has a VBAC track-record, so I don't spend years second-guessing every little detail. I've had enough of that and I'm glad to let it go.

Thanks for the catharsis here, Ladies. It's been encouraging and sobering to read these stories.


----------



## Luvourlives

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bonbonne* 

Thanks for the catharsis here, Ladies. It's been encouraging and sobering to read these stories.









Bonbonne, Glad you found your way here. It does suck to be a 3Cer...I am too. I am so glad though that your OB has cleared the way for a 4th, even with an early delivery.


----------



## Luvourlives

Has anyone had a planned labor cesarean...as in when a cesarean is deemed medically necessary and known in advance of labor but instead of scheduling surgery you waited for the onset of labor to go to the hospital and have surgery?? Just weighing some options... I know the OB would prefer to schedule, but I have read a lot about the hormonal benefits to mom and baby if surgery takes place after the onset of labor.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TexasSuz

I did not plan it that way but went into labor a day before my scheduled C #2. It was much easier than the first! Also, baby did not have fluid in her lungs like #1 did - I assume that is from the contractions pushing it out.

Just go to 4 different stores and walk all day preparing for baby and that should put you into labor - it worked for me! The house was also well stocked when we returned from the hospital!


----------



## dara00

Amanda, I plan to do that next time, if there is a next time! My OB will schedule for 40 weeks, but hopefully I'd have labor before hand. and he told me if I come in 10 cm and pushing maybe they'd deliver. I wish that would happen!


----------



## Ceinwen

I asked about laboring first as an option for me, but alas, the answer was no.

Of course they explained why. The reason I'm having a c-section (for spinal compromise issues) also contraindicates me laboring. They don't want the baby to descend at all, or to put any unavoidable pressure on my spine.

I've also heard that babies born via c-section after laboring do better resp. wise.


----------



## mum4boys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hazelmom* 
Hi all!

SO, I'm in the club of having all children by c-section, but I choose celebrating! I'M HAVING A BABY!!









Congratulations


----------



## MizLiz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zoesmummy* 

I've also heard that babies born via c-section after laboring do better resp. wise.

My understanding is that you have to be in labor for quite some time (almost to to point of pushing) before there would be any real resp. benefit to your baby... I think it is nice to go into labor spontaneously so it _feels_ like the right time for your baby to be born. I didn't have any labor for either of my two planned sections - my first dd (born at 39 weeks, 6 days) had to have some extra suctioning while dd2 (born at 39 weeks, 2 days) hardly needed any at all. Dd2 was actually crying on her own before she was fully out of me.


----------



## Ceinwen

Quote:

My understanding is that you have to be in labor for quite some time (almost to to point of pushing) before there would be any real resp. benefit to your baby... I think it is nice to go into labor spontaneously so it feels like the right time for your baby to be born.
Def. agree.

That's part of the reason I'm perturbed by the fact that the OB is pushing for 38 or 39 weeks. I know, I know - my choice, I totally get that... I just hate having to go to bat for something that seems like it should be soooo easily understood (by the OB!).


----------



## myjulybabes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zoesmummy* 
Def. agree.

That's part of the reason I'm perturbed by the fact that the OB is pushing for 38 or 39 weeks. I know, I know - my choice, I totally get that... I just hate having to go to bat for something that seems like it should be soooo easily understood (by the OB!).

You know what my OBs reason was? "But what if you don't go into labor?" Well, then, we do it at more like 42ish weeks or if the baby's or my health starts declining, I suppose. I know it does happen sometimes that a woman just plain doesn't go into labor on her own, but isn't that relatively uncommon?

Anyway, as it turns out, in my specific case there actually are reasons not to go past the due date, so I agreed to 39 weeks as long as everything looks good, but really..."what if you never go into labor?"???







: I think they just like having everything neatly planned out.


----------



## Ceinwen

Quote:

I think they just like having everything neatly planned out.
Amen to that.

Gotta know which days they have off.







:

Ah, I shouldn't be so mean - I have to work with them!









I'm a student nurse, and it makes it hard because I do see that at times they perform life saving miracles (premature babies, transverse surprises, hemmorhaging...) but lots of the time, they're just another over entitled surgeon.


----------



## intorainbowz

My Ob scheduled my c/s for Saturday, and rounded on Mother's Day.


----------



## Luvourlives

I had a mw appt today. I had not been planning on scheduling surgery for this baby. I had planned on going into labor and then deciding whether or not to carry on with labor or consent to surgery. But now there are some scheduling issues with the dr who covers for my mw...he is going on vacation and returning on my due date. I am left to decide whether or not his absence (and the fact that we have no idea yet WHO is covering for him as his intended coverage fell thru last week) makes a difference. I really wanted baby and I to have the hormonal advantages of the onset of labor at least. But I am very concerned about luck of the draw medical care.

I scheduled my last surgery. I don't know how we came to chose the date we chose. I don't recall it being a problem for me. But I am having really a hard time being responsible for that date. The babys due "range" is flanked by my 2nd sons birthday and our anniversary, would love to stay as far away from those as possible. Would love an Oct birthday, but it seems so arrogant of me to decide.

Just not sure what to do.


----------



## KJoslyn78

i had all 3 dc by section. I'll write out my story later


----------



## IslandAndy

All 4 have have been cs. Never even been in labor, and nothing is "wrong" with me.


----------



## intorainbowz

It was a weird conversation when we scheduled DD's birth.

OB: How about Saturday or Sunday?
Us: We have nothing planned how about you.
OB: Sunday is Mother's Day.
Me: I'm sure you want to be with your family then.
OB: Saturday it is.

Weird. DD needed to be born because the IUGR was nearly killing her, but still weird.

Next time I will schedule for 39 weeks, and won't tell anyone but the person watching DD.


----------



## ksera05

they let you schedule C/S on Sunday? Because if I *have* to have a scheduled C/S, Sunday the 27th of January would be my personal preferred day...hmm. Going to keep that in mind.


----------



## Ceinwen

I've been through the thread pretty much, but I was wondering - is there anything that you bring to the hospital that's specific to a c-section, that you wouldn't normally bring for a vaginal birth? Like any supplies for mom, or anything anyone found helpful in a 'OMGosh I'm so glad I brought this' way?


----------



## jannyjo

Melissa, the one item for me was a small travel pillow. I held it to support my incision when sitting up or standing. I found the larger pillows too bulky for this.


----------



## dara00

underwear that doesn't rest right at the line of the incision.


----------



## KJoslyn78

oversized huge undies - so that the panty didnt hit the incision line, as well as to handle the fact i swelled up after all 3 of my c/s... i couldnt even fit my pregnancy underwear


----------



## CorbinsMama

Big undies (but I wore the hospital mesh ones so I didn't bleed all over my own), Traumeel, Celestial Seasonings Honey Chamomile tea, my own pillow.


----------



## intorainbowz

Panty liners. I had to send DH for some, as my lochia was very light because my OB cleaned me so well.


----------



## mtn.mama

YES to the little pillow and tall undies... I found that having DH there 24/7 to help tend the baby was extremely important. Things I wish I had... a mirror to see the incision, the book "Cesarean Recovery" to help me get through the bodily trials of the first several days, some really soft medicated kleenex to soak up my tears, and natrum muriaticum to reduce the swelling post-IV.


----------



## mamameg

-a lightweight robe to wear to walk around outside of your room

-snacks to have on hand for when you are finally able to eat. I was cleared to eat at 11:00 PM and I was starving, but my DH was at home for the night and I had no one to get me food. Luckily, I had a bag of oatmeal cranberry cookies a friend bought - without those, I would have been miserably hungry for the night.

-book/s and/or magazine/s


----------



## Ceinwen

Awesome suggestions. I never would have thought of stuff like the small pillow and the traumeel (although we use it all the time!). And I'm going to try and pick up a copy of the book mentioned. Thanks so much! And anyone else feel free to add!


----------



## SortaCrunchy

Hi, mamas! May I join?

My first DD was an emergency c/s at 41.5 weeks due to FTP and fetal distress. When I became pregnant with baby #2, I was finally able to come to terms with the choices and circumstances that led to the surgical birth of my daughter. After much, much research and agonizing, DH and I decided to have a repeat c/s. Yes, a scheduled one.







: In fact, we are scheduled for a week from today!

I am so glad to have found this tribe. I love MDC for all the support and information on all things natural living, but I sometimes do feel that c/s mamas are marginalized (intentionally or not). Thanks for sharing your stories here.


----------



## aweynsayl

okeeey. i think i dare join this tribe now....







: i have one baby, and he's just 17 mo, but the chances that i will want to go thru pregnancy again are basically non-existant (i had a spectacularly not wonderful time, and it's taken me a long time to get over it, let alone the c-s). so... unless i should happen to have a "suprize" and wind up with a vbac, i'm hoping it's ok for me to come here and offer my love and support!

*a bit about me:*
mine was a scheduled c-s after planned birth center water birth, for an 11 lb breech baby who wouldnt turn in a state where vaginal breech is illegal. i was devistated, and i have worked long and hard to heal from it, and i feel i've done an amazing job... i'm now working on helping other mdc mommas who have been thru the loss of a vaginal birthing experience.
here's my birthing story, and here is a thread that i started about healing.

for the hospital, since i was mainly trying to create a pleasing atmosphere, *my packing tips:*
~"birthing" music to play in the OR
~twinkley lights for the room
~champagne and cupcakes for Birth Day celebration
~foooooood, fooood, fooooooood!!!
~my own sheets and pillows

it looked like we were moving in when we arrived.







but the nurses were great about it.

hugs, mommas!


----------



## heyitstwins

Hey all...

I'm 12 weeks PP, and my incision has been itching. I think I have been scratching it in my sleep. What recommendations do you all have to eliminate the itching? (the search function didn't help much)

TIA!


----------



## Emma's_Mommy

i HATE the itchy feeling i'm almost 6 weeks pp and experiencing the same thing.....instead of itching i pinch the incision together....much more relief

the itching is from the skin healing and the nerves reconnecting.....so all the scratching in the world isn't gonna make that feeling go away. i also suggest using lots of lotion (i use coco butter lotion on mine to help minimize the scar and stretch marks on the belly) and massaging the incision daily, this will help to keep the scar at a minimum and reduce scar tissue!


----------



## Luvourlives

So it looks like, despite my attempts to avoid it, I am probably headed for my fourth c/s. I do have "dreams" of an unexpected early and very quick labor that leads to an "oops" vaginal birth, but I try to be honest with myself, it isn't very likely. My last surgery was almost 7 years ago and I don't recall any of my recoveries being difficult, but when I think about this one and the expected 6 week recovery I feel overwhelmed.

Any tips on making the recovery easier???


----------



## EarthMommy80

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Luvourlives* 
So it looks like, despite my attempts to avoid it, I am probably headed for my fourth c/s. I do have "dreams" of an unexpected early and very quick labor that leads to an "oops" vaginal birth, but I try to be honest with myself, it isn't very likely. My last surgery was almost 7 years ago and I don't recall any of my recoveries being difficult, but when I think about this one and the expected 6 week recovery I feel overwhelmed.

Any tips on making the recovery easier???


With DS I was desprately hoping for the same thing! I even went into labor the day before my 3rd c-section, 1st real scheduled one. So I was laboring all day, I knew it!!! So I walked around the house finishing up laundry having to pause between each piece of clothing as I hung them on the line. I kept it to myself most of the day. I layed on the couch, I soaked in the bath, laboring, thinking... I know I can do this, I don't want to go in and get the section. Finally, I had to go in, the contractions were getting strong, taking my breath away. So I got to the hospital and sure enough I was dialated to nearly 5, but I still felt great, still felt like I could birth my baby, but the docs weren't having it! Usually they need to wait like 6 hours or something since your last meal to have the surgery, but they quickly prepped me for the c-section and I was in the operating room a half hour after I got to the hospital. I was so sad, as this was to be my last baby and I knew that I would never birth a baby. The c-section went smoothly and recovery was fast. I think that staying positive and just focusing on your little one will get you through the whole ordeal. I have been there, mama, it is hard. Take any help offered to you and keep positive about it, about the new life that you will be nourishing! You will get through it, although like in my case, you may not get over it, but you will move passed it!







Good luck and many wishes to you and your family!!!

LeeAnn


----------



## RosesArePurple

Hey all, last week, I needed to sneeze, it took me by surprise and it was painful. It hurt below the skin along my c/s scar. It wasn't the skin, it felt more internal.

My c/s was 11 months ago.

Has anyone experienced this after so many months?

I was able to prevent any pain by holding my transverse muscles taut. I am guilty off stopping my daily transverse muscle exercises. Is it just possible that my muscles are weak?


----------



## Luvourlives

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RosesArePurple* 
Hey all, last week, I needed to sneeze, it took me by surprise and it was painful. It hurt below the skin along my c/s scar. It wasn't the skin, it felt more internal.

My c/s was 11 months ago.

Has anyone experienced this after so many months?

I was able to prevent any pain by holding my transverse muscles taut. I am guilty off stopping my daily transverse muscle exercises. Is it just possible that my muscles are weak?

My quess is that you had an adhesion which you broke up with the sneeze (which is not a bad thing). I have only had issues with my scar when pregnant but adhesions are very very common. If it continues I would check with the dr on the off chance that it is something like a hernia. If it doesn't recur I would chalk it up to adhesions.

As for the exercising...it wouldn't hurt to get back into that routine again.


----------



## Emma's_Mommy

wait there are exersizes to do after a c-section??? no one told me this (or maybe they did and i was too drugged up to listen)!


----------



## RosesArePurple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emma's_Mommy* 
wait there are exersizes to do after a c-section??? no one told me this (or maybe they did and i was too drugged up to listen)!









No. I'm sure no one mentioned any exercises. You can gently pull in and out your stomach muscles right after to surgery to help massage your intestines to gt them going faster. The exercises I was referring to were some simple transverse stomach muscle exercises (pull in your belly button towards your spine). I started doing those because my stomach muscles split and I couldn't do crunches until they came back together. The transverse muscle exercises helps that as well as helps your lower back.


----------



## mtn.mama

I got a book from the library called "Cesarean Recovery" by Chrissie Gallagher-Mundy. It breaks the recommended exercise schedule down in to blocks that go from Day 1 to Week 24. The exercises are well described and easy to follow...


----------



## Silvercrest79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RosesArePurple* 
Hey all, last week, I needed to sneeze, it took me by surprise and it was painful. It hurt below the skin along my c/s scar. It wasn't the skin, it felt more internal.

My c/s was 11 months ago.

Has anyone experienced this after so many months?

I was able to prevent any pain by holding my transverse muscles taut. I am guilty off stopping my daily transverse muscle exercises. Is it just possible that my muscles are weak?

I do and it has been almost 18 months since my last c/s.


----------



## Luvourlives

Bumping so we don't get too buried.

I found out yesterday my RCS is scheduled for 9/26 @ 1:30. I told the mw that I am still not sure I can go thru with it. Actually I screamed and cried and told her that. I am still not sure I can walk thru those doors, esp if I am not in labor. The 26th is 2 days after my due date so I have like a 50% chance I will go into labor first, but if I don't I am just not sure how I can make myself sign that consent form and walk into the OR. I am terrified that something will go wrong.... with my other sections I was SO naive...now I wish I didn't know the risks. Did anyone else go thru this??


----------



## mtn.mama

Hi Amanda... So your baby is due in eight days and the CS is scheduled for ten? I'm sending "start the journey out" vibes for you and your babe, praying that your labor can start before you sign in...


----------



## Silvercrest79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Luvourlives* 
Bumping so we don't get too buried.

I found out yesterday my RCS is scheduled for 9/26 @ 1:30. I told the mw that I am still not sure I can go thru with it. Actually I screamed and cried and told her that. I am still not sure I can walk thru those doors, esp if I am not in labor. The 26th is 2 days after my due date so I have like a 50% chance I will go into labor first, but if I don't I am just not sure how I can make myself sign that consent form and walk into the OR. I am terrified that something will go wrong.... with my other sections I was SO naive...now I wish I didn't know the risks. Did anyone else go thru this??

No mine were all unplanned/not elective. *well unless one is of the opinion that I should have allowed myself and baby to die to avoid them*

With the last I waited to go into labor myself and if you've read the thread you saw how that ended.

Sending thoughts.


----------



## Emma's_Mommy

hugs Amanda! i know how you feel after 3 days of induction with no progress and needing to get baby out i had to schdule a section.....it was hard to go back to the hospital knwoing my VBAC dreams were going out with window.

i dont know how i did it, but the end result was a healthy baby and MOM (which was the concern) so i can live with it


----------



## ksera05

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Luvourlives* 
Bumping so we don't get too buried.

I found out yesterday my RCS is scheduled for 9/26 @ 1:30. I told the mw that I am still not sure I can go thru with it. Actually I screamed and cried and told her that. I am still not sure I can walk thru those doors, esp if I am not in labor. The 26th is 2 days after my due date so I have like a 50% chance I will go into labor first, but if I don't I am just not sure how I can make myself sign that consent form and walk into the OR. I am terrified that something will go wrong.... with my other sections I was SO naive...now I wish I didn't know the risks. Did anyone else go thru this??











I'm dreading my "elective" c/s too...I totally understand.


----------



## CorbinsMama

I had my second c-section in April. It was supposed to be a scheduled one because I have a too-narrow pelvis, but ended up having an emergency one 4 days before because of low amniotic fluid and no baby movement. (The irony is that I probably could have pushed her out since she was so tiny -- 4 lbs. 14 oz. and full term.)

It was a horrible, traumatic experience because of my DD's condition (born nearly dead, for those who haven't read the whole thread), but not because of the c-sec. That was a piece of cake. Maybe I was operating on adrenaline, but I recovered so quickly and had very little pain -- so little that I would forget to ask for pain meds.

With DS I had a c-sec after being in Pitocin-induced labor, and I tell anyone who will listen to never allow themselves to be put through that. My second c-sec was easier, less painful, and I was less fearful, having been through it before.

My thoughts will be with those of you who are scared.


----------



## SortaCrunchy

Okay, this is probably very un-MDC (hope I don't get in trouble!), but I just wanted to offer encouragement to those who are anticipating a scheduled c/s. I had really wanted to try a VBAC this time around (DD #1 was unplanned emergency c/s) but discovered early on that it wasn't realistic for several reasons. I did have time to prepare mentally this time, and to tell you the truth, it made a world of difference. On the 5th of this month, I delivered our second daughter through a scheduled c/s and it was a wonderful experience! I had talked through my concerns and fears with my OB for several weeks before, and she and I were totally on the same page about my desires and expectations. The whole OR staff was just fantastic and the atmosphere was so very different from when my first was delivered.

My recover this time has been so. much. easier. I can't even explain it, but I have felt just incredible (almost too good and constantly have to limit myself so I don't overdo things).

Anyway, all of that is to say that it is possible to go into a scheduled c/s knowing all the risks and concerns and still have a positive, wonderful birth experience. No one has been more surprised than me about how smoothly things went this time.

Again, I hope I am not violating the UA by offering this encouragement, I just wanted to share my experience. I would love to PM with anyone who wants to hear more!


----------



## CorbinsMama

Megan,

What a wonderful, uplifting story! As I said above, my second c/s was a much better experience than my first. Even though DD was so sick, I felt my recovery was easier and quicker. I had a wonderful OB and the most incredible nurses taking care of me. I think it makes such a difference when you have people taking care of you who can trust and rely on.


----------



## Peppermint

Amanda- with my second and third sections I felt just as you do now. For some reason, this last time was as daceysmomma describes, an UNBELIEVABLE difference. I attribute that to my wonderful OB and my own decision (not sure how I made it) to think positively about this birth.

I cannot explain just how different things were this time, my birth was beautiful, I can e-mail you my story and pics if you PM me your e-mail address.








to all those who are nervous/scared.


----------



## Drummer's Wife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daceysmomma* 

Anyway, all of that is to say that it is possible to go into a scheduled c/s knowing all the risks and concerns and still have a positive, wonderful birth experience. No one has been more surprised than me about how smoothly things went this time.










yes I agree. I've had 2 unplanned and 2 scheduled c-sections and my 4th (and scheduled) was by far my easiest emotionally and physically. I came to terms with the likelyhood that a vaginal birth was just not in my future and was at peace with the upcoming surgery. I focused all my energy on making it as gentle and peaceful as possible considering the circumstances. Of course I still would have loved to avoid yet another cesarean but dwelling on what I couldn't have just made me miserable. Like other's I did hope I would go into labor and somehow avoid the section but as the date came closer I eventually let it go and embraced the upcoming birth of my son, regardless of how he was to be born.


----------



## Debstmomy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daceysmomma* 
Okay, this is probably very un-MDC (hope I don't get in trouble!), but I just wanted to offer encouragement to those who are anticipating a scheduled c/s.

I this that this ok at MDC. It is about EMPOWERING BIRTH. You took control & made a conscience decision that was best for you & your baby. It was not easy, not ideal & went against how things are supposed to be (vag birth). But you took the bull by the horns, embraced it, owned it and came out a stronger woman. For me that is what birth is about! Congrats!!!


----------



## m0dernist

i haven't said hi in a while so thought I would stop by.









On recovery, for me - as aweful as this sounds it paid to have the catheter in for an extra 12 hrs (they gave me thr choice to take it out in the eve or wait to the next morn). I choose to keep it in and drink a ton of water. I think it really paid off, but that's just my opinion.

I'm so happy for you mommas that were able to have positive experiences and were able to mentally prepare. That must make such a difference.







for doing what's best for you and baby. It's a hard decision to make!










love and peace to you all!


----------



## Luvourlives

Last time I saw my mw I fell apart and told her I wasn't sure I could go thru with the surgery. To say I bawled was an understatement. I was (and still am) unsure that I can walk thru the door of the hospital or sign the consent for or walk into the OR. We talked about the why....mainly that I fear poor outcome from a surgery that I don't feel is medically necessary (I should say I am consenting because I cannot seem to find a provider who doesn't act like I am a threat and I don't feel confident in a terrified person's ability to deal with L&D.)

Today when I saw her again, she suggested I consider pre-op anxiety meds. Her thinking was this is supposed to be a happy time and not one full of anxiety. Fair enough. The hard thing is meds themselves make me axious til I have taken them and seen they won't kill me. I have never taken anything for anxiety. Still I am considering it to make the whole horrendous ordeal easier on dh. It isn't his fault that I am in this crappy position...should he have to "pay" for it (in terms of dealing with a distraught wife who he cannot help to make any better)?? Also it SHOULD be a happy time.

I don't know what to do...what do you think??


----------



## Peppermint

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Luvourlives* 

I don't know what to do...what do you think??

Gently.... Do you have a faith tradition you could turn to? That was what turned me around.


----------



## MizLiz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Luvourlives* 
I don't know what to do...what do you think??

I'm not suggesting this, just sharing what I did for my last section... I didn't feel as torn as you seem to about having the surgery in the first place (I worked through it and felt that a third section was the best choice for me), but I was _very_ nervous about walking into the OR, the placement of the spinal, IV, etc., etc. I actually approached my OB to find out about getting anti-anxiety meds for the day of the surgery. She doesn't actually prescribe them all that much but did for me and it made the experience so much more pleasant for me. It was by far my best section and I didn't feel detached or spaced out at all by the meds, I just wasn't stressed about all of the medical stuff that was happening to me.

I think that you have to find a way to feel that you have some control over your birth... maybe you can just wait to go into labor before heading to the hospital (unless there is a reason that you can't labor??). For me, I found the meds helped me to push away irrational fears about medical stuff and potential dangers of the surgery...








It sounds like you are having a rough time with this... I hope you find some peace with your upcoming birth.


----------



## aweynsayl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Debstmomy* 
I this that this ok at MDC. It is about EMPOWERING BIRTH. You took control & made a conscience decision that was best for you & your baby. It was not easy, not ideal & went against how things are supposed to be (vag birth). But you took the bull by the horns, embraced it, owned it and came out a stronger woman. For me that is what birth is about! Congrats!!!

I tell myself this each and every day. I know it is true. And yet, it is so hard. I sometimes think we are hardest on ourselves.

"not easy, not ideal... came out a stronger woman." SO SO SO TRUE.

I keep saying: *It is one of the hardest things to do, to make a decision you know is the right one, and have it be one of the last things you ever wanted to have happen to you.*

How can that not affect you on a deep and profound level? It affects me every day. And will for my whole life.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Luvourlives* 
I have never taken anything for anxiety. Still I am considering it to make the whole horrendous ordeal easier on dh. It isn't his fault that I am in this crappy position...should he have to "pay" for it (in terms of dealing with a distraught wife who he cannot help to make any better)?? Also it SHOULD be a happy time. I don't know what to do...what do you think??

I was scared to death of surgery. It'd always always been _The Thing I Fear_. Once I knew I needed to have the c-s (we had a scheduled one), I prepared... I meditated... that helped. Also-- I took rescue remedy. That helped me a TON--- knowing I was going to take it helped too. hugs!!!


----------



## nottoolatebaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Debstmomy* 
I this that this ok at MDC. It is about EMPOWERING BIRTH. You took control & made a conscience decision that was best for you & your baby. It was not easy, not ideal & went against how things are supposed to be (vag birth). But you took the bull by the horns, embraced it, owned it and came out a stronger woman. For me that is what birth is about! Congrats!!!

This is my first time on this thread and I want to offer my encouragement and support to all of you.

I had an unplanned section with my DS (25mo). It was not what I wanted, hoped for etc. but without it, we both would not be here today. (nothing traumatic but a 1 in a million defect in my cervix not found until I was dilating). It shocks me how many unnecessary sections are performed but thankfully the option is there in times of crisis and possible tragedy.

I'll be checking in to offer my support. You are all strong, amazing women and great mamas.


----------



## Stayseeliz

I have a quick question. I'm scheduled for my 3rd c-section in 4 weeks. But my blood pressure is high so they probably won't let me go that long. The dr said it was "optimistic" right now to think I'll make it to 37w. I'm 34w5d today. I'm hoping to make it to at least 36w. Ideally 37w. We'll see...

Anyway, what do most dr's do if you start contracting and dialating on your own and you're not "term" yet? I've had a TON of pressure and been very uncomfortable in my pelvic region for a few days. I was just having some pretty painful regular contractions but when I rolled over they went away. Just curious if any of you have gone through this. I know my OB practice won't "stop" labor after 34 weeks but I'm wondering if they'll keep me and try to get me a little further along or if they'll go ahead and do the section. Still REALLY hoping to make it at least 9 more days!!


----------



## CorbinsMama

Stacy, I think your doctor might have his/her own standards on what they do if you go into labor, so it would be best to ask them. But if they won't stop labor after 34w, it sounds to me like they would just go ahead and do the c-sec.

But are they thinking you won't make it to 37w because of something they have seen happening or because they don't want you to go that long because of your BP?

When I was pg with DD, I had a LOT of pressure and painful Braxton-Hicks contractions that never amounted to anything. DD was born by emergency c-sec at 38w 3d (4 days before my scheduled c-sec) because of low amniotic fluid, low heartrate, and no movement. The pressure and pain didn't mean anything in my case.


----------



## Stayseeliz

Apparently my body is "trying" to develop preeclampsia. My kidneys are spilling protein like crazy, I have lots of edema, having headaches, on medicine for my blood pressure, etc. They're having me repeat the 24 urinalysis every week and my protein numbers keep going up which is bad. And the medicine can cause issues sometimes too. They're also repeating bloodwork like crazy.

So they're trying to give me enough time for the baby's lungs to develop while trying to prevent full blown preeclampsia. I'm scheduled for a c-section at 39w but still hoping for at least 37w even with all my problems. At this point I'd be happy with 36w. I don't want to have a ton of breastfeeding issues, you know? But my sister went through the same thing with her blood pressure and had her DD at 35 1/2 weeks and never had a bf'ing issue. Still holding out for as long as I can though!


----------



## Luvourlives

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stayseeliz* 
Still holding out for as long as I can though!


((((((((((((((())))))))))))))))) I am so sorry you have to go thru this. I am keeping you in my thoughts, that is not a fun place to be. Every extra day is good at this point. Are you in the hospital or are you home now???


----------



## Stayseeliz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Luvourlives* 
((((((((((((((())))))))))))))))) I am so sorry you have to go thru this. I am keeping you in my thoughts, that is not a fun place to be. Every extra day is good at this point. Are you in the hospital or are you home now???

Thankfully I'm home. I've done 2 3-4 hour long stints in the hospital over the last few weeks. Mostly for monitoring, blood pressure checks and blood work. But they let me come home on bedrest. I'm also going to the OB twice weekly. Once for a biophysical profile and another time for a non-stress test. I'll be SO glad when this baby gets here!! I'm not doing well mentally on bedrest. I'm so antsy and stir-crazy!!


----------



## CorbinsMama

Wow. I'm sorry you're having to go through all this. I can imagine how you feel that you just wish it were time (the right time) for the baby to arrive. I certainly wish you all the best! It's fantastic (and encouraging) that your sister didn't have any BFing issues with her early babe. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Peppermint

Stacey- did they give a steroid shot too develop the lungs? My youngest had the shot at 31 weeks, made it to 36 weeks 6 days, and came out AMAZING! He had higher apgars than my other 3 born at 38, 39 and 39 weeks.

Prayers!


----------



## Stayseeliz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peppermint* 
Stacey- did they give a steroid shot too develop the lungs? My youngest had the shot at 31 weeks, made it to 36 weeks 6 days, and came out AMAZING! He had higher apgars than my other 3 born at 38, 39 and 39 weeks.

Prayers!

They haven't given me a steroid shot yet. I think they're waiting to see if I can get to 37 weeks. The dr did mention something about a steroid shot if I go "before term". This all just started when I was 31 1/2 weeks. Seems like MUCH longer than that though! I'm hoping to make it to 36 weeks. If my protein will cooperate this week I should be able to make it! 8 days!

I'm a little freaked out too because the OB I LOVE is going out of the country right before my c-section date. So if my BP spikes while he's gone someone else will have to do the section. And there are 10 dr's in my OB practice now! My practice merged with the one upstairs from them and there are just too many dr's now!! But the OB I'm working closely with said realistically I'll probably be delivered and home from the hospital before he even leaves on vacation!


----------



## Stayseeliz

For those of you who had scheduled c-sections how far along were you when you had them? When I scheduled the one in 3 weeks the nurse said they like to do them 7-10 days before your due date. I scheduled mine for 7 days before my EDD.

But now my dr wants somewhere around 37 1/2-38 weeks because of my blood pressure. It's staying down but the chances of it spiking are still pretty high right now. I talked to the nurse about rescheduling and my dr will be gone my entire 38th week and the other dr's on call then are new and I'm not familiar with them. So that leaves 37 1/2 weeks. Is that too early? I know it's considered term. Thanks for any input..


----------



## MizLiz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stayseeliz* 
For those of you who had scheduled c-sections how far along were you when you had them? When I scheduled the one in 3 weeks the nurse said they like to do them 7-10 days before your due date. I scheduled mine for 7 days before my EDD.

But now my dr wants somewhere around 37 1/2-38 weeks because of my blood pressure. It's staying down but the chances of it spiking are still pretty high right now. I talked to the nurse about rescheduling and my dr will be gone my entire 38th week and the other dr's on call then are new and I'm not familiar with them. So that leaves 37 1/2 weeks. Is that too early? I know it's considered term. Thanks for any input..

I've had two scheduled sections: one at 39 weeks and 6 days; the other at 39 weeks and 2 days.

37 1/2 weeks doesn't sound too early to me... a friend recently had twins at 37 weeks and they were both perfectly fine. Are you worried about resp. or size issues?


----------



## ksera05

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stayseeliz* 
For those of you who had scheduled c-sections how far along were you when you had them? When I scheduled the one in 3 weeks the nurse said they like to do them 7-10 days before your due date. I scheduled mine for 7 days before my EDD.

But now my dr wants somewhere around 37 1/2-38 weeks because of my blood pressure. It's staying down but the chances of it spiking are still pretty high right now. I talked to the nurse about rescheduling and my dr will be gone my entire 38th week and the other dr's on call then are new and I'm not familiar with them. So that leaves 37 1/2 weeks. Is that too early? I know it's considered term. Thanks for any input..

I haven't had a scheduled c/s yet (my first daughter was an emergency one at 24 weeks) but due to some health issues the latest my c/s will be with this one is 37w1d. I've been told there's a 1-2% issue of the baby having some issues but otherwise it should be fine...I haven't researched it yet though, that's just what my OB said so I can't point you towards any studies or anything.

Anyway I hope that helps a little bit?


----------



## Stayseeliz

Not sure exactly what I'm worried about..Just never had a baby that early before. DS was 39w1d and DD was 38w2d. I usually have pretty big babies. They said this little one was about 5lb10oz at 33 weeks so I don't think size will be an issue.

And I know the longer I stay pregnant the more chance I have of developing pre-eclampsia. So I guess it's for the best..The earliest they'd schedule me for is 37w3d so I guess that'd be okay.

I think I feel guilty because I'm SO ready to not be pregnant anymore! I'm relieved they want to do it sooner! But I'd feel bad if there were issues, you know?

Yep, I'm a crazy hormonal woman right now!!


----------



## Debstmomy

Stacey I TOTALLY understand what you are saying. For me & my experience, we scheduled my c-sec at 37 weeks, & actually my baby was only gestated to 35 weeks (according to NICU team. she was pretty small only 18in & 5lbs 12oz) but you know what??? She was just PERFECT! During those last few weeks I did ALOT of talking to her, telling her how she had to come out early & that she needed to be strong & healthy for Mama. I kept telling her she had to know how to breathe & she DID! I really believe in talking to you baby & telling them what you want/need is important. Besides, it can't hurt???
Good Luck to you! Those last few weeks can be so challenging, when you have PG complications.


----------



## Stayseeliz

Cristina, thanks for the reassurance. I'm going to try and set a date tomorrow at my appointment. They've been saying that we'll "play it by ear" meaning they don't want to freak me out if I have to go sooner. But I almost "need" a date right now for my sanity. I know the dr wants to me go at 37 1/2-38 weeks. Which I'm okay with the more I think about. But I don't want to be sitting around wondering when and who is going to do it, you know? I think I'm going to ask that they just reschedule from my original date so I can get some peace of mind.

I'm just so DONE. I'm so sick of being huge and miserable and on bedrest! This has been the hardest thing I've ever had to do..I can't wait for the little one to get here so life can get back to normal!


----------



## Luvourlives

Just wanted to announce that our beautiful little girl arrived via c/s on 9/26 at 1:01 PM. She was 7.13 and 20 " long. Her name is Trinity Rose and she is simply amazing. I am so happy to say I actually went into labor on my own on the day we had scheduled for our surgery and just kinda let the contractions happen and stuck with the originally scheduled time. It was very reassuring to me as it told me she was ready to be born, and also oddly enough, I got this sense in labor that the surgery needed to happen. I cannot articulate why...I guess I just felt that the labor wouldn't result in her birth or something.

The surgery went well. I made it thru without any anxiety meds, only started to panic briefly once, everyone was very reassuring that I was doing alright, that I could breathe even though I was feeling breathless. Ultimately I did feel more of the operation than I ever have...I felt a lot of the putting back together...mostly crampy type sensations. They did mention that I have a sizeable fibroid on my uterus...not surprisingly...it is where I had pain thru my pg. They left it there....not sure why they didn't remove it.

My recovery has been a bit more difficult but strictly from a pain mgmt standpoint. I did take Darvocet in the hosp, but got quite ill (dizzy and nauseous) and though it may have primarily exhaustion, I have been afraid to take it so I stick to Motrin.


----------



## aweynsayl

congratulations, momma! and welcome, Trinity Rose!

i relate to that "feeling"... i had the same thing. amazing, our capacity to know things about our body, our babies. huge hugs!


----------



## mtn.mama

That is so great that you were able to start your labor pre-Cesarean!!! Hope you're feeling better soon and welcome to your sweet new baby!


----------



## Ceinwen

Congrats mama!

Question (for everyone): I recently read in a book on c-section, that most times the mother is restricted from eating/drinking 12-24 hours post-op.

Is that true? And if I want, can I bring my own snacks/drinks to have? Because I really don't think I could go that long after surgery with nothing (especially nursing a new babe).

Thanks!


----------



## Stayseeliz

Congratulations Amanda! So glad things went well! If you need something stronger than motrin you might want to ask your dr for Lortab. It worked well for me with my 2nd section.

My date is scheduled for a week from Thursday. I'm a little nervous but more excited than anything. I'm so ready to meet this little one!!


----------



## Stayseeliz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nursemummy* 
Congrats mama!

Question (for everyone): I recently read in a book on c-section, that most times the mother is restricted from eating/drinking 12-24 hours post-op.

Is that true? And if I want, can I bring my own snacks/drinks to have? Because I really don't think I could go that long after surgery with nothing (especially nursing a new babe).

Thanks!

I can't remember the first time but the 2nd time I had my section in the morning and I was eating a broth for dinner. I was nursing etc but most babies aren't really too excited about nursing at first anyway. I didn't have a problem waiting to eat until that night. I'd talk to your dr about it first. I think your body needs a little time to recoup. I wouldn't eat my own snacks without asking about it first.


----------



## Ceinwen

Quote:

I think your body needs a little time to recoup. I wouldn't eat my own snacks without asking about it first.
Thanks for letting me know how it went for you! Morning to afternoon definitely sounds doable to me.








I actually did some more research, and one of the reasons they get you to wait is to make sure your bowels are functioning properly.

Threatening to bring my own snacks/drinks is the rebellious nursing student in me.


----------



## CorbinsMama

Amanda -- Congratulations and welcome, little Trinity!

Melissa -- Afer my c/s in April I was allowed to eat what I wanted to eat whenever I wanted to, although they did recommend that I start out light and drink a lot. I actually had good hospital food and ate lots of it!


----------



## mamameg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nursemummy* 
Thanks for letting me know how it went for you! Morning to afternoon definitely sounds doable to me.








I actually did some more research, and one of the reasons they get you to wait is to make sure your bowels are functioning properly.

Threatening to bring my own snacks/drinks is the rebellious nursing student in me.









IME, they wanted me to wait until I passed gas to have any food. Right in line with your research about waiting for the bowels to be working properly.

And I DO advise you bring your own snacks anyway. I finally passed gas at 11 PM the day after the birth (so it had been 36 hours since I had eaten anything) and I was starving, but I had sent my DH home to be with the kids, and the cafeteria was closed. If I had not had some snacks in the room with me, I'm not sure what I would have done.


----------



## mamameg

Congratulations Amanda and Welcome Trinity Rose!!!! And Yay for spontaneous labor!


----------



## Mrs-Mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aweynsayl* 
I keep saying: *It is one of the hardest things to do, to make a decision you know is the right one, and have it be one of the last things you ever wanted to have happen to you.*

Wow, aweynsayl, that is perhaps the best description of my feeling toward my future children's births that I've ever heard.


----------



## Peppermint

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs-Mama* 
Wow, aweynsayl, that is perhaps the best description of my feeling toward my future children's births that I've ever heard.

ITA! I hope you don't mind that I put it in my siggie, LMK if you do mind.


----------



## Jyotsna

Hi mamas,

Could I get some information from you all? I am a doula, and I have a mama who is scheduled for c-section in October. We are trying to come up with an alternative price for my services, based on the time started from c-section, until she can feel her legs again, and can reach over to get the baby, to nurse. She would like to keep the baby in her room and wants me to help her with her own recover, as well as bringing the baby to her for nursing, and holding the baby while she sleeps. So my doula services would be for postpartum care.

Can any one of you mamas email to let me know how long of a day that first day will be, from the time section occurs, baby is born till mom may be able to hold baby and possibly stand up?

My email is [email protected], and she is awaiting my information, as she is actually having some mild labor pains today.

Thanks so much!


----------



## CorbinsMama

Jyotsna,

My c/s took about 45 minutes, I was in recovery for about an hour, and I wasn't able to stand until that night (my c/s was at 2 pm). I wasn't able to hold DD (she was in the NICU), but with DS I held him and nursed him immediately after surgery, while still in recovery before I was in my room.

I hope that helps you!


----------



## aweynsayl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nursemummy* 
And if I want, can I bring my own snacks/drinks to have?

i brought mine! we had champagne and birthday cupcakes, and i had a bit of each, though i was too giddy about the chubby baby thighs to pay much attention to much else for a while.







my room had a fridge-- which was so nice.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs-Mama* 
Wow, aweynsayl, that is perhaps the best description of my feeling toward my future children's births that I've ever heard.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peppermint* 
ITA! I hope you don't mind that I put it in my siggie, LMK if you do mind.

aww! it really is true, isnt it? sure! put it! i'd be honored. maybe link to this thread, too. i keep wanting us to do something like that for april (c-s awareness month)....







: yes, i plan early.


----------



## mtn.mama

I labored at home eating and drinking all the way to the hospital, then "failed" to tell the anesthesiologist just how much I had been taking in. Everything came out fine, and I was taking fluids as soon as I woke up. Didn't have anything more solid than yogurt (but lots of orange juice, tea, broth) until I started passing gas about 10 hours after the Cesarean. It was about two hours before I was awake enough to hold my baby and I was walking as soon as the catheter came out, within 12 hours.


----------



## momto4girls

So glad to see this "tribe". I have 4 children all born by Csec. My twins were the first. I've always mourned that I've never been able to give birth. It's so good to come here and know that I won't be shamed for having those feelings.


----------



## myjulybabes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nursemummy* 

Question (for everyone): I recently read in a book on c-section, that most times the mother is restricted from eating/drinking 12-24 hours post-op.

Is that true? And if I want, can I bring my own snacks/drinks to have? Because I really don't think I could go that long after surgery with nothing (especially nursing a new babe).

Thanks!

The restriction I always had was "clear liquids only until you pass gas". So broth, jello, juice, tea, popsicles, etc. I don't recall feeling particularly hungry for the first 12 hours or so, so that was always enough for me, but I tend to bring snacks anyway, because after the first day, nursing makes me SO hungry. Not sure I'd eat them if I hadn't gotten the ok--in my reading I've heard of it going both ways, some moms felt it helped their recovery to get some real food, others ended up vomitting, which can't be fun with a brand new incision! But I definitely intend to have them around, just in case.









Here's my question-- what about shaving your own pubic hair before you go in? This will be my first planned section, and I'm wondering if it wouldn't be less irritating to have dh use a good razor and shaving cream the night before. I don't recall much itching or irritation the last times, but... (I think I'm overplanning, trying to be in control of this, ya know?)


----------



## Jyotsna

Corbins Mama,

Thank you!


----------



## Stayseeliz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jyotsna* 
Hi mamas,

Could I get some information from you all? I am a doula, and I have a mama who is scheduled for c-section in October. We are trying to come up with an alternative price for my services, based on the time started from c-section, until she can feel her legs again, and can reach over to get the baby, to nurse. She would like to keep the baby in her room and wants me to help her with her own recover, as well as bringing the baby to her for nursing, and holding the baby while she sleeps. So my doula services would be for postpartum care.

Can any one of you mamas email to let me know how long of a day that first day will be, from the time section occurs, baby is born till mom may be able to hold baby and possibly stand up?

My email is [email protected], and she is awaiting my information, as she is actually having some mild labor pains today.

Thanks so much!

The timeline will be different depending on her OB and the hospital where she delivers. With my son I had a c-section at around 7pm. They had me up the next morning walking around. With DD I had her at 10am and it was the next day before they had me up and about.

She may want to talk to her dr. I found the hardest time to be the 2-3 days after the baby is born.


----------



## Ceinwen

Code:

Here's my question-- what about shaving your own pubic hair before you go in? This will be my first planned section, and I'm wondering if it wouldn't be less irritating to have dh use a good razor and shaving cream the night before.

I'm going to ask the OB about this - I've read that in some hospitals they no longer require shaving (just clipping) because the risk of even minute cuts, can lead to a greater infection rate.

If I have to though - I'm definitely doing mine with dp the night before. I've seen a woman shaved prior to surgery - and it's barbaric! Very rough, pretty much just soap and water (and I'm a nursing student so I feel free to say that! lol).


----------



## Mrs-Mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momto4girls* 
So glad to see this "tribe". I have 4 children all born by Csec. My twins were the first. I've always mourned that I've never been able to give birth. It's so good to come here and know that I won't be shamed for having those feelings.











No shame at all...whatever your feelings toward your cesarean births, you are welcome here!








Can we start calling them cesarean *births* instead of c-sections? Our children may have arrived via a surgical procedure, but they were born from us! I have made an effort lately to refer to my son's birth as such and it has done a lot in the way of healing for me


----------



## jannyjo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *myjulybabes* 
Here's my question-- what about shaving your own pubic hair before you go in? This will be my first planned section, and I'm wondering if it wouldn't be less irritating to have dh use a good razor and shaving cream the night before. I don't recall much itching or irritation the last times, but... (I think I'm overplanning, trying to be in control of this, ya know?)


I have had 3 cesarean births and never had them shave more than the top inch near my belly. Whatever you do, my doc said they will still shave over the area again with betadine. Have you considered a brazillian wax? That was my plan last time, but I was on strict bedrest and couldn't go to have it done.


----------



## aweynsayl

imo, once they've done the spinal, they should (1) wax, (2) offer to do a tatoo.


----------



## aweynsayl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs-Mama* 







Can we start calling them cesarean *births* instead of c-sections? Our children may have arrived via a surgical procedure, but they were born from us! I have made an effort lately to refer to my son's birth as such and it has done a lot in the way of healing for me









i found the same thing. i think it's a personal thing, i know some women dont feel that way, but i guess i can start typing c-b instead! heehee.


----------



## mtn.mama

I feel really strongly about this, and use it as a means of restoring the dignity and outcome to my child's birth and my journey... I always refer to it as Cesarean birth, not the name of the surgical procedure that brought her into the light. To each Mama her own though. I'm sure that some womyn feel the surgical slang is appropriate for them. Its important for me to recognize that it was a birth, and the operation was incidental to that- not the other way around.


----------



## jannyjo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs-Mama* 







Can we start calling them cesarean *births* instead of c-sections? Our children may have arrived via a surgical procedure, but they were born from us! I have made an effort lately to refer to my son's birth as such and it has done a lot in the way of healing for me









I like the idea!







I went back and edited my post.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aweynsayl* 
imo, once they've done the spinal, they should (1) wax, (2) offer to do a tatoo.

















:


----------



## Mrs-Mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aweynsayl* 
i found the same thing. i think it's a personal thing, i know some women dont feel that way, but i guess i can start typing c-b instead! heehee.









Oh, I definitely think that it is a personal thing...don't mean to offend anyone! It's just that, for me, I struggled so much with not "giving birth" until I realized that I actually did grow a baby inside me and he now lives outside of me. One day, he will tell people that his mama went to the hospital for him to be _born_ not for him to be _sectioned_ from his mama. If he was born, then I had to birth him


----------



## SortaCrunchy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jyotsna* 
Hi mamas,

Could I get some information from you all? I am a doula, and I have a mama who is scheduled for c-section in October. We are trying to come up with an alternative price for my services, based on the time started from c-section, until she can feel her legs again, and can reach over to get the baby, to nurse. She would like to keep the baby in her room and wants me to help her with her own recover, as well as bringing the baby to her for nursing, and holding the baby while she sleeps. So my doula services would be for postpartum care.

Can any one of you mamas email to let me know how long of a day that first day will be, from the time section occurs, baby is born till mom may be able to hold baby and possibly stand up?

My email is [email protected], and she is awaiting my information, as she is actually having some mild labor pains today.

Thanks so much!

So she is having a scheduled (no labor) c-birth? With my first (unscheduled, sort of emergency) it took much longer before I was able to walk. I held baby as soon as I got out of recovery, but needed lots of help lifting her. (Um, she was 9 lbs, 12 oz - so that might play into it!)

With DD#2, I was able to walk as soon as they took my cath out - can't remember now, maybe 12 hours post-surgery? She was born at 2:10 pm and I know I was up and able to shower by 6 am the next morning. I was also able to pick up DD and nurse with no assistance immediately after I got to my room this time. My recovery and ability to care for baby on my own was MUCH better with my scheduled c-birth.

******************************

On the eating thing - I ate a big ol' hospital dinner within 3 hours after birth. I had been "no food, no drink" since midnight and DD wasn't born until early afternoon and I was STARVING. I also took my own snacks and ate those quite a bit during my stay. The nurses saw them and didn't say anything.

I guess different L&D departments have different philosophies and procedures. I was glad to have my snacks though!


----------



## dara00

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jannyjo* 
I have had 3 cesarean births and never had them shave more than the top inch near my belly. Whatever you do, my doc said they will still shave over the area again with betadine. Have you considered a brazillian wax? That was my plan last time, but I was on strict bedrest and couldn't go to have it done.

yeah, do they ever shave it all? gah!


----------



## Ceinwen

Quote:

imo, once they've done the spinal, they should (1) wax, (2) offer to do a tatoo.
Yes!







Now that would be worth my while.

Quote:

Can we start calling them cesarean births instead of c-sections? Our children may have arrived via a surgical procedure, but they were born from us! I have made an effort lately to refer to my son's birth as such and it has done a lot in the way of healing for me
I agree, to each woman her own - but for me, I _really_ like this.


----------



## Emma's_Mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aweynsayl* 
imo, once they've done the spinal, they should (1) wax, (2) offer to do a tatoo.


----------



## heyitstwins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emma's_Mommy* 
i HATE the itchy feeling i'm almost 6 weeks pp and experiencing the same thing.....instead of itching i pinch the incision together....much more relief

the itching is from the skin healing and the nerves reconnecting.....so all the scratching in the world isn't gonna make that feeling go away. i also suggest using lots of lotion (i use coco butter lotion on mine to help minimize the scar and stretch marks on the belly) and massaging the incision daily, this will help to keep the scar at a minimum and reduce scar tissue!


Thank you! Your tips are working!


----------



## Stayseeliz

So I have an embarassing question. I went for my pre-op this week and the dr said to have dh help me shave. He said it didn't need to be the whole thing, just where they need to put tape near my incision. So how far down do I need to go? I'm not one for messing down there! Thanks!!


----------



## aweynsayl

i'm so glad i made you all laugh.







:

i'm i'd ask him! "dude, where you planning on cutting? can you draw me a line???" honestly, if it were me, i'd have DH wax the whole thing. but that's me. i wish i'd done it.


----------



## CorbinsMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stayseeliz* 
So I have an embarassing question. I went for my pre-op this week and the dr said to have dh help me shave. He said it didn't need to be the whole thing, just where they need to put tape near my incision. So how far down do I need to go? I'm not one for messing down there! Thanks!!









My incision is judst below my belly flap. If you don't have one of those 1) consider yourself lucky







, and 2) I don't know how to explain it!

You could just err on the side of caution and go all the way down!


----------



## Stayseeliz

I'm too chicken to do the whole thing. Not gonna happen..I'm just going to get DH to do as much as he deems necessary and if they need more done they can do it themselves!! That's what we're playing them for!!


----------



## Silvercrest79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aweynsayl* 
imo, once they've done the spinal, they should (1) wax, (2) offer to do a tatoo.









ABSOLUTELY!!!!







:


----------



## Silvercrest79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs-Mama* 









No shame at all...whatever your feelings toward your cesarean births, you are welcome here!








Can we start calling them cesarean *births* instead of c-sections? Our children may have arrived via a surgical procedure, but they were born from us! I have made an effort lately to refer to my son's birth as such and it has done a lot in the way of healing for me









I really like that!!! Thanks!!! I will try to use c/b from now on.


----------



## aweynsayl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorbinsMama* 
My incision is judst below my belly flap. If you don't have one of those 1) consider yourself lucky







, and 2) I don't know how to explain it!









:


----------



## momof2boys1girl

I have had all 3 of my children born via c-sect. My first son was born (induced) @ 41 weeks. I was almost 19 and dumb. I did go knowing I wanted no pain meds and I held to that for 27 long hours. Till I was not making progress and my sons heart rate dropped into the 70's. I was very upset for almost a year after his birth that I did not get the birth I wanted. I had my dd when my ds was 5 1/2 I was planning on doing a vbac using the bradly method. I made it to 30wks and had preterm labor again at 31 weeks had preterm labor. Again at 36 weeks had preterm labor.I again did not progress and @ 38 wks decided a repeat c-sect might be the best. DD was born via repeat c-sect and amazingly i had no regrets. When dd was 2 months old I fould out I was preg so that is how my 3rd c-sect came to be. My youngest was born @39 wks via repeat. Again had preterm labor with him we were going to deliver @ 36 wks but his lungs were not mature according to an amnio that was done so we waited.
I think somewhere in that first year of my first sons life something happened to make me realize no matter the method of birth I love my children and am blessed to have them. I would have liked to have experienced a natural birth but, honestly the end result is what matters to me. I would love to have another child and of course it would be born via c-sect and it would be the 4th one at that. I have had several misscarriages that most recent just last month. I guess maybe I'm just not meant to have a 4th.


----------



## RainbowEarthFaerie

HI. I don't have a lot of time right now, but I came across this thread and wanted to subscribe before I forgot about it. Here's the short version of my story:

DD: Extreme high blood pressure, failed induction. Emergency C when heart stopped. EDD Nov 16th. Actual date of "arrival" was Oct 30th. 6 lbs 10 oz

DS1: Doc lied to me early on saying that he was going to be well over 8 and possibly even 9 lbs. Scheduled repeat (later found out that she doesn't "do" vbacs) EDD Jan 26. Actual date Jan 8 6 lbs 15 oz.

DS2: Fought for VBA2C. Switched docs (finally) at 28ish weeks. Everything was going good. 41w1d, baby failed BPP. No movement. EXTREMELY low fluid levels. Diagnosed with IUGR. "Unplanned" repeat section. EDD Mar 14 Actual date Mar 22 7 lbs


----------



## Luvourlives

OK, I am 2 weeks pp at this point. I have been doing real well, my pain was almost completely gone a week ago. So of course, I have been able to move well. I never really had any bleeding postop. I did have some really light, light brown spotting for about a week. Yesterday I did start having some darker brown spotting, in a larger quantity. So I assume I am taking on too much...but with feeling this good I am not sure where to draw the line on my activity level. I catch myself occasionally forgetting not to lift certain things...like a box of kitty litter at the grocery store the other day. It doesn't cause pain to lift it so I forget. I do walk my boys to and from school every day, but should I be limiting my on the feet time aside from that. I don't really like dealing with the midwives who cared for me when I was pg so I am trying to find some answers without calling them as long as I am doing relatively well.


----------



## momof2boys1girl

I was one of those who bounced back quickly we were at the store a week pp and then out to dinner after. I was told that if you are not having pain or heavy bleeding then to continue w your routine. If you start to have pain or heavy bleeding that is your bodies way of telling you to slow down. The lifting is more for the incision healing and I would stick to that till the 6 week mark. Nothing heavier then baby for the first 3-4 weeks.

Glad you are feeling good!! and CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RainbowEarthFaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momof2boys1girl* 
I was one of those who bounced back quickly we were at the store a week pp and then out to dinner after. I was told that if you are not having pain or heavy bleeding then to continue w your routine. If you start to have pain or heavy bleeding that is your bodies way of telling you to slow down. The lifting is more for the incision healing and I would stick to that till the 6 week mark. Nothing heavier then baby for the first 3-4 weeks.

Glad you are feeling good!! and CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!

My first section I was in a lot of pain. My second one, I was fine a few days afterwards. I had the hardest time with my last one. I didn't even want to leave the house for almost a month.


----------



## lilepad

Well I am brand-new to MDC (other than lurking) but I wanted to say hi. I was so happy to find this tribe as both of my children were "belly births." Long stories below.

With my first 4 years ago, I was 40w2d, had gestational diabetes and no indication of going into labor. Because I was born with hip dysplaysia and had had a couple hip surgeries, my pelvis is not "normal." My doc convinced me that I was going to wind up with a c/s even if they attempted induction and I still to this day believe she was right. My 8 lb 2 oz son had a 14.5" head (he is off the charts still) and my pelvic opening is smaller than normal. My recovery went pretty good. I remember shuffling at about 11 days pp but not really being in pain. When I was in the hospital they did a marcaine catheter drip (has anyone else had one? They're amazing--they leave a tube in the incision that drips marcaine anesthetic while you are in the hospital).

With my second, who is 8 weeks tomorrow, it was even better. I was originally scheduled for a repeat at 39 weeks but dropped at 37 weeks. Doc didn't think I'd make it so they rescheduled for 38.5 weeks. At 38 weeks I went into labor on my own. The surgical staff gathered and our 7 lb 3 oz daughter was born at 2:37 am (with a dainty 13" head). I guess it was an "emergency" c-section because my doc wouldn't allow me to labor even until morning. Again, I had the marcaine drip but my physical therapist also wanted to try something new--putting a TENS unit around the incision. I have to say that the combination was a miracle. I had one Darvocet in the hospital and only one at home--the rest of my pain was controlled with Tylenol and Ibuprofen and even that was done within a week. I also got up and walked around within 6 hours of each birth and that helped a lot.

I recommend anyone who is planning to have a c/s to read the book "The Essential C-Section Guide". They have some great exercises that start with breathing exercises immediately after.

Finally, I recommend serious DEEP scar massage. If possible, see a physical therapist for help in learning how to do it properly. It will help prevent adhesions.

So that was a long intro. but that's me. Verbose.


----------



## Jyotsna

I'm back again. Thank you for your help with information about c section. My client had a Healthy baby on Saturday.

Unfortunately, the hospital kept the baby for three unnecessary hours before mom got a chance to breastfeed. At the time when the baby was reunited with her mom, the baby latched on and sucked for quite some time. Then later the mom moved the baby to the other breast, and the baby never nursed well again after that she said. So now the doctors are concerned about the baby since she is not nursing well, and she has also now developed jaundice. I don't know the numbers, but the doctor told mom NO BREASTFEEDING because it is using up too many calories. Mom has decided to not breastfeed, but pump and give her milk from a bottle. I am very concerned that the doc has told her not to latch the baby.

Anyone want to make some suggestions? Mom is worried that her breastfeeding is some how hurting her baby, and is doing as doctor ordered.

Thanks.


----------



## MizLiz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jyotsna* 
I don't know the numbers, but the doctor told mom NO BREASTFEEDING because it is using up too many calories. Mom has decided to not breastfeed, but pump and give her milk from a bottle. I am very concerned that the doc has told her not to latch the baby.

Anyone want to make some suggestions? Mom is worried that her breastfeeding is some how hurting her baby, and is doing as doctor ordered.

Thanks.

Ugh, I find it horrifying that there is so much misinformation about breastfeeding...

Mom should call a LLL Leader for a consult - there is tons of good info available about jaundice and breastfeeding and there really isn't any good reason to not nurse because of it. As her milk comes in, it will flush the jaundice out. If she starts using bottles, etc., it _may_ cause some latch and/or supply issues... If nothing else, it makes the early nursing and bonding time more complicated it needs to be. I'd strongly encourage Mom to speak with a LLL Leader or a lactation consultant ASAP.


----------



## aweynsayl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilepad* 
I recommend anyone who is planning to have a c/s to read the book "The Essential C-Section Guide". They have some great exercises that start with breathing exercises immediately after.

Finally, I recommend serious DEEP scar massage. If possible, see a physical therapist for help in learning how to do it properly. It will help prevent adhesions.

great recs! can i suggest you (if you havent already) post them in the nfl c-s resource thread (in B&B)?







:


----------



## Ceinwen

I would just like to say that I'm getting nervous for my c-section in December.

I'm down to seeing my midwife every two weeks now, and it's starting to feel more real to me.

I had an argument with a friend who hurt my feelings recently (albeit, most likely unintentionally).

She's doing her placement in the ICN section of our paeds floor at the hospital. For some reason she seems to relish telling me stories about all the horrid things that happen to babies there. And of course the worst ones are the ones born by c-section...

Of course, she always says 'Oh, you probably didn't want to hear that!'

No [email protected]#$ sherlock.

Anyway, just a little rambly vent.


----------



## Nina_29

Hi, I had a c-section about 6 months ago and it was a surprise. I was stuck at 7cm (even though the baby and I were doing good) the doctor just came in (it was a Sunday and it was the first time we saw each other since I was scheduled to get induced) and told me I was going to havea c-sec...I was in labor for less than 24 hours!!
I'm very very disappointed with the situation and blame myself! In my opinion, there was no reason for me to have been induced or have a c-section. I should have gone with my instincts but I didn't! I hope to one day get over this, hopefully before the next child!


----------



## Luvourlives

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nursemummy* 
I would just like to say that I'm getting nervous for my c-section in December.

I'm down to seeing my midwife every two weeks now, and it's starting to feel more real to me.

I had an argument with a friend who hurt my feelings recently (albeit, most likely unintentionally).

She's doing her placement in the ICN section of our paeds floor at the hospital. For some reason she seems to relish telling me stories about all the horrid things that happen to babies there. And of course the worst ones are the ones born by c-section...

Of course, she always says 'Oh, you probably didn't want to hear that!'

No [email protected]#$ sherlock.

Anyway, just a little rambly vent.









What are you most nervous about?? Perhaps we can chat about it and help you come to some peace. I spent months dreading mine...I had real bad anxiety about it for months. I know how hard that can be to deal with. One of the few things that helped me was to focus beyond the birth...think about what it would be like nursing her, taking her for a walk, etc. It didn't keep all the scary thoughts at bay all the time, but when I was able to think of those happier things, it was very soothing.


----------



## Luvourlives

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nina_29* 
Hi, I had a c-section about 6 months ago and it was a surprise. I was stuck at 7cm (even though the baby and I were doing good) the doctor just came in (it was a Sunday and it was the first time we saw each other since I was scheduled to get induced) and told me I was going to havea c-sec...I was in labor for less than 24 hours!!
I'm very very disappointed with the situation and blame myself! In my opinion, there was no reason for me to have been induced or have a c-section. I should have gone with my instincts but I didn't! I hope to one day get over this, hopefully before the next child!

Nina, I am so sorry. I know how hard it is to have had a surgical delivery only to question after the fact whether it was necessary. But put the blame where it belongs...the dr. should not be so quick to cut!! She is the one who should hold the responsibility to assist you in making an informed decision, tell you why they suggest surgery, what your other options are, what would happen if you waited. Unfortunately laboring couples are not usually thinking clearly enough to ask the right questions. I don't want to say drs intentionally take advantage of that but certainly there are many many many who don't take the extra step to hold true to the ideal of INFORMED consent.

Hugs to you!! I hope that you are able to find the peace you seek!


----------



## Ceinwen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Luvourlives* 
What are you most nervous about?? Perhaps we can chat about it and help you come to some peace. I spent months dreading mine...I had real bad anxiety about it for months. I know how hard that can be to deal with. One of the few things that helped me was to focus beyond the birth...think about what it would be like nursing her, taking her for a walk, etc. It didn't keep all the scary thoughts at bay all the time, but when I was able to think of those happier things, it was very soothing.

I think I'm most nervous about having a lack of control, kwim? Like, when the baby is born our hospital's P&P is that the baby has to go directly to ICN nurses and a warmer (which will be right beside my bed) to be evaluated. Then at the five minute APGAR, they'll let me (I love that - 'let me') hold him or her.

I love your idea about thinking about nursing the baby, and cuddling, etc. I need those warm and soothing things to kind of help take my mind off of what is worrying me. Of course, lots of it is irrational too - so I'm hoping that the closer we get to the big day, the more at peace I feel.

Thanks for asking by the way, I love the support we can give and get here.


----------



## mom2PJS

Good to find you guys







My story is a little different as I had a uterine surgery prior to getting pregnant and I knew my body would never experience labor due to the risk of rupture. I'm just happy to have my little one, but I will say that it just isn't right that they zip away with the baby for 3-4 hours. That was very frustrating.


----------



## MommytoTwo

They took my first baby for hours after his birth. I didnt hold him for four hours and I was going nuts. With #2 and #3 Dh was up the nurses' a$$ till the baby got back to me - both times within 20 min because he was bugging them like crazy. Things were bad enough with having c/s's ... its not right that they take the baby. And with the way they acted you would think I was the only person who ever demanded certain things - this hosp delivers 1300 babies a year or some such thing and they were shocked when I requested a mirror to watch, and when I wanted to hold the baby while I was wheeled back to my room.
Pretty sad.


----------



## Stayseeliz

I'm 2 1/2 weeks postpartum right now. Today was my first day alone with all 3 kids. I swept the house and went for a short walk after DH got home. But I didn't do too much besides that. Tonight I noticed that I have a small hole in my incision. DH checked it and said it wasn't too big. Should I call the dr? I also have a small rash on the other side of my incision. It's starting to hurt a little. Could it be yeast? This is frustrating..I really want to get back to normal around here!!


----------



## Debstmomy

Stacey I would call. I had that little hole thing too & didn't call. When I went in for my 6 week check, they just silver nitrated it & then it healed. I would think the sooner the better & it may leave a better scar if you do. As long as it is not red, ozzy or smelly you could probably wait, but if you can take the time to go in...do so.


----------



## Telle Bear

Looking for some help...I am having my second baby by c-section in April and I want to make sure that this time the cord is not cut to early...is this a problem when you have a c-section??


----------



## lexbeach

My three babies were all born by c-section too. It still surprises me when I think about it. I decided when I was 13 that I wanted to be a homebirth midwife. While I was in college, I started taking some midwifery courses on the side, and came to the conclusion that I really wanted to experience birth myself before becoming a midwife. I got pregnant two weeks after graduating from college. I ended up being pregnant with twins, which quickly ruled out homebirth (none of the midwives in my area were doing twins at that time, though this has since changed, at least theoretically). I still hoped for a natural hospital birth until the end of the pregnancy, when both of my twins were breech. I had a scheduled c-section. It was horrible. My epidural failed as they were stitching my uterus. The pain was excrutiating. They gave me a ton of drugs, and I spent the rest of the day barely awake and throwing up. I don't remember it really, but we have video. It took me about six weeks to really believe that the babies were mine.

With my second pregnancy, I was determined to have a homebirth once again. But at about 28 weeks I changed my mind and switched to a hospital-based midwifery practice. At 40 weeks I had a vision of my baby getting stuck inside me. I saw him with the cord twice around his neck, amniotic fluid full of meconium, and a huge head. I broke down and scheduled a repeat c-section. I felt a bit insane. But my vision was totally correct. The cord *was* twice around his neck, there was tons of meconium, his head was way off the charts huge (16" circumfrence), and he weighed 10 lbs., 9.5 oz. The second c-section was much better than the first. I felt like it was necessary (unlike the first one), and that made all the difference. Plus, I was very clear about not wanting to be feeling drugged or loopy at all. And I really felt very awake, no nausea, totally with-it.

I am not planning any more pregnancies. I can't believe I will never get to experience labor or birth. I feel sad for my babies that they didn't get to experience it either.

When my then 3-year-old saw the pictures of his baby brother being born by c-section (we have some amazing photos of him coming out), he asked,

"Why is he crying?"
and I said, "well, babies often cry when they first come out because the air is colder and it all feels different."
and he said, "No, he's crying because he wanted to come out of your yoni instead."










Lex


----------



## mom2PJS

I had a good birth experience, despite my c-section. Probably partly because I was so happy to be pregnant in the first place and I knew going in that IF I got pregnant it would be a c-section. We're thinking we're not going to have anymore, but if we do I think I'm more scared of a VBAC and labor than a repeat C. Is that weird? I guess it's the whole known vs unknown.


----------



## BensMamacita

I only have one baby, but he was belly-born. I had placenta previa, so I didn't really question the necessity of the c/s, but I was deeply disappointed when I found out. Luckily I had some time to process it before ds's birthday. I still feel a little sadness, but I don't feel conflicted. The only thing that bothers me is that I was really drugged up on morphine when I first held my baby. It's kind of a blur in my mind.

Mom2PJS, I totally understand what you mean about being more frightened of vbac than a repeat c/s. I guess because my surgery was scheduled, not emergency, I was prepared ahead of time, and I absolutely loved my doctor, I have pretty good feelings about my son's birth. Vbac, however, seems so uncertain in comparison. lol. I don't think we'll be having any more kids though.


----------



## Paxjourney

Both of my daughters we born via c-section. DD1 was an emergency due to fetal distress. We were very close to losing her. DD2 was born via scheduled c-section.


----------



## Montana Mom

I'm in, but I don't really *want* to be here. I wanted to have natural births.

When I was pregnant I said if I had to have a cesarean again that this would be my last baby, but I have changed my mind. I hope we are blessed with more children, cesarean born or not.


----------



## KatWrangler

I'm here. Two children via c-section. Looks like this third one will be too.


----------



## femuhnistmama

i have had 3 children all born via c-section i wasnt thrilled about it, but i do accept it. i just found out i am pregnant with number 4 i was wondering if many of you have had 4 or more sections and how turned out? did any of you try vbacs ?







thanks for sharing!


----------



## mom2PJS

Congrats on #4! I don't think any of us is particularly "thrilled" about a c-section, but accepting and moving on. Having a good "birth experence" is not in my mind tied to hombirth, natural, medicated, VBAC, Cearean. An experience is a series of events in your life. How you choose to think about them makes the events good, healthy, bad, detrimental.... Don't get me wrong, I think it is fine to grieve what you don't get to experience, but then embrace what you have experienced and take the good from it. My birth experience was wonderful, it resulted in a healthy mom and a healthy little girl. If I do it again it will have to be a repeat c-section and the only thing I'll do differently is insist upon nursing sooner than 4 hours.


----------



## addysmommy

Only one C/S under my belt (so to speak...heehee). I was induced bc of very high blood pressure. I had an emergency C/S due to my blood pressure dropping very low and dd's heart rate dropping several times. I am hoping that I am prego with baby number 2. Still researching about VBAC vs. C/S.

I do feel that I missed out on a "natural birth" but am happy that dd is alive and well.


----------



## amydep

Both of my kids were born via c-section. With DS we found out 3 weeks before my due date the he was breech. We had a not-so-bright midwife keep telling us that she was feeling the head "down there". Another midwife did my check at 37 weeks and said "nope - think that's a butt". Had an ultrasound, and sure enough - complete breech. They tried an unsuccessful external version, but he was a BIG baby and very tightly packed in there. So - c-section it was. At first, I was very disappointed because I had this plan of an all natural birth and c-section was the furthest from that as possible. Then I resigned myself that this was most likely the safest way for him to come out (he was big and most likely would have gotten stuck in a first time mama giving birth). My c-section experience was a good one. The only regret I have with DS is that while I was in recovery, DH was with DS and I was by myself. I wish I would have insisted to have DS with me so that I could nurse immediately. In any event, it didn't hurt our nursing relationship, and things were fine.

With DD, my new ob/gyn brought up VBAC. Where I live, VBAC is rarely done, so I was excited that she even mentioned it. She checked my chart and saw that the previous ob/gyn did a single layer suturing method when closing me up. The risks are greater to rupture with single layer, so I had a repeat c-section. This time I requested that DD be with me as soon as they got me closed up and while I was in recovery. It was fantastic! She nursed right away and it was more of what I wanted to have happen.

We most likely are not going to have any more kids, and if we do I will most likely have to have another c-section. At first, I was sad at the thought of never having a natural birth, but I am now completely OK with it. My babies are here with me, and in the end, it doesn't matter how they got here.


----------



## Ceinwen

Just re-reading most of this again... I'm having my c-section on Friday and I'm really looking forward to meeting this little person!


----------



## mom2PJS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nursemummy* 
Just re-reading most of this again... I'm having my c-section on Friday and I'm really looking forward to meeting this little person!









OOOOOH new baby


----------



## Oceanjones

Quote:


Originally Posted by *femuhnistmama* 
i have had 3 children all born via c-section i wasnt thrilled about it, but i do accept it. i just found out i am pregnant with number 4 i was wondering if many of you have had 4 or more sections and how turned out? did any of you try vbacs ?







thanks for sharing!

Just found you guys









I had my 4th just a year ago. All c-sections. I've always bounced back quick. This time I did have excessive swelling after for several days but that was about it.

I am thankful for getting to experience labor 3 times. My first was pretty big and face up so...c/s (I still think it could have worked out if doc hadn;t been at the hospital for three days straight with half his patients giving birth. I cut him some slack though. I'd have been a bit out of it at that point too)

My second they didn't even mention vbac but I was in labor for the last few weeks and they kept stopping it. Good thing too because he was about 4 weeks early as it was in the end.

My third I didn't get to go into labor. It wa scheduled because there was a lot of major family issues and I had to get from one side of the country to the other quick. Was by far my best c/s experience though. Can't say enough great things about Sacred Heart hospital in Eugene!

My last I was desperately desiring the vbamc but could find no one to help me. I still wasn't ready to give up on it though. I went into labor on the full moon & my water broke at 8pm. Didn't even call the hospital until 2am. I truly believe it would have been the vbac I wanted if they hadn't INSISTED I lay down and then all my fluids gushed out and there was nothing left for ds. I still get upset about it but am glad for the many hours of labor.

I feel better about the ones I labored with. I always worry that if I schedule...there is my baby all peaceful and loving the womb time and then AAAHHHH cut out and Hello world! At least with labor I think they get prepared. Maybe I'm just silly but I know there are real benefits to the baby going through labor (I just can't remember. I'm not in the thick of my labor frenzy anymore







)

So just wanted to say Hi. I'm not ruling out one more baby and another chance at a vbac


----------



## WillowBrook

Just thought I'd drop into this thread and say hi







My husband and I don't have any children yet, and there is a chance we may never...long story short we are dealing with issues of infertility and fertility problems on both sides...but if and (hopefully) when we do they will be born via Caeserean. I have true CPD due to a pelvic malformation caused by years of malnutrition from an Eating Disorder. So it's a pre scheduled C-Section for me and I'm fine with that, to tell you the truth after dealing with infertility I personally couldn't care less if the baby had to crawl out the top of my head *lol* just so long as I could have a healthy baby in my arms and be a mother.


----------



## mtn.mama

Hi Mama! Welcome! And good luck with getting that sweet little baby!


----------



## CorbinsMama

WillowBrook


----------



## WillowBrook

Thank you for the warm welcome









Could I just request one small teensy favour though







I'd just rather please not be addressed as "mama". It's just the whole infertility thing, it might sound a bit silly but I can read about babies and stuff and I can see other people being called Mama and that's ok, but when someone addresses me as it it just kind of makes me a bit sad to think that the term might not ever apply to me. I don't mean any disrespect to anyone, thanks for understanding


----------



## KatWrangler

Willowbrook.

Welcome! I can certainly understand your feelings of not wanting to be called Mama. I will respect your wishes on this.


----------



## mtn.mama

I'm so sorry WillowBrook. It was a stupid mistake. Please please accept my apology. I hope your dream does come true someday.
Lisa


----------



## rmzbm

Can I please join?









I have had 4 section & a 5th coming up late March. It's hard to find support as any other board freaking glorifies cesareans over natural birth - yet here I am constantly reminded what a "dangerous" thing I am doing. No middle ground.









All my sections were VERY easy, totally happy & joyful births!







I have always gone home less than 24 hrs. later, earlier than the natural birthing mamas that were there. (Yes, veiled sarcasm, I apologize.) I expect this one to be just as wonderful. No pain, no sadness...just a happy happy day!

So...if my attitude is acceptable...I'll be around!


----------



## DRJ

I'm checking in for the first time. I have had two c-sections. The first was a nightmare. It took 40 minutes because the baby was wedged into my pelvis after 2 hours of pushing and my epidural failed. I like to tease my natural birthing friends that sure, they had vaginal births with no pain meds, but I had an unanesthetized c-section, so who's the real woman now?









My second c-section was scheduled for 39.5 weeks, but my water broke at 37 weeks, so it was kind of a surprise. The second c-section was a dream. I went in on a Thursday and left the hospital on Saturday morning. Very easy recovery.


----------



## nausicaamom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rmzbm* 
Can I please join?









I have had 4 section & a 5th coming up late March. It's hard to find support as any other board freaking glorifies cesareans over natural birth - yet here I am constantly reminded what a "dangerous" thing I am doing. No middle ground.









All my sections were VERY easy, totally happy & joyful births!







I have always gone home less than 24 hrs. later, earlier than the natural birthing mamas that were there. (Yes, veiled sarcasm, I apologize.) I expect this one to be just as wonderful. No pain, no sadness...just a happy happy day!

So...if my attitude is acceptable...I'll be around!









I think your attitude is great







I've been following your story and while I know you aren't getting much support from other areas, I'm happy to see you posting on this thread. Hearing about your attitude and that of many on this thread is really helping me think of my upcoming section as the birth it is and not just a surgery.

Oh, and "Hi" to everyone here (since this is my first time posting on this thread). My first was a scheduled section for suspected macrosmia (he was 10lbs 3oz so the u/s estimate wasn't off) that I was pushed into by my OB. After a lot of thought and not a few tears, we decided to go with a repeat section for several reasons with our current bean since I have some marks against me in terms of getting a VBAC and with the current state of my life, I chose not to add to things by bending over backwards to find a VBAC provider. I'm using a version of OntheFence's C-birth plan and I'm really hoping my husband and I can find some healing in the Bean's birth and to be able to truly celebrate it this time.


----------



## mamabeth

hi there....seem to be a lot of us, eh?

both my kids were born by c/s, my first because of a failed induction (42 weeks, high BP, etc). My provider was actually pretty liberal for a doc...I labored for basically 48 hours with broken water (spontaneous) and then the babe went into distress (I felt her scrabbling around in there, one of the scariest things ever), and that was that. She ended up being 10 lbs 9 oz.

My 2nd baby I tried to wait out a VBAC and went to 43 weeks, and then went in for a planned c/s. It was actually a really great experience, much better than the first, and I have no shame in saying that. He also was much less drugged than my dd, and showed no effects from that...he was 9lbs 6oz.







I used Onthefence's plan, or some of it anyway, and it could not have gone more smoothly.

look forward to chatting more with you mamas!


----------



## WillowBrook

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtn.mama* 
I'm so sorry WillowBrook. It was a stupid mistake. Please please accept my apology. I hope your dream does come true someday.
Lisa

No need to apologise, you weren't to know. I know you were just using it as a term of endearment and welcoming so I didn't take offense to it at all


----------



## WillowBrook

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2PJS* 
I had a good birth experience, despite my c-section. Probably partly because I was so happy to be pregnant in the first place and I knew going in that IF I got pregnant it would be a c-section. .

That's pretty much the same as me, except I haven't had a child(ren) yet. Even if I didn't already know about my CPD and the fact that I will need a C-Section with any children I might have, dealing with the issue of infertility for me has meant that personally I couldn't care less about having a particular "birth experience" or making sure I gave birth in a particular way or through a particular orifice. I honestly coudn't care less where my baby comes out from, it could crawl out my backside for all I care *lol*, just so long as I get to hold a healthy little bubby in my arms one day










Before I found out about my particular pelvic malformation I did want to have a very idealised natural birth experience, I wanted it to be a waterbirth preferably at home with a midwife attending, complete with candles, rose petals strewn in the water, postive birth affirnations being spoken etc etc...the whole 9 yards














. The fact that this turned out to be an impossbility for me though didn't really upset me and it doesn't feel as if I am going to be "missing" out on anything because I know that for me I don't have a choice in the matter. It's not something I can change so why waste time and energy mourning something that was never going to be possible for me in the first place, if that makes sense.

As the serenity prayer says....

God grant me the serenity
to accept the things I cannot change;
courage to change the things I can;
and wisdom to know the difference.


----------



## liz2d2

This is my first post ever, after a long time lurking.

My daughter was born via emergency c/s after a prolonged induced labor that included 5 hours of being dilated 10 cm with her not moving. Turned out her head was wedged in my pelvis and she just wasn't going to budge.

We've started TTC #2 and I've been struggling to work through her birth. Finding this thread is like finding the way home. Thank you for sharing your stories and giving me a place to share mine.
--liz


----------



## rmzbm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nausicaamom* 
I think your attitude is great







I've been following your story and while I know you aren't getting much support from other areas, I'm happy to see you posting on this thread. Hearing about your attitude and that of many on this thread is really helping me think of my upcoming section as the birth it is and not just a surgery.


Thanks!









And sections are very much BIRTHS! Our kids ARE born, right?









Lurking, lurking...


----------



## mtn.mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liz2d2* 
This is my first post ever, after a long time lurking.

My daughter was born via emergency c/s after a prolonged induced labor that included 5 hours of being dilated 10 cm with her not moving. Turned out her head was wedged in my pelvis and she just wasn't going to budge.

We've started TTC #2 and I've been struggling to work through her birth. Finding this thread is like finding the way home. Thank you for sharing your stories and giving me a place to share mine.
--liz

Welcome!


----------



## Stayseeliz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *femuhnistmama* 
i have had 3 children all born via c-section i wasnt thrilled about it, but i do accept it. i just found out i am pregnant with number 4 i was wondering if many of you have had 4 or more sections and how turned out? did any of you try vbacs ?







thanks for sharing!

I was going to attempt a VBAC with DD1 but never went into labor. The dr said I could try it I went into labor on my own and progressed well. But it didn't happen and she was breech. Fun, fun. My last section was because I had pre-eclampsia and she had to be born early.


----------



## rmzbm

I attepmted a VBAC with #2, it was the most traumatic thing I have ever experienced. I WAS going to VBAC this baby but some facts were brought to my attention that made me decide not to. So, yes I've had 4 sections...last was as easy as the first!







Good luck!


----------



## femuhnistmama

Thanks, good to know. i still really want to try and vbac, but i am worried about either. you hear all these bad things about having 4 c-sections and bad things about vba4c. it is all conflicting. i just want a healthy baby either way! i am also interested in having at least one more child so please let us all know how #5 goes!


----------



## Stayseeliz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *femuhnistmama* 
Thanks, good to know. i still really want to try and vbac, but i am worried about either. you hear all these bad things about having 4 c-sections and bad things about vba4c. it is all conflicting. i just want a healthy baby either way! i am also interested in having at least one more child so please let us all know how #5 goes!

I'm all for the VBAC's and really wanted to try one but the fact is you can't tell what kind of shape your uterus and scar tissue are in and how they'll hold up during labor. Scar tissue isn't meant to stretch the way a uterus is and can tear open during labor.

I was going to attempt a VBAC this last time until the baby had to be born early and my OB who is VERY supportive of VBAC's said it was a very very good thing I didn't labor because I had a golf ball sized opening in my scar tissue which likely would've caused a rupture during labor. I'd be pretty cautious about having attempting a VBAC after so many c-sections.


----------



## MaryLang

Please tell me more about OnTheFences C-birth plan, I can't find it. I am pregnant with #4 and this will most like be another c/s as are all of my births. And I'm interested in c-birth plans.


----------



## nausicaamom

It's over in Birth & Beyond here on the Natural Family Living Cesarean Resource Thread. There are a few others in there as well.


----------



## AidynElyMama

Hi there, I'm new here.

I had both my kiddos by c/s, the first after thirteen hours of labor and failure to progress due to his huge noggin and the second a routine and planned because I had some complications during that pregnancy that just made it the safer option.

I haven't had time to read the whole thread, but I'm glad to meet you all and find a tribe I belong in







.


----------



## MaryLang

Thank you that looks a awesome! I love everyones ideas to make it a more joyous event, like the birthday cupcakes and champagne! I'm going to take my time and read through this whole thread.







This may not be our first choice but it is still a birth!


----------



## KatWrangler

I x posted in my DDC.

So we go have a consult with the prospective OB this morning. (I will say this Doctor has only been here a couple of months)

Office staff/nurse very nice. Well the OB comes in, first thing I notice is he shakes Bruce's hand then mine. Hmmm I am the patient here. We talk about why the hospital won't allow VBACs etc, etc. But then we get to the part of what happens to baby after I am stitched up and in recovery. The OB says "Baby goes to the nursery. Baby isn't allowed in recovery. This is hospital policy." I explain I will be breastfeeding and want her at the breast ASAP after surgery. I said this isn't going to fly. He again said its hospital policy because of HIPPA and privacy. At this point I realize its the main recovery room. They don't have individual recovery rooms like they did in California. I said thats ridiculus! what do you mean privacy? "Well there is just the curtains and other people are in there recovering they will hear you." WTF!!!!????? I said that doesn't make sense. I have a nurse help me get the baby latched and thats that. "Well the converstation you will be having." He says "You can write a letter to the Administrators to see if they will change the policy." I even told him of the 3 hour delay with Conner and how I could never get him to latch or nurse which led to PPD and me being put on meds. Compared with Gabrielle who never left me the whole time!

It went downhill from there. I was crying by the time we got out to the car.

So Bruce had me call the hospital when I got home. I got the Team Leader in Labor and Delivery. The OB is MOSTLY wrong on what he told me. Baby and Dad do go to the nursery while they stitch me up and get me to Recovery. Once I am able and comfortable they will bring her to me to nurse. The L&D lady was like shaking her head (could tell over the phone) at what the OB told me. She said "Well you have already been misinformed by your OB. Thats not a good start to have. You might want to consider going to the other OB group in town." Which is what I did when I got off the phone. This is the office I was scared of because of office staff. But the L&D lady assured me the nurses there and the Doctors are very good.

I am still upset about this. I am scared to death I have the CS and they say "Oh well, you can't have her till your in your room." This scares me, but what the hell am I going to do. I have no choice.

Well we are going this month for the hospital tour. I am going to get even more clarification then.

Oh and I do have an appoinment with the NEW OB next week.

Why does this have to be so hard and stressful?


----------



## CorbinsMama

Anne,

First of all,







. That sounds like an awful day and a UA violation of a doctor. I'm glad that the Team Leader had better things to say than the OB. If having the baby brought to you in recovery is not against hospital policy, then they will bring her to you. Your DH will run interference for you so that you don't have to argue with them in your condition. My DH was my rock; I'm sure your DH will be yours.

I would also talk to the hospital's lactation consultant. She will know the hospital's policy and will also support your BFing relationship WRT the nurses. If you can talk to her ahead of time, you will already have established that connection. Hopefully she will remember you when you go in to have your baby. I would even call her and let her know when your c/s is so that she can know you are coming. I don't know about your hospital, but my nurses wanted to make sure that my DD got my milk. (My story is several pages back, but the *very* short version is that DD was born in April in severe distress, near death, and was in the NICU for a month. Even though I couldn't BF her, the nurses and LC helped in any way they could with my pumping. She is nursing like a pro now, BTW.







)

The good thing is that once your babe is earthside, your OB doesn't have anything to do with you.







You just need to know the hospital's policies and then just make your wishes known to the LC and the nurses.

Best wishes and love to you.


----------



## rmzbm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaryLang* 
Thank you that looks a awesome! I love everyones ideas to make it a more joyous event, like the birthday cupcakes and champagne! I'm going to take my time and read through this whole thread.







This may not be our first choice but it is still a birth!

That sounds like a fun idea, never thought of that!


----------



## mom2PJS

Anne,
What a terrible experience with a new doc. I will say it is the one change I will insist upon if I choose to have another. I had a private recovery room and still did not get babe for 4.5 hours when I was in a shared hospital room. We had months of difficulty with nursing. Kudos to you for working this out ahead of time and good luck with the new OB.


----------



## KatWrangler

I'm going to set up a consult with the OBs at the hospital 31 miles away. I am almost positive I have my OB records of my two kids. Thats what they want to make sure I am a candidate. Even if I am not a candidate for VBAC and I like these OBs, I just might go to them.

The OB office here in town I have an appointment with for the 10th, I am having a real problem with the office staff. They aren't very nice and they don't follow thru on anything.







: That really bothers me. Even if the OBs are great....


----------



## jenniepaige

Ad me to the list. My fist one was failure to progress after 3 days. Second was a failed HBAC (to make a LONG story short) and I just can't even begin to deal with trying and failing again, so this one will be a scheduled one at 39 weeks. That part I'm actually happy about though-not being late. I was late with my others and hated every min. of it.


----------



## Dov'sMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *femuhnistmama* 
i have had 3 children all born via c-section i wasnt thrilled about it, but i do accept it. i just found out i am pregnant with number 4 i was wondering if many of you have had 4 or more sections and how turned out? did any of you try vbacs ?







thanks for sharing!

I'm really trying to avoid work and so I'm reading this thread even though I've only had one birth and it was vaginal.

But my mother had six babies by c-section (five sections; the last were twins). Her first was an emergency c-section after 24 hours of stalled labor when the heartrate started to slow dramatically. Her second (me) was an attempted VBAC (which was pretty rare back then -- she was told that if she was in labor for more than 3 hours her uterus would rupture) turned c-section after 12 hours of mostly stalled labor. The third was planned but not scheduled -- as soon as she went into labor, she called the hospital and they prepared an OR for her. And the last two were scheduled.

She still hasn't gotten over the fact that she was not able to birth "naturally," and I know that if the science had been better then and she had had some more support (her doctor with the twins insisted she was at dire risk of rupture because of the babies' weight after she hit 34 weeks; she pushed the section off to 37 weeks anyway but was deathly afraid) she would have tried to VBAC again after me.


----------



## rmzbm

to your mom! I feel like that sometimes. It's hard for some people to get I think. For me, it's not about avoiding the section, it's about not having the normal birth.


----------



## MommytoTwo

JenniePaige I totally understand. DH got snipped but if it ever failed or if we reversed it or anything, I would not even try again for a normal birth. After a failed induction, a failed vbac, and a failed homebirth, I would just want to enjoy my pregnancy and not stress and just plan the birth to be the best I could. I went late with my 2nd and 3rd too, so I totally relate. ((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))
Congrats!


----------



## rmzbm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommytoTwo* 
JenniePaige I totally understand. DH got snipped but if it ever failed or if we reversed it or anything, I would not even try again for a normal birth. After a failed induction, a failed vbac, and a failed homebirth, I would just want to enjoy my pregnancy and not stress and just plan the birth to be the best I could. I went late with my 2nd and 3rd too, so I totally relate. ((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))
Congrats!

Wise words. Sometimes it is best to accept the inevitable & not stress. Stress benefts noone. Wish I could take this advice myself. *sigh*


----------



## KatWrangler

I am curious as to how long your stay in the hospital was?

With my son I had him on Friday afternoon and left Monday (depressed with PPD, latch issues etc).









With my daughter I had her Monday early evening and left Friday afternoon. Happy as a clam and a wonderful exerpience.

If they don't allow me to VBAC this time, I am not sure what my length of stay will be. This is a different hospital. In fact all three will be different states, different hospitals.


----------



## MizLiz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatWrangler* 
I am curious as to how long your stay in the hospital was?

For ds (12 years ago this weekend!) my hospital stay was 5 nights, but I did have some latch issues and I was a pretty young single mum. For dd1 I stayed 2 nights (and dh stayed with me) and for dd2 I stayed for 2 nights (again, dh stayed with me). My parents live very close to me and help lots with my kids (not to mention food!) so it wasn't too exhausting to go home after a section within a couple of days... If my family wasn't so close by, I probably would have stayed an extra night in the hospital with my girls as I tired very easily and found the trip out of the hospital, into the car and then home a bit difficult.


----------



## CorbinsMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatWrangler* 
I am curious as to how long your stay in the hospital was?

With DS I was in three nights. With DD (7 years later, different state, different hospital) I had her on Monday and was sent home on Friday. My recovery was amazingly good and I could have gone home sooner, but DD was in the NICU and I would be going home without her. I think they had mercy on me and "found" reasons to keep me longer so I could be with her in the hospital as long as possible.


----------



## MommytoTwo

3 nights after each c-section (first hospital stay was 4 nights total w/ labor).


----------



## nausicaamom

With my first I had the section on Friday and was discharged on Monday. I'm hoping for the same if not a bit earlier this time 'round since I'll be pushing to be out of bed as soon as I am able and my insurance offers a VN to moms who are discharged before 96 hours. Besides, I cannot sleep in the hospital so any time spent there is not relaxing to me in the least.


----------



## Debstmomy

With Alexa, I stayed as long as I could to avoid, so that doesn't count. With Abby I had her thursday afternoon & gone by Sat morning. I wish I had listened to my instincts & left Friday afternoon. That would have been best. Doc had said I could but I talked myself out of it, BIG MISTAKE!
My gf who also had her last dd at this hospital, left 24 hours after her c-sec.


----------



## KatWrangler

Wow! I just don't know how you can leave 24 hours after having surgery.

I am glad I stayed as long as I did with my daughter because she had jaundice and was under the bili lights. I also think they made excuses to keep me in as long as possible because of the horror I went thru with my son which lead to PPD and how desperately I wanted to BF successfully.


----------



## KrisM

I just found this, too.

I've had 2 c-births and am pregnant with #3 now. The first birth was 30+ hours after my water broke (on its own), using Bradley method, and only dilating to 4cm. The second was a VBAC attempt and I pushed for a few hours and she was still at -1 station and just not moving. Then her heartrate started dropping to 70 or so. I used Hypnobabies and a doula that time.

The first surgery was awful because the spinal didn't fully take and I could feel a lot of the inside cutting. Prior to the second, I had a long talk with the anethesiologist! That one went fine. They lowered the curtain and I had free arms the whole time.

With both, at different hospitals, the baby never left my sight or my room. DH was holding the baby within minutes and the baby came to recovery with me. I breastfed in recovery both times. It sounds like I've had some good luck.

Recovery wasn't bad - both times I spent 2 nights in the hospital. Having the IV and catheter out asap really helped on the second. Much easier to feel like yourself without tubes everywhere.

The first time, I had no real food for hours. I was starved. The second time, I had no restrictions and ordered soup in recovery! I had an omelet the next morning for breakfast and quesadillas for lunch







. I think having real food sped up my feeling better and back to normal as well.

This time, I am just planning on another c-birth. But, it will be different. I've been looking at a lot of those "gentle" c-section sites and really want something like those. I want the screen gone, I want to see what's happening. I want to hold the baby immediately, if possible. I'm working up a new birth plan just for this one.

My big thing though, is not wanting a scheduled birth. I want to go into labor and then will go in. DS was 40w5d and DD 41w5d. I don't want a scheduled birth at 39w or even 39.5w. Too early. I may agree to schedule at 41w or something, but certainly not before my EDD. I'm interviewing doctors starting next week in hopes of finding this person.

I really wanted a natural, vaginal birth. I cried before my 2nd c-birth. I was so very disappointed. I hate when people say "a healthy baby is all that matters.". Sure, I want a healthy baby, but I also wanted the birth experience. I would not trade one for the other, but I shouldn't have had to, either. It's very difficult for people to understand my disappointment and I'm glad I found this tribe!

Kris


----------



## lilepad

With my DS, I was admitted for a scheduled c early on a Thursday morning and was discharged Saturday evening.

With my dd, I was admitted shortly after midnight on Wednesday morning (in labor) and discharged Friday morning (our wedding anniversary and the day that we were scheduled to do the repeat). My parents spent some time at our house helping with ds.

I guess that's about 2.5 days total with each kid. I thought it was the perfect amount of time for each.


----------



## nausicaamom

My section is scheduled for the 21st and I've been trying so hard to get into a good place with things, but I just found out today that the Bean has spun vertex and it has really thrown me for a loop. I am confident that I made the right choices wrt the repeat section given my circumstances, but the fact he was breech just made it a little easier to swallow since that was a *real* reason for the section (which isn't to say my other reasons aren't real, but you know what I mean).

I think I need to take a break from MDC for a bit and focus on reconnecting with my babe. No matter how much I say I'm going to avoid certain areas, I can't stop myself from visiting and it's having way too much of a negative effect on me. In other news, I made my own version of OntheFence's c-birth plan and showed it to my OB this afternoon and he didn't even bat an eye - barring an emergency, all of my requests will be honored so that part of the birth is covered.


----------



## mom2PJS

KatWrangler said:


> I am curious as to how long your stay in the hospital was?
> QUOTE]
> 
> I had her Fri afternoon and left Wed afternoon. Physically I felt good and was "ready" to go home in 36hours, but we were having nursing issues (there is little lactation support at my hospital on the weekends) and I was in near meltdown mode, so my OB found some reason for me to stay. Nursing was ok by Tues afternoon, but it was too late to get discharged. I think if I had had her early on Friday I would have actually left after 4 nights.


----------



## MaryLang

I usually stay 2 nights.


----------



## meesa143

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatWrangler* 
I am curious as to how long your stay in the hospital was?

My first was 3 days, the second was 4 because he was in the nicu. I felt good enough to go home at 3, but my ob let me stay.


----------



## rmzbm

I go home less than 24 hrs. later.


----------



## Ceinwen

Around 36 hours here.

I had my baby girl, Lyra Jane on December 22 (scheduled c-section).

Recovery is going great, and I can honestly say I don't know how I would have survived the whole thing without the advice and support of everyone on this thread.

There is soooo much I would not have known. Things are going great, recovery is speedy, and breastfeeding has really taken off.

Thanks so much mamas!


----------



## RosesArePurple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nursemummy* 
Around 36 hours here.

I had my baby girl, Lyra Jane on December 22 (scheduled c-section).

Congratulations!









I'm so glad to read that recovery and breastfeeding are going so well!


----------



## liz2d2

My daughter was born on a Tuesday afternoon, we went home Saturday morning. Right after she was born, they told me we'd be there that long and it seemed like FOREVER. But after 2 days of labor, plus a c-birth, they were right, I needed all that time to get ready to go home.


----------



## mom2PJS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nursemummy* 
Around 36 hours here.

I had my baby girl, Lyra Jane on December 22 (scheduled c-section).

Recovery is going great, and I can honestly say I don't know how I would have survived the whole thing without the advice and support of everyone on this thread.

There is soooo much I would not have known. Things are going great, recovery is speedy, and breastfeeding has really taken off.

Thanks so much mamas!









Awesome


----------



## Stayseeliz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatWrangler* 
I am curious as to how long your stay in the hospital was?

#1- Friday night to Monday morning.
#2- Thursday morning to Saturday afternoon.
#3- Thursday morning to Sunday afternoon.

I left too early with #2 and regreted it. Honestly, I was being taken care of completely in the hospital and I wish I'd used the extra time to rest and relax. This last time they said I could go home after 48 hours but I opted to stay another day. I'd been on bedrest for 6 weeks and my house was a disaster. I had the baby on Thursday and my mom was driving up Saturday night so I chose to stay the extra day for more r&r and to give my mom time to get everything ready. I'm glad I stayed.


----------



## lexbeach

I stayed three nights after both c-sections. I would have left earlier after the second one, but my baby was having breathing issues and I was having blood pressure issues. I felt fine, though, and was so happy to get home to my big co-sleeping friendly bed.

I wished I had stayed four nights the first time because the night I got home from the hospital, my milk finally came in and I got super engorged. My mom had to go to the hospital in the middle of the night to rent a breast pump because my nipples were flat from being so full, and my babies couldn't latch on. It was awful.

So, for first time moms having scheduled c-sections, I definitely recommend that they stay at the hospital until their milk comes in, if possible. My milk came in right away with my second baby, even though it was also a scheduled c-section.

Lex


----------



## RosesArePurple

I stayed four nights with the first because he was in NICU and the OB let me stay as long as he was there. I had to pump to get my milk in so it was convenient to be there for him and the pump (lactation would come by to check on me and deep clean the pump parts).

I stayed two night with the second because I was in a hurry to get out. I still had not really accepted that I can only have babies via c-section. I was glad to get home because I got more rest there. Plus, my baby had dropped more than 10% of his birth weight. We got out before they caught on, so my midwife just visited my every other day until his weight was up. I believe he gained his weight back faster at home than he would have in the hospital.


----------



## *violet*

I did three nights with my first and two with my second. I would have left after one. I absolutely can not stand being in the hospital...the post-partum nurses are awful, pediatricians kept coming in to try to circumsize my babies, the nurses and aides kept pressuring us to take the babies to the nursery, we got a LOT of negative feedback for co-sleeping in the hospital (just snuggled up next to me in bed in my arms), I was tired enough without them constantly waking me up every 4 hours at night and during the day, even if I was napping, and I was really tired of people poking and pushing around my abdomen. Wow - this ended up more of a rant than I intended. Sorry about that.


----------



## mamabeth

I was in for five nights or something awful with my first, and then two nights with my 2nd (planned). I was in a different hospital with ds (2nd) and it was great...they left us alone as far as co-sleeping, breastfeeding, and even checking on us excessively. we were a bit demanding







so I think they were a little afraid of us!







When I went home the 2nd time I was tired, but fine with being home.


----------



## meesa143

Quote:


Originally Posted by **violet** 
I did three nights with my first and two with my second. I would have left after one. I absolutely can not stand being in the hospital...the post-partum nurses are awful, pediatricians kept coming in to try to circumsize my babies, the nurses and aides kept pressuring us to take the babies to the nursery, we got a LOT of negative feedback for co-sleeping in the hospital (just snuggled up next to me in bed in my arms), I was tired enough without them constantly waking me up every 4 hours at night and during the day, even if I was napping, and I was really tired of people poking and pushing around my abdomen. Wow - this ended up more of a rant than I intended. Sorry about that.

I'm sorry about your hospital stay







I don't understand why *everyone* has to push on your belly when they walk in your room, it hurts! My nurses were awful too. They didn't give me any crap for cosleeping with dd(it was the only way to stop her screaming







) Mostly, they all kept their mouths shut.


----------



## TexasSuz

I stayed 4 nights with #2 and loved every minute of it. I did not want to leave. I had the best nurses that left us alone and they had this great room service type/order from a menu for meals. It was quiet and peaceful and I did not want to leave. I cried when I knew we had to go home and there would be no more meals on demand. And they tasted good too!


----------



## joelene22

I just found this thread thanks to someone posting a link in the Birth and Beyond board for me.

Here's my post from there and a little more info about me:

*Can I ask for help with my birth plan for c-section here?*

I know Mothering isn't the best place to find women having scheduled c-sections, but I had a uterine rupture with #1 and an emergency c-section so a repeat c-section is my only choice this time around. VBAC attempt is not an option.

Since my goal of an unmedicated vaginal birth will never happen, I hope to make this c-section experience more bonding friendly for my new baby and me. The last time, my son was born blue with no heart rate, no respiratory effort, he was taken immediately to the NICU while I was unconscious anyway and I wasn't able to hold him or put him to breast for a very long time. I would really like to have a better start this time and have made a rough birth plan to take to my midwife today (my perinatologist is so kind to agree to work with my midwives and let me see them for routine prenatal care and one will be with us in the OR also).

So is it appropriate for me to post my birth plan for other women who have had to have a repeat c-section to be able to help me edit and perfect it?

```````````````````````

Anyway, I was induced at 41.5 weeks due to extremely low amniotic fluid (I had pre-eclampsia and my amniotic fluid decreased severly over a 2 day period so we agreed to a Cervidil induction even though I was still hoping to go into labor on my own). I refused a c-section for FTP at 24 hours in and got an epidural at 20 hours into labor at the suggestion of my midwife who hoped it would help me dilate more. The epidural(s) did not work correctly but I did end up dilating completely and pushing for an hour before the baby got stuck (large baby, very narrow pelvis confirmed by surgeon who performed my c-section) and they lost his heartrate. Emergency c-section at 60 hours in and my uterus ruptured on the OR table. Baby had aspirated on meconium and was born floppy with no vitals. He had a brain bleed, kidney failure and was very sick in the NICU for 8 days. I had a crushed bladder, kidney failure, infection and completed 2.5 months of physical therapy related to my birth. Did not put baby to breast until 5th day of life, worked on nursing for a month while exclusively pumping and we finally got it and are still enjoying a beautiful nursing relationship at 22 months. I suffer from PTSD from the birth and the days following. I really hope this birth can help heal some of my wounds.

So, I would like to post my birth plan to see if anyone here can help me with it. Thanks!

*Things that are VERY important to me:*
1.I don't want to have my arms strapped down. I hated that feeling and still have nightmares about it. I want to be able to touch my son, maybe even have Dan hold him near my chin/chest so I can embrace him a bit.
2.I want to give him a bath. I don't want him bathed or cleaned up too much before I get him. I want to hold him all messy the way he was inside of me. I want to see vernix and lanugo and all those things.
3.NO eye ointment at all. He doesn't need it. I am STD free and he's not passing through the birth canal anyway. I want his vision unimpeded.
4.NO Hepatitis B vaccine.
5.We will allow Vitamin K, but I would prefer if that and any heel pricks can be delayed if possible until Recovery, until after we've nursed (or done while we nurse).
6.I want to nurse ASAP. If Dan will not be allowed/able to facilitate that at all in the OR, I want to nurse immediately in Recovery.
7.If he cannot be on my chest covered with a blanket, held securely there by his father, I would like if Dan can open his shirt/gown and lay the baby on his chest and cover him. I want his first moments to be skin to skin with a parent even if it's not at my breast the way it should be.
8.No separation from us at all for baby. Do the quick check and get him to me please. Unless he's sick, I don't want him taken from the OR or from my sight (if he's sick and has to leave, Dan can go with him and my midwife can stay with me in the OR while I am stitched up).
9.I do not want any sedation (don't know if any was given the first time) during stitch up. If needed, I will take Zofran for nausea, but I don't want anything that will make me woozy. I want to be aware this time around.

*Things that are important to me:*
1.I would like pictures of him being lifted from me. I would like video. If there is a hospital policy against it, I would like to know who to contact to have it waived.
2.If possible, I would like the screen/drape lowered so I can see him being lifted from me, his first moments.
3.I would like to see my placenta even if it's once it's in the bag to be disposed of.
4.Can I bring a blanket with my scent for him to be wrapped in?
5.If possible, I would like a small pillow under my head.
6.Please put catheter in AFTER spinal takes effect.
7.I do not want to be shaved. I was not shaved last time so I know I do not need to be. I will be trimmed/groomed before I show up for my surgery.

If the baby is separated from us for any reason (if he needs to go to the NICU):
1.His father goes with him.
2.No pacifiers, no formula, we will be breastfeeding exclusively.
3.I will pump immediately. But I will expect to put him to breast the minute he is healthy/well enough.

Questions to ask:
Does Dr. K use stitches or staples? I had stitches with steri-strips last time and liked that.
Epidural with spinal meds or spinal? I am very afraid of spinal headache/blood patch and chest pressure from a spinal.


----------



## lilepad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joelene22* 
Epidural with spinal meds or spinal? I am very afraid of spinal headache/blood patch and chest pressure from a spinal.

I was very worried about a spinal headache with #2 because I had it with #1 but the anesthetist said they are using smaller catheters these days (at our hospital) and it helps prevent spinal headaches. I did get a headache during the c/s but it was not a spinal headache (I'm prone to migraines and my blood pressure was dropping). Perhaps your hospital will do the same.







I'd definitely ask what they do to prevent spinal headaches.


----------



## MizLiz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joelene22* 
Questions to ask:
Does Dr. K use stitches or staples? I had stitches with steri-strips last time and liked that.
Epidural with spinal meds or spinal? I am very afraid of spinal headache/blood patch and chest pressure from a spinal.

Congrats on your upcoming birth! And, wow, what a thorough birth plan you have in place







.

I've had three sections and had stitches for all of them... I requested stitches for the last two (the first section was not planned so I had nothing thought out for it ahead of time). I've heard that staples are generally fine (and they are very fast to put in, compared to stitches) but I just liked the idea of being tightly sewn back together... I was also anxious about the removal of staples so dissolving stitches made me happy.

For my first section I had an epi with spinal meds and I had no problems with it. It did take quite a bit more time for it to wear off compared with the spinal, thus, making it longer for me to get up and around on my own (although, to be fair, I had been in labour with a number of interventions before going in for the section). I had the most chest pressure with this first section. For my last two babes, I had a spinal and had no headache, weird chest feelings or anything bad at all. I was also up and moving on my own within about 8 hours of surgery.


----------



## mana333

C section experience was horrible , i kept on bleeding irregularly for many months after that....

__________________________________________

Free Ebooks Magazines


----------



## mom2PJS

Joelene
That looks like a wonderful birth plan. I hope you find a provider who will help accomodate your plan. Try to keep an open mind so that as things change during your delivery you are not stressed out, but it looks like you've covered everything.
I was worried about having my hands strapped down and that was not done. I was able to see the babe just after she was lifted out and dad and I had a couple of minutes of cuddling her before she was whisked off with dad for baths and evals etc while my surgery was completed.... We did not vax Hep B at birth and were not really pressured to do so (did have to sign a refusal) I hate the way hospitals make this such a clinical process and those of us who are unable to have a homebirth must fight for what is right.


----------



## AndrewsMother

Hello, another C-Section Momma here! I wanted to have a vaginal birth, but thanks to my placenta previa I had a c-section. I do not have any regrets and I had a wonderful hospital experience. Well, except for one nurse. My son was assessed in the operating room, then given to me to hold as the doctors finished stitching me. I do not remember if I held Andrew or if he was placed between my legs as I was wheeled to the operating room. My mother and my DH gave Andrew his first bath and they held him until I ws able to sit up. I lost a lot of blood and was unable to sit in an upright position for a few hours after Andrew's birth. Once I was able to sit up I placed him on my skin to skin until an uneducated nurse forced me to reswaddle him. Once I was moved to the mother baby floor we resumed our skin to skin contact. The nurses there were very supportive. Unfortunately skin to skin contact was not enough for my 4.5 week early son, so he was placed in the warmer for 1 hour. Other than the hour that we spent apart and the 30 to 40 minutes that was required to perform the circumcision, he never left my side.

Overall I had a positive c-section experience and I guess that I am looking forward to my next one. I will never experience vaginal birth and I have accepted that fact.


----------



## joelene22

Thank you all for your replies and for sharing your experiences. I had my appointment on Friday and we actually moved the date one day because the midwife H and I both really want there is working the day after our original c-section date. So we moved it to have her and she met with me for 1.5 hours and went over everything in my birth plan. Some of the stuff is actually standard (like if the baby is fine he will not leave us at all, catheters are inserted after anesthesia, things like that) so I can cross that off the list and not need to specify it. Then we went over some things that definitely cannot happen - like the screen is up to my neck/chin so my breasts will be in the sterile field so we cannot breastfeed in the OR, but we can immediately in Recovery. I am ok with that. And since my midwives will facilitate it for H to have skin to skin contact with the baby, that's a perfect compromise for us - at least he won't be all wrapped up and not able to be touching us. Then there are things my midwife and OB are going to meet with the anesthesiologist on to work out how they will happen.

I am really pleased with how the meeting went! I hope we make it to our scheduled date so my baby's lungs will be ready and so we can have the team we have chosen to help things go the way we hope. I don't know if it really will in the end or not, but I feel that if this birth is able to go very differently, it may help heal some of my wounds from our last experience. That would be lovely.


----------



## mamabeth

I just wanted to say to joelene that I hope everything goes beautifully! My planned c/s with my 2nd baby was definitely healing and I wish the same for you, a beautiful peaceful birth. Let us know how things go.


----------



## CheapPearls

Looks like an awesome birthplan Joelene. I hope everything, or at least mostly everything goes the way you want it to.


----------



## youthpastormama

Hello, all. I am so happy to have found this thread. I have been reading through this board for over a year, but just joined two days ago. Anyway, it is so nice to read other mothers who have gone through what I've gone through.
I have had three c-sections. My first was because my son was breech and would not turn! After he was born I realized it was because he has an enormous head! Anyway, after that I moved to a city where VBACs are not an option, so I had two more scheduled ones.
The first birth was very hazy for me. I was so scared because I had no idea what to expect. All I remember is my OB holding my son over the curtain and looking into his eyes.
My second birth was very difficult. During my prep, I had nursing students working on me. They had a terrible time getting the cathader in - they had me tipped so far back that my blood pressure got way out of control, and I felt like I would vomit at any moment. I didn't vomit then, but I did on the operating table! Not a fun experience!!! I continued to vomit during recovery. Once in my room, I vomited again. My dh brought me our son. I nursed him, then while my dh was changing ds diaper, I vomited again. It was not fun. At all.
My third birth was so much easier. I told everyone about my previous experience. I was given several medications to stop me from vomiting. It was wonderful. I was alert and aware of everything. My OB put on classic rock in the OR (he knew I liked classic rock!). We did not know if we were having a son or a daughter. I was lying on the table and heard "Girl, You Really Got Me Now" playing on the radio. I thought, "That would be so fitting if we have a girl." Two seconds later my husband leaned down and said, "We have a daughter!" That song is now called "Lexi's Song" in our house.
In all three of our births my dh has been by my side. He was the one to tell me if we had a boy or a girl. He stayed with our babies the entire time. And the moment with all three of them that is absolutely sealed in my memory is when he handed me our child for the very first time. The look of absolute joy and love in his eyes and on his face being able to hand me our baby is something I will never forget.


----------



## Leilalu

I jsut found this thread again to look through







It was in my sub's but hadn't had the time to read everything. I love all the stories ladies







Congrats for the new babies!

That said, I will most likely be having my third pretty soon via another c. My due date is march 10th, but wants me to schedule it for the 8th, so he can use a weekend to help me, than take paternal leave after his parents go back home from helping. I went home after just one day last time! It was hard, but I missed my dd(co-sleeper here) and hospital environments are so icky sometimes. So I am hoping to have the baby early in the am, then posibly go home that night or a bit after.

But then, of course baby is totally allowed to show up on his own quickly wihtout trouble in the bathtub.







He just has a limit,lol.

So what are some things this time around I could do differently? It's been little over 3 years, so I forget some stuff. I know last time my midwife said to keep my birth plan short and sweet. Like, "don't do anything without consultign me first, no circ whatsoever." And dh keeps a peice of paper with my sig, should he need it, in his pocket, and goes wherever baby does. Honestly, we are both so fair skinned, blonde-headed that if I did not see my babies and hold them while being stitched up, I would not have believed they were mine! My kids had DARK almost black hair as babies!

But I keep hearing about all the things they are doing in Europe for a more natural experience and want to incorporate these things if I can.

I know I def. do not want nursing students anywhere near my back for a spinal! Watching, I don't really care. And I would love to bring my own blanket and have them hand me the baby after while they stitch me up, blood and all and wait for the cord to stop pulsing.


----------



## J-Max

Hi all!

I posted early on in this thread, but hoped this would be my VBAC baby so I have been lurking since then. My 4th and probably last baby was born by repeat c-sec on Thursday 1/24. I really struggled with it up until checking into the hospital, but once we were there, it actually went quite well. The Dr and several of the nurses knew this was not my ideal birth, so they went out of their way to accommodate me and make me happier. I am recovering nicely, just tired and sore, but have a big easy nursing baby so that makes it easier to deal with.

I will check in more later, off to lay down for a while!


----------



## Drummer's Wife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jessmcg* 
Hi all!

I posted early on in this thread, but hoped this would be my VBAC baby so I have been lurking since then. My 4th and probably last baby was born by repeat c-sec on Thursday 1/24. I really struggled with it up until checking into the hospital, but once we were there, it actually went quite well. The Dr and several of the nurses knew this was not my ideal birth, so they went out of their way to accommodate me and make me happier. I am recovering nicely, just tired and sore, but have a big easy nursing baby so that makes it easier to deal with.

I will check in more later, off to lay down for a while!

awww! Congratulations! I hope you have an easy recovery.

I also hoped my 4th would be a vbac but ended up with a c-section again and like yours it went really well. In the end a healthy baby and mama are ((of course)) what matters.


----------



## lilepad

Congrats Jess!!


----------



## youthpastormama

Congratulations, Jessmcg!


----------



## mom2PJS

Congrats Jess


----------



## cj'smommy

Hi eveyone..I'd like to join although I don't officially qualify. My first was vaginal birth, second was a c-section due to Placenta Previa, and this pregnancy was hopefully a VBAC but due to some complications with the baby (brain tumor and hydrocephely) I'm having another c-section.

I hope it's ok if I join and read along.


----------



## CherryBomb

It's been a couple weeks since anyone posted here, but I wanted to bump and say "hi" since I might be joining you. I was hoping for a VBA2C and it's look like i might be having a rcs.


----------



## Leilalu

Well I am scheduled for the 8th







Hoping it goes well. If baby decides to come on his own early, so be it, but it would have to be convincing!


----------



## CherryBomb

Good luck Leilalu, I'm sure it will go great


----------



## Ks Mama

I'd love to join!

My first, a breech baby all the way up until days before a scheduled C which was cancelled, was born via non-emergency C - posterior forhead presentation after 31 hours of labor/water broken. Whew, that was a lot of hard work to end up with a surgical birth. It took me until my pregnancy with my son - and all the research & planning & time we put into preparing for a VBAC to really feel at peace with my daughter's birth. I so wanted a natural birth. I EXPECTED it. Heck, between my mother & MIL, 7 children, completely natural, quick births. I thought that's what birth was all about!

My son was born via semi-emergent (not sure if that's the "official" classification, but its what I call it) C at 36 weeks - he was breech, my/his placenta was declining in function, my fluid levels were extremely low & getting lower, and he was having heart rate decels (likely due to the low fluid, I was having strong, regular BH, which were compressing his cord). Because he was breech, and because of my previous C, and very low fluid, he could not be turned, I could not be induced, and so, after one of my routine fluid checks/nonstress tests at 36 weeks, I didn't leave the hospital.

We were SO ready for a VBAC. My doctor was on board, we were planning on a having beautiful, relaxing home labor until my contractions were 5 minutes apart, then transporting to the hospital which was right around the corner. Didn't work out that way.

Yet, with all the talking, preparing, drawing, thinking, writing, studying I did with my doula, and my husband, I did not feel badly when my son was born via C. I did not feel that I had failed at a VBAC. I felt healed, I felt satisfied, I felt really, really okay. And I look back on both of my childrens' births with fondness.

We are very probably not having any more children, and I realize if we decided to, I would very probably not have a VBAC. But I feel okay with that. I do not feel angry. I feel at peace with myself, with my care providers. I don't know if anyone else feels okay about their C-sections, but I do at this point in my life.

The only thing that worries me is how to talk to my daughter & son about natural birth (when the time comes) - how to emphasize to them how important I feel planning for a natural birth is - without conveying any sense of "wrongness" about the way I gave birth to them - does that make sense?


----------



## mamabeth

hey Ksmama! I really resonate with a lot of your story (guess we all do on this thread). my kiddos are just a bit older than yours and the birth question has come up. I just told my dd (who is five) that most babies come out of the mom's vagina (wow, she was just amazed at that!) and some come out another way. she didn't press it any further and she didn't ask about how she and her brother were born. if she does I will definitely tell her about it, but just that we thought it was the best, safest way for them to be born. we do know a lot of babies born at home, and that is a nice thing for them to know too, kind of balancing it out. I'd say be truthful but don't give them more than they can handle, which is not much.

hope that helps! take care mama.


----------



## theirmama

I've had four c/s and am having another one in late June. I have a lot of issues with my previous sections and will post more about that later (with four kids my days are pretty busy lol). I'm just new here and subbing to this thread.
I will say that this feels like ya'll are throwing me a ring in the ocean. Thank you all for being so honest. I'm working my way slowly through here.


----------



## CharlieBrown

I've had three c/s and am feeling like I missed something, not having experienced a vaginal birth. I didn't go into labor, never dilated past 1. I am not depressed, just wonder want it would have been like. I am almost 46 and wonder what I should do. Enjoy the children I have or try for a pregnancy and vaginal birth. Enjoy my children usually wins in my head, but lately I have serious doubts. Will it be a void spot to haunt me from now on?


----------



## RosesArePurple

to MDC TheirMama!


----------



## RosesArePurple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CharlieBrown* 
I've had three c/s and am feeling like I missed something, not having experienced a vaginal birth. I didn't go into labor, never dilated past 1. I am not depressed, just wonder want it would have been like. I am almost 46 and wonder what I should do. Enjoy the children I have or try for a pregnancy and vaginal birth. Enjoy my children usually wins in my head, but lately I have serious doubts. Will it be a void spot to haunt me from now on?











I've never experienced labor either. I really, really wanted a vbac. I wanted what women who have had vaginal births have. I wanted to feel the strength some women get from that experience. But.....

I really don't know what to say here, but I can understand your feelings. I guess the only thing is the trite thing: It'll get better with time.


----------



## CharlieBrown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RosesArePurple* 









I've never experienced labor either. I really, really wanted a vbac. I wanted what women who have had vaginal births have. I wanted to feel the strength some women get from that experience. But.....

I really don't know what to say here, but I can understand your feelings. I guess the only thing is the trite thing: It'll get better with time.

I was okay with it all until I attended a LLL enrichment meeting about everyone's birth story a few years ago. I cried when I realized I didn't "have" a birth story to tell. It was bothered me since. My daughters believe c/s are normal.


----------



## Debstmomy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CharlieBrown* 
I was okay with it all until I attended a LLL enrichment meeting about everyone's birth story a few years ago. I cried when I realized I didn't "have" a birth story to tell. It was bothered me since. My daughters believe c/s are normal.









Charliebrown.....but you must realize you DO HAVE A BIRTH STORY to tell. Your children were born!!!! You carried them & nurtured them, grew them, and then your birthed them. You did....even if it was surgical, they were still born. It is your story...it is their story. Do not discount that, please do not.


----------



## Peppermint

No words of wisdom here, just a







from me CharlieBrown


----------



## locksmama

I've been looking for somewhere to post about this....I had my dd vaginally and with minimal intervention (no pain killers and a touch of pit to get things started) this year but after April 24th the rest of my babes will have to be born by c-section and I'm terribly depressed about it. I'm having a myomectomy--the fibroid is 13cm, and is as big as my uterus--and it really distresses me. I feel like I should just focus on the fact that I should be able to have more babies after the surgery, but the prospect of not having them vaginally almost makes me not want anymore. When I think about it I start crying...








I'm sure c-sections aren't that bad...right?


----------



## RosesArePurple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CharlieBrown* 
I was okay with it all until I attended a LLL enrichment meeting about everyone's birth story a few years ago. I cried when I realized I didn't "have" a birth story to tell. It was bothered me since. My daughters believe c/s are normal.

Oh! I see! A trigger. Gah. I still have no words except that I can commiserate. A couple of weeks ago I noticed the water bath icon for the first time here at MDC and I felt a twinge of remorse. I think it must be normal when you want one thing so badly but can't.

Here's hoping you have no more triggers!


----------



## RosesArePurple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *locksmama* 
... I feel like I should just focus on the fact that I should be able to have more babies after the surgery, but the prospect of not having them vaginally almost makes me not want anymore. When I think about it I start crying...








I'm sure c-sections aren't that bad...right?

I'm sorry you've had some medical issues.

A c-section *is* a medical procedure. And no, c-sections are not "that bad" in the sense that they can deliver babies safely. I wouldn't call them a cake walk.

As you can tell just from the last few entries, there can be a lot of emotional strife for us natural living mamas from having to have the surgery. The best thing you can do is to research the heck out of c-sections and especially recovery and breast-feeding. This can help you enjoy your pregnancy and the birth more.


----------



## Silvercrest79

Rebecca my third c-section and Uterine Rupture survivor turned two on the tenth!!! She is still amazing us, she is by far the most energetic and adventurous of our girls.









Hope everyone is well.







:


----------



## Ofwait

I have four c/s babes.
Mine were due to Dr intervention, what kind of Dr tells you, you have to have a section after only 4 hours of labor with no fetal distress? Then told me it was fetal distress, so of couse I agreed. She wrote in the med records that I requested the section though. sigh...
#2 was attempted vbac, but didn't dialate at all after 18 hours of active labor.
# 3 &4 were planned, and much easier recoveries.


----------



## aweynsayl

~*~*~*~*


----------



## gaiamaya

Sure, who wouldn't want to have a natural easy beautiful uncomplicated birth? But unfortunately not all of us were dealt the body or circumstances to do so. There are so many women today who still die in childbirth and suffer the horrors of fistulas that they would not have had to if a c-section was made available to them. There are many needlessly peformed c-sections and yes this is a problem but let's not forget in our quest to honor birth that there are certain medically necessary c-sections peformed that save lives!


----------



## chely7425

I just noticed this thread... I have only had one baby (and one c/s) but will most likely need to have c/s with future babies... my pelvic opening is very very small and my son couldn't fit through... I just wanted to stop in and say hi!


----------



## MaryLang

Wow I would love for there to be a medically necessary c/s forum. I am so totally pro-natural births, homebirth, whatever, but I wish there were a place to go to talk and plan a c-birth. Which I know is why this thread is here, but a forum would be awesome. I've had 3 c/s and am planning a 4th. I want this one to be as laid back as I can make it.


----------



## User101

Any questions about new forums needs to be taken to the Questions and Suggestions forums, or you can PM an administrator. This thread just isn't the place to hash it out. You may want to do a search first, though, as it's been discussed before.


----------



## Doula Dani

I've never posted on this thread before, but I have two children both c/s. I've had a hard time because not only did I have two c/s, but also have had hard times breastfeeding AND I'm a doula. Both labors lasted around 2 1/2 days each before the surgery. My children were quite large- 10lbs 2oz and 9lbs 15oz. I don't really know what went wrong either time. 1st was at a birth center turned hospital transfer and pitocin did nothing to get me passed 4 cm (was 6m prior to that and became swollen), 2nd labor was a homebirth hospital transfer stuck at 8 cm for about 12 hours and again, pitocin did nothing to help. It's been very painful for me to process and I'm literally on the verge of tears writing this right now, so I'll come later to write more.


----------



## MaryLang

I'm so sorry. It is hard to make peace with this stuff, especially when you have it planned out to be natural, you inform yourself, right from the beginning. You "KNOW" how birth works and trust your body, and it still goes awry. It s easy to say "at least your babies are healthy", and I think that is essentially what we need to end up focusing on, but its the birth that can be so scarring ( no pun intended), we all wanted different for ourselves and we wanted different for our babies. I didn't want my babies being brought into a harsh world right off the bat into a harsh OR- bright lights and scalpels, but they were. But if that is the only way then thats what I want, they are here and healthy and huggable. They were carried in my arms, they were fed at my breast and I am there to dry their tears always. So even if the birth was crazy, we still know what we know and may never figure out what we don't, we can still support each other with our c-births and be a proponent of natural births for our fellow women.
And its ok to be mad and cry when you need to. We all have a little extra reminder of our childs birthday







you are not alone.


----------



## ma_vie_en_rose

New to MDC and just found this thread. I have had 2 planned c-sections and will have a 3rd in Nov. I have a heart conditions that prevent me from being able to labor at all. It is too exhausting on my heart. My cardiologist highly advised against any attempt. I actually have ended up in ICU following each delivery. My OB has already said that it is safe to believe I will again even if it is only a precaution this time.

Having c-sections has never been a huge disappointment to me despite being a huge fan of natural childbirths. I have just always known this is how my birth stories would be. I was actually talking with a friend of mine today that is also pg and planning a natural birth. She felt really sorry for me that I will never have the same kind of story she has. I am not sad at all when I think about how bad things could turn out for me. C-sections are my path to having the beautiful family I have.


----------



## Silvercrest79

MaryLang: We are TTC and will be planning our 1st c/s (will be the fourth c/s but the first three weren't planned).

I fantasize about going into labor and the baby coming out so fast there isn't time to go to the hospital. I don't think that would happen as the two times I've gone into labor myself I was 40 and 41 weeks so the chances of me going into labor at or before 36wks is about the odds of winning the lottery if not greater. Even if I did, I could not go through what I went through with my last baby. The complete rupture, the complications, the baby's diagnoses, the 3 weeks in NICU, the therapies, ugh. The risk is too great.


----------



## snazzy_mom

All 3 of my boys were born via c-section.

My first, I was in labor for 21 hours, no intervention but after 2 hours of pushing, I gave in and let them take him via c-section.

My second, I was going to try for a vbac but ended up having an emergency c-section at 35 weeks due to breech presentation, no amniotic fluid and decreased movement.

My third was scheduled since it was less than 2 years since my last birth. No one in my area would even think about assisting with a vbac given this. I had Ian almost weeks ago and when the dr was doing the surgery, he said my uterus was so mangled with scar tissue that I really ought not get pregnant again







The surgery took so long because he had to get through all of the scar tissue, where it usually takes less than 10 minutes to get the babe out, it took him 30, just to get into my uterus.

I am still having a hard time dealing with that. I wanted another baby in a few years. I don't know how to go about getting a second opinion or what. I trust my dr, though. I'm really torn. I hate feeling like my body can't do the one thing it was MADE to do. I don't feel bad about the births themselves, but I feel horrible about the fact that I never really got to try for a natural labor, other than with my first. I guess I was looking for a way to re-do my first birth, but now that can't happen.


----------



## Silvercrest79

snazzy mom I know EXACTLY how you feel.
















With my last daughter I had a comeplete uterine rupture, I can have another child, or at least they think I can but I cannot go past 36 wks if we make it that far. It is really totally rotten and down right sucks to have your birthing choice ripped away from you. With my second daughter I was told not to have any more but I had a second opinion with a specialist at University of MI. They said they didn't see too much problem with another pregnancy if I had a c/s. They were right, I didn't, where I messed up was going until 41 wks when I went into labor on my own.

I think regular OB's tend to over react. I think with just scar tissue alone there is still hope as long as you don't labor and you have a c/s about 36 wks before everything really gets stretched to the max. I also have horrendous amounts of scar tissue (think endometriosis type where it is all over inside) and I made it to full term without any troubles. Like I said it was the laboring that caused a rupture on my old incisions but it wasn't until 41 weeks and 24 hours of intense contrax.


----------



## Peppermint

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snazzy_mom* 
I had Ian almost weeks ago and when the dr was doing the surgery, he said my uterus was so mangled with scar tissue that I really ought not get pregnant again







The surgery took so long because he had to get through all of the scar tissue, where it usually takes less than 10 minutes to get the babe out, it took him 30, just to get into my uterus.


I had the same thing, except also had a "partial rupture" that wasn't discovered until she cut me open. Basically, my uterus had already split at the scar line, but the amniotic sac was intact. My Dr. also said I should never have another child, it took a long time and a vacuum to get him out, etc. I trusted her opinion and waited 2+ years of believing it before I found myself at a new Dr. when she moved away and he said he didn't believe it was as dire as she had said. He sent me to the head perinatologist (sp?) at a University hospital in another city who agreed that I should be ok with close monitoring and a section done before labor.

I did end up having my next baby at 37 weeks, after some bedrest and terbutaline and steriods to develop the lungs, etc, but that was all due to my early contractions, not the previous c-section issues. Even at all of that, he came out screaming with the best apgars of any of my children, 9 and 9.

Please get a second opinion, my (much wanted) littlest one wouldn't be here today had I not gotten more opinions.

Oh- and my Dr has also said I could have another if I wanted to, just wants me to consider placenta accretia, he said that is more of a worry for me than rupture (so long as I plan another early c-section).


----------



## MaryLang

I'll write more later, I just wanted to add in here that my OB just delivered a mother with her 11th, yes 11th c/s. He believes as long as it is only a scar tissue issue then he can just work harder at getting through that. But all cases are different.


----------



## MaryLang

Silvercrest79- Yeah it is different planning a c/s, I didn't have more than a week last time, this time I think I'll be searching through here to find the c/s birth plan by I think OnTheFence. One thing I was just thinking today was I want my vernixy baby on my chest right after birth, and I want them to show me the placenta, just because I've never seen a real life one lol! I haven't talked to doc about doing any "special" things yet, but I hope he will be receptive and I think he will as long as its a normal birth, healthy baby (last dd had a defect so they needed to check her immediately), no previa, ect...


----------



## Mrs-Mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaryLang* 
...and I want them to show me the placenta, just because I've never seen a real life one lol!

I really want this, too...just to satisfy curiosity


----------



## ma_vie_en_rose

Yes, I really want to hold my baby immediately after birth this time, too. That is something I am bringing up at my next appt.


----------



## Silvercrest79

I asked to see the placenta (for some weird reason it was riding in a biohazard bag in a bucket at my feet on the gurney with me from surgery to my room like 2 hours after DD was born). The nurse gave me a VERY weird look when I asked to see it. I was pretty drugged up but I did get a brief look at it. At the time I wanted to see how much clotting there was on it (in case I needed to know in the event we ever sued) but later I realized that it was the only placenta I'd ever seen.


----------



## MizLiz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silvercrest79* 
I asked to see the placenta (for some weird reason it was riding in a biohazard bag in a bucket at my feet on the gurney with me from surgery to my room like 2 hours after DD was born).

With my first c-section (over 12 years ago!) my placenta was also bagged and put on a cart that followed me around for a couple of hours for some reason that was never explained to me!

I didn't see the placentas for my two girls, but I didn't ask to... I spent enough time with my first to satisfy me!


----------



## Blissful Bee

Just popping in here to say hi, and to let those who are browing this forum know that you can have a beautiful, magical and mindful birth experience with a cesarean delivery. We knew with our fourth C-Section that it would require a planned procedure due to medical reasons. I found an amazing doctor who really believes in honoring the beauty of birth and followed our birthplan completely with the exception of placing the baby on my chest from my belly. Legal reasons prevented this, but that is different from state to state and hospital to hospital. It was a beautiful experience and while I would love a magical homebirth, what I got was as close as I could get and still have a healthy baby and healthy mom in the end. He discharged me within 24 hours and we never had anyone enter our room to touch me or the baby without previous consent. Taking the time to communicate with your Dr. and writing a well researched and thoughtful birthplan can bring you a magical experience. After three previous sections, I feel like we finally got it right.


----------



## kmb9906

I have one baby and she was a c/s baby even though I planned for a completely natural birth. (NOTHING went according to plan concerning her birth!) I was in labor for 39 hours, and I pushed for 3 of those hours. She would get so close to crowning with each push, but as soon as I'd stop pushing, she'd pull back. So, I was given the choice between a vacuum extraction or c/s. I chose c/s, and I am glad I did. When they finally got to Brooke, they figured out very quickly why she wasn't crowning - the cord was wrapped TWICE around her neck. I shudder to think about what would've happen had we gone for the VE first.


----------



## CharlieBrown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kmb9906* 
I have one baby and she was a c/s baby even though I planned for a completely natural birth. (NOTHING went according to plan concerning her birth!) I was in labor for 39 hours, and I pushed for 3 of those hours. She would get so close to crowning with each push, but as soon as I'd stop pushing, she'd pull back. So, I was given the choice between a vacuum extraction or c/s. I chose c/s, and I am glad I did. When they finally got to Brooke, they figured out very quickly why she wasn't crowning - the cord was wrapped TWICE around her neck. I shudder to think about what would've happen had we gone for the VE first.

My dd1 had the cord wrapped around her neck three times. When I was put on Pitocin she went into fetal distress.


----------



## MaryLang

Kmb and charliebrown- wow those are amazing stories, scary, glad everything worked out for the best.

Blissful Bee- Can you go into a little more detail about your birth? I think that all of us planning any more children are hoping for the magical version of a c-birth.


----------



## CharlieBrown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blissful Bee* 
Just popping in here to say hi, and to let those who are browing this forum know that you can have a beautiful, magical and mindful birth experience with a cesarean delivery. We knew with our fourth C-Section that it would require a planned procedure due to medical reasons. I found an amazing doctor who really believes in honoring the beauty of birth and followed our birthplan completely with the exception of placing the baby on my chest from my belly. Legal reasons prevented this, but that is different from state to state and hospital to hospital. It was a beautiful experience and while I would love a magical homebirth, what I got was as close as I could get and still have a healthy baby and healthy mom in the end. He discharged me within 24 hours and we never had anyone enter our room to touch me or the baby without previous consent. Taking the time to communicate with your Dr. and writing a well researched and thoughtful birthplan can bring you a magical experience. After three previous sections, I feel like we finally got it right.

You must recover fast. If you have time, please share your birth story.


----------



## CharlieBrown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaryLang* 
Kmb and charliebrown- wow those are amazing stories, scary, glad everything worked out for the best.

Blissful Bee- Can you go into a little more detail about your birth? I think that all of us planning any more children are hoping for the magical version of a c-birth.

The sad part about it is justifying my need for a c-section. It is not so bad anymore here.


----------



## Meg&Leomom

Yes she did and you know what I dont care how she got here just happy







: that she is here. I had a uterine surgery and a scar which would likely have led to rupture had I gone into labor so vaginal birth will never be a choice. I feel if you know in advance that this is your only option it is so much easier on you as you have had time to get used to that idea than if the c/s if emergent.
I had post op complications but I want to have another baby. Hubby and I are still discussing it.
All of us that went thru this need a


----------



## joelene22

I don't come here as often as I should but I asked for advice with a birth plan for a repeat c-section (uterine rupture with my first son, emergency c-section) back on page 43.

Well, Simon Robert arrived on Tuesday, March 4 and my birth was just wonderful! It was amazing and hearing his first cries was the absolute most precious moment I could dream of experiencing! I wanted to thank everyone here who helped me prepare.

Here, I'll just post my birth story for anyone who is interested:

Short, short version:
Simon Robert was born at 2:13 pm on Tuesday, March 4, 2008. He weighed 8 pounds 3 ounces and was 21 inches long.

Ultra long version:
We reported to the hospital at 9 am for my c-section which was scheduled for 10:30 am. It was packed! There ended up being 33 babies born the day Simon was born. Women just kept coming into Triage in labor. Two women we chatted with while waiting had been waiting for hours to go back for their inductions - one had been there since 4:45 am. So we got bumped&#8230; a few times. And that was ok since I bumped two people with my c-section with Jesse two years earlier. It was only fair.

While we were waiting, my perinatologist (Dr. Bob as he likes Jesse to call him) came to talk with us. Then Shannon, my midwife who Dan and I requested for our big day, came to see us too. I was nervous but excited.

While waiting, we talked names more. Simon was my favorite but had been cut from the final list weeks before when Dan's favorite had been cut too. But Dan brought Simon back up in the waiting room. I told him I'd leave the name up to him, I was really fine with whatever at that point.

Finally it was our turn to go back. I asked for anesthesia to be the ones to start my IV because pregnancy makes me a really awful stick. So our anesthesiologist, "Buckeye" (his real name was John, but that's what he wanted us to call him after some good Ohio-boy-living-in-Pittsburgh ribbing), came to see us. He shot my hand with Lidocaine before starting my IV because he is a god and I love him so. He then went over specifics of my birth plan with me and Shannon. Everything I requested people went out of their way to make happen the way I wanted or even better than I wanted. I was worried about having a birth plan for a c-section, worried about seeming particular or pushy, but Shannon encouraged me. Everyone on our team from Buckeye to the scrub nurses to Dr. Cook, the resident assisting Dr. Bob, knew about our prior experience and they were just amazing, going out of their way to make this birth as good as it could be.

I walked to the OR. It was so small. I didn't remember the OR at all from last time and really expected it to be much bigger. I climbed up on the table. Positioning with my legs crossed for Buckeye to do my spinal was tough. I was very afraid of the spinal. Shannon stayed with me and I held (and squeezed the hell out of) her hand the entire time. Dr. Bob and Erin (Dr. Cook) sang me songs (Perry Como of all things!) and danced to keep my mind off it. Finally it was done and the numbness set in so fast that I was unable to reposition on the table on my own. Once I was in place and draped, Dan was allowed in. He was in his marshmallow suit and ready to go!

Dan says they announced when they started. I didn't hear it. I was expecting some big announcement. So I was just lying there waiting, trying and trying so hard to own this birth. For so long I had been preparing myself to try to feel like a participant, like I was "birthing" my baby and not having him taken from my body. When I realized they had started by the way my body was being moved about and from things I heard, I felt so helpless and limp. I started sobbing silently and uncontrollably. I was no longer afraid of the surgery (though I was still so concerned about a healthy baby), I wasn't in pain, I wasn't having any traumatic flashbacks, I was just so emotional and I couldn't control it. Tears poured down either side of my face filling my ears and soaking my hair and I just couldn't stop. Dan and Buckeye asked if I was ok, could I feel the surgery, was I having flashbacks, could I breathe ok (another of my fears that Buckeye and I discussed) and I could only nod and shake my head to let them know I was ok. I was ok, but I was just a mess emotionally. I still cannot put my finger on exactly what it was for me right then.

When Dr. Bob announced that it was time to meet our son, I prepared myself. I heard someone announce the time, but I hadn't heard a cry yet. I was so panicky. I asked over and over "Is he breathing???" and then I heard it. A lusty, loud, protesting scream from this healthy, whole baby. Again, I just lost it only this time I didn't sob silently. I cried and cried and cried, much much harder than I am crying now typing this out. It was, without a doubt, the most wonderful moment of my life. He was here, he was healthy, he was crying, I was hearing my baby boy cry at the moment of his birth and it was amazing and wonderful. Dr. Bob stepped around to show him to me all gooey and messy. Then he disappeared for a minute but then Shannon was there with Simon, slimy and wet, up against my face for me to snuggle and kiss and coo at. My arms were free (one of my requests since strapping them down is standard at our hospital and one of my worst memories of Jesse's birth) and I touched him and caressed his face and body. Then she took him to be measured and weighed and have his (very healthy) APGARs done. A nurse brought me my placenta to see while he was getting checked. She showed me the cord and the sac and everything. Very interesting. He was back with me and Dan very quickly and didn't leave us at all after that. Dan laid him along my face so I could kiss him and talk to him. He was so alert and so beautiful. I was very, very happy. I asked Dan what his name was and he said "Simon - he looks like a Simon." And he does.

We were in the OR for a while after Simon was born. I had a lot of adhesions that needed to be dissected away and stitched up. Dr. Bob said my uterus looks like Frankenstein now - in addition to my c-section incision (which is about 4 inches shorter than my first one was) I have a 6 inch line of stitches going one way and 5 inch line going another where the adhesions were. I guess that explains a lot of the pain I had while I expanded with this pregnancy. As for my uterus when the baby was still in there - Bob said he's seen better, but there was no window and Simon was in no danger, no sign of re-rupture about to happen even though we waited until after 39 weeks for him to be born. So I am very happy with our decision to forgo the amnios and wait it out. He double stitched me in case I would get PG again, but we talked and he's happy we are done having children (as are we - I feel very complete).

When they took Dan out of the OR, Shannon kept Simon with me against my face. Once I transferred to the gurney, he stayed on my chest and never left me at all. I thanked the OR team over and over. I wanted them to all know how wonderful they were and how amazing they made this experience for us. Every single thing I requested was done how I hoped or better. Erin told me they were all so happy to do it - that they knew of our previous experience, nothing I asked was over the top, and they wanted to make it special for us. They did, indeed.

In Recovery my BP was up as it was the week before and while I was waiting to be taken to the OR earlier in the day. But other than that I was fine. I was amazed how short of a time I was in Recovery compared to last time! It was like 2 hours compared to 8, I think!

I had a hard time positioning Simon to nurse in Recovery and he was very sleepy as most of his alert time had been spent up in the OR. So he didn't latch. Later we discovered there's something wrong with his tongue/mouth and he can't latch anyway. He lost a ton of weight in the hospital and we have to go for weight checks every few days. We are two weeks out tomorrow and he still can't latch. We're seeing the LCs and a special ped at our local breastfeeding center, finger feeding with a syringe, trying the nipple shield, using a Lact Aid system (like an SNS)&#8230; all while I pump every three hours just like I did at the start with Jesse. It's frustrating and, at times, discouraging. I hate being tied down to a pump schedule and washing all these bottles and crap. I hope Simon gets it like Jesse eventually did and we can just nurse and that's it all this extra stuff will be a distant memory.

Jesse digs his little brother. He has his moments and who knows if they are because he's two or because of the transition in our house. But things are going much better than we expected. Jesse is a big help - he loves to get something for you when you need it, he puts his dishes in the sink and his clothes in the hamper and picks up all his toys at night. He likes to hold the baby and help give the baby a bottle when it's Daddy's turn to feed him. He's grabbed a few bottles and gobbled them down before he got caught. Man, that makes me mad, but we're working on getting him to understand that Simon needs the bottles and Jesse can have the breast right now. He's good about waiting until after I've pumped to nurse too. He's just growing up so quickly right before our eyes!

So that's it. Simon's birth. It's so different from Jesse's. While I won't say that having an amazing experience this time erased anything about Jesse's birth from my mind or heart in any way, it was healing in a way to have such a wonderful experience this time around. I wish I could convey how happy it made me to have it go so well and have such an incredible team in the OR with us. Simon is perfect in every possible way. He's a lovable, snuggly boy. I adore listening to him grunt and coo at night while he's sleeping and he squirms up to me in bed so he's smack up against my body when I wake up. He's just awesome. I really couldn't be happier.

```````````````````
Simon finally latched after a month of pumping and syringe/bottle feeding. He switches perfectly between the bottle and breast now. He's a chubby, happy boy - over 19 pounds at 4 months. He's a pleasant guy, his big brother's best friend, life is grand!


----------



## RosesArePurple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joelene22* 
Well, Simon Robert arrived on Tuesday, March 4 and my birth was just wonderful! It was amazing and hearing his first cries was the absolute most precious moment I could dream of experiencing! I wanted to thank everyone here who helped me prepare.

Congratulations!







:







:







:







:

I'm so happy for you all!


----------



## Jannah6

I'm not a mom of all c-section children, just my last DS and this baby due in 1/09. I came here to find out if there is a tribe for moms who will be having a c-section? TIA


----------



## juneau

Hi *Jannah*, I'm in the same situation as you. I have one child born by C/S and will need another in early January. I need some help developing a C/S birth plan. I didn't have an emergency C/S last time but didn't have much time to think about it ahead of time. This time around, I want to have all my ducks in a row.

I was thinking about posting over in the January DDC or in the I'm Pregnant forum too. Not sure where the best place is to get answers.


----------



## RosesArePurple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *juneau* 
Hi *Jannah*, I'm in the same situation as you. I have one child born by C/S and will need another in early January. I need some help developing a C/S birth plan. I didn't have an emergency C/S last time but didn't have much time to think about it ahead of time. This time around, I want to have all my ducks in a row.

I was thinking about posting over in the January DDC or in the I'm Pregnant forum too. Not sure where the best place is to get answers.

Juneau and Jannah, welcome! This is a support thread for those of us who will never be able to have a child vaginally. I'm sorry that no one else has jumped in here to say anything yet. I was out of town.

If you do a search on this thread there is a small discussion on a pretty good birth plan by one of our fellow MDC'ers, which I think others have used.

The basic run down would be to find out what the Drs and hospital will allow. Some will allow quite a bit! You can request that your arms not be tied down if your hospital does that. You can have the baby placed in your arms fairly soon after the initial check over. You can ask to make that check as minimal at they will allow, having anything else done in your room. You can ask to carry your baby with you on the ride to recovery.

I wish I could remember more. I know my last experience went very well, but it was really because of my hospital and my midwife. My baby was given a very quick checkup, placed in my arms and stayed there until we were moved from the OR to recovery to our room. He also never left the room.

Anyway, I encourage you to do a search on this thread, my kids are about to climb all over each other, and not in a good way, otherwise I'd do the search for you.

I know this may get me in trouble, but I want to warn you, that if you ask for help in other parts of MDC, prepare for the following replies: "Are you sure you want a C/S? Are you sure you need a C/S? Have you tried A, B, C?, You do know that VBACs are possible?, ETC."


----------



## Jannah6

*RosesArePurple*thank you so much. *NAK*. I did look into VBAC, unfortunately I'm not a candidate







. So, I guess I belong here. I'll look into the birth plan. I've never done one, but I did consider it for my last birth which ended in c-section because of positioning.

I'm changing Dr's, so I haven't seen my new Dr yet. It's like once I found out that I couldn't VBAC, I felt kinda disconnected from this pregnancy. My c-section and recovery were awful and I don't look forward to any of it. I know my best bet is to write a birth plan so at least I have some control.


----------



## Jannah6

Ooops, double post.


----------



## RosesArePurple

Here's a link to a C/S birth plan in this thread.

Please note, I was not trying to imply that anyone here should try for a VBAC. I wasn't trying to say that. That's not what this tribe is for. It's supposed to be a safe haven to avoid having those questions thrust upon us by very well meaning fellow MDC'ers in other forums.

Anyway, I'm sorry you feel disconnected now. I'm not sure what I can say to make you feel better. As far as recovery goes, in general, planned C/S are easier to deal with and recover from.


----------



## Jannah6

My c-section was sort of kinda planned. The day that I went in for the section was the day that I had my scheduled version. Instead my water broke in the early morning and I went in for a c-section instead, 15 days before my due date.

*ETA:* My birth story as I posted in Disappointing or Traumatic Births

My last DC was in a transverse postion.
My water broke the morning I was scheduled to have my DS turned. My Dr had already informed me, if they tried to turn him and my water broke then I'd need a c-section.

So when I had the service call her, I knew she'd say that I'd have to have a section. I was wrong, she said they'd look at the fluid and if there was enough then they'd still try to turn the baby, but not to get set my hopes too high, so I didn't.

When I got to the hospital and had the sonogram there was no hope for a vaginal birth. I was also told by the Dr on call as well as my Dr(She showed up later although she was not scheduled) that because of the position of the baby I needed a vertical uterine incision.

Once They got the spinal in. It took an aweful long time, a lot of sticking, and a lot of pain(he didn't know what he was doing, my roomate also complained about him). Someone else had to finally do the spinal, and got it on the first try. So, I'm laying on the table and the Dr is trying to get the baby out. She's pulling and pulling and pulling some more. I feel the pain of the tugging and I'm like ouch,ouch,ouch, that hurts. So the anesthesiologist who gave me the spinal is all like, "Are you saying ouch because it hurts, or is it just uncomfortable". My reply was, 'It's pain, I'm 32 years old and I know what pain feels like'. So then the other AN tells me I'm going to give you something that's going to make you feel a little woozy.

He did say woozy, not that he would knock me out. All of a sudden I start to lose conciousness. I'm thinking something is going wrong and I'm dying. I start to think I can't die and leave my children. All I'm thinking about is my kids. So I start fighting to stay alert. The AN says what's wrong with her and I see him looking at the monitors. I lock eyes with my DH and tears roll down my cheek, but I can't say a word. At the same time I'm squeezing his hand weakly, attempting to send him a signal. In my mind I'm saying, 'I'm dying'. The look on my DH face was so pitiful









The AN tries to give me more gas to put me to sleep. I got a burst of energy turned my head and swatted the mask, saying 'Get that out of my face'. I hear voices in the distance, it takes forever, but the baby is finally out. My DH goes to see him and then comes back by my side. DH complains about being too hot(later he told me that seeing my stomach opened had affected him) so he's escorted out of the ER. He doesn't know that once he's out he won't be allowed back in. By this time my body is shaking uncontrolably, due to the spin
al. I'm thinking, where the heck is my DH.

I never had a chance to see my baby until I was in the recovery room. I couldn't hold him until I had recovered from the gas in my postpartum room.

When the Dr came to see me in my post partum room she explained a few things to me.
1. I can NEVER have a vaginal birth again.
2. The position the baby was in would never have allowed the Dr's to turn him.
3. The baby was STUCK in my uterus, so when they pulled and pulled, my uterus tore(could this have been the pain that I felt????), so the scar on my uterus is t shaped.


----------



## MaryLang

I have a quick question about those that include in the birth plan to have the baby brought to you first, is that possible? When they are born c/s dont they NEED to be suctioned out because all the fluids haven't been pushed out properly? I have another ob appointment in less then a week and just want to start running some ideas past him. I want to hold the baby in the OR preferably skin to skin and possibly nurse right away too, but not sure how that all could work.


----------



## RosesArePurple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jannah5* 

*ETA:* My birth story as I posted in Disappointing or Traumatic Births










I'm so sorry you had such an awful experience.









I don't know what to say really. I don't.


----------



## User101

I hope that this is OK-- I'm bumping this thread for some new mamas who are looking for it


----------



## RiverMamma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kmb9906* 
I have one baby and she was a c/s baby even though I planned for a completely natural birth. (NOTHING went according to plan concerning her birth!) I was in labor for 39 hours, and I pushed for 3 of those hours. She would get so close to crowning with each push, but as soon as I'd stop pushing, she'd pull back. So, I was given the choice between a vacuum extraction or c/s. I chose c/s, and I am glad I did. When they finally got to Brooke, they figured out very quickly why she wasn't crowning - the cord was wrapped TWICE around her neck. I shudder to think about what would've happen had we gone for the VE first.

Yeah, I had a 3 day labor at home, I pushed for two whole days. Baby & I were both doing fine, so the MW's let me go as long as I needed. I think they knew that something was wrong, but also knew me well enough to let me get to the point where I was willing to ask for help. I don't think I would have accepted it otherwise. When we went to the hospital though, I kept thinking VE (I have a cousin who had a VE, I thought about her allot during my labor.) Honestly, c/s hadn't even crossed my mind, so I was pretty upset when I realized that it was my only option. As it tured out though a vaginal delivery of any sort would have killed us both, her cord was arround her neck, not tight, & only once, but right near the placenta. She was essentially on a leash. I had actually been pushing on her so hard that the cord had begun to detatch from the placenta (scarry!) I'm just glad that we are both here, healthy, & happy







I can certainly see though how a little (or a lot) of forewarning would help with a c/s experience.


----------



## RiverMamma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meg&Leomom* 
Yes she did and you know what I dont care how she got here just happy







: that she is here. All of us that went thru this need a

















: %100!


----------



## KBecks

I am about to have my third child by c/s in about 6 weeks, and the reason I have had c/s deliveries is because I had a surgery to have large uterine fibroids removed that required a large vertical incision. My doc said only c/s deliveries after that due to rupture concerns and I said OK. We were having problems conceiving and after the fibroids were removed we were able to get pregnant.

I would have liked to have done natural childbirth and I wonder what it would have been like.

At the same time, the surgeries were OK, I have had decent recoveries and the children have all been healthy. So I'm thankful that we were able to have these kids and happy to be a mom.

I don't think about c/s all that much, but I do feel "different" from moms who have had vaginal deliveries and I feel different when I have to explain that I'm delivering by c/s. I have felt a little judged once for not trying a VBAC, and I felt it was nosy.... I'm not sure if that's something I should have tried but I don't hate c/s, and I trust my OB about minimizing the risks.

All in all I'm OK, but my experience is "different" and so yes, I had a medical childbirth and that's a lot of intervention, etc. Yet, I am OK and am too busy enjoying the kids to reflect much on the way we gave birth.


----------



## RiverMamma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KBecks* 
Yet, I am OK and am too busy enjoying the kids to reflect much on the way we gave birth.

That is beautifull!!! I'm working on it, I think it's a little tougher when expectations are dashed. From what I understand, planned c/s are easier to recover from both physically & emotionally. I also think that your Dr. is wise to not risk birth w/ a vertical scar.


----------



## RiverMamma

I bled for 12wks after my c/s. I kept stopping & starting again, my MW was concerned & wanted me to contact the Dr., but I could never get ahold of him. Eventually I did stop bleeding though, so I stopped trying to contact him. I am still curious though, is that normal for a c/s? If anyone has any info on this for me I would be very grateful.


----------



## calgrowing

So grateful to see this group, I'm still dealing with feeling like a failure after both my (living) children were born by c-section.

My first child was born very prematurely - severe distress, emergency c-section, CPR in the delivery room, neonatal transport, critical condition and an NICU stay. It was a trainwreck, we both nearly died.

My second child was delivered only 3 weeks early, I developed HELLP and was in critical condition. In hindsight they realized I had HELLP with the first baby, too.

My third would have also been a c-section due to my c-section incision style, history and anticoagulation therapy, but we lost the baby in the 2nd trimester. My first two children are doing fine, now, and I am profoundly grateful they are!

For a long time I've felt like a failure, even though I tell myself that c-sections saved our lives. I'm happy to see a support group!


----------



## calgrowing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CharlieBrown* 
I was okay with it all until I attended a LLL enrichment meeting about everyone's birth story a few years ago. I cried when I realized I didn't "have" a birth story to tell. It was bothered me since.

I feel the same way, I can't tell my "birth stories" because they're frightening... and I don't know what to do at showers and gatherings of moms where everyone shares their experiences.

I know other moms do have c-sections and complications and we should share stories like ours, too, because problems and c-sections do happen.


----------



## RiverMamma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calgrowing* 
I feel the same way, I can't tell my "birth stories" because they're frightening... and I don't know what to do at showers and gatherings of moms where everyone shares their experiences.

I know other moms do have c-sections and complications and we should share stories like ours, too, because problems and c-sections do happen.










I feel like I have even more of a birth story, because it went beyond home & beyond 3days, beyond a normal birth... it is an *epic* birth story. Also, I have a cousin who had a hospital transfer & vaccume extraction. I asked her to tell me her birth story just before I was due, she said she didn't like telling her birth story to pregnant women because it was not a good one, but she told it to me anyways. I am very glad that she did, I thought about her allot during my labor, espically when the MW's started talking about the hospital, it was inspiring & helpfull to me. I think the not so good birth stories are just as important as the good ones, (Ina May put some of the bad stories in Spiritual Midwiffery.) after all, there are those of us who experience them, and need the comfort of sisters who have been there before us. One of the most powerfull things for me, was my first day home from the hospital. My friend Anikke, (who had both her kids by c-section) came over with a huge caserol & just came in, sat down, & hugged me long & hard. When I looked up we were both crying & smiling. It was very powerfull, & a big step towards my healing. We are not alone in our experiences & need eachothers support. I believe it is important for us to tell our birth stories, & tell them proudly, because we made it through something more that just birth alone.


----------



## User101

Hi there! In the interest of limiting FYT to subjects not hosted elsewhere on the board, we have moved your tribe here. You're still a tribe, which means you're still support-only. If you have any questions about the move, please do not discuss it on the boards. Rather, contact an administrator or start a thread in Questions and Suggestions. Thanks, and happy posting!


----------



## Arwyn

Please do not hesitate to use the Report button or to PM myself, courtenay_e, or mamaverdi if there are any concerning posts, or posts which do not appear to adhere to the supportive nature of the tribe-style thread. Thank you, and welcome to your new home.


----------



## femuhnistmama

I will be having my 4th c-section on thursday. it is not the birth i want, but i am at peace with it. each time i have been pregnant i have done everything i can to prepare for a natural birth and each time the same thing happens. this time around i will be more prepared than ever. my cervix just will not dialate to let my babies out. the babies are always so low, and pressed against it, but nothing happens. my ob said he had never experienced anything like it, it is almost like i have a cerclage, but i dont. i have waiting 42 weeks to meet this new little person in hope that those constant contractions would work and still nothing so thursday is the day she will finally get to come out and greet us. please keep me in your thoughts and prayers for a safe delivery and speedy recovery!


----------



## CorbinsMama

Best wishes for a quick, safe delivery on Thursday! Enjoy your new little sweetie!


----------



## RiverMamma

femuhnistmama- Love, Light & Blessings to you!







Enjoy your little one & speedy recovery!


----------



## RiverMamma

Ok, I just have to vent for a minute... My best friend (who lives in AZ & I so rarely get to see,) was due in the begining of Oct. I got a call from her DH the other day saying that the baby had arrived. She called me the next day & explained what had happened. Ok, so she has a history of high blood preassure (her last pregnancy was induced at 38wks because of it,) Anyways, she said that her blood preassure was much better this time, but when she went in for her 35wk check up, they wanted to do a "contraction test" to see how the baby would react to contractions, (?????) so... they pumped her full of pitocin (at 35wks!) The baby's heart dropped a little bit, & they shipped her off to the OR. So now, she it at home with a gash in her gut, & her 4lb 2oz baby girl is under a heat lamp in a plastic box...alone.







I'm afraid this will affect her BF too.. she only BF her DS for 2 1/2 mo.







When I talked to her she said that she was Ok with the whole thing... but she sounded like she was about to cry any second. Even if she isn't upset, I am!!!! She birthed DS just fine w/ much worse BP problems, they had no right to take away her chance of birthing DD herself!!!







I'm sorry, I'm just upset that they caused her to have a pre-term c/s for no good reason.







Maby I'm just still a bit bitter about my c/s, even though it was nesicary. Thanks for leting me rant.


----------



## CorbinsMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RiverMamma* 
Anyways, she said that her blood preassure was much better this time, but when she went in for her 35wk check up, they wanted to do a "contraction test" to see how the baby would react to contractions, (?????)

I have never heard of such thing! Why on earth would they do such a risky "test"? What if the outcome had been more tragic than it already was?

Boy, if I was her, I would want some answers!


----------



## Jannah6

I'm 4 1/2 months pregnant with my 6th, my last birth was the only c-section. I need some feedback from you ladies. I'm having cramping and tightening of what I believe is my uterus, not at all like BH. It started last night, when I woke this morning the pain was gone.
The pain started again after I went downstairs to make breakfast. I think the pain is caused by going up and down the stairs, but of course I am not absolutely sure.
I was wondering if any of you ladies had similar pains? I'm thinking about calling my Dr., but have DD2 and DS3 at home. DH would have to come home and shuttle us to the Dr. Do you think I should call or is his normal? TIA


----------



## Jannah6

*RiverMamma* If I were your friend I'd definitely want some questions answers. This is one that she should definitely NOT let go. When she's well enough she should talk to other qualified medical professionals and a lawyer. What the heck was that DR. thinking???


----------



## CorbinsMama

Jannah 5, I had similar pains when pg with DD. However, it was 8 years between my pregnancies, although I did have hernia surgery about 2 years before getting pg with DD. It looks from your siggy that you had your last child a year ago? You might just have some residual pain from that being a fairly fresh scar.

If it's debilitating or unbearable pain, I would call the doc. But do take it easy anyway.


----------



## Jannah6

Thanks *CorbinsMama*, the pain is almost gone. I really do think it's the stairs. The Dr did say that I have a hernia, but she didn't seem concerned about it. Do you think it could be bothering me?


----------



## CorbinsMama

I bet it that's what's bothering you then. Even though I had my hernia repaired, the pain I felt was exactly at that site. Take those stairs slowly and don't carry anything with you. Carrying the laundry basket up and down stairs really got to me. That became DH's job!


----------



## RiverMamma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jannah5* 
*RiverMamma* If I were your friend I'd definitely want some questions answers. This is one that she should definitely NOT let go. When she's well enough she should talk to other qualified medical professionals and a lawyer. What the heck was that DR. thinking???

Yeah, I'm thinking I may have to take inititive & do some prodding arround at TMC (Tucson Medical Center) for her. Unfortunatly she is one of those people who has allot more faith in any stupid Dr. than in her own body.







So she won't question it. But yeah, sounds like grounds for a lawsuit to me. I just really hope that she can maintain BF, that's my biggest worry.







I just bought her a subscription to Mothering, so hopefully that will help bring her back down to Earth. She used to be crunchy, but seems to have gotten caught up in the whirlwind of fear based mainstream the last few years.


----------



## RiverMamma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calgrowing* 

My second child was delivered only 3 weeks early, I developed HELLP and was in critical condition. In hindsight they realized I had HELLP with the first baby, too.

What is HELLP?


----------



## claras_mom

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HELLP_syndrome

HELLP


----------



## claras_mom

Dd was born by c-section; policies in my town (a one hospital town, with a VBAC ban) make a second c-section seem likely--April 09. I'm still coming to terms with it. The good thing is that my OB seems open to discussion/questions. I don't think he'd agree to a VBAC, but would probably be open to other things.

I have to say my first wasn't traumatic at all--disappointing, but not traumatic. I had a long unmedicated labor, labored down, pushed for 5 hours, in a variety of positions, and her head still wasn't engaged. It was back labor as well. The spinal was actually rather...delicious...as it was the first time in days that my back hadn't been killing me.









I've seen different people say that the recovery from scheduled c/s is easier. What makes the difference, in your experience(s)?


----------



## RosesArePurple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *claras_mom* 
I've seen different people say that the recovery from scheduled c/s is easier. What makes the difference, in your experience(s)?

Being more mentally prepared for a surgery. And more prepared for recovery, in the sense of not overdoing anything physical and causing more pain, contracting my gut as soon as possible to help get my intestines working as fast as possible.

Having the surgery in the morning vs the middle of the night.

Some folks say if you haven't labored before a c/s it goes easier too because you aren't tired from labor. I can't speak to that. I didn't labor either time.


----------



## CorbinsMama

I was induced the first time, had no sleep the night before, and labored hard for a few hours before emergency c-sec. I was exhausted and had a difficult recovery.

The second time, I knew I was having a c-section although DD's condition (not moving) and low amniotic fluid necessitated an emergency c-sec 4 days sooner, it was in the afternoon, I was prepared (knew I would be having surgery), and had an easy recovery. DH was amazed at how well I was getting around in the hospital and then how well I functioned at home.


----------



## BetsyS

My scheduled c-section was easier recovery wise because I had better pain relief in the hospital. With the first one, I had never had a c-section before, so I just took the pain relief they gave me (a poorly working epidural PCA). This time I had a spinal with Duramorph, and it worked much better for me. I was able to move around at like 2 hours postpartum, up and walking to the bathroom within 12 hours, and I felt great. It really controlled my pain so that I was able to get moving quickly.

The first time, I hurt every time I moved in bed all night long (my section was at 10 pm).

I chose to have my scheduled c-section in the late afternoon (we got bumped, so it ended up after 6pm), so that I could go home after 36 hours. That worked best for me. If I'd had it done early in the morning, 36 hours would have been late afternoon or night, and I didn't want to go home then (and deal with crazy toddler bedtime, an hour drive home, that sort of thing).


----------



## momm-i-o

Are you not having more children because of the rupture? I just had my 5th cs- I was never upset about any of them at the time except for now. I also ruptured and had an emergency rcs. That was one week ago today. They told me- or rather lectured me about no more babies because of my ruptured uterus and it made me wonder why they called it a ruptured uterus- I thought they fixed it when they sewed me up during the surgery. Now I don't know how accurate the info is because the doc was so upset. It is way too soon to get my records but I am dying to know from an unbiased 3rd perspective if I really shouldn't have any more pregnancies. I guess maybe I'm in denial. I do know that I'll never have a natural birth. Maybe I don't belong in this tribe because I did have 3 babies born naturally though they died in the 2nd trimester. Why is this so important to us anyway? My dad shared news about my cousin- that she was going to have her baby on the 17th via c/s because baby was already 8 lbs. Needless to say I just cried for a long time. Why do you suppose it is?


----------



## egoldber

Quote:

Are you not having more children because of the rupture? I just had my 5th cs- I was never upset about any of them at the time except for now. I also ruptured and had an emergency rcs.
I don't know about the OP, but my post-rupture baby is about to turn 2.









I won't kid you though, it was a very high risk, high stress pregnancy. I was on pins and needles the whole time. I ended up having the c-section at 34 weeks because I was having contractions that they couldn't stop with meds and I had a window on my uterus on ultrasound (confirmed at delivery).

Since I lost my rupture baby, we decided to be better safe than sorry and delivered Amy at 34 weeks. She spent 2 weeks in the NICU but has been happy and healthy ever since.

Your rupture is very close, but I would talk to a high risk peri. IME, they actually tend to be less paranoid and more open than the typical OB. As the peri explained to me, once you have ruptured , you are more likely to rupture again since it is indicative that, for reasons they do not understand, some women just heal better than others.


----------



## Silvercrest79

I am the OP. My rupture baby is now 2 1/2. I can have more children with a scheduled c/s @ 36 wks. I am one of those people who do not heal well. Every injury I've ever had turns into a site of chronic pain/trouble and obviously I've never properly healed after each section like one should.

#1 was a section after 32 hours of labor and it was a long and painful recovery. #2 was a section after 8+ hours of mild labor and that was a quick and relatively painless recovery.
#3 was a section after 24 hours labor and the complete rupture. The initial recovery with multiple complications in the hospital (5 days) was MUCH worse than the other two put together for obvious reasons but I wasn't in as much pain afterward for as long as I was after #1 if that makes sense.

I expect to be on pins and needles when I am pregnant again. I had a peri with #3 too because of the dehiscence with #2. They did do an u/s to measure uterine thickness but at 35 wks and a 6lb baby it was still okay. By 41 weeks and an 8lb 9oz baby and 24 hours of labor it was absolutely NOT okay.


----------



## MaryLang

Silvercrest- Can you share what you know about dehiscences? I had a 3cm one with #3, and my doctor urged me not to try labor again, in fact he will not consider it. We are scheduling a 39wk C/S this time.


----------



## Norasmomma

Hello I have not posted on here before, but I think I am ready. My DD just turned 2 on the 11th and I am seriously thinking about #2.

DD's labor was pretty long and really weird, I was planning a hospital water birth at our wonderful baby friendly hospital. My pregnancy was extremely easy, no problems until the very end when I could hardly walk because of the mounting pressure on the left side of my pelvis. Everyone kept telling me to walk at the end because it would make labor easier, I couldn't friggin walk it hurt so bad







. So I didn't unless it was necessary.

Fast forward to the day I went into labor. Dh and I woke up to a beautiful day and I made us breakfast, we then watched football, and after the game I was on the phone whith my friend when I felt "something weird", I said to her, "I think my water just broke." Stood up and gush o rama. I have never seen my DH move so fast ever, he went from horizontal to up and moving like the Flash or something, lol.

Anyway my doctor was out of town, but I still called her DH and told him what had happened, he called back and said to come in and get checked out, I was 41 weeks to the day. So we got ready and left for the hospital which is 30 minutes away.

When we arrived everything in my birth plan began to unravel, my fluid which had been clear was now green, light green, but green. I instantly got a little freaked about meconium, plus I was dilated to a whopping 1.5cm, ooohhh. I was like great we are in for the long haul. I had to be monitored because of the mec, so instantly my water birth went bye-bye. Then I became violently ill, I'm talking all my breakfast and snacks thrown up, kicking my family out because I didn't want everyone to see me throwing up. And I kept on doing it. They gave me 2 shots of anti nausea medicine, and I still threw up, ugh. Throwing up and ctx SUCK, OMG it hurt really bad. I labored a long time, they did give me pit because I was just not dilating. I ended up having every medical intervention, because well nothing was happening on its own. Why? IDK. I labored all night and by the next am(around 9) they finally told me I should get an epidural, by this time I had been awake for over 24 hours. Plus I had only dilated to 7, after oh about 18+ hours of labor. The weirdest thing was I was so nice and jovial the whole time, saying thank you and please to the nurses, my DH and my mom. I was making jokes after the epi and was generally really nice, totally weird. The way things were going they had mentioned a c/s if things didn't progress soon because I had been stuck at 8 now for a long time. They said check again at 11 am, to see if I had made progress. DD was still doing extremely well the whole time.

11 am came and I had made a bit of progress, so they held off on the c/s, and let me continue to labor, I was really doing well still. At around 2 pm or so(I had now been in labor for at least 25 hours) I was checked and the nurse looked worried and said that I had been at a 9, but now I was back at an 8. I was like WTF, I am going backwards!!!! A bit later the Dr. came in and checked me and was like OMG 10, this girl needs to push.

All hell broke loose when pushing time came, first off my epi was 1/2 working, so I could feel 1/2 my body, plus I was friggin TIRED, I had been up for well over 34 hours, plus I had been puking and ctxing-yuck. So I pushed and every push I feel was putting dd further into the left side of my pelvis and squishing her neck, causing her to crash big time. The final straw was when my stomach/uterus went completely soft when I was to be ctx, soft like it felt like dough. The nurse was like something weird is going on here, and I was like my stomach has been hard for months, now it soft. Plus DD was crashing bad with the pushes. I pushed for about 3 hours, the other Dr was brought in and I was checked, DD was still high-really high.

It was then decided emergency c/s-now!! They said they needed to get DD out now. I was so thankful by this time, I had been up for nearly 38 hours and my body was giving out. Dd was out fairly quick once the decision was made and all was done, she came out very pink, VERY alert, and beautiful. The Dr was explaining everything to DH because he was so interested-I heard it all, although it is fuzzy. I had to have a pretty large T incision on my uterus because of DD's being so far down. I did get to hold her within an hour or so, she came out wanting to nurse-poor baby had a hickey on her arm from sucking on it. She had a great latch.

I was walking within 12 hours of this-I still remember seeing the Dr's face when he saw me walking after this whole experience, he was shocked-







(he seriously did look like this). I was then told the fact of the matter is I am not a candidate for VBAC-they even do them at this hospital, but I have a serious risk of rupture given what happened and the incision on my uterus. I am alright with the birthing of my DD, we were saved because the right decisions were made. Things could have been much different.

Now I am thinking about #2, a repeat c/s scares me a little, but I already did very well even with a long labor ending in an emergency c/s. A rcs would probably be fine, I would like to go as long as possible, but w/out the risk of labor as that is a pretty serious risk for myself and any baby IO would be carrying. Would love to red through this and see others rcs experiences.

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## CharlieBrown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norasmomma* 
A rcs would probably be fine, I would like to go as long as possible, but w/out the risk of labor as that is a pretty serious risk for myself and any baby IO would be carrying. Would love to red through this and see others rcs experiences.

Thanks for letting me share.

I've had 2 elective repeats and 1 "emergency" c/s. My first was emergencydue to fetal distress. I would much, much rather have a elective repeat thanlast second after being in labor for some time. I was well rested and emotionally ready for 2 and 3. I was 40weeks 3days for #2 and 39 weeks 3days for #3.


----------



## RiverMamma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norasmomma* 
I was checked and the nurse looked worried and said that I had been at a 9, but now I was back at an 8. I was like WTF, I am going backwards!!!!

she came out very pink, VERY alert, and beautiful. she came out wanting to nurse-poor baby had a hickey on her arm from sucking on it. She had a great latch.









x10

When I walked into the hospital, I went from 10cm to 2cm in seconds flat!

That is cute, yeah, mine was trying to suck her hands of by the time I got to her! Great nurser!


----------



## Norasmomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CharlieBrown* 
I've had 2 elective repeats and 1 "emergency" c/s. My first was emergencydue to fetal distress. I would much, much rather have a elective repeat thanlast second after being in labor for some time. I was well rested and emotionally ready for 2 and 3. I was 40weeks 3days for #2 and 39 weeks 3days for #3.

This is what I want to hear, I would really like to keep a baby in as long as possible. I know it would be way better to go in for an elective c/s than an emergency after a long labor, oh and I was extremely anemic too. The Dr couldn't believe how anemic I was and my skin was still pink and bright and I had energy. I really have the baby bug and I guess the good thing is I wouldn't be just waiting and waiting, then going through a futile labor. I was never even really that sad about the c/s, I just was pretty bummed about my waterbirth, but I went in with the thought that all that mattered was my baby and my life, how she came out was really not that important as long as we were fine.

Thanks charliebrown-you are helping make my decision to TTC a little easier. I am SO ready. So as far as scheduling what time of day is best? Also I have a 2 year old what about picking her up etc...I worry because I was not really supposed to do anything because of my T incision inside, they were pretty concerned about it. I know I wouldn't have that this time because she was so far descended, her shoulders were where most c/s babies heads are, so that necessitated the extra cut to pull her up and back out. Just would like to hear from mamas who had toddlers and c/s, how recovery went. Thanks-e


----------



## MizLiz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CharlieBrown* 
I've had 2 elective repeats and 1 "emergency" c/s. My first was emergency due to fetal distress. I would much, much rather have a elective repeat than last second after being in labor for some time. I was well rested and emotionally ready for 2 and 3. I was 40weeks 3days for #2 and 39 weeks 3days for #3.

This was the same for me. I was in labour with my first for a LONG time, but I only progressed to 4 cm before closing up again after 30 hours with my water broken... my baby wasn't doing well and I think the c-section was my only option at that point.

I had elective repeats for my next two babies (one was born at 39 weeks and 6 days and the other was born at 39 weeks and two days). The last one I had was the best because I knew from very early on in my pg that I was having a section (for my second pg I flip-flopped about whether or not I'd have a vbac so I felt less prepared for the section than I did for the last one). Although I was nervous for the elective surgery, I wasn't scared like I was for my first baby. The recoveries were pretty good and I was home from the hospital within 48 hours of surgery (compared to 6 days with my first).

I had both elective surgeries first thing in the morning... I didn't have any choice as to time of day. I did have the option of waiting to go into labour and then going for the surgery but I probably not ended up with my own obgyn (and it was important for me that she was the one doing the operation). Also, I haven't found much evidence that c-section babies benefit much from natural labour unless labour has had a chance to progress for much longer than it would if having an elective c-section.


----------



## Norasmomma

I recovered very quickly-I was walking within 12 hours post c/s after a long labor. I could have gone home the next day if I had made a stink about it, but we stayed an extra day just to make sure all was fine with myself and DD. They were very shocked that I recovered from surgery and a long labor so quickly-I guess I heal really quickly.

I cannot go into labor-the doctor told me this repeatedly-not a Vbac candidate too much risk of rupture because of my weird incision, he was gravely serious about this. word for word was many women can successfully have a vbac, but in your case since DD was so far down there is a much higher chance of uterine rupture. So I am totally at peace with things. My labor had progressed so far and DD was stuck beyond getting out, so that required my weird internal incision.

I was told that a rcs would be my option, but I would like to wait until 39 weeks or so, I don't feel comfortable with earlier, especially when historically my families babies are over 40 weekers. I was, DD was, so obviously we need a little more time in the womb. IDk, just my thoughts on it.


----------



## RiverMamma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norasmomma* 
I recovered very quickly-I was walking within 12 hours post c/s after a long labor. I could have gone home the next day if I had made a stink about it, but we stayed an extra day just to make sure all was fine with myself and DD. They were very shocked that I recovered from surgery and a long labor so quickly-I guess I heal really quickly.

Me too, I wanted to go home, I did make a stink about it. The OB said that I could go, but the Ped wanted to monitor DD for another day "because my water had been broken for so long" they were convinced she should have an infection.







We told them my water had been broken for 18hrs, when in reality it had been more like 31 hrs. (It's a shame they can't know the whole story & learn from it.







) Anyways, yeah I was walking the next morning, & never took any meds either. They didn't quite know what to think of me!







(Oh, & my labor was 3days, but we told them one.) Quick healing, hmmm... must be all that fresh air out on the River!

Now that I say that though... I actually bled for 12wks! Has anybody herd of this in relation to a c/s before? Or was it just because I can't sit still & not lift heavy things. (Stubborn, nurotic, stupid?)


----------



## pookel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *claras_mom* 
I've seen different people say that the recovery from scheduled c/s is easier. What makes the difference, in your experience(s)?

OMG, a hundred times easier! Absolutely. My biggest reason for not wanting to VBAC wasn't fear of rupture, but fear of a failed VBAC and a repeat section after labor. Corbin was very badly stuck and it took about half an hour, three people, and a vacuum extractor to pull him out. I couldn't walk upright for weeks. I was in terrible pain all the time. No infection - just torn and cut abdominal muscles.

The ERCS with Simon was so different, it was like night and day. Not a lot of fun when it was happening, but not awful, and I was feeling normal and walking around within a few days. Ideally I'd have had a VBAC, but it was great compared to the first c/s.


----------



## mamatoakd

I had my third by c-section almost one year ago. My first was an emergency after 23 hours of labor (most of it unmedicated - I had planned a natural delivery). I tried a VBAC for my second but we wound up with many of the same problems after about 10 hours of labor. #3 was a planned c-section and the recovery was much easier than the first two. After #3, I gave myself time to heal - I allowed myself to rest when I was tired, didn't do any laundry, cooking, cleaning, etc. for the first couple of weeks and in general, let people help me!

I agree that pushing the c-section as close to 40 weeks as possible is best. My third was born at 38 weeks and I really think that he was a couple weeks early. His skin was red and he had terrible digestive issues (i.e., really bad gas!!). My first was born at 40 weeks and my second at 42 weeks.

One other thing, not sure what other people have experienced but I felt that having a c-section with a toddler to care for was much harder than with older children. My oldest was 24 months when my second was born and both were very needy and required lots of hands-on care and attention. My third was born when the first two were 3+ and although they still need their mom, they don't need as much hands-on care (i.e., done with diaper changes, toddler-style meltdowns, and they can do a lot to take care of themselves like get dressed, brush hair, etc.).


----------



## Mrs-Mama

I'm 34 weeks pregnant and I am planning a repeat c-section due to a J-incision on my uterus. At first I was told that I _had_ to schedule because laboring with a vertical incision was too risky. Now, they've kinda backed off of that and don't seem opposed to a planned, but unscheduled c-section.

I really would like to not know in advance what day my daughter will be born, and it would give me reassurance that she's really ready to be born. I also kinda _want_ to feel labor again. On the other hand, if I schedule, I get to pick the OB who does it and everything will be less rushed. They will not schedule until at least 39 weeks, and I just have a feeling that I'll go into labor before that anyway, so it may not even matter.

But, please give me the pros and cons of scheduling!


----------



## TexasSuz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs-Mama* 
I'm 34 weeks pregnant and I am planning a repeat c-section due to a J-incision on my uterus. At first I was told that I _had_ to schedule because laboring with a vertical incision was too risky. Now, they've kinda backed off of that and don't seem opposed to a planned, but unscheduled c-section.

I really would like to not know in advance what day my daughter will be born, and it would give me reassurance that she's really ready to be born. I also kinda _want_ to feel labor again. On the other hand, if I schedule, I get to pick the OB who does it and everything will be less rushed. They will not schedule until at least 39 weeks, and I just have a feeling that I'll go into labor before that anyway, so it may not even matter.

But, please give me the pros and cons of scheduling!

I had one each way and I do not think it really matters too much. I too wanted to experience labor the second time since I did not have it the first time (the first one was scheduled-due to my health). I did enjoy getting to experience some labor but we got to the hospital and they did the section so fast that I really did not get a lot of labor time. It was also the middle of the night so it was crazy! If you make it to 39 weeks without going into labor then schedule. I walked like 4 miles or something (shopping ALL day at 5 different places) the day I went into labor. It really worked for me - I was two weeks early. But I also did not get my doctor and I really did not like the one that delivered for her!


----------



## Jannah6

I'm getting soooo jealous reading everyones birth stories. My first and only C/S wasn't planned. This birth and any other birth will be a planned C/S. While I'm praying for a healthy baby and a successful safe delivery and recovery, I just can't help feeling a sense of loss.

Anyone else go through this?


----------



## RosesArePurple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jannah5* 
I'm getting soooo jealous reading everyones birth stories. My first and only C/S wasn't planned. This birth and any other birth will be a planned C/S. While I'm praying for a healthy baby and a successful safe delivery and recovery, I just can't help feeling a sense of loss.

Anyone else go through this?

Oh yeah. I just stopped reading them after awhile. But sure, I went through it. Reading them made me happy for them, but overwhelmingly it made me feel bad for myself.

For me, I know I felt a bit cheated out of the opportunity to have all the good things that can come from a natural birth. I'll also say, it gets better with time like all bad feelings. (I'm biting the inside of my cheek as I typed that last bit...)

I think it's pretty common. Especially for those of us on MDC who want all that best natural everything for us and ours. That's one reason for this tribe. So we can voice our unhappiness with each other without anyone attempting to question our medical reasons for c/s.


----------



## claras_mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs-Mama* 
I really would like to not know in advance what day my daughter will be born, and it would give me reassurance that she's really ready to be born. I also kinda _want_ to feel labor again. On the other hand, if I schedule, I get to pick the OB who does it and everything will be less rushed. They will not schedule until at least 39 weeks, and I just have a feeling that I'll go into labor before that anyway, so it may not even matter.

But, please give me the pros and cons of scheduling!

Hey everyone, thanks for the insight on recovering from a planned c/s vs unplanned. The day after I posted, we went out of town and since then it's been a little nuts. I'd been intending to dig this thread out and today it's on the first page.









My ob is--so far; we've had one discussion about it--talking about scheduling 1-2 weeks prior to the due date, "because 50% of ruptures happen before labor." I don't want to choose my baby's birthday either; his response was that he'd be choosing it (a little tongue-in-cheek, but still







) based on when he's on-call. Before that appointment, I'd been thinking about the advantages of waiting to go into labor vs not knowing who would do the surgery. I mean....I didn't know last time, but the ability to choose the doc seemed a least a bright spot in the whole thing.


----------



## kohlby

I'm not done having the last birth yet but this is my last pregnancy and it has to be a c-section since I've already had two and I have some other risk factors. I'm a high risk pregnancy so this is the last one for me! (Plus, DH had testicular cancer and this baby was concieved right before chemo. So I'm not sure of the logistics of me getting pg again anyways, though I probably shouldn't try with my history).

My son ended up a c-section at 42 weeks after an attempted vaginal birth due to a true case of CPD. His head got stuck at the start of my pelvis, where it stayed not moving at all and me not dilating at all for 6 full hours before I'd let them do a c-section. (His vitals were good so I wanted to be certain!) He was 10lb 8oz, 23", but had a huge head. By 4 years old, his head was the same size as mine! Granted, I'm a petite 5'1", but that's still a big head!

My daughter was an attempted VBAC at 41 weeks which ended in c-section when her heartrate fell 12 hours into the attempted VBAC. She was also a true case of CPD but it was her chest, not her head, that was the problem. I had undiagnosed insulin issues and had passed the three hour GTT. However, she was 11lb 4oz, 23.5", had the chest pudge of a diabetic baby, and had low blood sugar at birth. Unlike my son, she's very small boned so she was not supposed to be that big. She would have ended up a true case of shoulder dystocia had her large head fit. (Her head was 1/4 inch smaller than my son's).

I haven't been told when I'll have to have the c-section. My RE mentioned she wanted me to have it done at 38 weeks due to my insulin issues in the past. The fetal-maternal specialist mentioned 39 weeks as things stand now. However, they're still testing me and if another blood clotting disorder comes back positive, then I'll be on heparin as well. So, I'm not sure how that will change things. (I'm already on baby aspirin and will go on coumadin for the 6 weeks post-partum). Since my other two babies were 41 and 42 weeks, I worry that 38 weeks is too soon. But I also understand that I'm high risk so we'll figure it out for sure closer to the time depending how things play out.


----------



## Jannah6

I just found out that a friend is in the hospital 3 weeks after her c-section. She had pre-eclampsia and delivered a premature baby. I feel so bad for her, her baby just got home on Sunday. Now she's in the hospital.

Has anyone ever had collapsed lungs after a c-section?


----------



## RiverMamma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jannah5* 
I'm getting soooo jealous reading everyones birth stories. My first and only C/S wasn't planned. This birth and any other birth will be a planned C/S. While I'm praying for a healthy baby and a successful safe delivery and recovery, I just can't help feeling a sense of loss.

Anyone else go through this?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *RosesArePurple* 
Oh yeah. I just stopped reading them after awhile. But sure, I went through it. Reading them made me happy for them, but overwhelmingly it made me feel bad for myself.

I herd another c/s mom say that she felt like she didn't even have a birth story, because it wasn't a good one.

I think that we have birth story's that are equally valid and important, and need to be told too.

I asked my cousin who had a hospital transfer & VE to tell me her birth story before my birth. She said she didn't like to tell her story to pg women because it wasn't a good one, but told me anyway. I was sooooo greatul she did!!! I thought about her allot during my hospital transfer. Ina May put some of the not so good stories in Spiritual Midwiffery. I think our stories need to be herd. And actually, our stories are probly pretty good compared to what they could have been a few hundred years ago... we are all here, alive and well, and we have beautifull healthy children. Let's empower ourselves by claiming our birth stories.


----------



## MaryLang

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RiverMamma* 
I herd another c/s mom say that she felt like she didn't even have a birth story, because it wasn't a good one.

I think that we have birth story's that are equally valid and important, and need to be told too.

I asked my cousin who had a hospital transfer & VE to tell me her birth story before my birth. She said she didn't like to tell her story to pg women because it wasn't a good one, but told me anyway. I was sooooo greatul she did!!! I thought about her allot during my hospital transfer. Ina May put some of the not so good stories in Spiritual Midwiffery. I think our stories need to be herd. And actually, our stories are probly pretty good compared to what they could have been a few hundred years ago... we are all here, alive and well, and we have beautifull healthy children. Let's empower ourselves by claiming our birth stories.

















Beautiful!


----------



## mamatoakd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaryLang* 







Beautiful!

I agree - I've often thought about the fact that a generation or two ago, my dd, me or both of us wouldn't have made it. I have a birth stories for each of my children and they're just as valid as any of the others!


----------



## Jannah6

*NAK*
So anyone want to tell their birth story?


----------



## RiverMamma

I reciently posted mine, there is a link in my sig.

ps. what does NAK mean?


----------



## Mrs-Mama

NAK = Nursing At Keyboard


----------



## RiverMamma

Oh! Me too!


----------



## RiverMamma

I just watched my dog give birth the other night, it was beautifull and amazing, it also left me feeling like I defonitly got jyped out of something really magical.


----------



## Jannah6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RiverMamma* 
I just watched my dog give birth the other night, it was beautifull and amazing, it also left me feeling like I defonitly got jyped out of something really magical.


----------



## momm-i-o

I have been seriously considering becoming a midwife because I am so enamored with the whole birth process. I hate thinking that because of my "poor obstetric history" I'd be a poor one (can't really understand sort of a thing...). Even still, I think that I have a good handle on birth and I think because I ruptured during my last labor I wouldn't be prone to letting my personal feelings on cs or home birth interfere with a professional assessment of a situation that may need to transfer. Even still, I have so many issues to work out- most of them dealing with hospital people. I didn't have any cs that I feel were extremely necessary except for my last one (rupture qualifies as needing a cs). I get so angry now about the previous ones that caused this one. I got really mad about a vet at our local zoo who had to "help" a condor come out of it's shell. This particular bird was very rarely bred in captivity. It spent awhile in the nicu (for birds) because it was so weak from birth (the article said). I think what really happened is the vet didn't trust birth and didn't want to trust the bird to do what it innately knew to do. What about the momma bird! Poor thing, waiting to see her baby!

Here's a link to my birth story, though I'm not as savvy as those who can post links with a word! http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=976509


----------



## RiverMamma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momm-i-o* 
I have been seriously considering becoming a midwife because I am so enamored with the whole birth process.

Here's a link to my birth story, though I'm not as savvy as those who can post links with a word! http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=976509

I have always been interested in midwiffery, but always felt like I had to give birth myself before I could help anyone else do it. After my c/s I felt like I hadn't given birth, & like that dream had been dashed, for now anyways. Labor though, I can labor! I know how to do that! I have thought about beeing a doula. Although, I still kinda have these rediculous feelings of unworth. I have lots of friends taking a midwiffery class right now... my best friend is a MW. I dunno, just a little disheartining for me. I know it's just my own emotional blocks there. I hope you persue it though! Follow your heart!

the word for a link is actually really easy, when you insert your link in the little box that pops up when you click the globe icon, it comes up in your message as highlighted. When it is still highlighted, just type whatever word or phrase you want, & that's what you will see in the post!


----------



## MAWebster92182

I have had 2 c/s. My son was a scheduled induction, but after FTP, was offered the choice of a c-section, which I accepted. My DD was a scheduled c/s (12/19), which ended up being moved up almost 2 weeks before the original date it was scheduled for (12/31). If/when we have a 3rd child, I'm hoping to at least attempt a VBAC, though I'm not sure how feasible that is in my area (pretty rural) after 2 c/s. There isn't a whole lot of support from the OB world as far as VBAC go, at least around here.

I have said before that I felt jipped about having a c/s with DS....I guess because I wasn't expecting it to happen. DD birth I was completely fine with, though I still would have at least like to felt like I had the option to attempt VBAC (which I wasn't offered).

I am in the process of becoming a doula, for the simple fact that I, too, am empowered by birth. I love every aspect of it....I want to be there for any woman in any way I can when she's experiencing it.


----------



## Jannah6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MAWebster92182* 
I have said before that I felt jipped about having a c/s with DS....I guess because I wasn't expecting it to happen. DD birth I was completely fine with, though I still would have at least like to felt like I had the option to attempt VBAC (which I wasn't offered).

I'm the total opposite I was fine with my first c-section, at least before it happened. With this one I feel cheated. Maybe because I found out I'd have to have a C/S on the day of the C/S? This time around I have more time to process and think about it?

BTW, has anyone ever videotaped their C/S?


----------



## momm-i-o

I imagine that would be a very confident ob that would allow the taping of a cs! I always wished mine could have been taped but I never bothered to even ask!


----------



## MizLiz

:

My dh wanted to take a short video right after dd2 was born but it wasn't allowed in the OR. He was allowed to take lots of still photos of the baby, and back when I had ds, my best friend took tons of photos of the surgery (baby being pulled out of my belly, all in black and white).


----------



## Alcyone

It's incredible how many videos of it are on youtube. I don't think I'm ready to watch any of them yet, but I can see there are tons!


----------



## RiverMamma

I don't think that I'm ready to watch any c/s videos yet either, but just before DD was born the article explaining c/s in Mothering Magazine came out, w/ pictures & all. I couldn't read it, I couldn't even look at it. When we got home though, I forced myselt to read it & look at the pictures, just so I had a better understanding of what happened to me... it was a big step for me... not easy.


----------



## meredyth0315

I can't believe I never saw this thread before!! I just had my 3rd c/s August 22nd and it was wonderful... never thought I'd really say that









My 1st was for placental abruption after 2 failed inductions. 2nd was for transverse presentation. 3rd was for transverse presentation (failed HBA2C) as my mw couldn't deliver him.

I'm at a point where I feel obsessed with having another baby. Both my OB and a new mw are on board for a VBA3C, but I'm concerned about another transverse baby. When I get pg again it will be our last and on one hand I'm afraid that I'll have bad issues if the VBA3C doesn't work, but I can at least plan the c/s again on my terms. This last one was on my terms and I feel it really made all the difference.

Sorry to be so OT, I just had to get that out


----------



## Norasmomma

Well on the thought of watching them I have and I don't have really any problems about it. My DH watched mine, he was sitting in a chair and basically craning his neck so hard the Dr asked if he'd like to stand up to watch, he was like "sure". I remember hearing them talk about what they were doing, why they were doing it. I even heard him say why the extra cut was necessary for DD to get out, he _explained_ almost every detail to my DH. I was pretty groggy at some moments of the c/s, but I do remember various part and pieces.

The only part of my whole experience I'm bummed about is not even getting to try for my waterbirth, and there is just no way to do a VBAC with my T incision on my uterus, it was pretty obvious by what the Dr said. Dh and I were just talking about this, and he pretty serious when he said, look the Dr told me that you just really should not labor. My chance of rupture is phenomenally higher than most women with c/s because of my T, I actually can feel how low and long it really was. I am totally fine with my c/s, especially after our talk the other night. DH just had that really serious look of concern(because we were talking h/b, vbac, and differing birth stories).

I will never feel like it was the worst thing that could have happened, it could be much worse. I have a beautiful DD and am seriously ready for another child who will be born via c/s. I still feel like I am very powerful I can grow a healthy, beautiful child and because of medical issues-I can still birth, it's just in a different way.


----------



## RiverMamma

Welcome meredyth0315!!!







Acording to Ina May, transverse presentations can sometimes be linked to underlying, unresolved emotional issues. I'm guessing that my DD's cord entangelment situation might have had something to do with unresolved underlying emotional issues.







It might be worth looking into hypnosis maby? Anyways, I think at this point the thing to do is enjoy your new little one (BTW I'm glad your c/s went so well!) and give your body a good year or so to heal & recover before thinking about conception again let alone your VBA3C. Personally I would be freaked out about the thought of VBAC before I was really sure that I was HEALED. Anyways, your first, Placental abruption... wow, that's scarry.









Norasmomma, you are one brave woman. You'v really watched c/s videos since yours? I'm not there yet. & yeah, I think if I were in your shoes (or had your incision rather,) I wouldn't be thinking VBAC either. At least you know what your in for next time. You mentiond your ready for #2... are you guys thinking about TTC? Oh, my DH watched my c/s too, & they told him he could stand up to watch DD emerge... he started shaking! I asked if he was OK, he said yes & stoped shaking. Later he told me he had a really hard time seeing my belly cut open, which is funny, cuz he is a hunter & has cut open many a deer, elk, & other game belly. He's usualy not phased by much. I guess it's different when it's your wife.


----------



## Norasmomma

Yeah we're close, in fact DH said yesterday that we already created one beautiful little girl, that we should see what else we could create, LOL. He's funny. We planned to try when Nora was 2, and I really liked being pg in the summer(I know weird), so we are aiming at a late Nov, Dec to TTC. Nora was born in Sept we both like that time of year and it was a great time for us to have her, summer was over, it's nice but not hot and it's beautiful. We'd be aiming for a Sept-Nov b-day(depending on how long it takes). Of course if it takes longer I would be fine with anything, but if I get my way this is how it will be.

Anyway...got to go check on my little girl, she's probably causing chaos somewhere.


----------



## RiverMamma

: Congratulations & good luck Norasmomma!!!

BTW, somewhere in the back 'o beyond of this thread were some really good suggestions for a c/s birth plan, might be worth digging for them.


----------



## Jannah6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alcyone* 
It's incredible how many videos of it are on youtube. I don't think I'm ready to watch any of them yet, but I can see there are tons!


No, I couldn't watch it before my c-section. Honestly, I don't even know if I'd be able to watch my own.


----------



## Jannah6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RiverMamma* 
Welcome meredyth0315!!!







Oh, my DH watched my c/s too, & they told him he could stand up to watch DD emerge... he started shaking! I asked if he was OK, he said yes & stoped shaking. Later he told me he had a really hard time seeing my belly cut open, which is funny, cuz he is a hunter & has cut open many a deer, elk, & other game belly. He's usualy not phased by much. I guess it's different when it's your wife.

When they had the baby out and on the little baby exam table, DH went to see him. On his way back to sit beside me, DH looked at my opened up belly. when he sat down he said, "I'm Hot". The nurse escorted him out, but once he was out they didn't allow him back in







I'm not surprised that he got "hot", he can't even stomach seeing blood drawn


----------



## RiverMamma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jannah5* 
No, I couldn't watch it before my c-section. Honestly, I don't even know if I'd be able to watch my own.

Watching my own would be the worst, I have a hard enough time thinking that they cut my belly open, I know I couldn't watch my belly beeing cut open! Oooh... I'm getting light headed just thinking about it!









Oh, & Jannah5, no big suprise your DH couldn't handel it having a weak stomach, like I said, mine couldn't & he has a stomach of steel! Goodness know I couldn't reach elbow deep into an elk & pull out piles of guts!


----------



## louloubean

this has really got me thinking!
i may ask for the mirror to see it this time! i'm darn curious to see the process.

though i have gut deer, i'm not sure how i'll react to seeing my own guts...
i suppose i can always close my eyes.

18 days to go until my second c-section!







:
i am looking forward to meeting the new little babe.


----------



## Jannah6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *louloubean* 
this has really got me thinking!
i may ask for the mirror to see it this time! i'm darn curious to see the process.

though i have gut deer, i'm not sure how i'll react to seeing my own guts...
i suppose i can always close my eyes.

18 days to go until my second c-section!







:
i am looking forward to meeting the new little babe.

















: All the best to you.


----------



## RiverMamma

Stronger woman than I louloubean! Blessings on your birth & new LO!


----------



## mollusk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MizLiz* 







:

My dh wanted to take a short video right after dd2 was born but it wasn't allowed in the OR. He was allowed to take lots of still photos of the baby, and back when I had ds, my best friend took tons of photos of the surgery (baby being pulled out of my belly, all in black and white).


we documented the last month, parts of the 30 hrs labor, the life saving csection, and then life afterwards. no one had a problem with dh video taping the c/s, which i was surprised.... many hospitals have policies against it. but its pretty crazy, it starts with my OB slicing and includes her unwinding the wrapped u/c that was tight around his neck







and purple li'l bod.

i've been thinking about vbac often....the b.c. in my area does not do them. but i like the idea of having prenatal care in this type of environment...

BUT i wouldn't put it on YOUTUBE! ....we're too private for that and who would want to see what we documented, its just for us at least thats how we look at


----------



## momz3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *louloubean* 
this has really got me thinking!
i may ask for the mirror to see it this time! i'm darn curious to see the process.

though i have gut deer, i'm not sure how i'll react to seeing my own guts...
i suppose i can always close my eyes.

18 days to go until my second c-section!







:
i am looking forward to meeting the new little babe.










They asked me if I wanted to watch ...my husband did and the expressions on his face were hilarious. After that, I opted NOT to watch.


----------



## Quindin

My sister has had 3 babies by c-section (long story, but as much as she would like, she can't go for a VBAC for many reasons...)
Anyway, she wants to have more children, but a couple of people have told her that she cannot have more than 3 sections. Is that true?
If not, can you share links with that info? I would love to show it to her to easer her mind.


----------



## momm-i-o

I've had 5 and they finally said that I should seriously consider no more pregnancies- the scar tissue is really bad. They couldn't even give me a hysterectomy at the last cs. I guess I'm glad for the no cs- I definately wouldn't have wanted a hysterectomy, I'm only 33.


----------



## mamatoakd

During my last pregnancy (3rd), I was told by the perinatologist that after three c-sections the risk of uterine rupture increases exponentially. I thought that was odd and figured that there must be more to the story so asked my OB about it. The OB basically reassured me that a 4th baby by c-section would be fine for me - there are lots of factors that go into the risks, including demographics, education, maternal health and care, etc.

I'd say that your sister should talk to her own OB about it. I happen to live in an area that has great hospitals, my OB teaches at the university, and I've healed well from previous c-sections, etc.

Didn't Ethel Kennedy have something like 11 c-sections?


----------



## Drummer's Wife

I've heard that once you get to the fifth and beyond, it gets more riskier. I'll take the chance though, as I am planning another baby.


----------



## MaryLang

My OB just delivered a mother with her 10th C/S! It can be done.


----------



## Jannah6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatoakd* 

Didn't Ethel Kennedy have something like 11 c-sections?

Yup. When I used to go to babycenter.com there were a few women who had way more than 3 c/s. Personally, I have a friend who had 5.


----------



## Jannah6

Maybe you ladies can help me. I'd like to hear from those who've had a vaginal birth and then a c/s. I'm almost 7 months and I'm feeling like I do during the last couple of weeks during my pregnancies, crampy, lower back pain, pressure. Plus my uterus feels like it's being stretched, not contracting more like pulling. Is this because I had a c/s last time around?


----------



## MaryLang

I've had 3 c/s's and haven't had any feelings like that, that I can remember. Although, it might be because I've only had c-births and don't know what to compare to.


----------



## Leisha

Hi!
I guess I belong here too









I tried to read the whole thread but I only got to page 7 so far







but it's interesting to see everyone's take on this. I'll definitely read more but I wanted to post now dd is asleep and I have some time









I had my dd by c-section and any future babies will also be C/S.
I'm one of those who's pelvis is too narrow. I understand that that's what a lot of women are told, and it's not always true (?).
But I do trust my gyn - AFAIK over here, there are less unnecessary c-sections than in the US for example. I've never heard of anyone over here scheduling a c/s because it seemed more convenient or something.

I have 3 gynaecologists (group practice) and I have asked all of them, repeatedly, if my c/s was necessary (both before and after I had it). They all then looked at the scan results and said that yes, it was. A few hundred years ago, I'd have been in labour for hours/days, and then me and my baby would have eventually died.

I love MDC for its "critical mind" and non-mainstream views and refusal to just do what we're told, and I did a bunch of googling when I heard i had to have a c/s so I know there is a lot of unnecessary ones, but I don't like being made to feel "stupid" for believing my gyn when she said there was no other way. (That isn't meant to anyone in particular!! it's just a slight vibe I pick up sometimes, both here on MDC and (more) on other websites I found)

Anyway... My pelvis was measured by X-ray at 41 weeks (baby hadn't dropped at all) and it was well narrower then the minimum that would allow even a chance of a baby passing through. I specifically asked if that was a common problem, because if my gyn would have answered "yes", I would probably have doubted the accuracy - I firmly believe that most babies DO fit through most women's pelvises!!
My gyn said it is pretty rare to have a pelvis that is truly too narrow.

So anyway, I had the section two days later.

When I heard I had to have a c/s, I was surprised/shocked/scared I guess. I mean, it's kind of major abdominal surgery isn't it?
Luckily, it went really well; i could walk around a bit within 24 hours. The scar is barely visible, it's below the hair line.

Do I mourn not having birthed my dd vaginally? Yes and no I guess... thing is, I'm the first of my group of friends to have a baby. So for now, I don't really "know any better" in a way - I wonder if in the future I will mourn it more?

One of my friends is pregnant now, and recently I've been thinking about it. I think I will be a bit jealous of her when/if she has her baby vaginally (which she probably will). Cause it's (or I think it is) a really intense thing that I will just never experience.
I do think that I'll somehow feel that she's slightly "above" me, having done something so amazing as birthing a baby that way.
And if all my friends go on to have their babies vaginally, I might feel a small bit inferior for not being able to do that. And, stupidly, a bit "left out" I suppose. I will never experience that and I won't be able to discuss how it feels to be in labour etc. Even though I know, rationally, that it doesn't make me inferior, it still feels a tiny bit as if, well... i can't do this big thing that is _what women do_. So I kind of feel a bit embarrassed about it, almost.









OTOH, I'm just really, really happy with my dd







and it doesn't make me less of a good mommy. In the big scheme of things, it's not that important.
Also I was lucky I think, to have such an easy recovery from my c/s - beforehand, I was afraid I would be in pain for weeks, not being able to do much etc. But it was absolutely fine. If things don't go as smoothly, it's more difficult to come to terms with, I'm sure.

Anyway... hugs to all who have (had) difficulties coming to terms with their s/c or had traumatic experiences - and to everyone else in this tribe too!









eta: omg, i can never just post a *short* reply


----------



## CorbinsMama

Your DD is beautiful, Leisha! I love that fuzzy little head.

I truly have a narrow pelvis as well. I was induced with DS and stalled at 4 cm. When I had my c/s, DH told me the doctor's hands were shaking with the force of trying to pull him out of my pelvis. It took two doctors to get him out.

The irony with DD's birth was that she was so tiny (IUGR -- 4 pounds 14 ounces) that, if she wasn't in distress, I probably could have pushed her out.


----------



## RosesArePurple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leisha* 
Hi!
I guess I belong here too









I had my dd by c-section and any future babies will also be C/S.
I'm one of those who's pelvis is too narrow. I understand that that's what a lot of women are told, and it's not always true (?).
But I do trust my gyn - AFAIK over here, there are less unnecessary c-sections than in the US for example. I've never heard of anyone over here scheduling a c/s because it seemed more convenient or something.

eta: omg, i can never just post a *short* reply









Welcome! and here's another "too small" person! I am 4'7" and refused to believe I was too small. The first c/s was partly because of fetal distress. The OB suggested that the baby never dropped (at 41 weeks) was because I was too small.

At the second pregnancy, I was in Canada and went to a great midwifery practice. They tried to be supportive and in fact were so good at it, they didn't let on that they didn't really believe I could until we had made the decision with an OB (I got caught with gestational diebetes and had to go to an OB in addition to my midwives) to schedule a c/s. The OB took one look at me when I showed up and said "No way can you." Then after ultrasounds which showed my kids head at the 90%, she said "No way you can". I was frustrated and called her "Dr. Knife Happy" behind her back. She was really a great Doctor. But I was in denial.

I also did a lot of "Isn't great you married a woman who can't birth your babies and would have died a hundred years ago" to my dh. He usually shot me down real fast before I could get too upset. I am thankful to have modern medicine. And two cool kids!

You'd think I'd be over this by now....


----------



## RiverMamma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RosesArePurple* 
Welcome! and here's another "too small" person! I am 4'7" and refused to believe I was too small. The first c/s was partly because of fetal distress. The OB suggested that the baby never dropped (at 41 weeks) was because I was too small.

I also did a lot of "Isn't great you married a woman who can't birth your babies and would have died a hundred years ago" to my dh. He usually shot me down real fast before I could get too upset. I am thankful to have modern medicine. And two cool kids!

You'd think I'd be over this by now....

Hey, I'm 5'9" with plenty big birthing hips, & my DH too married a woman who would have died & taken his baby with her 100yrs ago! I guess you just can't pick um from the looks!







We had a pretty severe cord entangelment situation, nothing to do with having enough room or not. Yeah, I am very greatfull to modern medicine... but yeah, I'm not over it either...


----------



## Jannah6

Has anyone had a postpartum nurse come to their home after the baby was born? If so, for how many days and did your insurance cover the cost?


----------



## RosesArePurple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jannah6* 
Has anyone had a postpartum nurse come to their home after the baby was born? If so, for how many days and did your insurance cover the cost?

This probably won't be useful, but...

I had Ian in Vancouver, BC. I was under the care of a midwifery. They came to my house a few times! because Ian lost more than 10% of his birth weight. My understanding is that if all had gone well, they would have made 1 house visit and if I had not been with my midwifery, I would have had a community nurse drop by once.

I loved my midwifery!!!


----------



## RiverMamma

has anyone here ever had those "desolving" stitches working their way out of your scar up to 8mo later? I just pulled another piece of stitch out yesterday. They seem to work their way out untill they feel pokey & then I grab w/ tweezers. Is this normal? or should they have disolved by now?


----------



## MizLiz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RiverMamma* 
has anyone here ever had those "desolving" stitches working their way out of your scar up to 8mo later? I just pulled another piece of stitch out yesterday. They seem to work their way out untill they feel pokey & then I grab w/ tweezers. Is this normal? or should they have disolved by now?

Yup, I had this for all of my sections, for a couple of the stitches with the larger knots in them (they must be too large to dissolve properly). I had my doc do the same as you did, just pull the stitch out as much as possible with tweezers and them clip it off with scissors. I'm sure I could have done it myself, but I was squeamish about it


----------



## tuppence

I just wanted to say hi and that I'm so glad I found this thread! I had a c-section with DS1 , which I was happy to have after 30 hrs of labor and 3 hrs of pushing, lol. I healed fine and had been planning a VBAC for this baby due in a few weeks. However, DS2 is transverse with his feet and hands at my cervix and not much room to move around, so it looks like I'll be scheduling another c-section right after Xmas.

I haven't said much about it to anyone because I'm tired of hearing about how my doctors are just knife happy and there's no reason, etc. I've done my research--I had thought DS1 was malpositioned because I was induced for pre-e and that the pitocin had forced him into my pelvis before he had a chance to get properly positioned, but now I think it's something about my shape/pelvis. I'm super shortwaisted and had a pelvic injury, both of which, according to spinning babies, can be contributing factors to bad positioning, but DS1 was posterior, asynclitic and had a nuchal hand. He never moved past 0 station.

Everyone keeps saying that there's a good chance DS2 will move, but I don't think he will--he's measuring over two weeks ahead and is seriously jammed into me--hasn't moved from this position in a couple of months. And I'm not going into another labor like I had with DS1. Just not putting myself or my husband though that again.

So, anyway, thanks for letting me vent! I go see the OB on Mon and should have more definite news then.


----------



## claras_mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jannah6* 
Has anyone had a postpartum nurse come to their home after the baby was born? If so, for how many days and did your insurance cover the cost?

The program our local hospital has has a visit right after you come home--like the next day--then a couple of others in the first 2-3 months. Wish I could remember.

It was nice. The nurse talked about how to make a sling out of stretchy fabric, helped solve some latching problems (that the lactation consultants at the hospital hadn't quite managed; just another perspective did the trick), gave advice on pp edema, checked out dd...oh, and told me that if dd had already gained back her birth weight (which she had) there was no reason in the world to _wake her up_ for a 2 am feeding.









All that in about an hour!


----------



## RiverMamma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tuppence* 
I just wanted to say hi and that I'm so glad I found this thread! I had a c-section with DS1 , which I was happy to have after 30 hrs of labor and 3 hrs of pushing, lol. I healed fine and had been planning a VBAC for this baby due in a few weeks. However, DS2 is transverse with his feet and hands at my cervix and not much room to move around, so it looks like I'll be scheduling another c-section right after Xmas.

Isn't it amazing how different we all are? For me, the three day labor & two days of pushing were the easy part!







It was accepting the c/s that was hard for me... in fact it was the single most difficult thing I have ever done in my entire life! I bet the emotional recovery was allot easier for you, it's been 9mo since my c/s & I still have some serious emotional issues around it, even though it saved my daughter & I's lives...

Anyways, welcome to the thread! There are some really good c/s birthplan layouts further back in this thread somewhere.
Happy Holidays & Happy Belly Birthing!!!!


----------



## Breeder

I've never seen this thread but I am certainly qualified to join.

Brief history of births:

DS1 - Was in the head down position on my Friday appt before my due date. I was dilated 3cm, the OB thought she'd get the call about me that wkend. By Mon morning he was in the Frank Breech position (butt down) and would not turn back around. I was scheduled for a c/s the following day. J was born into the world at 4:56pm - I did not get to hold him in my arms until it was nearing 8pm.







I was forced to recover away from my babe and my husband. My OB vanished and they "had" to get her approval before they would take me to my room.









six years later I had:

DS2- I worked through my whole pregnancy to have a VBAC, I had a midwife and an OB who were very pro-natural birth, a VBAC friendly hospital, a lovely chiropractor I labored at home until the contractions were on top of one another, I had all the natural pain relieving positions practiced and memorized. I refused pain medication, the epi, etc and I walked the halls. After off the chart contractions all night long I had not made it past 2cm... an ultrasound was done and he had flipped into the Frank breech position just like his brother. He would not go back.

I was heartbroken.

But I had my baby with me from the time I was stitched up until I left the hospital. He did not leave my sight and he was nursing within ten minutes of being born.

I will always be disapointed that I didn't get a healing VBAC, but I am thankful that my children and I are both healthy.


----------



## RiverMamma

Breeder, Welcome! &


----------



## jewelsJZ

Well I guess I belong to this tribe now. Just had my 3rd and last baby via c-section 10 days ago. I tried very hard to have a VBA2C but really towards the end I got tired of fighting with the doctors about it and one risk after another kept being discovered (high amniotic fluid, a thyroid disorder, a blood sugar issue) that I just gave up. I am sad that I didn't get to naturally birth any of my children, but very happy that they are here and all three are healthy.
I have some sadness about my newest little peanut's birth. The anesthesiologist was horrible and yelled at me while trying to put the spinal in, threatened to knock me out completely for the birth because I was wiggling and in pain from the needle going into my back. Then the hospital separated me from dh and the baby for an hour in the recovery room. This was a different hospital from where I had my other two kids where they "allowed" you to have the baby right away and I could breastfeed within minutes. I was shocked and unprepared for this. There was absolutely no one in this huge room except me and one nurse and my baby was not requiring medical attention, so there was no reason they couldn't have let my dh and ds be there with me. Just needed to vent about that because I haven't talked about it much.
Anyway, I am having so much pain with this c-section. The other two I only took pain meds for one or two days, bounced back really fast, was able to pick up my toddler. This one, I am just having soooo much pain. Has anyone else experienced that? How long is it going to take to feel better?


----------



## Peppermint

jewelsJZ- I am so sorry that you had to be separated from your dh and babe, I bet that and the awful anesthesiologist are a part of your tougher recovery. I know from my 4 sections, that having a wonderful Dr. and hospital made all of the difference, even in my recovery. Getting the right pain meds helped too







.

I am sorry I never post to this thread anymore, it's been going so long, I do read all of the new birth stories coming in, and I appreciate everyone posting here.

I am always wondering if I will do this again. It is sad because I know that if I didn't have to worry about the health aspects of another section, I would surely have another little one in a couple of years, but- I know at this point I am at higher risk for placenta acreta (sp?) and last time I had some pre-term labor, etc. Hopefully God will make it all clear for me when/if the time comes.


----------



## Jannah6

*JewelsJZ*, I'm so so sorry that you had to go through this








I've had one c-section so far and had to take pain meds for 2 weeks








I'm hoping that this time around it will be easier. I hope you are feeling back to yourself very soon.


----------



## robynholly

I know I am not a member of this tribe because I haven't gone through it, but I thought you all would be the prefect ones to give advice.

I just found out less than a week ago that my baby who we thought was head down is now breech. I am 39 1/2 weeks along and have been doing acupuncture, moxa treaments, reiki, the webster technique and we tried an external version and so far nothing. I am hoping that the cord isn't wrapped around him because I think he would have shown distress during the version (do you think this is true?) Anyway, I am so confused about what to do. Should I schedule a C-Section so I lower my chances of having an emergency c-section? Or should I just let him come when he is ready whether he has flipped or not? It has been such a difficult week and I am just so scared and unsure. Any help would be wonderful.


----------



## RiverMamma

Robynholly, breech vaginal births are possible & can happen beautifuly & naturaly. If your Dr. or MW are ok w/ it then I would say go for it girl! Also, if you do end up w/ a c/s then atleast you are prepared for the posibility. From what I understand, a little heads up goes a long way, women who are aware of a possible c/s or plan them tend to recover much quicker. Also, if it is a cord entanglement situation, it likley won't be an emergency. My DD was tangled up next to the placenta & I had a three day labor at home before we went to the hospital (I pushed for 2 of those days.) I had even begun to pull the cord out of the placenta, & it still wasn't an emergency situation. (BTW I am an hour drive from the nearest hospital, we had plenty of time.) I think the hard part for me was the shock of it, even on the way to the hospital the thought of a c/s hadn't even occured to me. Needless to say it made the whole ordeal pretty traumatic for me. I took a long time to recover, I bled for 12 wks. I was walking the next morning, but the long recovery period was _long._ I would recomend looking through the archives of this thread for some c/s birth plan ideas, threre are some good ones somewhere here. I obviously didn't have such a thing & wish I had. Blessings on your birth regardless of how your LO arives!







:


----------



## 4Blessings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robynholly* 
I know I am not a member of this tribe because I haven't gone through it, but I thought you all would be the prefect ones to give advice.

I just found out less than a week ago that my baby who we thought was head down is now breech. I am 39 1/2 weeks along and have been doing acupuncture, moxa treaments, reiki, the webster technique and we tried an external version and so far nothing. I am hoping that the cord isn't wrapped around him because I think he would have shown distress during the version (do you think this is true?) Anyway, I am so confused about what to do. Should I schedule a C-Section so I lower my chances of having an emergency c-section? Or should I just let him come when he is ready whether he has flipped or not? It has been such a difficult week and I am just so scared and unsure. Any help would be wonderful.


My first C-section was after 4 hours of pushing and our little 10 pounder just wouldn't come out.
Next baby was stuck in the transverse postion after a failed version. Scheduled c-section but the baby came three days before the scheduled date.
Baby number three was a scheduled c-section too. Went into labor a week before the scheduled date.

I don't find labor that difficult so I don't mind not avoiding the contractions through a scheduled c-section. I was dilated to 8 with my second and to 9 with my third by the time I arrived at the hospital. We called ahead so they were ready for the c-section when we arrived. I was glad to know that my baby was ready.

Some people like the feeling of having a scheduled time/date for their baby's arrival. I however like the feeling of baby arriving when he/she feels like it.
I guess it depends on how comfortable you are with letting things happen when they happen vs. scheduling what you can.

Good Luck!


----------



## Alcyone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Proud2BeAnAmerican* 
I guess it depends on how comfortable you are with letting things happen when they happen vs. scheduling what you can.

ITA, and also how comfortable you are with having a cesarean that might not be necessary. _Personally_, I needed the three days of labor, the multiple midwives encouraging me, etc. etc. before I would have _ever_ accepted it. If I'd ended up having one any sooner than I did, I'd always be wondering if I could have had a vaginal birth, and it would bother me. But that's me, and maybe it wouldn't bother you at all. It's such a personal thing!


----------



## GenomicsGirl

Hi everyone! I'm baaaaaaack!!! I posted in this thread long time ago when it was coming up on my 3rd c-section ... and here I am again! My c-section recoveries got easier with each child, although the "ledge" of my scar has become more pronounced each time!


----------



## BohoMama

Hi, I'm another one who is very "qualified" to be in here by having already had 2 c-section births. It's very late at night here so I won't go into the details of how/why they happened, but to sum up: the first birth really did have to be a C/S and the second was the result of a traumatic betrayal of trust. Where I live (in the Czech Republic) the possibility of a VBA2C absolutely does not exist, and there is no midwife who would take me on as a client. Plus, I've been assured by my gyno that my uterus is damaged and that there is an increased risk of rupture. At the outset of this pregnancy the back side was a normal, healthy 19 mm thick and the front - where the scars are - only 7 mm. For this reason, they will be scheduling Quintana's birth a week or two before her natural due date.

Anyway, what's making me post here is that frankly I'm very apprehensive about doing it again. I had some bad experiences with the first two, and the whole procedure + aftermath just scares me witless. (I know, I know, I'm still alive writing this and I have 2 beautiful children to hold and another one to look forward to....) Someone posted above to the effect that scheduling a C/S is a way of taking control - at least of the timing, while natural birth is about going with the flow. I see things the other way around: in my mind, natural birth is all about making choices and taking control (or letting go) as you adapt to the unfolding situation, but a c-section is all about putting yourself in the hands of strangers who may be professionals but do not really give a flip about you and will protect their buddies first if problems crop up. (Believe me, I've seen this happen more than once.) I generally am not sympathetic to standard/allopathic medicine and avoid it whenever possible. But this is one area where I really have to submit, however little I like it.

How have other multiple C/S mothers prepared themselves for yet another? What goes through your mind as they roll you into the operating room, start prepping your body there on the table....and then afterward you wake up parched and in agony and can't yet see your baby? And part of you longs for the little one and another part just wants to curl up and die or else sleep until the pain becomes bearable. And you don't know how or if they may have mangled your body? ... Ugh. I'm reliving it all as I write. What do you do to calm a wild mind, go with the flow, trust that things will come right......? I am trying to get set up with a hypnotist to help with the anxiety, but would be grateful for advice from other mamas who have also been there (a few times).


----------



## Drummer's Wife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GenomicsGirl* 
Hi everyone! I'm baaaaaaack!!! I posted in this thread long time ago when it was coming up on my 3rd c-section ... and here I am again! My c-section recoveries got easier with each child, although the "ledge" of my scar has become more pronounced each time!

just wanted to say congrats!!!!

My 4th section was the easiest birth and recovery I've had.


----------



## Jwebbal

Quote:

Should I schedule a C-Section so I lower my chances of having an emergency c-section? Or should I just let him come when he is ready whether he has flipped or not?
Your situation is almost exactly like my own with my son. If I had to do it over again, I would have had a trial of labor before the c-section just to see if he would have turned on his own during labor instead of scheduling the c-section. I did so much to get him to turn, I even did the serious moxabustion treatments where they burn it ON your toes, not just near it. He flipped several times but would flip back, I did two attempted external versions even. But even now I wonder if he would have flipped during labor and would have preferred to try that before agreeing to the c-section. At least the nice part about having a c-section breech baby, he had the most fabulous shaped head you ever saw on a baby! LOL


----------



## BohoMama

RobynHolly,

I agree with JWebbal that you should not schedule a "preventive" c-section. Can you get to a good ultrasound? It may reveal WHY your baby is persistently breech. Breech position itself is not sufficient reason to schedule a C/S, though many docs will try to convince you that it is. If yours is bearing down on you, seek a second opinion, perhaps from a midwife. The reason my first child was born by scheduled C/S was he was breech with his cord wrapped 2x around his neck with no slack. (He would have hanged himself, then during strong contractions ripped the placenta off and caused me to bleed to death with his body stuck in my birth canal.) Until we found this out, we had also done every possible treatment for the breech position and I was preparing to go in for a rough labor with a very supportive alternative obstetrician. However, when he saw the double-wrapped cord on the ultrasound scan he uttered a very undoctorlike word, said "NO WAY!" and then very graphically explained why we wouldn't survive a natural birth.

As you can see from my other post, C/S is not all roses and sunshine and pretty-shaped heads. I am struggling to find positive thoughts to go into my 3rd with, but they do not come easily.


----------



## Alcyone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BohoMama* 
What goes through your mind as they roll you into the operating room, start prepping your body there on the table....and then afterward you wake up parched and in agony and can't yet see your baby?

Are they required to give you general there?


----------



## BohoMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alcyone* 
Are they required to give you general there?

No, they officially prefer to keep you awake, but I chose the general anesthesia for my second birth because of how they botched (with a massive overdose) the spinal anesthesia for my first birth. They poked around in my back for about 25 minutes with their needles until they were satisfied that the drug was "taking" - all the time cursing me that I was not lying still enough (I was having huge contractions). I felt the numbness creeping from lower body towards my lungs, had a feeling of suffocating and panic (which was suppressed with laughing gas), then later came off the stuff - which BTW is a derivative of cocaine - wracked with convulsions that shook my whole body (scar and all, you know, fun), and then could not walk for three days. When I wanted to use the toilet a nurse had to haul me out of bed, hold me under the armpits and walk me to the shower where I peed standing up. Everyone at the hospital denied that anything had gone wrong, but of course when I asked physician friends about it later they were appalled.

My experience with the general was much better and I will choose it again this time, but there are still many aspects to the experience that are painful and frightening.


----------



## RiverMamma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alcyone* 
_Personally_, I needed the three days of labor, the multiple midwives encouraging me, etc. etc. before I would have _ever_ accepted it!

Me too!!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BohoMama* 
How have other multiple C/S mothers prepared themselves for yet another? What goes through your mind as they roll you into the operating room, start prepping your body there on the table....and then afterward you wake up parched and in agony and can't yet see your baby? And part of you longs for the little one and another part just wants to curl up and die or else sleep until the pain becomes bearable. And you don't know how or if they may have mangled your body? ... Ugh. I'm reliving it all as I write. What do you do to calm a wild mind, go with the flow, trust that things will come right......? I am trying to get set up with a hypnotist to help with the anxiety, but would be grateful for advice from other mamas who have also been there (a few times).

I have only had one c/s, but some of these questions I addressed in my birth story (I didn't do general though.) It might help you to read my story, the link is in my signature, just click on the blue part that says "birth story."

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BohoMama* 
The reason my first child was born by scheduled C/S was he was breech with his cord wrapped 2x around his neck with no slack. (He would have hanged himself, then during strong contractions ripped the placenta off and caused me to bleed to death with his body stuck in my birth canal.)

As you can see from my other post, C/S is not all roses and sunshine and pretty-shaped heads. I am struggling to find positive thoughts to go into my 3rd with, but they do not come easily.

I had a similar cord entanglement situation. I had actually begun to pull the cord out of the placenta (as oposed to the placenta out of the uterus, still the same consequences though.) I had a 3 day labor at home though before going to the hospital. I pushed for two of those days. c/s was the only way she was going to come out w/ both of us alive, but I gave it my best shot at home and still had plenty of time to make it to the hospital over an hour away.

As far as the positive thoughts go, maby try not thinking about the birth at all & just thinking about the new little miracle you will be holding in your arms after it is all said & done! Wrighting affermations really help me too, ie: I am safe, my baby is safe, we are well taken care of, etc...

My prayrs and blessings will be with you on this birth.







:


----------



## 2pinks

Can I join?

I have had/will have had all my dd's by c-section

1st-dd was frank breech, did a version which put me into labor, ended up "failure to progress" and fetal heart decels which made it an emergency c-sec.

2. Tried VBAC. No meds this time. 26hr labor. Doula. "Failure to progress" again and again fetal heart decels

3. Automatic c-sec

My first c-sec, so far, has been my most traumatic. it really was an emergency situation and I just wasn't mentally prepared for it.


----------



## Storm Bride

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robynholly* 
Should I schedule a C-Section so I lower my chances of having an emergency c-section? Or should I just let him come when he is ready whether he has flipped or not? It has been such a difficult week and I am just so scared and unsure. Any help would be wonderful.

Nobody else knows what's best for you. I've had four sections...two scheduled (one with labour, and one without), and two emergency.

Some people prefer the scheduled sections. I'll be having another one in June for a variety of reasons, and it will be scheduled. I don't prefer them. I find having a baby without going through labour first to be the purest form of hell. It's a horrible experience. (My reasons for scheduling this next one mostly boil down to fear - my last son was stillborn - and exhaustion. I just have no more energy to stand up for myself and what's best for me.) The emergency ones were much better experiences in many ways.

If I could pick the "best" experience of them all, it would be ds. My surgery was scheduled, because I caved into pressure from the OB...but I went into labour the night before the operation. I got the "pluses" (I don't really think of them that way) of not being completely exhausted, and not having all the scary drama of an emergency section...but also of knowing that my baby had picked its own birthday, and was ready to arrive, and that my body was ready for him. If I hadn't had some complications that time, it would have been my best post-op experience, by far.

Nobody can weigh all the variables for anyone else, though.


----------



## Storm Bride

Oh - and...I'm back. I posted here way back in the early days, saying I "might" belong, as dh and I weren't sure if we were having another baby or whatever.

As many of you know, I did get pregnant again, and tried for an HBA3C. For unknown reasons (possibly uterine infection), my son's heart stopped after a long labour, and an attempt to save him by performing an emergency section was unsuccessful.

I'm pregnant again, and will be scheduling my fifth - and last - section in June. I'm not happy about it, and I highly doubt that it's the right choice for me, but that's what I'm doing. I'll be getting a tubal at the same time. I'm done. Actually, I'm so far beyond done that I have no words for it. I think this baby was a mistake in a lot of ways.


----------



## Kimcarrots

Storm Bride - lean on us for support - anyway we can.


----------



## luv_my_babes

...


----------



## Jannah6

Hello Ladies,

I had my 2nd c-section on 1/20/09, 2 hours before my 34th birthday. I went into labor(actually had labor pains for about 10 hours) and my DD was born via c-section at 37 weeks & 2 days. The recovery is not as bad as my first c-section







:. The Dr said the the procedure was very intense because I had a lot of adhesions and fibroids all over my uterus. she said that my tubes had so much scaring that she doesn't even know how I got pregnant. She said that it's too risky for me to have any more DC. I didn't sign for the papers for a tubal and now the Dr said that it's too risky to cut me again. She said that we'll see in 6-12 months, maybe I can get the tubal through a vaginal procedure.

I want to thank you ladies for all of your advice and support during my pregnancy.


----------



## Norasmomma

Well Ladies I am here and will be having another baby in late Sept/early Oct via RC/S. I am totally ready and prepared for it in my mind and have been trying to figure out what needs to be done to have it be as wonderful and experience as can be. My hospital where it will happen is the same one as DD's c/s a couple years ago. The hospital is wonderful and one of the four "baby friendly" ones in the state of WA. They promote rooming in, breastfeeding and don't have a nursery-unless it is a very serious emergency. My last c/s was an emergency after 30+hrs of labor and DD becoming stuck beyond belief, due to this I have a T incision and have been repeatedly advised to not vbac or labor due to a marked risk of uterine rupture. This hospital often does vbac and so I take their advice pretty seriously.

If anyone has any advice about a RC/S and anything I may need to be aware of please let me know. TIA-Erin


----------



## RiverMamma

Jannah6 - Congratulations!







: She is beautifull! I'm glad to hear that it went well. Good luck with the birth controll issue, if your anything like me though, you'll want nothing to do w/ your DH for the next 6-12mo anyways & have nothing to wory about!









Norasmomma - Congratulations to you too! From what I understand, planned c/s are much easier to go through & recover from. There are some good c/s birth plans in the archives of this post to take a look at. It sounds like you are in good hands too, I am glad for that.









BTW, did anyone else here stop in the first bit of their mothering magazine this issue, at the photo of the c/s? I haven't seemed to be able to make it past that page yet... I just stare at it... & then put the mag down.


----------



## Tami16

My son was delivered by C Section 46 hours after my water broke. I just never really went into labor despite pitocian. I finally agreed to the cesarean because the doctor said that she though the babies head was tilted wrong and a lack of crowning was stopping the birth. She said next time I could just have a VBAC. The hospital where I lived don't even allow VBACs anymore due to the liability, though I don't think they'd take me now, anyway. Since my son was born I learned that I have epilepsy with clonic tonic seizures brought on by exhaustion. I've put off taking meds in hope that I could get pregnant again, so if I have another baby, that will be it and I'll just console myself with not needing a seperate surgery for the tubalectomy. I would really like to try a natural birth, and I wish my son could have been natural, but I guess I'd rather us be alive than satisfied.


----------



## Tami16

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackie75* 
Actually, the risk after two is almost the same as one. The risk after four is almost the same. Sure, the risk goes up _slightly_, but not enough for me to hop up on that operating table willingly.

Any one else see that study out by Kaiser about VBAmC? Pretty impressive. Although I think they were a bit optimistic about the ACOG reversing their guidelines about VBAmC. VBAmC study










I have a friend who had 7 c sections followed by two natural births. The first one was an emergancy and after that the doctors just pressured her to keep have cesareans. After seven, she decided to risk it with a daring midwife. Fortunately all went went and the boys and mom are both healthy.


----------



## Tami16

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intorainbowz* 
Hi,

I morn that someone will touch them before me.

I rejoice in my healthy baby. I rejoice in my own personal health. I rejoice at my vagina which is ummmm as it was. (I mean, if we have to have c/s there HAS to be something good from it right?)



You still get to touch them first. You have close to a nine month headstart on everyone else.

My husband has commented on the advantage of our son being cesarean. I think I'd rather have had a vaginal birth than a tight vagina, but at least the vagina is a nice consolation prize.


----------



## Tami16

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leilalu* 
You'll pass on the legacy of BIRTH. As in , she was born when maybe she might not have been?
I think that is enough for any mom.
I think other factors can always play in- such as faith, health, etc...but we can't always control things like that.

Case in point, I just had my second miscarriage in 5 months time Saturday







I have 2 beautiful children besides that. Nothing I did or didn't do could've changed it. But I thank God for my babies I have.

Anyway







. I am not in the mood for trolls today










My son is nine and I told him from the beginning that he was stubborn and had to be cut out of me (he really is stubborn), though I also told him that without the cesarean and modern medicine we would have died, so I'm glad they were able to get him out at all. A hundred years ago, we wouldn't be here. I'm sure millions of mom's over the years would have had cesareans rather than die, given the option. When we were talking yesterday it was the first time that he grasped that there was another way to be born. He'd always accepted that he came straight out through the tummy where the line is on mom, but yesterday he suddenly grasped that there must be another way out if his birth was special. That was an interesting discussion!


----------



## Tami16

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jessy1019* 
Subbing too.

My daughter was born by c-section after 20 hours of labor and three hours pushing. She just wasn't moving.

When my son came along, I was willing to have another c-section (I recovered very quickly and didn't feel terrible about my first experience) but I was entirely opposed to scheduling. Fortunately, I stood my ground and so got to experience labor again and know that he was being born on his own timetable, not the doctor's. It was actually a very positive experience . . . I regret not being able to birth naturally, but I recovered quickly again and had him with me save for a few minutes after birth when I was wheeled into recovery (but they brought him to me there, and he was nursing within the first 30 minutes or so).

I wish things had been different, but I am thankful that my c-section experiences were nothing like the horror stories I've heard and believe to be more the norm.

The thing that scares me the most about another c section is the recovery. I ended up with an infection at the site so bad that it ruptured the wound a week after the cesarean. Next time I'll know what an infection feels like and won't spend a couple days figuring it's just normal post op pain.

I like the idea of scheduling the birth if I'm having a cesarean anyway. With a date on the calender, I can work around my husbands schedule. With his work schedule and a natural delivery date I'd only have a 50/50 chance of him being in town for the birth.


----------



## RiverMamma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tami16* 
Originally Posted by intorainbowz
Hi,
I morn that someone will touch them before me.

You still get to touch them first. You have close to a nine month headstart on everyone else.

My husband has commented on the advantage of our son being cesarean. I think I'd rather have had a vaginal birth than a tight vagina, but at least the vagina is a nice consolation prize.









The touch thing was a big issue for me. Thank you Tami16, I needed to hear that.

As far as the yoni is concerned, I couldn't care less about it being tight or not. In fact, I seem to be harboring negative emotions around it, as though it failed or something (wich of course it didn't, DD couldn't even reach it! She was tied up next to the placent, I even started to tear the cord out of the placenta pushing so hard. She never even reached the pubic bone.) I have defonitly been really emotional about it since then though, I don't want it touched, when it is touched It is painfull. I feel kinda bad for my DH, but it really is an uncomfertable thing for me right now, & DD is almost 11mo.


----------



## Storm Bride

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tami16* 
My husband has commented on the advantage of our son being cesarean. I think I'd rather have had a vaginal birth than a tight vagina, but at least the vagina is a nice consolation prize.









Your relationship is your own, of course. If my dh said that to me, he'd either be celibate, divorced or having an affair...because he'd never come near that "advantage" again.

Oh - and I didn't even get the "consolation prize". I may have a tight vagina (although maybe not, as some of the strain on that area is just from pregnancy itself), but I can no longer do kegels properly due to nerve damage...and was unable to even feel my clitoris for _six months_ after ds2 was born.

I find the attitude that a tight vagina is an advantage of major surgery to be unbelievably misogynistic.


----------



## Norasmomma

RiverMamma-Have you thought about counseling for this? I really think that it may be very beneficial for you and your DH. I know you have spoken about it in the past, but this seems to be a huge emotional burden for you(and your family). I never once have felt like a failure in any way, sure my DD may have been stuck, she was crashing and my uterus gave out, but I GREW HER and she is healthy and alive because of my body, regardless of how she got out. I guess for me there is a bigger picture and it's what happen _after_ the baby's birth that matters the most, dwelling on the past doesn't make for a healthy future.


----------



## BohoMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 

I find the attitude that a tight vagina is an advantage of major surgery to be unbelievably misogynistic.

Ditto. Similar reasoning used to also be given for episiotomies being an automatic part of every vaginal delivery "Your husband will thank you for this." And here we think "ritual genital mutilation" performed in other countries is barbaric....

And as far as patriarchal thinking goes, check out the data on Brazil: in some parts of the country more than half of the women are having planned c-sections - and in the cities it is 80-90%.
Here's just one link:
http://www.nursingcenter.com/Library...icle_ID=777133

Besides convenience, another reason I've seen cited is they believe it lets them still be "virginal" after having their child. And it is an indication for tubal ligation, which may be the only way some of them can prevent more pregnancies (can't get their men to wear condoms?)

Also, as Storm Bride points out, pregnancy itself puts a strain on the vagina and the perineum, and our labia can also change quite a lot - size, color, shape, etc. Permanent nerve damage after c-section(s) isn't that uncommon (I've got it too, in the form of a large dead zone in my lower belly) and that doesn't add much to one's erotic life. But we are mothers, and it behooves our partners to honor this fact by respecting the changes to our bodies. We are strong and adaptable, and we have to find ways to keep moving.

In sum, it's good to find a bright side to things that happen in our own lives, but let's make sure not to turn this into generalizations for everybody.

Peace,
Melinda
(10 hours to go until C/S #3 !!!)


----------



## Silvercrest79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tami16* 
I have a friend who had 7 c sections followed by two natural births. The first one was an emergancy and after that the doctors just pressured her to keep have cesareans. After seven, she decided to risk it with a daring midwife. Fortunately all went went and the boys and mom are both healthy.

No offense meant..... but this is not exactly what I want to read about in this thread. Especially since I had a c/s with #1 (after 32 hours of labor) and then went on to have a dehiscence with #2 (discovered when c/s was done after 16 hours of good contractions), and then a total rupture with #3 (after 24 hours of hard labor and transfer to the hospital) and a baby who suffered brain damage and who wasn't supposed to ever breathe on her own much less be able to see, hear, eat, talk, or walk on her own (she recovered but she is one of the very very lucky FEW).


----------



## Peppermint

Have I come on here to tell you all I will be having c-section #5 in September? I'm a bit surprised, but happy







:.

I admit that a new pregnancy is always slightly tainted by knowing I have to go through another section, but- I know it will be worth it in the end


----------



## SMR

I suppose i'll pop in here to say hello! I had my first bycesarean after DAAAAAYS of labor, with nearly no progress.. my 2nd was going to be my beautiful vbac, but all that changed when I learned that he had died inside my womb at 39 weeks in September. I for the first time was so grateful that I'd had Gwen by c-section, because that meant I could choose to deliver Dresden the same way. I could not imagine waiting to start labor and then trying to deliver him naturally.. t was to much to bear. I'm now pregnant again and will have a planned early c-section (hopefully 37-38 weeks, as I don't want to be near 39 weeks again! plus this baby is due the same day as my son's due date!CRAZY!!) So, now I'm part of the 'all children by c-section club'! I must say that I'm a little freaked about the whole planned section thing... the other two were in the heat of the moment, but this time I've got the whole 9 months to think about it! One benefit I can think of.. is that I can recline the whole time and not worry about bad positioning for labor!







Always look on the bright side, right!?


----------



## Silvercrest79

I am so nervous just thinking about having a planned and that I will know the day. None of my were planned ("elective") so I've never been down this road before, it was always done as a last resort under duress.


----------



## Silvercrest79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peppermint* 
Have I come on here to tell you all I will be having c-section #5 in September? I'm a bit surprised, but happy







:.

I admit that a new pregnancy is always slightly tainted by knowing I have to go through another section, but- I know it will be worth it in the end









CONGRATS!!







:


----------



## Peppermint

Thank you


----------



## Storm Bride

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silvercrest79* 
I am so nervous just thinking about having a planned and that I will know the day. None of my were planned ("elective") so I've never been down this road before, it was always done as a last resort under duress.









I hate knowing the day. Even with dd, where my surgery was only scheduled about 36 hours before it was performed, it bothered me. This one is just weird. People ask me when the due date is, and I actually know - probably, as it will depend on OR availability - when the baby will arrive (barring premature labour, of course). It just doesn't feel right.

It all just feels so surreal. There's never been anything wrong with any of babies, until Aaron. Even with Aaron, we don't actually know what happened. I just don't get how I can have healthy pregnancies, and no complications and just keep getting cut...


----------



## claras_mom

On knowing the day....

It is weird. I find that with some people, I'll still make like it's an EDD, or just say "early April." (the worst of that is that it's scheduled for April 1st. So people will say "oh, don't let your baby be born on April Fool's Day!" as if you even have a choice with a vaginal birth.) Anyway, I'm vague because I'm still processing/pissed off about my lack of choice in the matter--because I don't consider driving 2-3 hours to the nearest VBAC-supporting hospital to be a real choice. So I have to make sure that I'm willing to talk about it being a rc/s AND that I can keep my cool (the hormonal mood swings this time around are a bit of an issue, and that feeds into it as well).


----------



## mamamccloud

Well, here I am. I am coming out of a battle for VBA2C, and am in the process of scheduling my third c-section. My struggle and battle are in the VBAC section under VBA2C after a dehiscence. I'm still morning, but am getting excited about having my baby -in less than 4 weeks!

During my battle, I stopped and read this thread and it was so encouraging and healing. So many people have expressed so many of my thoughts and it has been reassuring that I am not crazy for feeling so hurt by repeat c-sections. I'm pretty sure that I will have more children, but my uterus is very thin so I will be taking it one baby at a time. But after this one I will be on BREAK! This is my third baby in less than three years. I'd like two more if everything goes well. I think that I'll always try to have a VBAC, but honestly I think that I am one of the once-a-c-section-always-a-c-sectioner.

Thanks for being here.


----------



## claras_mom

I had a pre c/s meltdown last night. I've been cruising along, trying to deal calmly with the whole scheduled thing (coming in 2-1/2 weeks) and I just _lost_ it. I don't want dd to think that this is how babies are supposed to be born. And I know that she won't--she's a smart kid and we have a lot of years to talk about it--but still...









Dh loves me and supports me, but doesn't really get how hard it is, how much of a loss it feels, not to birth vaginally.

Sorry to be a downer. Had to get it out there.


----------



## Peppermint

claras_mom- I know well how you feel.


----------



## Elowyn

Glad to find this tribe.

I had a c/s in October (breech twin) and had trouble with cervical insufficiency from 22 weeks on. So next pregnancy, I'm likely to need a cerclage, which increases my risk of not dilating at all even when it's out, plus I'm a high-risk pg (between the cervical insufficiency and the HELLP I developed with the twins) so can't use the only group in town that does VBACs (FSBC MWs - love them, but am certain I risk-out of their care.) Neither hospital in town does VBAC, and I'm really not comfortable with a home VBAC.

So...I think it's a RCS for me next time. And that just makes me sad. It's not the end of the world, and of course a healthy baby is most important (and I don't really doubt my decision for the c/s with the twins - it was the best decision given their presentations and my care provider) but I just feel like I'm missing out on the vaginal birth. And of course surgery's no fun.

I guess we'll see what the VBAC climate is here in a few years, but I'm not expecting a radical change. Thanks for being here and getting it.


----------



## darcytrue

I don't know if I already introduced myself (sorry, pregnancy brain







) but I'd like to join this thread. I have had 2 c-sects and will be having a third. I don't regret my c-sects and I don't feel I missed out by not having a vag birth.







I may be the only one who feels the way I do but it's how I feel.

I had a scheduled c-section with my last child but it didn't matter because she decided to come early. I went in to labor a week before the early scheduled c-section.







I figure I will go in to labor early this time too because the doctor refuses to believe me regarding how often I had my period (every 18-21 days) and the fact that I am due probably a week earlier than what they predict from the u/s. Only time will tell, but even though I'll "know" the expected date for my scheduled surgery I know that means nothing because I'll likely go early.


----------



## Amandala

Silvercrest, I'm not sure I fit your criteria exactly - I've just had one child by c-section, recently, and just don't plan on having any more children - but I just wanted to say thanks for making your post and saying what you said. It's refreshing to see my feelings acknowledged after having so many people try to tell me that I shouldn't be feeling any differently about having had a c-section than I would have about having had a vaginal birth, there should be no difference, the *only* important thing is the healthy baby, etc.

I did feel disappointed and feel like I still hadn't and probably never would know my body was capable of doing what it was built to do, and you probably know well by now that there's not a lot of acknowledgement of those feelings out there.


----------



## BohoMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amandala* 
Silvercrest, I'm not sure I fit your criteria exactly - I've just had one child by c-section, recently, and just don't plan on having any more children - but I just wanted to say thanks for making your post and saying what you said. It's refreshing to see my feelings acknowledged after having so many people try to tell me that I shouldn't be feeling any differently about having had a c-section than I would have about having had a vaginal birth, there should be no difference, the *only* important thing is the healthy baby, etc.

I did feel disappointed and feel like I still hadn't and probably never would know my body was capable of doing what it was built to do, and you probably know well by now that there's not a lot of acknowledgment of those feelings out there.

I think most people say those things (that there is "no difference," and the "only" important thing is the healthy baby, etc.) because they are uncomfortable with our feelings. It may or may not be the case that they themselves believe it, but they wish we would believe something of this sort and not be needy. Some of them may have their own birth baggage behind them and therefore they think that the grass is greener on our side. That was my mom, for example, who revealed after my C/S #2 that she had had painful episiotomies when delivering my sister and me and a lot of shame accompanying the whole process. (My father, who I must admit is an unreliable source of information, once said that while birthing me she "flashed back" to a former life as a concentration camp prisoner being tortured by Nazi doctors and totally lost her marbles, which is why she delivered my sister in some groggy or unconscious state.) In any case, I don't think I have ever heard her say the word "vagina" and it must be unfathomable to her that someone would really long to give theirs a workout - in front of complete strangers!


----------



## lotus.blossom

I'm subscribing to this thread (in the hopes that I can read all 54 pages!







) because I now belong here. I was sooooo hopefully for my homebirth VBAC a few weeks ago but after a perfect quick 7 hour labor I pushed for 5 hours and my pelvis would not allow my posterior baby thru. I'm pretty heartbroken, but I don't have the regret and unanswered questions that I had about my ds1's labor & c/s. I know with the gentle guidance of my midwives that if I decide on a 3rd that it will be a scheduled c/s. It kills me. So much that I don't know if I will ever have that 3rd. It has changed me so much. I was in love with the ideal of natural birth. I used to eat sleep and breathe it. I had aspirations of being a doula and now I feel like that part of me died. I can no longer dwell on birth. My body has failed me twice and I am out of chances. Not only will my midwives not take me on again, I couldn't find a VBA2C doctor AND my husband is not willing to support me through another labor (and I fully understand why).

I'm just glad that I have a place to vent. Its so difficult coming back here to all the new glorious stories of natural birth. Something that I will never experience.


----------



## Storm Bride

Getting closer. C-section number five is just a few weeks away. I'm not coping any better. I shut down emotionally for about 24 hours before an OB appointment, and am a wreck for the rest of the day _after_ I have one. (Since my last three are only a week apart, that's going to be fun!) I still don't feel as though this is right, but I really don't feel that there's _any_ right choice here...not having another baby wasn't right...trying another VBAmC, with my history, wasn't right...and this isn't right, either.

There are still times that I think about that first scar, 16 years ago, and the effect it's had on my reproductive life, and I'm so angry I just want to hit somebody...

Oh, and today, I was told that baby is "in a really bad position for a c-section". So, yeah...still trying to decide if that one makes me laugh or cry...


----------



## darcytrue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
Getting closer. C-section number five is just a few weeks away. I'm not coping any better. I shut down emotionally for about 24 hours before an OB appointment, and am a wreck for the rest of the day _after_ I have one. (Since my last three are only a week apart, that's going to be fun!) I still don't feel as though this is right, but I really don't feel that there's _any_ right choice here...not having another baby wasn't right...trying another VBAmC, with my history, wasn't right...and this isn't right, either.

There are still times that I think about that first scar, 16 years ago, and the effect it's had on my reproductive life, and I'm so angry I just want to hit somebody...

Oh, and today, I was told that baby is "in a really bad position for a c-section". So, yeah...still trying to decide if that one makes me laugh or cry...









I'm sorry.

I know how you feel. I'm supposed to be having c/s # 3 and I don't want to go through it again. I dread what *I* personally have to go through afterwards most of all. I too didn't plan on anymore pregnancies and it's been very tough emotionally trying to get through this aspect of it. I know I'll be out of commission after having the baby and healing and will have to deal with yet another fresh scar and all the weight gain I've had. It's depressing from that aspect for sure.


----------



## mommyto2nenas

I have had 2 Csections and will be scheduling my 3rd pretty soon (due in July). I go back and forth as far as "remorse" but there isn't anything I could have done about it.

My question is, HOW MANY Csections can you have? I always thought I wanted to have 4 children but then I've heard they don't recommend more than 3 Csections? How do Drs make such a decision? Is this something I need to ask *during my surgery or what?


----------



## Storm Bride

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyto2nenas* 
I have had 2 Csections and will be scheduling my 3rd pretty soon (due in July). I go back and forth as far as "remorse" but there isn't anything I could have done about it.

My question is, HOW MANY Csections can you have? I always thought I wanted to have 4 children but then I've heard they don't recommend more than 3 Csections? How do Drs make such a decision? Is this something I need to ask *during my surgery or what?

They used to be pretty rigid about only 3 - that's why I only have two siblings. My mom was basically told to get a tubal or she could die.

The OB who did my second and third told me he's okay with doing up to four, but no more.

The thing is...the risks go up every time. That's reality. However, it's also reality that you could sue if they did a tubal against your wishes...and what are they going to do, particularly in such a VBAC-unfriendly climate, if a woman shows up at an OB's - or the hospital - and says "I'm pregnant, and I've had 3, 4, 5 c-sections". Over 800 (I think - my numbers might be off) US hospitals have _banned_ VBAC...so it's not like they're going to refuse to do the surgery, yk?

IMO, this isn't a doctor's decision to make. It's a woman's decision to make, after researching the risks for herself. I always wanted four children, too...and I'm having my _fifth_ section. I'm not thrilled about it. Considering the variance in how they've affected me post-op (long-term), I'm actually terrified. But, this was the only practical option at this point.


----------



## kbins

I'm not sure if this is still an active thread/tribe or not but hoping there are enough subs here that someone can respond to me.

I'm due to have my fourth surgical delivery in a couple of weeks. If I knew then what I know now, I probably wouldn't have put myself on the path to surgical deliveries, but the past is done and here I am.

Given that this is #4, I'm concerned about the increasing risk of rupture or placenta accreta, the closer I get to my EDD and/or if I go into labor on my own.

Because of my OB's vacation (he's taking his son to college) and weekends, I'm currently due to deliver the day before my EDD. I'd prefer to deliver at 38w6d, but Hospital policy right now is no elective c/sections before 39 weeks. There's no way my OB can schedule me before that. (My prior babies were all delivered around 38 weeks, with zero complications and all above 8.5 lbs) I really do not want to have another OB deliver me or provide post-op care unless absolutely necessary.

I've read the NEJM review of the study showing the increased risk of repeat elective c/section prior to 39 weeks. Seems this is the reason the hospital now has banned deliveries outside this window.

Where can I get studies that evaluated risks of rupture or placental abruption in a multigravida with prior surgical deliveries? I really want to evaluate the two factors against each other and decide whether I try to push my doctor to bend policy to deliver me two days earlier than the hospital will allow.

I don't take this tradeoff in 'early' delivery lightly, but want to know what I'm risking before I simply bend to a blanket policy that may put me at more risk. I trust my OB as well and will seek his advice later this week (he was out last week due to a death in the family).

FWIW, I'm fortunate enough to have a great hospital for surgical deliveries. Private rooming in, very breastfeeding friendly (nobody pushing formula), baby not separated from mom after surgery, never strapped down or heavily sedated during surgery, etc. The staff had no problems with us refusing HepB or delaying ointment, and generally left me and DH alone during the majority of our stay once baby was safely in my arms. It may not be a peaceful homebirth, but I found it to be very affirming, especially given the alternatives I've read about here.

Thanks in advance, ladies.


----------



## Peppermint

kibins







I don't have the stats you are looking for, I hope someone else will, but I wanted to offer my support. I am having my 5th c-section in 6 weeks and have scheduled it the furthest along that I have ever gone (39 wks 2 days). But- that is *my* choice to go that far, and I know my Dr. would schedule earlier if I wanted to, my last was at 36 wks 6 days, b/c I always have tons of BH contractions and my prior birth had shown a dishesion (that was no there at #4







).

The reason I am comfortable going longer is that I live 5 minutes from the hospital, and I know I have good placental placement making accreta as unlikely as it can be in a woman with 4 prior sections. Do you know your placental placement? That might help ease your mind on that front. For me, my non-catastrophic rupture (that is what they call it) was after my only single layer closure, although I know there is debate about single vs double closures and the risk of rupture. Again though, I had had TONS of very strong BH contractions. Is that an issue for you?

I hope you are able to find the research that either sets your mind at ease with 39 weeks or convinces your OB to do things when you feel you will be safer.


----------



## darcytrue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
Oh, and today, I was told that baby is "in a really bad position for a c-section". So, yeah...still trying to decide if that one makes me laugh or cry...

















Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyto2nenas*
I have had 2 Csections and will be scheduling my 3rd pretty soon (due in July). I go back and forth as far as "remorse" but there isn't anything I could have done about it.

My question is, HOW MANY Csections can you have? I always thought I wanted to have 4 children but then I've heard they don't recommend more than 3 Csections? How do Drs make such a decision? Is this something I need to ask *during my surgery or what?

my mother had 5 c-sections back in the day (she had all her kids in the 60's). I have recently met moms on other boards that have had more than 4 c-sections. I don't know how safe it is for future, long term, but it happens often for some women.


----------



## kbins

peppermint: Thanks for the support. I don't know how my OB did my closure, I'll definitely ask tomorrow, since I've read about the single- vs double-suture stats on potential rupture. I have had a lot of strong BH contrax this pregnancy, especially the last month. At 33 weeks, they were regular and registering on the monitor but not strong enough for them to want to stop them with meds. That alone concerns me about the possibility going into labor on my own. We're only about half an hour away from the hospital, depending on rush hour.

I've got an anterior placenta which at 20 weeks was a bit low but not a previa. I don't know how/if that factors into this discussion. I'm going to ask for an ultrasound to check for potential uterine thinning as well as fetal size, so we'll know more then. (I know that they can be way off in size estimates, and they were off nearly a pound with my DS#2 the day of his delivery, but it seems prudent to check, given we want more information on a couple of factors here).

I found this article last night which seems to provide some of the data I'm looking for.

http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/275854-overview

In summary,

Quote:

The absolute risk of uterine rupture in pregnancy is low, but it is highly variable depending on the patient subgroup (see Table 1). Women with normal, intact uteri are at the lowest risk for uterine rupture (1 in 7440 pregnancies [0.013%]).

The most direct prevention strategy for minimizing the risk of pregnancy-related uterine rupture is to minimize the number of patients who are at highest risk. The salient variable that must be defined in this regard is the threshold for what is considered a tolerable risk. Although this choice is ultimately arbitrary, it should reflect the prevailing risk tolerance of patients, physicians, and of society as a whole. If this threshold is chosen as 1 in 200 women (0.5%) (see Table 1), the categories of patients that exceed this critical value are those with the following:

*Several previous cesarean deliveries*
Previous classic midline cesarean delivery
Previous low vertical cesarean delivery
*Previous low transverse cesarean delivery with a single-layer hysterotomy closure*
Previous cesarean delivery with an interdelivery interval of less than 2 years
Previous low transverse cesarean delivery with a congenitally abnormal uterus
*Previous cesarean delivery without a previous history of a successful vaginal birth*
Previous cesarean delivery with either labor induction or augmentation
*Previous cesarean delivery in a woman carrying a macrosomic fetus who weighs more than 4000 g*
Previous uterine myomectomy accomplished by means of laparoscopy or laparotomy

If a gravida falls into any 1 of these categories, her risk for uterine rupture is increased to more than 1 in 200, and a clinical management plan should be specifically designed with this increased risk in mind.
I have at least three of these 'risk factors' (I suspect this baby will be close to 9 lbs as well). Hopefully having this discussion with the OB tomorrow will either convince him to go fight the hospital, or he will reassure me why he feels my risk is not as great as I believe.

My OB did tell me before I got PG that he feels the risk is 'slightly' increased at 5 c/s deliveries, but if I wanted 5 kids, he'd be OK with that, as long as I spaced them out. I think we'll try to stop at 4, regardless. My life, heart and home are very full at the moment.









I welcome any further information or discussion.


----------



## Storm Bride

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kbins* 
I have at least three of these 'risk factors' (I suspect this baby will be close to 9 lbs as well). Hopefully having this discussion with the OB tomorrow will either convince him to go fight the hospital, or he will reassure me why he feels my risk is not as great as I believe.

My OB did tell me before I got PG that he feels the risk is 'slightly' increased at 5 c/s deliveries, but if I wanted 5 kids, he'd be OK with that, as long as I spaced them out. I think we'll try to stop at 4, regardless. My life, heart and home are very full at the moment.









I welcome any further information or discussion.

I'm not sure which study you looked at, but see if you can find the Landon study - 2004, I believe. He doesn't address abruption, but does discuss rupture rates and rates of placenta accreta. As I recall, after 3 or 4 sections, the risk of an accreta jumps, but I can't remember exactly how much. It was basically a slight risk in the odds of having a previa, and a huge increase in the odds of developing an accreta _if_ a previa were present.

Have you asked your OB the results of your u/s? I had an anterior placenta with my last baby, but it was high and not a risk for an accreta.

As for the other factors...obviously, it varies from one woman to the next, but my 2nd through 4th babies were all over 10 pounds, and my 5th was 9lbs. 15oz. My 3rd and 4th were both post-dates. I went into spontaneous labour with my first at 38w,5d, and had my second scheduled at 39w,2d (which I did _not_ want). My last one was done at 39w5d. I'd have preferred 40w1d (40w was a Sunday), and the OB was okay with that, but OR schedules didn't allow it. I've laboured at least a little with all but one of them. As far as I know, there's never been any sign of any thinning or anything else on my uterus. The only comment any of the OBs have ever made is "your uterus looks great". So...5 babies, 2 post-dates, 4 macrosomic, labour present 4 times (significant labour in two cases...full dilation), and no rupture. I've also never given birth vaginally. Ruptures do happen, but it's hard to pin down the risks.

Don't worry too much about going into labour before your surgery date. Despite the way the doctors make it sound, I've never heard of anyone rupturing on their first contraction, yk? If you start labour, just get to the hospital asap, and explain the situation.

*My update:* For anyone who hasn't picked up on it somewhere else, I had my last section (and tubal) on June 26th. We have a beautiful baby girl, named Jenna Marie. She's very sweet and a good nurser and good sleeper - very easy. I was only hoping for alive and preferably healthy, but I got bonuses!

The anesthesiologist did let dh come in for the spinal. It made a huge difference having him there. After it was over, he said, "I can see why you wanted someone there for that. It's not pleasant." I also got stitches, instead of staples, for the first time - WOW! I couldn't believe the difference in both pain and mobility. The nursing staff were also willing to believe me when I said I didn't need any help with breastfeeding, etc. The night nurse checked on me quietly with a flashlight, and didn't wake me up...she just checked to make sure the baby in a safe position _beside me on the hospital bed_ before going on to the next patient. So - it all could have been a lot worse.

As far as c-sections go, it's been a good recovery. I'm a little more emotionally stable than I usually am - maybe because I know I'm done, and I never have another one facing me again. It still sucks, and if I could go back and rewrite everything about my reproductive life (except my kids), I'd do it in a heartbeat, but I can't. It is what it is, and I cope the best I can.

I'm _really_ looking forward to being fully recovered and able to put dd2 in the Ergo and stuff like that. This recovery started off great, but it seems to be dragging on _forever_.


----------



## selkiewoman

I had this amazing pregnancy. No complications, no problems at all. I had a messed up round ligament from pulling it but it didn't affect the pregnancy at all. I didn't even get swelling, no weird blood pressure, I mean, it was ideal as it gets.

I was from the beginning at a birth center that I just love. I was looking forward to working through the pain, I was looking forward to watching my daughter enter the world, and to the whole process. I prepared for a natural birth for months.

But at 8 days overdue, suddenly I'm told that my amniotic fluid is low. Ok... so two days later it's tested again, and again, it's still low. I was told the back up doctor needed me to go to the hospital to be checked out and possibly induced. This broke my heart. But... obviously, the baby comes first.

So I went, and instead of being checked, it was automatically checking me in, and inducing with cytotec and pitocin... I ended up with contractions, which I only felt in my legs, but on the monitor I could hear my daughter's heartbeat and how each contraction was stressing her. At one point the nurse ran in and said, "The baby doesn't like the pitocin!" and turned it off. The doctor came in, checked everything out, and said the baby isn't tolerating labor. They checked me and after two weeks of having a soft cervix, I was STILL not dilated one bit.

Everything I planned was totally derailed. There would be no leaving the cord unclamped, no avoiding the vitamin K, no avoiding the eye goop, etc. But hearing her heart slow and speed with contractions was all I needed to understand why I was about to be walked into the OR.

So my baby was delivered by C-Section at 3:18am, Friday July 24. While I do not lose sight of how the most important aspect was her, and that I got my healthy, beautiful daughter out of it- I feel incredibly ripped off. My body betrayed me. This pregnancy was miraculous and a complete surprise, and I'm 39 and single so I don't see another in my future- I also don't want to risk another because I have had only a miscarriage and an abnormal pregnancy before this. Not seeing her come into the world, but watching her carried out from behind draping was oddly surreal. I was lucky, she was set on my chest while I was still being closed. And for what it was, it was a positive experience.

But I really hope I can get over the feeling of loss, especially when I have my amazing daughter and wish I could just stop caring about how she was brought into the world.

The recovery is incredibly difficult. I can't take strong pain meds, and if not for my mother, I don't know what I'd do. I'm unable to do a lot of what is needed to care for my newborn daughter. It's getting better but I'm still in a lot of pain and can't move around well.

I just want to recover and be back to myself again.

Thanks for letting me get this out, I don't think people get it. People say, "Oh but you got the most important thing!" as if I've forgotten. Or really stupid things like, "Well you have a scar but at least you didn't have to push a watermelon out!"

I WANTED to push my baby out.


----------



## Norasmomma

selkiewoman-Welcome, it is totally ok to feel like you do. My DD was born via c/s almost 3 years ago and I am currently pg with #2 who will be a c/s due to my having a T-incision on my uterus from her birth. My DD's birth had some similarities and so I can completely understand how you feel. I did push for 3 hours and what happened was DD descended far enough to get very stuck(I think it's because I broke my tailbone years ago). She had tolerated labor well, but in the end we had an emergency c/s due to her crashing and my uterine fatiguing so badly that it no longer was contracting. I was supposed to have a waterbirth, but my whole birth plan just dissolved with each passing hour(all 30 of them).

Get gentle with yourself and enjoy your new DD, there are many women here to support you with this. HTH.


----------



## sunbun

I am eight days away from my first baby and first c-section. I am nervous, but I think I am more nervous (and excited!) about impending mommy-hood than I am about my birth plan. I have always known that I would need to have a c-section because I had eight rather large fibroids removed about two and a half years ago. I didn’t have any of the traditional symptoms that are associated with fibroids, so they got pretty large before I knew what was happening. I first went to the doctor because I could feel them thru my skin! It was a pretty invasive surgery, as some were on the outside of my uterus, some were in the uterine wall and some were inside the uterine cavity. I am glad that I had it done, otherwise, I probably wouldn’t have been able to carry a baby to term, there just wasn't room. I am just grateful to be pregnant, my un-natural birth doesn’t bother me in the least. I get to be a mother! I still get to hold my son. I get to feed him, bathe him, and watch him learn about the world around him. In short, I get to raise him and see him grow. I am more excited about that than anything. Who cares how he gets to me???? Just as long as he is with me. There is one thing that I do get tired of ….. justifying my c-section to others…


----------



## kbins

Update on me - my OB agrees we're cutting it a bit close (no pun intended!) given the amount of BH contrax I'm having and my current cervix condition. I discussed risks, and we agreed that delivering at 38w6d is best for us. Fortunately, my earliest ultrasound gives a EDD of 8/17 (based on my O date I'm due 8/19 but later ultrasounds have me due at 8/22, I grow big babies!). With that earlier date, we were able to circumvent hospital policy and do what we believe to be the right thing for my pregnancy.

In that same visit, we decided to do an ultrasound to look at placenta position, uterine thinning and make sure the cord isn't malpositioned. We discovered my fluid is a little low (AFI - 9) which I've had problems with in prior PGs. So delivering a bit earlier makes even more sense now for me.

I had an interesting discussion about staples vs sutures with him as well, thanks in part to the discussions on this thread. He's been using a dissolvable staple for the past year and a half. I haven't heard about this at all and definitely will be reading up a bit more before next Wednesday. Will report back on whether it makes my recovery including mobility easier or not.

Any words of advice on anything I can do to strengthen my body before surgery in the next few days (besides rest and good food of course)? I know I'll be allowed to eat relatively quickly after surgery, my OB didn't make me go through three days of liquid diet or anything.


----------



## selkiewoman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silvercrest79* 
This thread was created for those who are done having children and had all c-sections and those who will only ever have c-sections (like myself).
This thread is for us to talk about what it is like to not know a natural birth and to mourn what we haven't had and will never have.

I wanted to thank the original poster, Silvercrest, for this thread. I'm sure many women feel the way sunbun does but for those of us who don't, this thread is important.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norasmomma* 
selkiewoman-Welcome, it is totally ok to feel like you do.

Thank you, I appreciate it.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *kbins* 
I had an interesting discussion about staples vs sutures with him as well, thanks in part to the discussions on this thread. He's been using a dissolvable staple for the past year and a half. ~snip~ (no pun intended....)

Are you talking about internal or external? I've never heard of dissolvable staples, but I can say that my internal sutures were done with stitches that will dissolve, and my external incision was stapled. They were great, it healed well and when they removed I didn't feel a thing. Partially because that area will be numb for a long time. But they were fine. After the staples were removed by a nurse, they put steri-strips over the incision, and the incision healed nicely. I'm impressed by how little it shows, actually. I really do not want a scar there, but you can hardly see it so far.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kbins* 
Any words of advice on anything I can do to strengthen my body before surgery in the next few days (besides rest and good food of course)? I know I'll be allowed to eat relatively quickly after surgery, my OB didn't make me go through three days of liquid diet or anything.

Rest is a good idea! I hadn't slept well at all the night before my c-section, but then, I didn't know it was coming. And after, I couldn't sleep. I was awake for 36 hours before I finally passed out for just a few hours thanks to my mom being there to be with my daughter. And also, not to be TMI-ish, but if you can, empty your bowels before hand since the surgery- all abdominal surgery- makes your bowels stall and it might be a few days before you can go. You will feel better if you are not full in there ahead of time, on several levels.

I was surprised to learn it could take a year to get the nerves/feeling back in the numb area of my belly. A year! There is a tiny bit of feeling back now, but it feels like sunburn; not normal nerve sensation at all.


----------



## Storm Bride

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kbins* 
Any words of advice on anything I can do to strengthen my body before surgery in the next few days (besides rest and good food of course)? I know I'll be allowed to eat relatively quickly after surgery, my OB didn't make me go through three days of liquid diet or anything.

I was doing step workouts every other day throughout my last pregnancy. My last one was about 35 minutes the night before surgery. I don't know how much it helped with my better-than-usual recovery, but I suspect it contributed. (I'd been active in my earlier pregnancies, but not to quite the same degree.)


----------



## Storm Bride

Quote:


Originally Posted by *selkiewoman* 
I was surprised to learn it could take a year to get the nerves/feeling back in the numb area of my belly. A year! There is a tiny bit of feeling back now, but it feels like sunburn; not normal nerve sensation at all.

The sunburn sensation is apparently the nerves healing. I've had it twice - it lasted almost a year with ds2, and several months with Aaron.

The numbness in my abdomen (and bladder) from my third c-section never went away. He turned 4 last month. I had very little of it after my 4th one - just what I'd already had going in. This time, the numbness has increased again, but I'm hoping the additional numbness is temporary, as I'm beginning to suspect I'll never feel my bladder properly again.


----------



## Peppermint

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kbins* 

Any words of advice on anything I can do to strengthen my body before surgery in the next few days (besides rest and good food of course)?

I am due for my next section in just over 5 weeks, and I am taking really high quality probiotics, as well as Vit C, Magnesium and Floradix. I also bought some infant probiotics for the baby to take from Day #1. I really am hopeful that this will make a difference and perhaps I will have my first baby without horrible colic.
http://pediatrics.aappublications.or...ull/119/1/e124


----------



## Storm Bride

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peppermint* 
I am due for my next section in just over 5 weeks, and I am taking really high quality probiotics, as well as Vit C, Magnesium and Floradix.

Oh, this. I didn't take these specific things before having the baby, but I did have them on hand, and started them as soon as I got home. I'm not taking magnesium, but intend to buy a high quality cal-mag supplement next time I'm near the nutrition store. I have had a lot of trouble with incipient charlie horses this recovery, and I think a cal-mag supplement would have helped.


----------



## darcytrue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunbun* 
There is one thing that I do get tired of &#8230;.. justifying my c-section to others&#8230;

I understand what you mean. I feel much the same way, especially since both of my children are much older now and all of the real life stuff I've been through with them are what matters most to me. Plus, my youngest child had a medical problem at the age of 3 that left her hospitalized for quite some time and that made me only thankful that I had her, not how I had her. But I do at times wonder what it would be like to deliver vaginally. I think that's natural for most women to feel that way who have only had c/s.







And I try to respect that.


----------



## darcytrue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peppermint* 
I am due for my next section in just over 5 weeks, and I am taking really high quality probiotics, as well as Vit C, Magnesium and Floradix. I also bought some infant probiotics for the baby to take from Day #1. I really am hopeful that this will make a difference and perhaps I will have my first baby without horrible colic.

what do each of these things do? My first child didn't have colic but my second child did.


----------



## Norasmomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunbun* 
There is one thing that I do get tired of &#8230;.. justifying my c-section to others&#8230;

I'm in this boat quite a bit, where I live it's a pretty natural community and so most women I know have HB or even UC, then there's me(it's not like this was my master plan). I had 30 hour labor the ultimately ended in an emergency c/s-I don't have to justify it to my family(they were all there and saw what happened), but OMG there are people in my community who have NO IDEA what it is like to be told "hey MOST women can have a VBAC and should, but you have a T-incision on your uterus now and hard labor could very possibly rupture your uterus and harm you and your baby." Then having your DH pulled side and having that reiterated plus the words you could very well lose both of them. These were the things said to me the day after my c/s with DD because she was in such a odd, low position there was no way to get her out w/out that. Thing is I feel that spot, I know it is weak.

The worst for me was the judgment from our local midwife who told me my c/s was because I was scared, she had no idea what happened and just made an assumption based on nothing, she didn't even ask. she just made up her mind and blurted out the first dumb thing she could







.(She's since had an emergency c/s transfer-maybe she wouldn't say such insensitive stuff now).

Currently I am just getting a bit more scared about my c/s, I really wish that I wasn't but I am. I am much more scared this time than I was with DD. DD's was an _emergency_ I heard the Drs say it, this is extremely urgent that we get this baby out now. After 30 hours she was stressed, I was no longer contracting and this just went downhill fast. This time I have had months and months to think about it...and frankly that is waaaaaayyyyy more scary than having a long labor that results in a c/s. There's so much anticipation and nerves, I am trying to be strong, but sh*t I am kinda freaked out.


----------



## Storm Bride

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norasmomma* 
Then having your DH pulled side and having that reiterated plus the words you could very well lose both of them.

I'm sorry you had a T-incision, because I know that's bad news. But, I have to say that I'd raise supreme if the doctor did this with my dh. That smacks too much of "so make sure the little woman does what she's told".

Quote:

This time I have had months and months to think about it...and frankly that is waaaaaayyyyy more scary than having a long labor that results in a c/s. There's so much anticipation and nerves, I am trying to be strong, but sh*t I am kinda freaked out.
When I got pregnant with ds2, I "knew" I was going to have a c/s, and I thought I could be..okay (not really..resigned, maybe) to it. I was wrong. As soon as I knew I was pregnant, I started getting nightmares for the first time in my life. It was terrifying.

This last time, I managed to fight through it all and was at a place of something resembling peace when I actually got to the hospital. I'll admit, though - it took a long time and a lot of work, and I was still terrified - as was dh - while I was being prepped and during the surgery.

And, I still hate that I'm never going to give birth...but it feels sooooo indescribably good to know that I'm never, ever going to have another c-section. I'm not thrilled that my reproductive life is over, but I'm thrilled that my c-sections are.


----------



## Norasmomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
I'm sorry you had a T-incision, because I know that's bad news. But, I have to say that I'd raise supreme if the doctor did this with my dh. That smacks too much of "so make sure the little woman does what she's told".


OH I know why this doctor said that-it was probably partially because of that type of statement, it was also because of my behavior. I was right up walking 12 hours later-I would have been earlier if I wasn't sleeping. I'm not trying to sound like some super woman, but after that whole experience I truly don't think they had ever seen someone quite like me, I mean I was like please get me the heck out of this friggin bed. when I asked if I could go for a walk, they looked at me like I was from outer space. I had walked nearly 1/2 way around the hospital(small one floor) and a nurse came and said the doctor wanted to see me, so I had to turn around and walk back. The doc who did the surgery seriously looked like this







, I mean no exaggerating. Dh and I both saw it, he was _really_ shocked. Plus when he told me the whole T-incision thing I really just kinda brushed him off, like it was no big deal(honestly I thought there was a LOT of exaggeration going on). It wasn't until I actually read and really researched that I realized that it is a pretty nasty thing to have done, and that is exactly why he said that to my DH-I'm not defending his reasons I just can see why. Honestly I was just on such a baby high and my personality was amplified which made me seem *slightly* crazier than your average person. I mean I was making jokes on the way to the OR, they really thought I was just plain strange. Being funny is my defense mechanism I realized, and it runs in my family. Stressing out makes me turn into a weird, funny woman-I don't think they had any idea what was going on with me.


----------



## AmberLynn

I am so glad to find this tribe... I have been having some really hard times after my C-section.
I was originally with a midwife, and planned an all natural at home water birth... but due to my incredibly faulty hips, she felt I would be better suited to go back to my OB due to the risk I may not spread...

After my last week of pregnancy, being dilated to 5-6, soft, and effacing more and more everyday... and baby not dropping I began to suspect a problem. My instinct told me my hips were, as suspected, incapable of spreading due to scarring in my muscles from a wreck at age 16. I had a textbook perfect pregnancy. no swelling, no BP or blood sugar issues, not a moment of morning/all day sickness, nothing. I didn't even look like i'd gained as much as I had.... My heart was SET on my natural childbirth, even in the hospital... which my OB fully supported. Finally, after my body was struggling to get him out for 5 long days without any contractions I addressed it with my dr. We decided my instinct was probably right and went ahead and scheduled with c/s. I was crushed. It went from being just a natural hospital birth to the exact opposite of what I wanted literally in a matter of minutes.

My issue right now, 11 days PP.... I feel like I am still waiting to go into labor. I am overwhelmed with joy, and I am not depressed in the least.. but I have this strange nagging feeling like I was jipped out of my ENTIRE labor experience. I love my son more than words, and have been on cloud 9 since his arrival...but something is weird. I feel like I am ABOUT to go into labor, even when im holding him...

Did anyone else experience this??? It is hard to explain, I suppose.... But it's basically like I dont really fully understand what has happened, and that I will not actually birth my child...
thanks for listening.


----------



## Silvercrest79

I wandered into the natural childbirth category of videos on YouTube. I know better, but I did it anyway.









I watched videos of women having HBAMC with twins! I just don't understand! It makes me so sad! I just had ONE baby in my belly and I couldn't deliver her naturally!







:


----------



## Peppermint

I know how you feel, I just read about a woman having an unexpected VBA3C and it got me feeling jealous. I just have to trust in God that if He wants that for me, some serious of events would lead to that happening, and it is highly unlikely, and logic tells me it is not safe/possible for *me* even if I am jealous.


----------



## Peppermint

I want to announce that I had my 5th c-section last week and everything went beautifully! My OB said that if he didn't know my history, he'd have thought it was my second section, things looked that "good" in there! Amazing!







:

My little baby boy is beautiful and wonderful, and I am so happy.
















That said, the section was Tuesday, and recovery was going fine/great until Sunday when I started having this strange pain between my incision and when my abdomen meets my leg on the right side. The pain only happens when I am up and standing/walking for a couple of minutes, but it is bad enough that I am in pretty extreme pain after about 5 minutes on my feet, the pain is completely removed when I sit back down on the couch (lounge-style, not like sitting upright in a chair, ykwim?).

I have no signs of infection (other than pain, but I don't believe pain that comes and goes with positional changes signifies infection), I have no oozing, no fever, no swelling in particular there. I had disolvable stitches, which have never been an issue before, I am also covered over my incision with steri-strips, b/c my OB's partner loves them and really wanted to put them on on day 2 when he checked me out in the hospital.

Has anyone experienced something like this? Any ideas what it could be? A nerve issue? a muscle issue? I am nervous, but plan to call the Dr. tomorrow to be seen. I could totally be off of my pain meds as of today if it weren't for this one area, and even taking percocet and ibuprofen does not take this pain away when I try to be up and moving.

I hope someone has some insight for me, I am at a loss here and praying this is something fixable!


----------



## CorbinsMama

I don't have any idea what that could be, but if it were me, I wouldn't mess with it. I would just go have it checked out.

But what I really want to say is congratulations on your sweet baby boy!







:







:







:


----------



## Drummer's Wife

Congratulations, Peppermint! Definitely call your OB and see what they have to say. I had some painful adhesions after my laparotomy (I've had 4 c-sections, so this was my 5th major abdominal surgery) but they went away with time. I'm not sure what you describe is similar, though. I hope your pain goes away soon


----------



## darcytrue

Congrats Peppermint!!







: I'm not sure what you are describing either. I'd call the OB and let them know what is going on though. It may just be the way your body is coping with the pain right now.

I have exactly 1 week until my planned c-section. I was really hoping I'd go in to labor before then but no signs so far.







I went in to labor early with my second child. I'd love to experience it one last time. But then again, part of me would like to just go in next week for the planned procedure and get it done that way, first thing in the morning, wide awake (although very hungry I'm sure) and I can have the rest of the day after surgery to enjoy my baby.







Either way, I don't think it looks good that I will go in to labor early and get to try for a VBA2C, even though my OB has said it's up to me if I want to try for one. I think what I dread most is the recuperation after the surgery on top of having a small baby to care for. Other than that I'm fine with how she comes out in to the world. I'm definitely ready!


----------



## Peppermint

I'm going to call my Dr. today, I'll update later.

Darcy- FWIW- for my first 4 sections, I never went into labor before my scheduled date, but- this time, my water broke in the middle of the night a week before I was scheduled to have him. I am not a VBAC candidate, but- it was nice to have that sign that it was really time. I had no signs before that of any impending labor, no loss of mucous plug, no real contractions, not even really uncomfortable yet, I was totally ready to go another week.


----------



## Storm Bride

Congratulations, Peppermint.

I don't know what the pain could be - sounds a bit like something I had after my second one, but not quite. I think mine was less severe and in a different location. I never talked to the doctor about it, and it went away at about 7-8 months post-partum. I hope whatever it is isn't serious...looking forward to your update.


----------



## Norasmomma

Well my c/s is scheduled for 9-30-09 at 7:30 am. I have talked with the anesthesiologist Dave and am having a spinal block. He was very informative and funny, which really shouldn't matter, but for me of course laughter is the best medicine and it makes me feel a bit more connected to the whole thing.

I'm much less nervous than I was before I spoke with him, he definitely put me at ease. The Dr performing the surgery is the same one who was with DD, and he is a very nice, pleasant man. I'm happy to be in their hands through this and feel secure with the procedure, even if it not the ideal.

I have my papers all signed for my tubal also(of course I still can change my mind), I am very sure that I do not want to go through any of this again. I just feel for our family 2 children is enough and with my age I really don't want to be having more children either, plus this pregnancy has been much harder on me in general. So I am enjoying these last few weeks of being a pregnant woman, even if it is uncomfy and not exactly enjoyable.

I really do wish that I could go into labor first though, just so I would know that our baby is ready to come out into the world. I guess I still have 12 days, and it could possibly happen.


----------



## darcytrue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norasmomma* 
I have my papers all signed for my tubal also(of course I still can change my mind), I am very sure that I do not want to go through any of this again. I just feel for our family 2 children is enough and with my age I really don't want to be having more children either, plus this pregnancy has been much harder on me in general. So I am enjoying these last few weeks of being a pregnant woman, even if it is uncomfy and not exactly enjoyable.

I really do wish that I could go into labor first though, just so I would know that our baby is ready to come out into the world. I guess I still have 12 days, and it could possibly happen.

Aren't you in my DDC? I feel the same as you do.







I am also having a tubal. This is our 3rd child and I know that at 41 I do not want anymore children and I know I wouldn't want to go through another pregnancy. I'm also trying to enjoy these last few days until my scheduled c-section next week. I'm trying to savor every little kick and movement because I know time will fly by once she's here and I'll likely forget how it really feels.


----------



## Peppermint

Norasmama and Darcytrue I'll be thinking of you!

So- my mysterious pain, it is evidently nerve pain, which- I had suspected as a PT friend of mine had told me that nerve issues are often described by patients as a horrific burning pain.

Apparently, according to my OB, as the uterus and other organs move back into place, sometimes they can press on this certain nerve, part of the nerve splits and goes to the groin, and the other part down the front of the leg, right where my pain is. I had pain every single time I got up for more than 30 seconds from Sunday-Wednesday, and since then, it is a crap-shoot, sometimes the pain is there, sometimes it is not, I am thankful for at least that healing so far, it gives me hope!







I don't know how long it will take to go away completely, but- today was better than yesterday, so- hopefully soon! It is funny, I've told a bunch of friends and family all about this, and no one has ever heard of such a thing, yet, my OB knew right away when I described it what was going on. So- it must be common enough for OBs to diagnose it right away, but not common enough for most people to have heard of it.

Also- it sounds like it is simply a pregnancy recovery issue, and not really something c-section related. I mean, there can be nerve issues (don't we all know it!) from c-sections, but- what I am experiencing now with this awful pain, apparently just happens as the organs go back to their places.

It has forced me to take the recovery slowly, and given me tons of time to snuggle my LO, instead of getting up to clean, etc. Even my big kids are getting more mommy-time since I've been stuck to the couch


----------



## Norasmomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darcytrue* 
Aren't you in my DDC? I feel the same as you do.







I am also having a tubal. This is our 3rd child and I know that at 41 I do not want anymore children and I know I wouldn't want to go through another pregnancy. I'm also trying to enjoy these last few days until my scheduled c-section next week. I'm trying to savor every little kick and movement because I know time will fly by once she's here and I'll likely forget how it really feels.









Yeah I am, I really just am done and 2 kiddos for me is just enough. I feel like that emotionally I have enough on my plate with 2, my DD is pretty "high-spirited" and I just don't have much more energy to give. I know that I need to relish in these moments and just keep them in my mind. I also need to take a couple black and white pics of me and DD holding my belly. I am totally fine with the prospect of having no more children, I have people who seem surprised by that fact, but yk I have my way and they can have theirs. I'm not telling my Dh's family at all, they are ultra devout and would never understand my choice, so they won't know.


----------



## darcytrue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peppermint* 
Norasmama and Darcytrue I'll be thinking of you!

Thanks.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peppermint*
It has forced me to take the recovery slowly, and given me tons of time to snuggle my LO, instead of getting up to clean, etc. Even my big kids are getting more mommy-time since I've been stuck to the couch









I'm glad to hear this. I'm so afraid my older children, mainly my 7 y o, will feel neglected or ignored. I hope not. I home school them so they are very used to getting me all day long for whatever they need.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *norasmama*
Yeah I am, I really just am done and 2 kiddos for me is just enough. I feel like that emotionally I have enough on my plate with 2, my DD is pretty "high-spirited" and I just don't have much more energy to give. I know that I need to relish in these moments and just keep them in my mind.

My 7 y o DD is very high spirited as well, although she got easier around the age of 4, she is still that way. I too am trying to relish these last days of the pregnancy and I'm thankful I get to have another child so late in life. Not that 41 is *that* late I guess, but for us it is because we didn't expect to have anymore children. And again, that's the reason for the tubal.







I'm going to ensure it doesn't happen again, lol.


----------



## LouisianaMomma

My 2nd C-section is scheduled for January 21st 2010 & I am nervous. My recovery was horrible with the first Emergency C-section. Probably related to me being in labor dilating to 6-7cm & all of the sudden labor stopped (no contractions) & babys heartrate was dropping. Someone reassure me that a scheduled C-section recovery will not be as hard?


----------



## Norasmomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LouisianaMomma* 
My 2nd C-section is scheduled for January 21st 2010 & I am nervous. My recovery was horrible with the first Emergency C-section. Probably related to me being in labor dilating to 6-7cm & all of the sudden labor stopped (no contractions) & babys heartrate was dropping. Someone reassure me that a scheduled C-section recovery will not be as hard?

First Welcome-second that's my b-day.

I'm not sure-I was in labor for 30 hours with of that pushing and then my DD had a major decel and my uterus stopped contracting and went soft. I got up and about 12 hours later and my recovery was really easy-people were honestly pretty shocked, including the dr.

In turn my nephew's wife had a scheduled c/s and her recovery was really awful, it took 10 days for her to be able to stand up and change her son. I was up and about within 12 hours after being up for 40, laboring for 30 and having an emergency c/s. I really wish I could say it will b e easier, but I honestly don't know. I think a lot has to do with your bodies natural healing abilities and general health, we all are so different.

I do want to say you should do all the research that you can about different ways to prepare your body and mind for this, there are supplements you can take that can aid in healing and also having information about the whole process can make things better. I have talked in depth with the Dr performing my surgery, my Dr who will attend the surgery with him and the anesthesiologist all made me feel much better about the whole process-knowledge is power. Asking questions has helped calm any nerves I've had about my c/s in 11 days.

ICAN has some great resources on there for a planned c/s-I have gather a lot of info from there, and of course asking questions on here is a great source of information.


----------



## darcytrue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LouisianaMomma* 
My 2nd C-section is scheduled for January 21st 2010 & I am nervous. My recovery was horrible with the first Emergency C-section. Probably related to me being in labor dilating to 6-7cm & all of the sudden labor stopped (no contractions) & babys heartrate was dropping. Someone reassure me that a scheduled C-section recovery will not be as hard?









what parts were the hardest for you? the healing aspect? caring for the LO? Just curious. For me the first c-sect was easier but I had lot more stress in my life when I had my second one and I think that contributed to the recovery time being different with my second.


----------



## LouisianaMomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darcytrue* 







what parts were the hardest for you? the healing aspect? caring for the LO? Just curious. For me the first c-sect was easier but I had lot more stress in my life when I had my second one and I think that contributed to the recovery time being different with my second.

Norasmomma, January 21st is my birthday aswell...How cool is that! I will for sure check out the ICAN website.

I had a lot of trouble even getting in & out of bed for almost 2 weeks. I was also trying to care for the LO & a 2 1/2 year old by myself while my husband was deployed & the rest of my family was busy working.


----------



## darcytrue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LouisianaMomma* 
I had a lot of trouble even getting in & out of bed for almost 2 weeks. I was also trying to care for the LO & a 2 1/2 year old by myself while my husband was deployed & the rest of my family was busy working.

you poor thing.







I can imagine how it would have been very tough for you. I couldn't imagine having to do it alone. I'm nervous about this time around and my youngest is pretty old and DH is home a lot since he works from home often and I'm still very nervous about it all.


----------



## Norasmomma

Louisianamomma-that is cool. I'd say having no support system and recovering from major surgery were probably the biggest contributing factors in your slowed healing. I have a large support system in place so that of course aids in my recovery period.

Will things be the same this time? Will you have some support, gosh taking care of 2 young children and a newborn plus a c/s sounds extremely difficult. I hope that you can have some help.


----------



## LouisianaMomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norasmomma* 
Louisianamomma-that is cool. I'd say having no support system and recovering from major surgery were probably the biggest contributing factors in your slowed healing. I have a large support system in place so that of course aids in my recovery period.

Will things be the same this time? Will you have some support, gosh taking care of 2 young children and a newborn plus a c/s sounds extremely difficult. I hope that you can have some help.

I am also having my tubligation done at the same time.Yes, DH will be here for the birth & we live fairly close to the In-laws. So they will probably help with the older 2 children while DH is @ work. DD will be in school so that will also help me out.


----------



## Barcino

Hi ladies,

I have had two csections. First one was emergency after big time decels and after labor (which was other wise wonderful) stalled at 9cm for many many hours. After trying all things possible it was clear that the OR was the way to go. So glad that my son was fine and healthy. No problems with that csection other than normal recovery.

Four years later I had another csection. We were planning VBAC but we were having issues with really unstable lies = going from breech to transverse, etc..
We decided to go planned csection because of the high risk of cord prolapse etc.. I had a midwife and ob team and it was a great birth totally accomodating to what I wanted it to be. It was great birth wise however my csection was complicated due to adhesions and varicosities (varicose veins) in my uterus. It was apparently a REAL mess in there. It took about 45 minutes to get to the baby because they were being really careful.
My doctor said that pretty much that was one csection he would never forget. LOVELY - such is my freaking luck







Baby came out perfect, no problems for her. I was a bit of a mess afterwards due to the blood loss and required two units of blood on a transfusion that had to happen two days after the csection. While the birth was fine... the days after the birth were hell with the transfusion, the horrible pain I was in due to the extra work they had to do etc.. then I landed postpartum depression. OMG I was sure I was dying pretty much and I was totally traumatized. Plus when you are really weak from blood loss it feels like you are out of breath etc.. between that and the post partum anxiety it was just a mess. I got on zoloft after I tried everything natural and after I finally figured out that it had to be post partum and after that it went great.

My doctor told me that they carefully repaired and used sepra film and that for sure I would want to plan any future csections and not do a trial of labor like we were planning before. He was totally on board with vbac and has high rates of success but after what they saw in there they were very glad we had decided on the csection especially with the unstable lies we had going on which could have put us into an emergency. He said had we gone into an emergency it would have been really ugly and we would have lost the baby cause they would not have been able to get the baby out in time.

Anwyay... now I am getting close to two years later and I am starting to think about TTC again. I guess my question is if you have had 3 or more cesctions is it possible that the next one will be better? I have told my DH that there is NO way that I will TTC unless I get in tip top shape first. I was not in shape on my last csection and I am sure that did not help me any. I am currently working out with a trainer and dropping weight and getting strong so we will see.

Have any of you had any similar circumstances? I remember clearly asking the OB if we had to be done having kids and he said no but that we would want to plan the csection from the get go. He said my uterus was in great shape it was just the mess of adhesions that had grown varicosse veins in there that was the problem. I went for a check up a few months ago and he said that he would look at the notes and his thought would be to maybe do a classical incision on the uterus this time instead of a low one to avoid the scar area athough he said the repair could make things easier next time around.

Anyway that is my novel... In theory I would like one more child and to tie my tubes then but in reality I am not sure that I will be brave enough to get into an OR again. I guess the whole thing got me really traumatized. My DH does not see it quite as scary as I do and we will for sure talk to the doctor again but I wanted to see if anybody else has had similar circumstances.

So glad that this tribe is here. I wish we had a little space in mothering because it was hard to find any kind of support place that was natural parenting & csection.

Thanks ladies!


----------



## darcytrue

Is anyone else finding it very hard to post in their DDC at this point?







I am. It seems that everyone on this site wants the perfect birth and to me having my baby come in to the world healthy is all I want. I hate being made to feel guilty for having a planned c-sect. I really counted on trying for a VBA2C but it just wasn't in the cards for us this time. But I don't have remorse over it and never will. I know things will be fine.


----------



## Norasmomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darcytrue* 
Is anyone else finding it very hard to post in their DDC at this point?







I am. It seems that everyone on this site wants the perfect birth and to me having my baby come in to the world healthy is all I want. I hate being made to feel guilty for having a planned c-sect. I really counted on trying for a VBA2C but it just wasn't in the cards for us this time. But I don't have remorse over it and never will. I know things will be fine.

Not so much with the DDC, but my REAL LIFE oh yeah. I just went to a wedding and I knew about 1/2 the people there. Obviously I am pretty pregnant(although many people were surprised that the babe is due to come out in 11 days)-I must not be as huge as I feel. Anyway most people we tell are understanding, but then you get those who you can tell that they just don't. I have had a few conversations with some of the mamas around here who have home-birthed and I can just tell they honestly don't believe me(or maybe I'm reading into it-not sure, it feels like disbelief). I have a T-incision and it is just not an ok thing to have happen, with DD she was so stuck in the birth canal with her little head(actually BIG) sideways that she just could not descend even with 3 hours of pushing. So the c/s was the only was, plus my uterus fatiguing and starting to not contract, uh yeah sh** hit the fan so to say. When talking with my SIL who has fought often to have VBACs she knew _exactly_ what I was talking about-it has been written in all of her info that if she has had a T-incision that a VBAC is not an option, it's a pretty dangerous cut to have, and to have HARD contractions is very dangerous in the chance of rupture. So she understands, and with our family has explained it family members who don't, but when it comes to people in public it is a different story, some get it, some don't. I live in an especially crunchy community and so many women have home-birthed, which honestly is more my style, but I also want my baby and myself to be healthy and safe, so I have my route I need to take. People don't need to understand my reasons-because they are MY reasons. I am a bit defensive of my situation as I have mentioned before the local midwife totally insulted me saying the only reason I had my first c/s was purely due to fear, but the thing was she knew nothing of my birth or what had happened, she was just fresh out of school and gung-ho, so her opinion was just that her opinion. She changed her tune when her best friend had a very similar situation arise at her hb, and was rushed via ambulance to our local hospital where she had an emergency c/s. I don't think she holds the same attitude now, I think she realizes there are true emergencies, and I did have one.

Sorry about the novel, I just get so annoyed when people give me that look when I say I'm having a c/s, like I'm super uneducated and know nothing. Yeah I KNOW that a vaginal birth is safer, but when you are told that your internal incision has a high possibility of rupture and it could cause you and your baby serious harm, you kinda have to factor that into a decision to have another child-it isn't always about a cut-happy OB, there are many times where it is in the best interest of you and your baby. Ok vent over.


----------



## darcytrue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norasmomma* 
Sorry about the novel, I just get so annoyed when people give me that look when I say I'm having a c/s, like I'm super uneducated and know nothing. Yeah I KNOW that a vaginal birth is safer, but when you are told that your internal incision has a high possibility of rupture and it could cause you and your baby serious harm, you kinda have to factor that into a decision to have another child-it isn't always about a cut-happy OB, there are many times where it is in the best interest of you and your baby. Ok vent over.









I'm sorry. I totally agree.

I just had my sweet little girl last week via scheduled c-sect.







I'd hoped to try for a VBA2C but never went in to labor on my own. This was best. It was all very strange as this was my first real time going in without being in labor first. It was so weird. So many questions...so much paper work, ugh. After the initial problems with getting my anesthesia started before surgery things went okay. I was to get a spinal but it didn't work (after they tried to get it to work - for way too long IMO) so they ended up using an epidural for the surgery. My back was very sore post partum due to that but thats gone now. Our little girl made it here perfect and that's all that matters.







We are so thrilled!


----------



## Peppermint

Congratulations darcytrue!


----------



## Peppermint

Barcino- I just wanted to offer my experience. With my 3rd c-section, I had a "window" and the section was really rough, my OB said we should never have anymore children, that the small area she has to cut in (between the bladder and some vessels) was too small (she used the vacuum to get my son out), etc. She was really freaked out by my c-section, and also said she would never forget it. She moved away, I found a new GYN for regular care, and he reviewed my records and said he thought I could safely have one more, so long as I scheduled the section, and didn't labor at all.

I did have that fourth child, and at the section my uterus was thin, but no window, my new OB closed me very carefully, and said he could support me if I wanted another someday.

I just had my 5th 3 weeks ago, everyone in the OR was SHOCKED at the state of my uterus, it looked like the uterus of someone on their second c-section, the surgery took all of half an hour, it was amazing!







I could totally have another baby if I wanted to.


----------



## Norasmomma

First Congrats darcytrue-I hope that all is going well for you and your family.

I am a bit under 24 hours until my c/s, I am bit nervous, but mostly just anxious to meet our baby. I have been exhausted and just trying to get all the stuff done that needs to be done(which is basically nothing). Tomorrow am we go in at 5:30 and we'll be in surgery at 7:30. I will post my details of things later, but I am feeling pretty good about everything.


----------



## darcytrue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norasmomma* 
First Congrats darcytrue-I hope that all is going well for you and your family.

I am a bit under 24 hours until my c/s, I am bit nervous, but mostly just anxious to meet our baby. I have been exhausted and just trying to get all the stuff done that needs to be done(which is basically nothing). Tomorrow am we go in at 5:30 and we'll be in surgery at 7:30. I will post my details of things later, but I am feeling pretty good about everything.

Thanks! I'm so excited for you. I hope all goes well and you recover well.


----------



## MommaCrystal

Ok, here I am! Number 3 due in May. I'd do almost anything to change it but it'll be a c-section. My third.

I hate that there is no good place on MDC to post.

So, anyway... hi!


----------



## darcytrue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommaCrystal* 
Ok, here I am! Number 3 due in May. I'd do almost anything to change it but it'll be a c-section. My third.

I hate that there is no good place on MDC to post.

So, anyway... hi!

Welcome and congrats! And I agree. It's not always a good thing to discuss a repeat c-sect or any c-sect on these boards for some reason.


----------



## Norasmomma

We have a beautiful baby boy born via a wonderful zen c/s, it was a great experience in the grand scheme of things. My little hospital is the most wonderful hospital to have a baby in. They were so great.

We are so very proud his name is Owen Anthony, he was 8lbs 9oz and 20.5 inches, born on Sept. 30, 2009 at 7:58am. He is fatter and shorter than his sister was. We are doing great, I was discharged 30 hours after my surgery, due to my amazingly fast healing body. I am not the norm according to pretty much everyone in the hospital. My pain is minimal, breastfeeding is going well and we are settling in well as a family.

It was a vastly different experience from DD's emergency c/s, it was very peaceful and Dave the anesthesiologist was so awesome and told me so much of what was actually happening to me. We have beautiful pictures of our son's birth and in whole it was a beautiful experience.


----------



## AahRee

We only have one child (and are done), but she was born via c-sect. She was a big baby (9#1oz), and was born a week early after a failed induction due to pre-eclampsia. My dad's mother died when he was 5, at 9 months pregnant with what would have been her 3rd child, due to eclampsia, so it's not something my dr. wanted to take chances with. I had a pretty rough c-sect. (my spinal didn't "complete", so I felt - as in, white-hot, searing pain - my incision), but my recovery was fairly easy, and DD was (and is) healthy, happy and perfect, which is all that matters.


----------



## darcytrue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norasmomma* 
We have a beautiful baby boy born via a wonderful zen c/s, it was a great experience in the grand scheme of things. My little hospital is the most wonderful hospital to have a baby in. They were so great.

We are so very proud his name is Owen Anthony, he was 8lbs 9oz and 20.5 inches, born on Sept. 30, 2009 at 7:58am. He is fatter and shorter than his sister was. We are doing great, I was discharged 30 hours after my surgery, due to my amazingly fast healing body. I am not the norm according to pretty much everyone in the hospital. My pain is minimal, breastfeeding is going well and we are settling in well as a family.

It was a vastly different experience from DD's emergency c/s, it was very peaceful and Dave the anesthesiologist was so awesome and told me so much of what was actually happening to me. We have beautiful pictures of our son's birth and in whole it was a beautiful experience.

congratulations!!







Wow, only 30 hours in the hospital. I was there for 3 days which I believe is the norm for our hospital. I enjoyed everyone waiting on me and meals being brought to me.


----------



## darcytrue

Just checking in.







Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## theharts3367

I moved to Indiana May of last year, and my youngest is only 10 months old now and I'm 3 months along with baby #3, although my OB won't support my wishes to VBAC she did support and was completely willing to let me have as many children as I can! She told me she had a patient that had 10 babies, yes you read that correctly TEN babies by c-section! she did have bladder injuries with babies #7-10 but In the end Everyone was happy and healthy! Just figured I'd share that! If you wish to have more babies you have to keep fighting! I too am still fighting for my VBA2C, she said if my last baby had been at least a year old at conception she may have considered it, but Hopefully we'll be living back home in MI soon and I can find a supporting OB! Good luck and God bless!


----------



## jr'smom

Hope to spur some activity in this group again. My three have all been CS although I planned homebirth with all. It's extremely difficult to get support in Illinois for VBAMC. I'm coming to peace with actually scheduling a C/S with my 4th--due May 3rd. I've interviewed many OBs who came recommended as VBAC friendly. Most were more than an hour away. Not a problem, but none would support VBA3C. I settled on an OB near my office who actually considered my VBAC circumstances and didn't just rule it out based on the number of C/S. He will let me go into labor rather than scheduling too--certainly rare.


----------



## jr'smom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theharts3367*
> 
> I too am still fighting for my VBA2C


Keep fighting! It gets way more difficult trying to find support for VBA3C. The only reason for my third C/S was that my midwife dropped me after I was 10 days late and I had no alternative but to present to the hospital or go unsupported. I wish I would have pushed her more to be patient--I think she would have. I wish I had been more patient.


----------



## [email protected]

To OP, I delivered my first vaginally, but was in such a "zone" that most of it is erased from my memory. In fact, I haven't thought about it since my now second pregnancy, since I'm anticipating another birth of course. Though vaginal birth is an amazing thing to contemplate, on an intellectual level (or "wow, life and biology are so amazing" kind of way), it wasn't particularly bonding. Most of that birth awe is attributable to making a person, realizing that a whole other being grows in and enters the world through you. I still remember looking at my newborn on my belly, who was crawling towards my breast, as some kind of alien being. It's surreal, but not a necessary experience. I was still outside of it all somehow. All the real bonding parts happen through the years as you parent your child.


----------



## Storm Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Most of that birth awe is attributable to making a person, realizing that a whole other being grows in and enters the world through you.


That depends on the person. My children didn't enter the world through me (except in a very literal sense, I guess - they came right through my abdominal wall). They entered this world through the efforts of a whole team of surgical experts. I had nothing to do with it, and I have no idea what birth awe feels like, in any way. My only awe about the process is that I got through the fifth one without (quite) going off the deep end.


----------



## [email protected]

I was referring to the whole process of conception and watching the baby grow inside of you, not to the actual birthing experience. To undergo 9 months of pregnancy and then have a whole person at the end is amazing. For me personally, the vaginal birth thing was a blur, for I honestly don't remember but a couple of random moments, and those were far from glamorous or meaningful (maybe biology wipes out some of the memory as a form of pain control, who knows). So what I was trying to say is that those who undergo C-section still experience the best parts (ie. child rearing & pregnancy)!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Storm Bride*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Most of that birth awe is attributable to making a person, realizing that a whole other being grows in and enters the world through you.
> 
> 
> 
> That depends on the person. My children didn't enter the world through me (except in a very literal sense, I guess - they came right through my abdominal wall). They entered this world through the efforts of a whole team of surgical experts. I had nothing to do with it, and I have no idea what birth awe feels like, in any way. My only awe about the process is that I got through the fifth one without (quite) going off the deep end.
Click to expand...


----------



## Storm Bride

We'll have to agree to disagree,

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I was referring to the whole process of conception and watching the baby grow inside of you, not to the actual birthing experience. To undergo 9 months of pregnancy and then have a whole person at the end is amazing. For me personally, the vaginal birth thing was a blur, for I honestly don't remember but a couple of random moments, and those were far from glamorous or meaningful (maybe biology wipes out some of the memory as a form of pain control, who knows). So what I was trying to say is that those who undergo C-section still experience the best parts (ie. child rearing & pregnancy)!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Storm Bride*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Most of that birth awe is attributable to making a person, realizing that a whole other being grows in and enters the world through you.
> 
> 
> 
> That depends on the person. My children didn't enter the world through me (except in a very literal sense, I guess - they came right through my abdominal wall). They entered this world through the efforts of a whole team of surgical experts. I had nothing to do with it, and I have no idea what birth awe feels like, in any way. My only awe about the process is that I got through the fifth one without (quite) going off the deep end.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------

